
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (May 2015) - _whoishiring
	Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or VISA if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Please do not post recruiting firms or job boards.
======
mattspitz
Dropbox | New York City | Software Engineer

We're a dozen engineers building the foundation for Dropbox's first office
outside San Francisco. We work on impactful projects that are essential to
Dropbox's success.

[https://dropbox.nyc](https://dropbox.nyc) or email me directly,
mspitz@dropbox.com.

Also hiring in SF, Seattle, and Tel Aviv.

~~~
cja
"We're a dozen engineers building the foundation for Dropbox's first office
outside San Francisco." \- That reads like you're construction workers. (Maybe
you are!)

~~~
mattspitz
It isn't so bad! Making bucks, getting exercise, working outside...

~~~
ryanisnan
Fuckin' A.

------
tc
Silent Circle - Geneva - REMOTE the norm, INTERNs welcome

We do end-to-end secure communications and a secure mobile platform
(Blackphone). The people who work here are highly interested in ensuring that
privacy remains a possibility in the world.

We need great engineers who like working on Android (both at the application
and the OS layer), iOS applications, back-end infrastructure (e.g. relational
and distributed DBs, messaging layers, etc.), and in C, Erlang, Python, and
Lua.

By working here you'll have the opportunity to work on hard problems with
interesting people like PRZ. We've grown quickly but are still a startup. We
hire great people to whom we can give autonomy to get the job done. As our
main job is protecting our customers in hostile environments, we want people
who are exceptionally good and exceptionally careful.

We're a distributed team, and we're perfectly happy to hire great people
anywhere in the world.

Experience with cryptography, protocol implementation, telephony/VoIP, etc. is
definitely interesting to us but not required for all positions. We mainly
want people who are demonstrably great engineers in the UNIX mold. F/OSS work
is a great sign to us. We are very interested in Android experience right now.

Please email frank, CC myself (my username), @silentcircle.com. If you could
write a few paragraphs about yourself and what sort of work you like to do,
that'd be appreciated. Links to GitHub and LinkedIn are also good.

I look forward to talking with you.

(Engineers only; no recruiters please.)

~~~
blumentopf
Incidentally I checked your hiring page a few days ago and found only non-
engineering jobs listed. Will definitely send you an e-mail though.

I hope you don't mind me saying, the hiring page required me to turn on
cookies. For a privacy-focused company I think it would look best to not set
cookies at all. (Or use cookies only for personal settings like language
selection, like DuckDuckGo does.)

Edit: Can't find a public key for Frank nor Travis on pgp.mit.edu, will e-mail
JshWright, okay?

~~~
JshWright
Yeah, you can email me and it'll find its way to the right people. My work
email is josh at silentcircle.

To be honest, the hiring site is run and used by the business side of the
house, as engineering prefers finding folks through other channels (e.g. this
one...). I doubt we have any control over whether or not the site requires
cookies, as it is a third party solution (other than picking a different
provider, but that's well above my pay grade).

------
gabesmed
Nava - Washington DC

I'm part of a small team of expats from Silicon Valley that came out to DC
last year to help fix healthcare.gov. (Mostly Stanford, Google, Y Combinator
folks) We've learned a ton, and see an opportunity to create software that
radically improves how our government serves its people - we've started our
company, Nava, to chase that vision. In the last 6 months, we've launched 2
major projects:

\- App 2.0, the new insurance application for healthcare.gov. It's processing
70% of apps coming through the marketplace, and: converts 35% more people than
the old app, gets them through in half the time, is mobile-friendly (20% of
apps), sits on robust, scalable infrastructure, etc etc. It was the first
system that CMS (Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Service) ever hosted on
Amazon AWS.

\- Scalable Login System (SLS), the new identity management system for
healthcare.gov. Sadly, the main achievement here is that the system is
actually up and available, unlike its predecessor. It's now saving the
taxpayer $70M in annual maintenance costs.

Here's a Wired article from last summer about us:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/06/healthcare-gov-
revamp/](http://www.wired.com/2014/06/healthcare-gov-revamp/)

We're just starting on a few major new projects that have a huge potential to
improve our government. We have the technical experience to do things the
right way, and the relationships and trust inside government agencies to get
things done. Our momentum is strong, the problem is important, and we're
looking for good people.

If you're the type that would get fired up about reimagining broken government
experiences and technology, please drop us a line at jobs@navahq.com, we'd
love to hear from you!

Specifically, we’re looking for:

\- a product manager with a technical background

\- a senior devops engineer

\- a senior full-stack engineer

~~~
amalag
What area of DC is your office in?

~~~
kalvinatnava
Near Dupont Circle, 18th & M. Right next to Shake Shack, Nandos, near the
metro, YMCA, White House, and lots of other awesome things.

------
TheEzEzz
SEC | NY $125,000 - $205,000

We're building the SEC's next generation analytic platforms to keep our
markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come build awesome tools to analyse big
data (and small data!). We do quantitative analysis, machine learning, plus
good old fashioned product development. At the end of the day we ship modern,
elegant applications that helps our government be more awesome.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people that saw the light.

Our stack: JS, React, Python, pandas, Flask, C++, KDB, q

Your workstation: .5 TB RAM, plus a gabajillion cores (we each have one)

You are: anyone that wants to help! Awesome front end dev? Machine learning
expert? Pythonista? Data scientist? Whatever! We want you! Doesn't matter if
you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll fit right in.

(Also, if you're more of a finance person and less of a dev/quant/science-
person/whatever we have spots for that too, in Boston, Atlanta, NY, Chicago).

~~~
charlesdegoal
I would like to have more informations on this - is there someone I should
contact?

~~~
TheEzEzz
Happy to give more details! Contact Jordan via: fisherj at sec dot gov.

------
moxie
Open Whisper Systems ➡ San Francisco ➡ Full Time

Open Whisper Systems is making private communication simple. Our technology is
used by hundreds of millions of people, and everything we produce is open
source.

★ Design Lead -- Help us shape the look, feel, and branding of all our
applications across iOS, Android, and the web. Help us simplify and
effectively communicate otherwise complex ideas about privacy and security.

★ iOS Lead Developer -- Help us build a beautiful messaging app that is a joy
to use.

Substantial experience in the domain of iOS development or design is a must,
but experience with security or cryptography is not necessary or desired. Send
us an email if this sounds interesting: workwithus@whispersystems.org

------
martian
Thumbtack - San Francisco - Software engineer and data science

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the right service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Great offices in SoMa with daily
home-cooked food and a friendly, ambitious team of 30 engineers. We're looking
for expertise in Python, Go, AWS, the full web stack, Android, iOS, machine
learning, and data science.

Current projects:

* New data pipeline (Hadoop/Spark) to support customer and business needs

* Advancements to the matching algorithm so both sides of the marketplace are better served

* Migration of all backend systems to AWS

* Shipping an Android app to make our customer experience faster and more efficient

For more information:

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Also, feel free to email me (chris at) with any questions!

------
ozataman
Soostone | NYC or Remote Possible | Functional Programmer (Haskell) | Backend,
Frontend, DevOps, UI/UX Engineering

Soostone is a technology provider in the enterprise analytics space with a
focus on performance improvement for e-commerce clients. We are the developers
of a highly scalable platform that revolves around data, modeling, machine
learning, real-time decision-making and sustained optimization. We routinely
build features or capabilities that make use of in-process and multi-node
concurrency, parallelism, stream processing, domain-specific languages
(DSLs/EDSLs), Functional Reactive Programming (FRP) on GHCJS, MapReduce on
Hadoop (via Haskell) and many other methodologies common in the functional
programming world.

We also care a great deal about contributing back to the community by open
sourcing useful components wherever possible. Our team members help organize a
number of community events in eastern United States including the monthly NY
Haskell Users Group, Hac NYC and the Compose conference.

If interested, please submit applications to jobs@soostone.com

Website: [http://www.soostone.com](http://www.soostone.com)

~~~
PieSquared
Quick Note: I clicked on "careers" from your homepage and got an error [0].

It's really great seeing you on HN – great to see more and more Haskell jobs
available!

[0] [http://www.soostone.com/careers/application-
engineer](http://www.soostone.com/careers/application-engineer)

~~~
ozataman
Very happy to hear that and thank you for pointing out the dead link! It's
been fixed.

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk in San Francisco (or remote, up to 6h time zone difference from
Pacific)

Full stack rails engineers wanted to make sure that grammer is taught good.
Every one's revolutioneyesing educaton but while some student's cant even
right the write words.

Then there was NoRedInk.

NoRedInk helps students quickly improve their grammar and writing skills.
We've got a small, technically excellent engineering team. We extensively use
React.js and Flux in production. I work here because I get to learn about my
practice (as well as my failing grammar skills) every day. I work here because
I care about education. I work here because existing online tools for teaching
grammar and writing are pathetic. Join us as engineer #7, and improve how
grammar is taught.

[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

p.s. Other people think we're awesome, too:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-
is-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/alextaub/2013/12/19/noredink-is-growing-
at-mach-speed-10-of-the-us-school-system-using/)

~~~
JakeJorgovan
This sounds like a really interesting project. We will be in touch shortly!

------
adrr
Dollar Shave Club - Los Angeles - Write Code, Shave the World

==About Dollar Shave Club==

Dollar Shave Club is a leading men’s grooming brand powered by a custom built
e-commerce platform that touches all aspects of the business including
fulfillment, marketing, billing and analytics. This platform is built for
scale and handles over 1 million orders a month. We also apply technology to
improve efficiencies including utilizing Natural Language Processing, Pattern
Data Mining and Computer Vision.

Why you should work here? We have a unique culture where we encourage a bottom
up approach. Our engineers are encouraged to look at ways to improve
efficiencies within the company by applying technology. To do this approach,
we’ve built one of the best technology teams in Los Angeles with engineers who
previously worked at Yahoo, Google, and MySpace.

==Positions==

Front-End Developer - Ember.JS

Mobile Developer - Android

Full Stack Developer - RoR, Python

Devops - Docker, Ansible, Mesosphere,AWS

SDET - Watir

Apply at engineering-careers@dollarshaveclub.com

------
beekay
Khan Academy — Mountain View, CA (remote possible)

We're a small, non-profit tech startup bringing a free, world-class education
to anyone, anywhere.

Millions of people in all walks of life use our free platform to learn (check
out testimonials at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/stories](https://www.khanacademy.org/stories)).
Most of you reading this are probably familiar with Sal's videos, but we also
have hundreds of videos by other teachers and a huge library of interactive
exercises.

A few things we're currently working on building right now:

– Mobile apps to help students learn on the go and increase access to those
who might not have access to a computer [1]

– Improved knowledge models so we can better predict what you know and what
will help you [2]

– Infrastructure to make the site more reliable and faster for our millions of
visitors every month [3]

We're especially looking for dev ops engineers, but we have a handful of other
positions open. Unfortunately, we've filled up our slots for this coming
summer internship, but we'd happily talk to intern candidates for future
terms.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)

[1]: [http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-
internship/](http://www.kasrak.com/writing/khan-internship/)

[2]: [http://data.khanacademy.org/2015/03/helping-students-
learn-a...](http://data.khanacademy.org/2015/03/helping-students-learn-at-
their-level.html)

[3]: [http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-
aca...](http://www.alangpierce.com/blog/2014/07/07/bigbingo-khan-academys-new-
bigquery-backed-a-b-testing-framework/)

~~~
latimer
Hey Ben, I sent in a software developer application about 3 weeks ago
(included all required information). If I haven't received a response by now,
does that mean I probably wasn't selected to go on to an interview? Thanks!

~~~
kamens
It means our process is backed up further than we're proud of — sorry for the
slow response. Can you email Kayla (kayla@khanacademy.org) and me
(ben@khanacademy.org) and we'll get back to you asap?

~~~
latimer
No problem, just sent you an email. Thanks for responding.

------
arkem
Software/Security/Systems/Network Engineering

* Los Angeles, CA

* Saint Louis, MO

* Dublin, Ireland

On-site only, visas available

Riot Games -
[http://www.riotgames.com/careers](http://www.riotgames.com/careers)

\---

We make League of Legends (a popular online game with a thriving e-sports
scene), we're hoping to make more things too!

We have a variety of software engineering, systems, network and security roles
available.

Example software engineering roles:

* game development (C++)

* game infrastructure (Java/Python/Go)

* web apps (PHP/Javascript/Python)

* corporate internal apps (PHP/Go/Python/C#)

On the security side we're looking for application security people as well as
incident responders and infrastructure security types (network/system).

We have many other roles as well! Check the careers link above.

Let me know if you're interested or have questions, my email is
arkem@riotgames.com.

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

I have recently taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out
of Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-
distance from their central business. It is a large, complex and fascinating
problem to crack. The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked
Indians is what excited me to work on this. In the past I have built both
fast-data and big-data companies and have a few patents in this space. We are
looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS majors, who
will work of Bangalore, India. If you are interested, please email me at
google's email service - takenottie. Thanks for reading.

~~~
ing33k
interesting and challenging thing.

btw Awesome username guru !

~~~
somberi
Thanks. And the answer to the thread above - Not Novopay. But bigger and more
fundamental.

------
Theranos
Theranos - Palo Alto

Visit a lab for a Doctor’s appointment recently? Two vials of blood is a lot
isn't it? Theranos is looking to completely redefine healthcare by solving
speed and accuracy issues of current lab testing by combining SW engineering
and life sciences using 1/1000 less blood than what is typically drawn today;
our process have results in Doctors’ hands in as little as 2 hours allowing
them to provide significantly more accurate treatments in a timely manner.

[https://www.theranos.com/news/arizona-bill-
signing](https://www.theranos.com/news/arizona-bill-signing)

An advanced stage startup, Theranos primary stack is .Net - We are looking for
engineers who want to make a positive impact in healthcare. Also looking for
embedded, Senior iOS & Android developers.

VISA & Relo assistance (for those already in the North America) - Sorry No
remote – No International Relocation.

What’s it like working @ Theranos?
[http://vimeo.com/107759726](http://vimeo.com/107759726)

For more about each position: [http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-
development](http://www.theranos.com/careers/software-development)

email michaelw at theranos dot com

------
ecto
San Francisco - Full Time - iOS, Android, Design

[https://imgur.com](https://imgur.com) is hiring in San Francisco. We're the
Internet’s visual storytelling community! Millions of people visit Imgur every
day to explore, share and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to
offer. More than 60B images are viewed on Imgur each month.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[https://imgur.com/jobs](https://imgur.com/jobs)

If you have questions, feel free to email me at cam@imgur.com

~~~
FLGMwt
From an Android-owning imgurian: good luck with your hires!

Banana for scale:

    
    
        ,
        \`.__.
         `._,'

------
chollida1
Where: Toronto, Canada, Full time only, on site only. W You must be eligible
to work in Canada.

Who: K2 and Associates. We're one of Canada's more successful hedge funds over
the past 13 years.

\----------------------------- What you'll do -----------------------------

You will help build out the statistics pipeline and machine learning models to
power an algorithmic trading infrastructure. You'll build hidden Markov Models
to detect patterns in the equities markets.

1\. Build models

2\. Back test models

3\. We're lucky enough to have already figured out what step 3 is, apply your
models in the markets.

4\. PROFIT!!!

\----------------------------- Who you are -----------------------------

You are a statistician or speech recognition expert who can turn a model into
working code. You are comfortable with any programming language, you can model
in what ever language you like.

\----------------------------- What's in it for you...
-----------------------------

\- a hedge fund is just like a startup except that everyone gets a market
salary and bonuses. If' you've always wanted to join a startup but you're too
good/in demand to take a pay cut then let's chat.

\- get paid to learn algorithmic trading

\- be able to invest in our fund

\- onsite chef for lunches

If you love a challenge please reach out to me at cholliday@k2.ca or my email
in my profile.

------
diafygi
Javascript Developer | UtilityAPI.com | Oakland, CA | daniel@utilityapi.com |
Solar job

==Description==

We are a white-label SaaS that is used by solar and energy efficiency
companies to collect their customer's utility bill and usage data
automatically. You will be in charge of writing tools, scripts, and libraries
that collect utility data from utilities. Often these utility data formats are
complex and unique to each utility (pdf bills, xml data, csv data, etc.), so
you will need to be very clever in collecting and parsing a huge variety of
formats. Also, these scripts can break unexpectedly when utilities change
their interfaces, so being able to update them quickly is important. You will
be working in our office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland. Our current
codebase is well organized, documented, and tested.

==Experience Required==

No years of experience, education, or certification requirements, but you do
need to be able to convince me that you know and have experience with:

* Javascript (not JQuery, vanilla javascript)

* Regular Expressions (we use them heavily)

* Python (basic knowledge)

* PGP (basic usage)

* Other (side projects, hackathons, hobbies, stuff you do for fun)

==Compensation==

$100k-$120k depending on experience.

==How To Apply==

Email me a cover letter and a PGP-encrypted pdf resume. Please include links
to your github, bitbucket, or personal side project website (for reference,
mine is daylightpirates.org).

==For Solar Skeptics==

In the last few years, the solar industry reached "grid parity", which means
that the unsubsidized installed cost is now cheaper than buying power from the
grid. That's why this industry is the fastest growing industry in the country.
This isn't some subsidy-dependent industry anymore. We work hard and we make
real money (while conveniently also saving the planet).

~~~
atom-morgan
Is this an on-site role?

~~~
diafygi
Yes. "You will be working in our office at the SfunCube in downtown Oakland."

------
kaielvin
Pirate3D (Singapore) − Web back-end, front-end & native. Part-time, REMOTE, to
evolve into full-time with possible VISA sponsorship & relocation to
Singapore.

Our main product is the Buccaneer, a 3D printer designed to be affordable,
sleek and user-friendly. The printer comes with native smartphone and PC apps
to control the printer, and with access to Treasure Island
([http://treasure.is/](http://treasure.is/)), our webstore for 3D models. The
focus is on providing a one-click printing experience, where users can expect
any object on the store to print well without changing any setting.

You will join our team over on GitHub, Slack and Google Hangout. The back-end
uses AWS, Lavarel & MySQL. The front-end uses Ember.JS. Native apps are on
Android, iOS, Windows and soon MacOS.

We are ideally looking for one programmer specializing in back-end dev, and
one specializing in app dev (web and native), but full-stack programmers are
welcome.

If interested, send an email with your achievements and aspirations to Kai at
contact@kaielvin.org

------
noahm
Socrata ([http://www.socrata.com](http://www.socrata.com)) - Platform/DevOps
Engineer - Seattle, WA

At Socrata, we believe that data – when made transparently accessible – can
illuminate, inform, and inspire. Socrata builds cloud-based software products
that democratize access to public sector data and put it into people’s hands
so they can use it at work, at home, and on the go. We power open data portals
for City of Chicago
([https://data.cityofchicago.org/](https://data.cityofchicago.org/)), Los
Angeles ([https://data.lacity.org/](https://data.lacity.org/)), and many more.

We’re looking for a strong engineer to focus on developing our
Mesosphere/AWS/Chef runtime platform. The full description of this position is
at
[http://careers.socrata.com/jobs/?jvi=oNu7Yfw6,Job](http://careers.socrata.com/jobs/?jvi=oNu7Yfw6,Job)
If you've got any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me
noah.meyerhans@socrata.com (I'm an engineer, not a recruiter!)

We release nearly all of our work, both from a DevOps and general engineering
perspective, under Open Source liceses. Check out some of our repositories on
GitHub at [https://github.com/socrata/](https://github.com/socrata/) and
[https://github.com/socrata-platform](https://github.com/socrata-platform)

Or, if you're not interested in our DevOps roles, considering checking out
some of our other engineering roles at
[http://careers.socrata.com/engineers/](http://careers.socrata.com/engineers/)

------
herge
Ecometrica (www.ecometrica.com) - GIS Technical Lead and Python/Django backend
developer - Edinburgh, UK or Montreal, Québec, Canada

Ecometrica is the company behind OurImpacts, the world’s premier greenhouse
gas accounting and sustainability management tool. We are a profitable company
in a growing industry and dedicated to helping companies improve their
environmental sustainability. We are looking for a GIS expert to lead our GIS
and mapping as a service software, and also looking for backend software
developers with experience with Django, Python and/or Postgres to help us tool
up as our roster of large corporate clients grows.

We are are a small team looking to expand in either Edinburg in the UK, or
Montreal, Canada. Unfortunately, these jobs are on-site only, and can we
cannot help with any work permits.

Drop us an email at jobs@ecometrica.com or check the job descriptions at
[http://ecometrica.com/about-us/careers/](http://ecometrica.com/about-
us/careers/)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Boston MA or Washington, DC - Many Positions

* Software Team Lead

* Software Engineer

* QA Engineer

* QA Analyst

* SQL Developer

* Technical Product Manager

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We offer an integrated platform that combines the best
fundraising, compliance, organizing, and digital products available. We built
the voter contact and volunteer management tools used by Obama for America.
Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States distributes our
VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we provide
industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions, environmental
groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and progressive
political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our fundraising and
compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from the Presidential
level on down, and our fast-growing digital platform has become the most-used
toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America
by Inc. Magazine for seven years in a row, and one of the top 50 fastest
growing companies in the DC area by both the Washington Business Journal and
SmartCEO. We are a successful and growing company with a passion for our
employees’ career advancement. We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that
values learning and contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We are open to interviewing across a pretty wide range of experience levels.
Hit me up at dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP
of Engineering here.

------
vt57
Ruby on Rails Developer Remote: US candidates ONLY Cyanna Education Services
www.cyanna.com Compensation: $60,000-$80,000 (depending on experience),
benefits, and paid vacation

Reply to: jobs@cyanna.com with resume & github account

Overview: At Cyanna, we believe education should be accessible to everyone,
and that if you’ve got knowledge to share, nothing should stand in your way.
So we work with educational institutions to help them launch, run, and market
their schools — and make sure they’re compliant with government regulations
along the way.

One of the things we offer is customized software solutions that make it easy
for institutions to track and teach students, and for regulatory agencies to
track institutions. Right now, we’re looking for a full time Ruby on Rails
Developer to help build our next generation e­learning platform.

Join our team from wherever you are: Everyone here works remotely, although we
meet and collaborate online all the time. We also meet up in person
occasionally throughout the year. You’ll be able to find the perfect balance
of working independently and being part of a supportive team that’s got your
back.

Requirements: ● Ruby ● Rails ● JavaScript ● HTML ● CSS (SASS) ● jQuery
(Backbone.js or Ember.js a plus) ● SQL (PostgreSQL a plus) ● Git ● API
development ● Browser compatibility issues ● Deployment methodologies (e.g.
Capistrano) ● Database/query optimization

~~~
dsr_
You seem to have two posts up for very similar positions. You should combine
them.

------
twymer
Dimagi (www.dimagi.com) - Boston (technically Cambridge), MA and Cape Town,
South Africa

Role: Senior web or mobile software engineer/adventurer/do-gooder

Dimagi is a rapidly growing social enterprise based in Boston that develops
and deploys open source health and logistics systems primarily for underserved
communities in developing countries. At Dimagi, we take pride in our work and
keep the big picture in mind. We’re an inclusive group that has diverse
experiences and interesting stories and insight to our work around the world.

With Dimagi, you can work in a fun and stimulating environment, and have the
chance to travel and explore. Most importantly, you will truly have the
opportunity to make a difference in places that need it most. Dimagi's
prioritization of global impact and employee growth and satisfaction makes
Dimagi a continuously fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, keeping us
all honest about what we're in it for.

We're looking for talented senior level developers who want to generalize
across the stack, or specialize in one area of our mobile (Android), web
(Python, Django, CouchDB, Postgres), and front-end (Knockout/Angular)
platforms.

For more information, check out our careers page at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers).

------
adamatclarifai
Clarifai - www.clarifai.com - New York (Manhattan) - Full Time or Intern

Clarifai uses deep learning to allow computers to better understand the world
-- starting with images and video. Leveraging our expertise and cutting-edge
research, we’re solving hard technical problems across a wide variety of
industries from personal photo organization to medicine.

We're currently a team of 12, and growing fast. We're looking for passionate
engineers (mobile, frontend, backend, GPU, devops), researchers, data
scientists, and designers to join our team. Our stack runs the gamut from low-
level CUDA kernels to Python machine learning code to apps built with React,
and massive data pipelines of images and video.

Interested? Email us at jobs@clarifai.com.

For full job descriptions, check out:
[http://www.clarifai.com/jobs](http://www.clarifai.com/jobs)

------
mattront
Pinegrow Web Editor - Senior Javascript developer - REMOTE

Matjaz here, the author of Pinegrow Web Editor
([http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com)), a desktop visual HTML & CSS
editor for professional web developers. It also has WordPress theme builder.
Up to now I did almost everything by myself, bootstrapping the business from 0
to $100K in the first year, and significantly more in the second - the current
- year.

Now it's time to grow (a bit) and I'm looking for a Javascript virtuoso to
join me on developing core Pinegrow features.

Our company has no VCs, C?Os, VPs... Instead we have a good product and paying
users in 100+ countries that find Pinegrow useful at their daily work. Our
revenue is organically doubling every four months. Here's a short story about
that: [https://medium.com/@mattront/pinegrow-year-in-
review-2014-fr...](https://medium.com/@mattront/pinegrow-year-in-
review-2014-from-0-to-100k-fed4e7a05689)

Ideally, you're better than me at:

\- building optimised HTML, PHP, CSS (LESS, SASS) parsers

\- designing and implementing effective UI

\- separating what users actually need from what just looks nice

\- being highly productive, even when compared to whole teams of decent
developers

\- finding simple solutions for complex problems - and then iterating on them

\- having in-depth experience of high-performance Javascript coding and web
development, both pure and with contemporary frameworks/tools

Bonus if you're good at:

\- creating tutorials and online courses about web development

\- marketing

You would get a decent fixed sallary and significant profit share. That's how
I imagine my dream job offer would look like.

Get in touch at info [at] pinegrow.com

------
lukas
CrowdFlower - Mission District, San Francisco, CA INTERN REMOTE VISA

We are looking for front-end devs, back-devs, data engineers and dev ops
roles.

We work with the world's leading data science teams to clean and enrich their
data to help companies make better decisions. We use a combination of the best
of AI and human intelligence and bring meaningful work to people that need it
the most.

Our stack is mainly rails/postgres/AWS.

Email me directly at lukas at crowdflower.com if you are interested.

------
jerrett
InQuicker - Remote (Canada/US) or in office (Nashville, TN)- Seeking
Designer/UX designer

We are on a mission to break down the barriers and inefficiencies that
separate people from the healthcare they need. Our market-leading online
scheduling system is used to improve patient’s access to health care in
hundreds of hospitals and other healthcare facilities around the United
States.

We have an inclusive culture with competitive compensation, we focus on
results and have good work/life balance, and are dedicated to making a
positive impact on how health care is accessed.

We are growing and are looking for somebody to join our UX/Design team with
solid Design and UX skills. This person will be working closely with our
product team and customers from discovery & prototyping to final designs, as
well as working with the dev team to bring those ideas to life.

If this sounds like it might be for you, check us out at
[http://inquicker.com](http://inquicker.com) \- and then email
jerrett@inquicker.com. Let me know who you are, why you want to work with us,
why I should hire you, what you are looking for in a job, and what questions
you might have for us.

Cheers!

~~~
kungfooey
_waves at former neighbors_

While you're checking out Nashville, if you're not into UX but you're into
Python...

Stratasan - Local (Nashville, TN) - Senior Software Developer (Python)

Stratasan is a Nashville-based company that provides intelligence on
healthcare markets to hospital strategists, physician offices, community care
experts, and others. We aggregate healthcare data, curate it, and provide
reports and tools that aid healthcare decision-making. As an example, we give
guidance to our clients looking to place a new acute care clinic.

Full job description here:
[https://gist.github.com/briandailey/1028734](https://gist.github.com/briandailey/1028734)

------
nedwin
GoDaddy | Product Manager - Managed WordPress | Sunnyvale, CA or Phoenix, AZ |
Local

GoDaddy is investing heavily in their people, culture and products but we have
a long way to go.

We launched our managed WordPress hosting product a year ago and have had
hundreds of thousands of customers sign up since, making us the biggest
hosting company for WordPress in the world.

We're looking for sharp product managers with knowledge of the WordPress
product and industry to help us continue to build a world class product.

I'm also hiring for a senior rails engineer on the marketplace team.

Email me direct at ned@godaddy.com

~~~
nedwin
Ouch! Assuming I'm being downvoted for GoDaddy?

------
schimmy_changa
Clever (YC S12) - Full Stack Engineer - San Francisco - $100k-$150k+, plus
above-average equity

At Clever, we’re building a distributed platform for educational software.
There are a lot of great learning applications that schools want to use, but
they have some constraints that make using software difficult: for example,
picture a teacher getting 30 first-graders to log in at once. Our API and
single sign-on solutions help schools solve those problems. Schools are on
board, and we’re now in 25% of schools in America.

Right now we’re a team of 55 (23 engineers) based in downtown SF. We’re
looking for full-stack engineers who like:

-Go, Coffeescript and Python (or are willing to learn)

-hard technical problems (managing a huge, constantly updating data pipeline)

-tech talks on everything ranging from the history of hip-hop to neuroscience to exoplanets

Check us out at [https://clever.com/about/jobs#engineer-full-
stack](https://clever.com/about/jobs#engineer-full-stack), or check out what
we’re working on at [https://github.com/clever](https://github.com/clever).

------
brasetvik
Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch, is hiring for a lot of positions:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers)

I'm on the team behind Found.no, which is a hosted Elasticsearch service.
We're hiring engineers with backgrounds in design and operations of
distributed systems: [https://www.found.no/jobs/](https://www.found.no/jobs/)

We're distributed/remote.

------
bayonetz
RAND Corporation | Santa Monica - D.C. - Pittsburgh - Boston | Research
Software Engineer, Data Science Engineer, and Visualization Engineer

We are the world’s leading think tank for policy and decision making. Read
more about us here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAND_Corporation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAND_Corporation)
or here: [http://bit.ly/1ImrPH8](http://bit.ly/1ImrPH8) or here:
[http://rand.org](http://rand.org)

We are looking for eager, creative folks to partner with PhD-level researchers
to create cool end-to-end prototypes of research concepts.

You will work on project teams of research staff and domain experts and will
often be the sole software engineer on the project. Our group functions a lot
like an internal software development consultancy.

For Research Software Engineer positions, technical needs change with every
project you work on. You should be a well-rounded type able to create
solutions with the tools and tech that make most sense for the project. You
could be writing an Angular prototype one week, Python NLP tools the next, and
some social media analysis after that.

For the Data Science Engineer and Visualization Engineer positions, similar to
above but with a focus on Hadoop/Spark/“Big Data” skills and visualization
tech such as D3, Tableau, and R Shiny. We have particular strategic needs in
__Hadoop __and __Tableau __, so if that is you, definitely hit me up.

Don’t be scared! You don’t have to be a wizard yet. The researchers provide
the depth; you provide the breadth, creativity, and drive.

Good work-life balance compared to startups and mainstream tech companies. 20
days of vacation per year that you are incentivized to take! Respectable
salaries despite being a non-profit. Santa Monica headquarters are a block
from the ocean. Relocation for good fits.

Ready yet? Shoot me your resume at:

dev.hiring@rand.org

-Chris

------
gregarious
Chute (YC W2012) - [http://getchute.com](http://getchute.com) \- San
Francisco, CA or Itapema, BR or REMOTE (US time zones)

Hiring full-stack engineers to build our marketing technology platform that is
used by Nike, Condé Nast, Starbucks, Benefit, Vogue, ESPN, NBC, NYT among
others, as well as many independent developers. We're working with the latest
technologies and <3 open source. We analyze images and videos from Instagram,
Twitter and Facebook to discover the best, most-interesting content for our
customers and then enable them to use those images in their own marketing.

We're using Ruby/Rails/Sinatra, Node.js and Go on the backend (plus Python on
the data science front). We're running on AWS, Postgres, Mongo, Elasticsearch,
Redis, Storm. On the front-end we're using React/Flux/ES6 (transitioning from
Backbone/Marionette).

For more info: [http://getchute.com/jobs](http://getchute.com/jobs) or email
us: hiring [at] getchute [dot] com

------
colindean
IBM Watson | Pittsburgh | Front-end, back-end, QA, support, and PM

IBM Watson in Pittsburgh has six open positions as of this posting. This is
for full time and IBM will do visas for qualified candidates.

I’m the software engineer tech lead on the Watson Explorer connectivity team
and former consultant with the product's Professional Services team.

[http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs](http://ibm.biz/watson-pgh-jobs)

* Watson Technical Product Manager

* Watson User Interface (UI) Junior Developer

* Watson Software Engineer

* Watson User Interface (UI) Developer

* Watson Quality Engineer

* Watson Support Explorer Engineer

We’re looking for folks versed in Java, Scala, and the Ruby on Rails stack.
The UI positions are heavily focused on Angular.js and Bootstrap. We're in new
development mode right now, so if you like to start from nothing, you'll like
what we're doing.

We do things like TDD, real actual pair programming†, kanban, agile-ish
planning (IBM Design Thinking, not some convoluted buzzword bullshit),
automated builds, “use the right tool for the job even if it’s not an IBM
product”, and daily stand ups that, for the most part, never run past 15
minutes.

We like to have fun, too, having regular board game lunches and evenings,
hosting meetup events, weekly communal lunch cooked by one or more of our
fantastic cooks, and managers that are incredibly full-of-clue and treat us
like the adults we all are.

We try to keep our interview process as bullshit-free as possible. If we think
you look good on paper, we’ll reach out for a phone chat and give you the
details on a pretty open-ended code test, where you’ll implement a simple
library. If we like your solution, then we’ll invite you for a live culture
fit and technical interview, in-person if you’re near or remote if not. This
process has given us a ridiculously low turnover.

† no, really. We shoot for 50%-75% pairing, otherwise known as “pair when it
makes sense”.

~~~
colindean
You can read more in the many /r/pittsburghjobs posts I’ve made throughout the
years both as IBM and as Vivísimo, the startup that IBM acquired in 2012:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/pittsburghjobs/comments/2xq5o9/ibm_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pittsburghjobs/comments/2xq5o9/ibm_watson_wants_you_squirrel_hill_office_looking/cp2d3ir)

We have award-winning engineers, writers, and speakers in our office. One of
IBM Design’s principals is located here, too. A few of our staff are on
conference organizing committees for Steel City Ruby, DevOps Days, SATURN,
etc. Almost half of our desks are standing desks in our open space office plan
(where sitting is fine, too!) with a roof deck in the middle of a bustling,
multicultural business district.

If you’re physically in Pittsburgh, consider coming to a Code & Supply
([http://www.codeandsupply.co](http://www.codeandsupply.co)) event held in our
office. We host several per month; we’re very active in the local developer
community. We've hired at least three people that we've met through it...

If you're not in Pittsburgh, you can click that above link and search for
other cities. Most Watson positions have "Watson" in the title or at least as
a keyword in the search. Or you can try through
[http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs](http://www.ibm.com/watsonjobs) and just
mention my username when formally applying.

~~~
sad_potato
Thanks! I've been looking into watson jobs. Does applying through your
referral link help with resume visibility at all?

~~~
colindean
Not really, unless I personally know the applicant. I'm notified when someone
applies using my link and I tend to investigate the application and the
person. If they seem to standout, then I'll pass my research on to the hiring
manager.

------
snewman
Scalyr - Frontend, Backend, Devops Engineers - San Francisco Peninsula -
$110k-$150k+, >1% equity

This thread could probably be shorter if they titled it "Who _isn 't_ hiring"?
But if you like the idea of being part of a small, tight team building
envelope-pushing technology, please read on.

We're rebuilding server and log monitoring from the ground up, bringing Google
Search levels of power and responsiveness to operations visibility. We have a
small team (lots of room for personal growth), traction, plenty of runway, a
low-stress culture, and lots of meaty problems to tackle. Be part of an
awesome founding team (including the cofounder / lead engineer from Writely --
now Google Docs). We’re aiming high, rethinking everything from how logs are
stored to how engineers interact with their tools. Come help us figure it out!

[https://www.scalyr.com/jobs](https://www.scalyr.com/jobs), or I'd love to
hear from you personally (contact info in my profile).

~~~
Decade
Here’s why I responded so badly to your rejection last month:

You advertise “lots of room for personal growth,” and “Frontend, backend,
junior, senior – if you have talent and passion you’ll fit in.”

I’m currently severely underemployed doing IT stuff at a small organization,
and I’m trying to switch to a development role. So, I applied for your
company, and got rejected because I’m doing IT stuff.

That was not just a rejection. That was a _condemnation._ Big organizations
don’t want me for IT because I haven’t been doing IT for big organizations.
Small organizations can’t afford to pay me a living wage. IT contractor
organizations want me to own my own car before hiring me. By pigeonholing me
in IT, you were condemning me to underemployment and poverty.

I am a developer, and I want a job doing development.

~~~
snewman
I understand that your job search has been frustrating, and I'm sorry you felt
misled by our careers page. I'd prefer not to comment on our decision in this
public forum, but feel free to reach out to me offline (you have my contact
information of course) if you'd like to discuss further.

~~~
Decade
Then you should change your job description so you can _quit wasting
everybody’s time,_ having to reject candidates who don’t fit your mysterious
criteria.

Also, “good fit” is one of the reasons our industry is so stuck in white male
hegemony. Just saying.

~~~
seattle_spring
The nature of your responses suggest you probably weren't rejected solely for
your work history.

~~~
Decade
I like to think that I was cordial and professional up until the rejection.

After that, well, I don’t have much to lose, so I might as well call out what
I saw to be systematic bad behavior. It was cathartic, and I believe in the
duty of individuals to identify and fix what is broken in society. It’s also
why most companies reject using impersonal form letters sent from no-reply
email addresses.

I like to think that Steve chose based on his _guess_ about whether I could
_do the job._ Nothing personal. But Steve asked for passion, so he got
passion. Seriously, change the job description so it more accurately describes
what you’re looking for.

~~~
binxbolling
OK, I'm really reticent to respond, but I've seen a few of your posts and feel
weirdly compelled to help you. I love that you have strong opinions on
recruiting/hiring, you do have passion, and you're clearly a very principled
guy. I have no doubt that you're probably a very nice, decent person in real
life.

However, you are absolutely going about job-hunting all wrong. You don't want
to believe this, and I get it—finding work often really sucks. But you're
coming off really badly and only exacerbating the vicious cycle. You need to
treat this like a programming problem: you've been trying the same code for
months (years?), and it's still buggy as all hell. Instead of continuing to
tinker with that code, write something else and attack the problem
differently. Spamming Google is not a viable strategy. Lashing out at
employers in these threads is not a viable strategy. Constantly talking about
how badly you need more money (however true) is not a viable strategy.

Look man, you don't know me from Adam. You have no obligation to listen to me.
But I'm telling you 100% that a huge reason you're not getting offers is
because of your attitude, not your aptitude. You can either read this and fume
(I know I would for awhile), or read this and fume _and then make a drastic
change_. When you wake up tomorrow, redo your resume, re-think your cover
letters, rejigger your entire approach to job hunting. You may even find this
attitude shift pays dividends elsewhere in your life, too.

~~~
p4wnc6
Speaking as someone who has been underemployed for years, I can safely say
that this advice is a load of crap. Yes, it is true that lashing out won't
improve anything (although, there is at least the small chance that someone
will listen to the lashing and change a policy, small though it may be). Also,
the lashing only constitutes a poor attitude if it is both lashing and also
wrong. In this case it looks like correct and well-placed lashing to me. It
might not be rational to do it since it won't affect change, but it's not a
"bad attitude" to do it either. Trying to label it as a "bad attitude" is, I
believe, an alarming form of blame-the-victim mentality.

Underemployment can be an absolute career killer in technology. It can drain
you of all energy to engage in personal tinkering or self-study to maintain
current skills. Despite being intellectual drudgery, the work can still be
emotionally and psychologically draining. It fosters burnout.

I'd rather see someone on the thread take a kind and caring attitude to a
colleague here who is dealing with one of the really gruesome career problems
of this field. Rather than some dumb finger-wagging about "just change your
attitude."

The problem is so widespread & systematic, just like the open-office problem,
closed/political allocation of projects problem, macho
subordination/willingness to work in Agile/Scrum problem, and a host of
others. It's like this _because_ people don't lash out. No one stands up and
protects their speciality ... many just embrace mediocrity and a steady pay
check and figure who cares what the organization wants me to do. Then, if
anyone should be so audacious and arrogant as to desire some bit of
intellectual prosperity in life while still earning a living wage, they must
have a bad attitude, right?

Many employers, especially large bureaucratic ones, actively look to
underemploy people. They foolishly model that surplus labor as a latent
benefit or an extra assurance that the baseline labor required of the position
will be more easily guaranteed. There is almost no effort to model surplus
labor as a source of burnout and turnover. Such things are swept under the rug
of "bad attitude" or "not a team player" or whatever other subversive codeword
that HR-types want to put on it.

Often they are willing to pay above market rates _specifically to underemploy
you_. This is the double trap of not being able to build career-affirming
skills on the job and also not being able to switch jobs without a pay cut.

It seems a lot of people just don't value intellectual prosperity most of the
time. It works out for employers and the worker gets what they want and
everyone is happy.

But if you are oriented internally, possibly at the genetic level, to be
incapable of avoiding burnout and extreme, unsustainable job dissatisfaction
when you are expected to be willfully underemployed, the system just can't
handle you. There is no attitude adjustment that will fix it -- you could have
the nicest and most polite disposition of all time, while suavely executing
interviews and wooing management -- it won't matter.

Your unwillingness to be satisfied with underemployment is, in and of itself,
considered toxic to bureaucracy. The bureaucracy system cannot function if
intellectual prosperity is something it must actually provide for workers,
rather than just merely paying lip service to it.

Anyway, I don't have any answers except to say that I totally understand where
the lashing out is coming from. It's human. It's coming from an urge to call
bullshit on underemployment and to vent frustrations about systematic
mistreatment of underemployed workers. It doesn't speak to any attitude
malfunction whatsoever, and labeling it as such is just one more of the many
tactics that bureaucracy uses to expunge the so-called toxin. I can relate to
this person. I feel compassion for them.

------
suany
UserTesting | Mountain View, SF | VISA | REMOTE (maybe)

Come make the web a better place! UserTesting.com is the premier usability-
testing-as-a-service and is used by over 30,000 companies, including the
top-10 web properties. We are a team of ~20 engineers.

We're looking for DevOps engineers who have the mindset of a good developer
(keeping things simple, reducing coupling, averse to all things “fiddly” etc)
who also enjoy building automated, stable, scalable infrastructure. You should
be enthusiastic about fostering DevOps culture amongst our engineering teams
and helping developers help themselves. We are migrating our infrastructure
over to AWS OpsWorks so AWS and Chef experience is ++. You will be our 2nd
fulltime DevOps hire and will be playing a huge role in designing our systems
and leading our DevOps efforts.

Also looking for senior engineers to iterate on our
Rails/Angular/Grape/MySQL/Redis stack, or those interested in managing
engineering teams. Backend candidates should have good architectural design
sense and be interested in contributing to DevOps work. Frontend candidates
should be comfortable working in JS frameworks such as Angular, and have an
eye for design. Manager candidates should have a Servant Leadership attitude.

We pride ourselves on keeping things simple and being NICE - there are no egos
here. "We're a team of leaders" in the sense that each engineer is expected to
take stories from start to running on prod with little/no oversight. We have
huge clients and hence are obsessed in ensuring good customer experiences!

Interested? Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/usertesting/](https://jobs.lever.co/usertesting/)

If you have more questions about our culture, day-to-day, etc, I'd be happy to
answer: suan at usertesting dot com

~~~
pain_perdu
This is a fantastic company. I've had interactions with many members of their
team and used a few of their products and they rock.

~~~
suany
Glad you loved us and thanks for your endorsement! =D

------
olidb2
Datadog - New York City

We're hiring engineers that specialize in one of the following: \+ Data
visualization in the browser \+ Go and distributed systems \+ System
programming and low-level performance optimization \+ Data Engineering on the
hadoop/spark/python stack

We're one of the very few NYC startups to be engineering-driven and working on
hard, large-scale data analysis and visualization problems. We're also growing
very fast :-)

Our product is built by engineers for engineers which means you can and will
have a lot of impact on it.

More details at [http://jobs.datadoghq.com/](http://jobs.datadoghq.com/)

~~~
bepotts
Are you guys interested in hiring interns?

I find myself qualified for a couple of the jobs specified.

------
stefanosd
Location: Princeton, NJ. No telecommuting.

Edgestream Partners seeks scientists and machine learning experts to join its
research team.

About us: We are a well-established asset manager, founded and run by
scientists with a taste for programming. We trade around the world and around
the clock, using advanced mathematical techniques to predict the behavior of
financial markets. Our trading is fully systematic and completely automated.

Our research team is an intellectually diverse group of scientists and
engineers. We are responsible for the development of our trading strategies.
We perform the research, and we write the code. This is a collaborative
effort; our success is derived from the knowledge we share. We program in
Python and Cython, on Linux, using industry-standard open source tools like
git and numpy wherever possible. When we build our own software, we do it
carefully, with a focus on generality and reusability. We work reasonable
hours in a pleasant environment, and we dress however we like.

About you: We're looking for someone who has demonstrated the ability to
conduct first rate scientific research and who is comfortable with programming
and complex data. We generally prefer technical PhDs, but we are not degree
obsessed - impact and contributions matter more than a degree. The ability to
communicate clearly and collaborate fruitfully is essential. No knowledge of
finance is required.

We're looking for someone who wants to stay with us long term, as we compound
our knowledge and grow our business.

Compensation is attractive, consisting of a base salary and a bonus tied to
company wide performance. Benefits are comprehensive. Lunch is delivered.

Send inquiries to careers@edgestreamlp.com. If you send us a resume, please
include your PhD thesis, a few of your papers and a brief summary of your
scientific and/or technical contributions.

~~~
p4wnc6
You say that you merely prefer the Ph.D. credential, and that you're not
degree obsessed, but further down you say that if a person submits a resume
they should include their Ph.D. thesis. Can you provide some clarification on
what exactly are the requirements to be considered for a role?

~~~
stefanosd
if you have a PhD, great send it... if you don't have one that's perfectly
fine - we'd love to hear from you either way. We value honest scientific
contributions, not pieces of paper.

------
mshangkuan
Navdy Inc. (www.navdy.com) - Full-Time in San Francisco, CA

Navdy is a Head-Up Display (HUD) for your car. It connects to your phone and
lets you use all the apps you love while keeping your eyes on the road. Navdy
sit on your dash and works in the car you already have. We are currently
hiring:

Senior Software Engineer - You love writing beautiful functional apps for a
living. You’re part engineer, part visual artist, part interaction designer.
We’re looking for software developers who could build beautifully designed
apps without help from our designers.

Senior Mobile App Developer - We're looking for skills in each of these
categories: Web environments: Rails, Node, Javascript, Angular, ...
Programming languages: C, C++, Java, Objective C, Python, Ruby, SQL ... Mobile
programming: iOS, Android Miscellaneous: Linux administration, SQL, etc.

Please apply through [https://www.navdy.com/jobs](https://www.navdy.com/jobs)

~~~
rahimiali
I'm biased of course, but this is one of the most amazing things happening in
San Francisco right now.

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo Foundation - akvo.org - AMS, Amsterdam, Netherlands (and DC, LON, STO,
OUA, NBO, DEL, BLR, SIN and more)

Akvo develops open-source software which we run as a service, which is used
mainly in international development across Central America, Africa, Asia and
the Pacific. We build data collection, mashup, management, visualisation and
publishing tools. We work with thousands of NGOs, many UN organisations and
countries. Our tools get used in everything from disaster response to
environmental preservation.

We are hiring:

\- UX designer - Helsinki (primary), Amsterdam, London, Stockholm, Bangalore
(REMOTE possible for the right candidate)

\- Senior technical services consultant - Amsterdam

\- Senior devops engineer - Location: Amsterdam, London, Stockholm or
Bangalore

Full descriptions here: [http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-
akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/)

UX designer

We are seeking a skilled, self-motivated, proactive and energetic UX designer.
Working closely to the lead designer and product managers, your primary
responsibility will be to grow concepts through design exploration, ideation
and user validation. Your core skills are in product design and interaction
design.

Senior technical services consultant and coordinator

As a technical services consultant and coordinator you work together with our
partner teams and technical consultants to help implement and integrate Akvo’s
tools with our partner organisations’ systems.

Senior devops engineer

Akvo seeks a senior DevOps engineer with leadership experience to initially
lead our small Infrastructure team and later expand this to include live
support team members. The role will have a mixture of hands-on work to
maintain and expand our growing technology infrastructure as well as
leadership and management of our infrastructure needs over the coming years.

------
ryguytilidie
Mesosphere - [mesosphere.io] - San Francisco

We're hiring for a number of positions in both our Hamburg, Germany and our
San Francisco, CA offices:

\+ Engineering Manager + Frontend Engineer + Distributed Applications Engineer
+ Distributed Systems Engineer + Linux Systems Engineer + Solutions Architect

Full details are at [http://mesosphere.io/jobs/](http://mesosphere.io/jobs/),
please apply online or email me at ryan@mesosphere.io for more information!

We've raised 40m in less than 2 years, are visa friendly, contribute
extensively to open source (we're building products and services around the
Apache Mesos project) and have great investors, advisors and engineers.

Work ranges from Javascript to Python to Go to Scala to C++, depending on the
layer of the stack and application to hand. Get in touch!

------
craigjb
Deca Technologies - Phoenix, AZ - on-site - EDA Software Engineer

Deca Technologies is an electronic interconnect solutions provider that offers
wafer level chip scale packaging (WLCSP) and fan-out wafer level packaging
(FO-WLP) services to the semiconductor industry.

Deca's software engineers develop next-generation electronic design automation
(EDA) tools and manufacturing software that enable Deca's unique approach to
wafer level semiconductor packaging. EDA software requires cross-disciplinary
skills and knowledge related to the semiconductor packaging technology and the
complex CAD tools used during the design process. In addition, manufacturing
systems require skills in high-reliability distributed systems that perform
compute intensive tasks across large server clusters. As a software engineer,
you will work with a team on developing and supporting EDA tools and
distributed systems in a fast-paced environment. We need our engineers to have
a passion for learning new technologies and the drive to tackle new problems
as we transform the electronic interconnect industry.

Our technical stack consists of Python and C/C++ for high performance
portions. These systems run in distributed configurations, both local high
reliability clusters and cloud resources. Deca Technologies offers software
engineers a chance to apply their skills to a new field and learn a vast new
domain.

Contact: craig.bishop@decatechnologies.com

------
kylerush
Hillary for America (HFA) | NYC | Frontend, Backend, and DevOps

Our engineers will be building the next generation digital organizing platform
for the 2016 race. Right now we're a small team, but we have many spots on our
technology team to fill. It's so early that we don't have a great job site
yet. Here's a little bit of info about us:

Our Chief Digital Strategist, Teddy Goff, is from Obama 2008 & 2012\. Our CTO,
Stephanie Hannon, is from Google. I worked Obama 2012 and more recently came
from Optimizely to HFA as the Director of Frontend Engineering and
Optimization.

If you haven't worked on a campaign before, it is quite a unique experience.
If you're interested, email your resume to kylerrush at gmail dot com and let
me know what kind of role you're looking for!

------
carve
Dato | Seattle, WA - We are hiring front-end engineers (UX and visualization),
web developers, customer facing software engineer/data scientists, technical
writers/content editors.

Dato is at the forefront of machine learning technology, committed to bringing
predictive analytics to the masses. Work with an amazing engineering team with
a vision, and deliver real customer value every day. Our platform encompasses
prototyping, data exploration/visualization, model building, and production
tools, and we offer the opportunity to work on the whole stack. Help move the
industry forward in the world of predictive analytics and intelligent
applications!

UX dev: Work with React.js/C++/Python to build delightful and useful data
visualization and dashboards. Web dev: Design and iterate on the dato.com
property. Work with our in-house designers to build the best possible site.
Customer facing engineer or data scientist: Hack on data and get results.
Deliver value directly to our customers and help our product improve. Tech
writer/editor: Help us communicate with the world in a singular, clear voice,
across product documentation, in-product strings, and web materials.

Job descriptions here:
[https://dato.com/company/careers/index.html](https://dato.com/company/careers/index.html)

Interested? Email jobs@dato.com.

------
Quovo_Will
Quovo - [https://www.quovo.com/](https://www.quovo.com/) \- New York City
(NYC, NY)

Quovo is a FinTech Big Data startup that helps investment advisors, financial
institutions, and everyday investors manage their money more effectively.

Our platform aggregates and delivers robust data for millions of accounts from
thousands of financial institutions, and our analytics engine regularly
generates groundbreaking insights to help financial advisors and their
clients. Learn more about us at www.quovo.com.

We're hiring!

Data Miner/WebCrawler \+ Extensive experience with Python, \+ Strong
understanding of HTTP and webservers \+ Website crawling, DOM parsing \+ Data
mining/retrieval experience, HTTP, HTML, JavaScript, Fiddler, etc. \+
Familiarity SQL a strong plus.

Front-End Developer \+ Work with JavaScript libraries such as Angular, React,
& D3. \+ Ensure cross-browser compatibility. \+ Excellent HTML and CSS skills
\+ Experience working in responsive front-end development

We’re VC-funded, located in the heart of Manhattan, and offer competitive
salary and benefits, including stock options, free health insurance, and
continuing education reimbursement (plus lots of free food!). Email
info@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and we'll
take it from there… See more posting:
[https://angel.co/quovo-2/jobs](https://angel.co/quovo-2/jobs)

------
timmclean
Code for a Cause : Web Developer for Healthcare Non-Profit (work from home in
Toronto, ON)

We Canadians are proud of our universal health care, but our healthcare system
faces difficult challenges. Our hospitals' staff use “enterprise”-quality
software that is hostile to its users. Doctors often struggle with the
software’s interfaces, and are unable to access the information that they need
in a timely manner. Quality of care suffers.

KoNode is a small nonprofit software startup intent on fixing these problems.
We’re building a series of open-source applications to “fill the gaps” in
existing processes, and help medical staff provide better care.

Our team is ready to expand, and welcome a new developer with ninja-like
coding skills and a passion for improving users' lives. A short-list of great
perks of joining our team:

    
    
        - Work from home, on your own full-time schedule. Freelance freedom!
        - A team experienced with  healthcare workflow & users’ needs.
        - Regular in-person meetings at Toronto’s Centre for Social Innovation.
        - Strong network of healthcare, business, and programming consultants.
        - Happy, helpful team atmosphere. Driven to make an impact.
    

. . . and the goal we’re achieving together? Providing healthcare
professionals (and beyond) with an accessible alternative to tedious, bulky,
costly software. When an automated solution doesn’t yet exist... well, we make
one happen. Simple.

Sounding even better? Here’s a picture of KoNode on the technical side:

    
    
        - Web (HTML/JS/CSS) + NodeJS (we use node-webkit, aka NW.js)
        - Cutting-edge libraries including Lodash, Moment.js, React, and more.
        - Modular design, piecing together apps using open-source and custom code.
        - Collaborative version control and feature management on Git[Hub].
        - Real-world testing & feedback with network of health professionals.
    

Team members must be able to meet in downtown Toronto periodically.

Ready to apply? Contact us with your resume and portfolio at david@konode.ca

------
pandamcbonesaw
Ayasdi | Menlo Park, CA | Full Time | REST API Engineer

\-- the pitch --

Ayasdi uses a pioneering approach to automatically discover insights from
complex data. Founded in 2008 after a decade of research at Stanford, DARPA,
and NSF, Ayasdi uses Topological Data Analysis (TDA) to unify best-of-breed
machine learning approaches into a common framework without the need to write
algorithms, queries or models. We’re building a platform to solve some of the
world’s most complex data problems, are well funded by top-tier VCs and have a
passionate team with a great culture.

\-- position info --

As a REST API engineer on the frontend team you will help architect one of the
most important products Ayasdi has to offer. The API allows customers to
automate common processes and integrate the core Ayasdi functionality with
their existing tools, in addition to being the data layer that all of our web
applications use. You would be the second person on our API team, so you will
have the freedom and flexibility to make large architectural decisions as the
company grows.

\-- requirements --

• Experience building and maintaining APIs used by demanding customers

• Ability to write comprehensive unit and integration tests

• Proficiency with the modern Java platform and patterns, including dependency
injection, advanced annotation usage, and concurrency facilities

• Experience navigating the Java library ecosystem, in particular outside of
JEE

• Familiarity with Jersey, Mockito, and code generation is a plus

• Familiarity with machine learning, statistics, or data visualization is a
big plus

\-- contact --

I'm on the frontend engineering team, but we are also hiring compute and
backend engineers. Feel free to send me an email if you want to know more:
danny@ayasdi.com Or head over to our careers page:
[http://www.ayasdi.com/company/careers/](http://www.ayasdi.com/company/careers/)

~~~
p4wnc6
I applied to Ayasdi (backend / computing role) via jobvite, but did not
receive a notification that the application was submitted/received or any
follow up.

~~~
pandamcbonesaw
Ack, sorry about that. Can you shoot me an email with your name or jobvite ID?
I'll look into it.

danny@ayasdi.com

------
wkm
Square, New York City (NYC)

Square! In 2013 we opened an office in NYC in SoHo. We've grown to nearly a
hundred people across all disciplines and are working on building two of the
highest impact products at Square.

In NYC we're looking for:

* Fullstack Engineers: work across Square's systems, from the money moving infrastructure that touched tens of billions of dollars last year, to one of the largest Ember.js apps in the world.

* Product managers: Help shape a product used by millions of businesses of all sizes.

* Product designers: We are one of the most design driven tech companies building consumer and merchant applications today.

If you're interested, I'd love to chat and tell you more. Shoot me an email
with your resume! wkm@squareup.com

We can sponsor VISAs.

[http://square.jobs](http://square.jobs)

------
jpallen
ShareLaTeX/DataJoy - UK, full-time, REMOTE, second non-founder developer.

Help us empower scientists by building usable open-source research tools.

We're looking for a remote full-time developer to join our team at ShareLaTeX
([https://www.sharelatex.com](https://www.sharelatex.com)) and DataJoy
([https://www.getdatajoy.com](https://www.getdatajoy.com)). ShareLaTeX is an
online LaTeX editor with over 400,000 registered users, and DataJoy is our new
app for online data analysis with Python and R. We're aiming to make these
technologies more accessible and easy to use for academics doing data
analysis, numerical modelling and statistical analysis.

You should be comfortable quickly learning new technologies and enthusiastic
about improving the efficiency of scientists and their tools. Our current
technology stack involves Node.js, MongoDB, Redis, Coffeescript, Angular.js,
and Docker, so experience in these is useful but not required. We’d rather see
that you have demonstrable interest in the problems we are solving, and that
you’ve created some great stuff in the past. We would love someone with front-
end experience and a good sense of usability design, but we won't discount
people with more of a backend focus.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working for us:

* Around 80% of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of free software.

* We’re agile (with a lower case a). We test everything (unit and acceptance), we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we automate as much as possible.

* We don’t expect you to have to fill up a 9-5, 40 hour work week. A work/life balance is important and we don’t think programming is an activity that can be neatly time boxed.

* You can work fully remotely (in fact, you probably will). All founders and employees work remotely at the moment.

* We’re a bootstrapped company with no outside investors.

Send us an email: team@sharelatex.com

------
adamsc64
Venmo - [https://venmo.com](https://venmo.com) \- New York, NY; San Francisco,
CA, or REMOTE

Since 2009, Venmo has been connecting and empowering people through payments.
Venmo has been hailed as “the crown jewel of all finance apps” by Forbes, and
nominated “#1 app college students should download right now” by Buzzfeed.
With Venmo, you can make and share payments instantly on your iPhone or
Android device (or online), for free. Pay for dinner, split rent, or just say
hello. Venmo makes sending and receiving money fast, simple, and fun. At
Venmo, we believe that innovation is fostered in an environment that values
intellectual curiosity and the joy of learning. We are changing the world from
our offices in New York and San Francisco, and we'd love for you to join us!

Platform Engineer (Python): [http://grnh.se/ghj2na](http://grnh.se/ghj2na)

Web Engineer: [http://grnh.se/dlaqy3](http://grnh.se/dlaqy3)

Lead Security Engineer: [http://grnh.se/vy4ew6](http://grnh.se/vy4ew6)

Android Engineer: [http://grnh.se/s6jb1a](http://grnh.se/s6jb1a)

iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kyr102](http://grnh.se/kyr102)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/jyf8et](http://grnh.se/jyf8et)

~~~
sellenoff
Hi, I am a High School student, who is trying to find an internship this
summer. I have been programming for six years now, and am taking data
structures at Columbia University this summer. I know you are looking for a
employee, but if you want an intern I can send you my resume. Just email me at
scellenoff@gmail.com

------
Sidnicious
OkCupid | NYC (local only)

We’re a team of ~30 in charge of the best free dating website in the world. If
you work here, you'll have tons of responsibility and flexibility in the kinds
of problems you work on. Some of us focus on improving matching and looking at
data, others on performance and our open-source C++ web server, others on
writing modern frontend code for new and rewritten features. We're looking for
a few kinds of experienced people:

\- Software engineers to work on a mix of the site backend, matching system,
web server, and data analysis. You'll write mostly C++ and Python, but it's
okay if you don't know them yet.

\- Web developers to work on our next-generation mobile site. Experience or
interest in Angular, and experience with mobile browsers, are plusses.

\- An iOS developer to take the lead on our iPhone and Apple Watch apps. If
you've ever used an iPhone app and thought, "I could make this so much
better,” we should talk. Our app is a custom web/native hybrid so if you're
interested in working on the web parts too, that's even better.

Benefits include great coworkers, monthly happy hours (optional), and whatever
hardware you want.

We're also looking for an experienced product designer and sysadmin (two jobs,
not one). Check out our careers page for details:
[https://www.okcupid.com/careers](https://www.okcupid.com/careers)

Submit your resume there, or email me with any questions at all (address on my
profile).

------
JunkDNA
Syapse Inc -- Palo Alto, CA & Philadelphia, PA

Roles: Customer Solutions Software Engineer (Python/JavaScript), Customer
Solutions Project Manager

Be a part of a team helping to cure cancer, stop heart disease, and deliver
the right drugs to the right people at the right time with software for
precision medicine.

Syapse software helps healthcare providers use next-generation genomic and
molecular data, in context with complex clinical data (medical history,
treatment, outcomes, etc.) to make the best decisions regarding patient care.

See here for all the open positions:
[http://syapse.com/about/careers/](http://syapse.com/about/careers/)

I'm especially looking to hire Customer Solutions Engineers for the Philly
office
([http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512](http://syapse.com/about/careers/openings/?gh_jid=32512)).
So if you're on the East Coast and always wanted to join a Bay Area startup,
but didn't want to relocate, now is your chance!

We're especially interested in people with Python experience. Any experience
with healthcare, electronic health records, or genomics is a bonus.

Learn more about what we're doing from our presentation at AWS re:Invent:
[http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-
now...](http://www.syapse.com/blog/aws-reinvent-video-and-slides-now-
available/)

------
builder_jobs
Naval Research Lab - Washington, DC

Roles: Java developer, GIS specialist, RF engineer

Our team at NRL is looking for a couple more talented software developers and
RF / electrical engineers. Our work focuses on visualizing geospatial and
scientific data, integrating it with various software, and scientific
computing. We work primarily with Java, but try to make the best of it by
using the new Java 8 features (lambdas, optionals, streams). Ruby, Python, and
Matlab are sometimes used as well.

There are no stock options at NRL, but there are interesting problems, good
co-workers, flexible hours, excellent continuing education opportunities, and
stability. US citizenship and the ability to hold a security clearance are
required. All work is on-site. A B.S. in a technical subject (preferably
computer science, computer engineering, electrical engineering, or physics) is
required with GPA > 3.0. Internships for students working toward a technical
degree are also available.

For more information about our group, please visit
[http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774](http://www.nrl.navy.mil/tewd/organization/5770/5774).
Send resumes or questions to buildersupport at nrl dot navy dot mil.

------
ecaron
Best Buy - Minneapolis, MN (actually Richfield, MN) - [http://www.bestbuy-
jobs.com/job/Richfield-API-Lead-Engineer-...](http://www.bestbuy-
jobs.com/job/Richfield-API-Lead-Engineer-Job-MN-55423/234555300/)

Best Buy is looking for an _API Lead Engineer_. What's the culture like? Well,
look at
[https://developer.bestbuy.com/team](https://developer.bestbuy.com/team) \-
this is where you'll be. We're looking for somebody who is passionate about
RESTful APIs and believes that APIs are the future of the web.

The details of the tech stack are in the description, but the highlights of
responsibilities and requirements: \- You want to help shape a culturally
self-governed team

\- You'll work on defining strategy and requirements and then leading feature
and platform development

\- You have experience in eCommerce technologies (ideally with Java and
something like Dropwizard)

\- You have experience with large database-driven applications and/or
distributed computing

(If you'd like to learn most first, my email is in my profile. I'll only reply
to emails from actual potential candidates, too many offshore agency lurkers
in this thread for me to answer you all...)

------
jnovek
Senior Software Engineer | Austin, TX | OwnLocal (YC W2010)

TL;DR: Full-time, local only. Contact hack@ownlocal.com. RoR, Go,
ElasticSearch but we think you can learn these things on the job if you're
competent. We treat employees like humans. $90k and up depending on
experience.

We're a Ruby on Rails shop who has recently consolidated a bunch of backend
tech into Go and ElasticSearch. We would love a few engineers who would be
interested in working in all three and could lend expertise to the latter two.
We're generally interested in gathering information from print ads, so
strategies around data entry applications or experience with computer vision
is also really exciting for us.

Our request volume has been increasing by 10s to 100s of millions each month
and we've had to learn a lot of new things to keep up. It's fun and exciting
times but we're shorthanded to handle the load!

OwnLocal is dedicated to having a quality work environment for everyone. On
our engineering team we value collaboration over competition, respect work-
life balance and solve problems without blaming people. We have a "no
assholes" policy. We have great health insurance. We're big enough to be
stable but small enough to still be startupy. We pay market rate for Austin;
the lowest salary for this position is around $90k/yr.

We believe that someone who is truly a senior software engineer can come from
almost any background and pick up a new set of tech in a reasonable amount of
time which is why we don't list much about our tech stack in our ads. If you
are interested, feel free to contact us at hack@ownlocal.com.

~~~
RomanPushkin
> We treat employees like humans

Great benefit!

~~~
jnovek
I guess this matters to me because I've worked at places where they didn't
:-/.

~~~
yati
Yes. I'm fortunate to be working at a startup where people are valued, but
most of my friends who ended up taking jobs at big companies are just
"resources" :(

------
AlexMuir
Designer with Frontend skills

Budapest, Hungary - Full time

How a Car Works [0] is growing rapidly and has huge potential - traffic has
grown steadily for two years and what began as a side-project is now a
sustainable business with more to come.

You'll create and implement a new design that makes the most of the content
and illustrations (which are in the process of being recreated in SVG). How a
Car Works is one of a number of projects we have that need the hand of a
skilled designer.

Send an email with details of some things you have created to
alex@cogniso.com.

We'll be hiring a ruby developer in the next month too - drop me an email if
that's your thing.

[0] [http://www.howacarworks.com](http://www.howacarworks.com)

------
PhantomPhreak
New York - Full Time - Senior Frontend Developer

Symbiont.io is a financial technology startup working to bridge the gap
between cryptocurrency technology and mainstream finance. Our team consists of
known leaders in both fields, with three of its founders having co-founded the
Counterparty platform, and its other founder behind two alternative trading
systems and the original LavaFlow ECN. We are looking for a strong full-stack
web developer. Applicants must be intelligent and passionate self-starters who
have experience working remotely, work well with a team, and can pick up new
programming languages and frameworks quickly.

We are offering a competitive salary, plus benefits. We want our team members
to share in our success, and to have equity to benefit from it. Native English
speakers are preferred. Although you will primarily be working from home,
applicants must live within a one hour commute of Manhattan. Hours will be
flexible.

Although we are a new company, we have already attracted significant investor
interest and press coverage, and our founding team has a history of pioneering
in the cryptocurrency space. By joining Symbiont, you have the opportunity to
become an early, integral team member of a project to revolutionize modern
finance, as well as the ability to work with (and help to define) truly
cutting-edge blockchain and cryptocurrency technology.

For the complete job requirements, please see our listing on Stack Overflow
Careers: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86268/senior-
frontend-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86268/senior-frontend-
developer-symbiontio)

~~~
algo123
> Native English speakers are preferred

I was really interested, but found this off-putting. It could be worded
differently.

------
aui-hn
AmazonUI (AUI) team at Amazon - Seattle or San Francisco - Full time - On-site
only - Relocation packages available

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on about 90% of requests across all device categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. Have you ever tried to figure
out why your site is 6ms slower? We have.

We use these tools (but don't expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

And to give you an idea of who you will be working with, the folks responsible
for these articles are on our team:
[http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown) [http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-coms-big-redesign-
is...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-coms-big-redesign-is-arriving-
soon/)

If you're interested, drop us an email. Heck, you can even drop us an email if
you're in Seattle or San Francisco and you just want to have coffee:

    
    
        function getEmailAddr( company ) {
            company = company.replace(/\.com$/i, "").toLowerCase();
            return String.fromCharCode(97, 117, 105, 45, 104, 110) + "@" + company + ".com";
        }

~~~
SoCool
aui-hn [at] amazon dot com

------
Refefer
Menlo Park, Ca - Full time - Frontend, Backend, Dev Ops, ML/AI

Blackbird is a stealth, ventured backed, artificial intelligence technology
company focused on solving some important challenges created by the shift from
desktop to mobile. Our stack is primarily in functional style Scala (we are
heavy functional programming users) with most of our AI stack in Python and
C++.

We're one of a few startups that do AI research above and beyond product
development. We host regular talks on multiple disciplines ranging from
systems to functional programming to deep learning.

The team was founded by former Stanford CS graduates that built self driving
cars, search at Google and Yahoo Research, co-authored the google file system
and scaled Twitter to 200 million users. Our open source code powers Snapchat,
Tumblr, Wikipedia in production today.

We're currently looking to add some great engineers to our team. Have a
passion for AI/ML and want to work with the bleedingist of edges? Want to
write highly scalable software with the architects who scaled Twitter and
Google? Want to run ops for software which is designed for fault tolerance?
Want to design next generation user interfaces? jobs at blackbird.am

------
gallamine
Distil Networks -
[http://www.distilnetworks.com](http://www.distilnetworks.com) \- DC, SF, NC
and some remote

Distil finds and blocks bots and content scrapers from attacking our client's
websites with form fraud, content theft, price scraping, and other nefarious
activity. We see a significant portion of internet traffic and filter in real-
time the humans from the bots.

We're hiring:

\- Ruby/Rails developer - RoR runs our client-facing backend and reporting
system.

\- Senior Full stack Ruby developer - Support the complex real-time reporting
and logging infrastructre that our customers and internal SE's see.

\- Senior Javascript engineer - No frameworks. You'll be working to reverse
engineer common scraping tools and finding ways to identify and block them.

\- QA Automation engineer - build automatic testing systems for everything in
the company.

\- Front End engineer - Build out the client-facing portal where all of the
customer data, charts are reports are shown.

\- Data science - We use machine learning to identify bot behavioral patters.

\- Support engineers - Find out what's broken or figure out why the customer
thinks it's broken.

\- Web developer to work with marketing

You can apply at
[http://www.distilnetworks.com/jobs/](http://www.distilnetworks.com/jobs/) or
email me directly: william dot cox at distilnetworks dot com with a resume and
a brief comment on your desire and ability and I'll see that it gets into the
pipeline.

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Frontend Visualization Developer, Backend
Developer

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google Ventures/Nvidia
backed seed-stage startup that builds a hyper-fast big data analytics
visualization platform that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and
high memory bandwidth of GPUs. We literally can run queries orders of
magnitude faster than other systems and since the results are on the GPUs, we
easily visualize the result sets or feed them into machine learning pipelines.
We’re looking for:

Frontend Developer – Someone with lots of experience with D3.js, preferably
also with Crossfilter.js and WebGL/Three.js. Needs to have good design sense
and significant data visualization background. Knowledge of WebWorkers and
WebSockets a plus.

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a major
plus.

We’re a small but growing team with deep knowledge of databases and GPU
Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($100K-$130K / 1+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
brown4
Endgame | DC | SF

Join Endgame in Building Next Generation Cyber Security Products! We are
looking for a highly technical, creative and motivated software engineer who
is excited to work in a fast-paced, innovative, and agile development
environment, while solving critical cyber security problems. Ideal candidates
have experience in rapid and early product lifecycle development.

Some Open Positions: Python Engineers, QA Automation Engineers, Front End
Engineers

Sound like fun? Checkout our current openings
[https://www.endgame.com/careers](https://www.endgame.com/careers) and get in
touch - jbrown (at) endgame.com

~~~
Decade
Beware of showing any weakness, though, because Endgame will label you a
_needs mentorship_ candidate, and gosh darn it, the company is just full up
with employees who need mentorship. Come back later. Much later. Bye.

------
wolfpac444
Rover.com - Full Time - Seattle, WA - Full Stack Engineer

Rover.com is a place where dog owners can find and book dog sitters in their
area. We help owners find quality sitters and facilitate the entire
experience, so dog owners can comfortably travel without worry about the well-
being of their furry family members. We are a rapidly growing and well-
financed startup founded and based in downtown Seattle.

We're looking for an experienced Django/Python developer who has experience
with one of the following: split testing, search algorithms and/or machine
learning.

Our style:

\- Dogs in the office. Bring yours, too!

\- Lightweight, Agile processes constantly improved with retrospectives.

\- Fully automated testing and deployment system. Just merge your branch and
it ships.

\- Integrated teams with developers and designers work side-by-side.

\- Data-driven decision making with A/B testing.

If you’re up for all of this and ready to hang out with a bunch of dogs, give
us a shout. We’re excited to hear from you!

This position is based at Rover HQ in Downtown Seattle. Competitive salary &
benefits depending on experience. Candidates must be eligible to work in the
US.

To join the team at Rover, check out
[http://jobs.rover.com](http://jobs.rover.com)

------
coffeemug
Be a full time DB Rethinker (rethinkdb.com) - Mountain View, CA.

As a core part of the development team you will be applying deep computer
science and software engineering knowledge to solving a new breed of data
management problems. You will be responsible for enhancing the existing
product with state of the art features to address scalability challenges for
our customers.

 _Core tools:_ Linux, C/C++, Emacs/vi, gdb, Python.

 _Responsibilities:_

    
    
      * Design, implement, and maintain database internals and distributed systems code.
      * Implement state of the art algorithms to solve real customer challenges.
      * Write code that is robust even under the most hostile workloads.
    

_Skills:_

    
    
      * Introduction to Algorithms by Cormen and Leiserson is your trusty friend.
      * Strong understanding of C/C++.
      * Strong knowledge of at least one additional language (Python, Java, Lisp, etc.)
      * Experience shipping high quality systems software.
      * Familiarity with distributed systems is a plus.
    

Send your resume to jobs@rethinkdb.com.

------
timanglade
Realm (YC S11) — San Francisco, Copenhagen, some REMOTE (read for details)

Realm is hiring Android Developers, iOS Developers, C++ developers, .NET
developers, JavaScript developers, Designers, QA Engineers and more. See all
positions at [http://realm.io/jobs](http://realm.io/jobs)

Realm ([http://realm.io](http://realm.io)) is building a mobile database: a
replacement for SQLIte & Core Data. In 9 months, we became the 2nd-most
deployed database in the world, running on well over 100M devices. Our
headquarters are in San Francisco, but we also have a big office in
Copenhagen, Denmark, and more employees distributed around the world. We just
announced we raised a $20M Series B last last month.

We have 2 Android positions that can be filled remotely from either Europe or
Brazil, China, Taiwan, Singapore, South Korea. Read the jobs page for details.

See positions, locations and how to apply here:
[http://realm.io/jobs](http://realm.io/jobs)

If you have any questions, I’m VP Product at Realm and always happy to chat:
tim@realm.io.

~~~
zerr
rem0te possible for C++ devs?

------
fheisler
TrackMaven | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (will help with relocation)

See our engineering blog at
[http://engineroom.trackmaven.com](http://engineroom.trackmaven.com)

TrackMaven enables marketers to identify new opportunities and track the
success of their marketing strategies against their competition. Our engineers
are responsible for a product that helps shape the marketing efforts of major
brands from the NBA to NPR. As one of the first dozen members of our
engineering team, you will have the opportunity to help define a new way to
approach marketing!

We are always finding new ways to: \- Store incoming data from dozens of APIs
while maintaining a fast customer experience \- Identify trending topics among
millions of pieces of content using Elasticsearch and NLP \- Create awesome
visualization tools around complex and highly diverse datasets \- Analyze
everything from tweets to press releases to discover new marketing strategies

Python/Django, AngularJS, D3, Elasticsearch, AWS...

To apply: [http://trackmaven.com/careers](http://trackmaven.com/careers)

------
su4nyc
Final (YC W15) - Mountain View, CA - Full Time, On-site

Final is building the next generation of credit cards and is looking for:

Full Stack Engineer / Generalist
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/fullstack/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/fullstack/))

Frontend Engineer
([https://getfinal.com/jobs/frontend/](https://getfinal.com/jobs/frontend/))

Final is a credit card that gives consumers total control over their merchant
relationships and transparency in their spending. Rather than a single card
number, Final generates multiple card numbers the consumer can restrict, and
manages them automatically.

It works everywhere you buy; online, and offline, and implements with digital
wallets like Google Wallet and ApplePay with zero updates to the payment
infrastructure. With Final, you’ll never lose access to your spending ability
from a breach, fraud, cancelled or stolen card ever again.

You can read more here:
[https://www.getfinal.com/jobs/](https://www.getfinal.com/jobs/)

------
andraz
Zemanta, EU, Slovenia, Ljubljana

Zemanta is a native ads DSP platform making sure the right content find the
right audience. Our market is mainly US. We use Go-lang and Python and modern
infrastructural solutions.

If you are interested in building: Low latency and high throughput distributed
systems applied for real time bidding on native ad inventory. Analytics and
data processing pipeline for providing insights and -monitoring of campaigns
run through our platform. Machine learning algorithms applied for optimizing
campaigns for performance. Monitoring and testing infrastructure for making
sure our services are of high quality, are up and stay performant.

Zemanta is looking for:

    
    
      - Senior Backend Engineer
      - Platform (full stack) Engineer
      - Data Scientist
    

App positions are in Ljubljana, Slovenia. It's a lovely country and with high
quality of life and a great place for engineers due to a growing start-up and
IT sector. We will help with relocation and a visa.

more at
[http://www.zemanta.com/engineering](http://www.zemanta.com/engineering)

------
natethames
ActBlue ([https://secure.actblue.com](https://secure.actblue.com))

All positions full time in Boston (actually Somerville) MA. Remote a
possibility for the right candidate with remote experience.

======

Senior Rails Developer

DevOps Engineer

UX Designer with front end implementation experience

======

ActBlue powers the fundraising of the political and social left. If you’ve
ever given online to a Democratic candidate or organization, chances are
you’ve used our software.

In many ways, we are the left's secret force multiplier. We build amazing
software so that campaigns don't need to reinvent the wheel every cycle.

Backend: Rails 4.2, PostgreSQL, Redis, Fastly

Frontend: Bootstrap, jQuery, Sass, D3, Highcharts

Ops: Chef, Rackspace cloud and AWS

ActBlue is a political non-profit that is well capitalized. This gives us the
freedom to explore new electoral technology without influence from big donors
or investors.

We are an established 10 year old organization. We have a startup / political
campaign mentality without the pressure and long hours. Sustainability is
valued.

More info at
[https://secure.actblue.com/content/jobs](https://secure.actblue.com/content/jobs)

------
dlau1
Good Eggs - San Francisco, CA, Full Stack Engineers

[http://www.goodeggs.com](http://www.goodeggs.com)

=== About us ===

Good Eggs brings local, farm-fresh groceries right to your door! We are a
technology focused company with a CTO who previously founded Carbon Five, an
exceptional agile development shop. See our Engineering Blog and Github
account:

[http://bites.goodeggs.com](http://bites.goodeggs.com)

[https://github.com/goodeggs/](https://github.com/goodeggs/)

We have a great mission
([https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy](https://www.goodeggs.com/philosophy)) -
to grow and sustain local food systems worldwide - and everyone here is deeply
committed to it. We have expanded to 4 cities - New York, New Orleans, Los
Angeles and San Francisco - and our investors include Sequoia Capital,
Harrison Metal, Baseline Ventures, Collaborative Fund and Westly Group, among
others.

There are ~20 of us on the engineering team and we’re actively growing. We’re
building next-generation web and mobile applications with JavaScript across
the stack, including Node.js, MongoDB, AngularJS, Backbone, and CoffeeScript.
The team has been built from the ground up with practices around test-driven
development, pair programming, and continuous deployment.

== About you ===

Ideal Candidates Will Have:

* 3-5+ years full-stack web application development in Ruby, Python, Java, or JavaScript

* TDD experience / experience with pairing / Continuous Deployment

* Domain expertise in: e-commerce, billing, payments, or warehouse distribution software

======

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/goodeggs/software-
engineer/cQ_hd-0USr4Om7eJe4iefn)

I’m happy to field any questions - feel free to e-mail me:
daryl(at)goodeggs.com

------
liuhenry
Tilt (YC W12) - Front End Engineer (Tilt/Open) - San Francisco

Tilt/Open builds powerful tools to drive the world’s largest pre-order and
crowdfunding projects. We’ve powered some of the most successful and well-
known launches, working with companies like Soylent, Lytro, Navdy, Eero,
Plastc, and many more.

We are a small “startup within a startup” team which grew from an experimental
side project at Tilt, and many of us have backgrounds as former founders.
We’re able to move extremely quickly, while also enjoying the benefits and
support of the larger engineering organization and Tilt technology and brand.

We’re looking for team members who pair strong technical skills with an innate
desire to work closely with customers to drive the product forward. Beyond our
own areas of expertise, we take great pride in being well-rounded, full-stack
developers (which sometimes encompasses non-technical parts of the “stack”).

Please apply at
[https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904](https://www.tilt.com/learn/jobs?gh_jid=62904).

------
curtismorales
BlueLabs | Washington, DC | Software Engineer

Who We Are

BlueLabs is a data, analytics, and technology firm formed by leadership from
the Obama for America re-election campaign's analytics team. Join our team of
analysts, data scientists, and software engineers as we leverage our
groundbreaking technology to help identify prospective voters, donors and
targets for a variety of sectors including political campaigns, nonprofits and
human services providers.

Who You Are

You are a passionate engineer, and you want to make a difference. You want to
work at an organization where the people care about what they are doing and
work hard to achieve it.

Technically, you should…

* Know your way around a SQL database

* Be proficient in a few languages - and excited to dive into new ones (expect to see at least Ruby, Python, Scala and Java around here)

* Love to learn about new technologies (Spark, Mesos, Rails, and React are all part of our tech stack)

* Geek out about data, visualization, analytics or just plain problem solving

Also hiring DevOps Engineers, Data Scientists, other positions

[http://www.bluelabs.com/opportunities](http://www.bluelabs.com/opportunities)

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (YC W15) - SF Bay Area

We're building an open source ecosystem of infrastructure tools for
collaborating on large-scale data analytics. Learn what we're about:
[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-hadoop..).

Looking for our first hire (company is just founders right now). Smart,
ambitious engineers who think there should be a better alternative to Hadoop.
Our codebase is written in Go, but Go experience isn't required.

pachyderm.io

github.com/pachyderm/pfs

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

~~~
jaz46
[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

------
danqtran
New York, NY [ON-SITE ONLY]

Squarespace – NY_Commit (Free trip to NYC if you interview with us!)

Squarespace's mission is to provide creative tools that help anyone give a
voice to their ideas. From the designers and engineers who are creating the
next generation of web and mobile experiences, to anyone putting a website
together for the first time, Squarespace provides elegant solutions that set
new standards for online publishing.

More information on NY_Commit: Software engineers based outside NYC will be
invited to experience everything NYC has to offer with a weekend trip courtesy
of Squarespace. Candidates will have the unique opportunity to explore our
vibrant headquarter city for a long weekend, complete with a stay in the Soho
Grand and visits to some of our favorite places, including comedy clubs,
museums, and amazing restaurants.

Who we're looking for:

• Front End Engineers (JavaScript, React, HTML, CSS)

• Full Stack Engineers (Java, Javascript)

• Site Reliability Engineers (Java 8, Python, CentOS, Guice, Dropwizard,
Jetty, Mongo, Jersey, Git, Gradle, RabbitMQ, Hadoop, Netty, Nagios, ZooKeeper,
Elasticsearch, Graphite/Grafana, Splunk, Ansible, VMware ESXi, F5 load
balancers)

• Data Engineers (Python, Flask, React, d3, IPython, Pandas, Celery,
Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Cassandra, Spark, Git, Stash)

• Server Engineers (Java 8, Mongo, Guice, Dropwizard, Jersey, Git, Gradle,
RabbitMQ, Hadoop, ZooKeeper, Graphite, Ansible, Docker, Mesos, Elasticsearch)

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/p8nmo2](http://grnh.se/p8nmo2)

More information: [http://www.nycommit.com](http://www.nycommit.com)

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; FULL TIME

Videology, Inc. -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java with Spring
on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux on servers) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on
AWS. The Baltimore office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well, but
Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in the
works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and consolidate
platforms into best of breed. The Reston office is located right next to the
Silver Line metro station.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
brian_peiris
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com](https://tophat.com) | Toronto (and US) |
Various positions

Top Hat is hiring for a number roles: Mobile dev (iOS, Android), DevOps (AWS,
RabbitMQ, MySQL), Full stack web developer (Python, Django, JavaScript,
Nodejs.) We are also hiring interns for the Fall (Sept-Dec) term so please
feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on experience from
$70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
valley) education startup that helps make classrooms more engaging. We've got
some really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge
number of students daily.

Our dev team is in Toronto but we've also got an office in the US. If you're
not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free to contact
us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you manage the work
permit and VISA process.

Send your resume/github account to steph at tophat dot com.

------
vikp
Dataquest (www.dataquest.io) | Boston, MA | Software engineer, data scientist

Dataquest is an early stage online education company making "codecademy for
data science". Since we launched a few months ago, we've taught tens of
thousands of students around the world everything from basic python to data
visualization to machine learning. We're expanding, and looking for a full-
stack developer and a data scientist to help people learn, apply, and prove
their data science skills.

Our tech stack is Python and Javascript (Django + Angular), with docker used
for code sandboxing and deployment/testing. A software engineer would focus on
building and improving the learning platform, whereas a data scientist would
focus on content, community, and analytics.

The salary range is 75k-90k, with significant equity (2-5%). This is a great
chance to have a huge impact on the development of an early stage startup. We
have an office in downtown Boston, and great investors.

Email vik@dataquest.io if you're interested.

~~~
niketear
The example you provide on the page: "discover what you should name your kid
if you want them to be a US senator" are you actually going to show causal
estimates? Names are very endogenous. If you are looking at the likelihood of
being a US senator conditioning on someones name, this is very different from
the causal effect of the name.

------
johncappiello
HealthVerity | Software Engineers & Architect/Devops | Philadelphia, PA | On
Site

We are working on novel data analytics solutions that make the healthcare
industry smarter and more efficient. By integrating large-scale healthcare
data with geolocation data, we are enhancing decision-making capabilities for
healthcare payers and providers and enabling better patient engagement
solutions.

Working with our product and development teams, you will own and be
responsible for architecting and implementing scalable solutions that offer
our customers new insights on their own businesses. You’ll use the best tools
for the job, whether modern and revolutionary or time tested and proven, to
deliver elegant, scalable solutions that meet business and technical needs.

You will play an integral part in building the foundation of everything to
come.

We're looking for software and devops engineers adept in tools like hadoop,
spark, redis, aws, python, java, scala, go, chef, docker

If interested, please email me directly jcappiello@healthverity.com

------
zygy
Color Genomics | Burlingame, CA | Full Stack, Backend, Bioinformatics

Color Genomics is democratizing access to high-quality genetic testing. Our
first product, a breast and ovarian cancer risk test that's 1/10 the price of
existing offerings, launched 2 weeks ago and was covered in Fast Company,
Forbes, and the New York Times[1].

We're lucky to have a team that represents the best from of the worlds of
software development and next-generation DNA sequencing, and a scientific
advisory board that includes the scientist who discovered the BRCA1 gene.

If you're an engineer who's willing to learn about biological problems, or
have experience in next-generation sequencing, feel free to contact me
directly: nish@getcolor.com

More info on our mission: [https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-
everyone](https://getcolor.com/#/blog/2015/04/cancer-touches-everyone)

[1] Press coverage:

\- [http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-
people/ex-g...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3045249/most-creative-people/ex-
googlers-new-breast-cancer-gene-test-cuts-the-cost-to-women)

\-
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-u...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/04/21/start-
up-pledges-to-cut-cost-of-breast-cancer-genetic-testing-from-4000-to-249/)

\- [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-
aff...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/21/business/more-accurate-affordable-
tests-for-detecting-breast-cancer-genes.html?_r=0)

------
joshmlewis
DirtJockey | [http://dirtjockey.com](http://dirtjockey.com) | Greenville, SC
(see details) | Full Stack & Intern Devs

DirtJockey is a CRM and inventory management tool for heavy equipment dealers
(think bulldozers, excavators, etc). We bring the messy, offline workflows of
dealers and their sales staff online into a central, easy to use platform. We
have just launched our MVP and closed our seed round of $625k from well known
angels. Our users are passionate about the problems we are solving and provide
excellent insight into our antiquated industry. We’re charging head first into
some really interesting problems, the solutions of which will completely
disrupt the industry - and we need your help!

Stack:

Backend: Ruby (Rails), PostgreSQL, Redis (Sidekiq), AWS

Frontend: AngularJS, Bootstrap, Sass

Full Stack Developer:

You are an experienced developer on every level of the web stack. You have
strong experience (3+ yrs) with Rails and {{
flavorOfTheMonthJavascriptFramework }}, but also know how to properly
normalize a database. Bonus points: experience with data mining, mobile
(Android/iOS). Preferably local but remote for the right candidate that has
experience with distributed teams. Competitive pay with benefits, equity, and
relocation if needed.

Software Intern:

You are a budding software engineer looking to step away from the abstractions
of academia and get your hands dirty. You are interested in ‘owning’ a project
for the duration of your internship. You have an understanding of how web MVC
works, prior web development experience, and a burning desire to master Rails
in a short period of time! Competitive pay with travel reimbursement.

Apply at: [http://dirtjockey.breezy.hr](http://dirtjockey.breezy.hr) or email
josh+hn [at] dirtjockey.com

------
pc256
Qriously (qriously.com) - London, UK - Full-time - Frontend Engineer

We've developed a data platform for serving questions to billions of people in
real­time for use in mobile advertising, research, and business intelligence.
We're looking for a frontend engineer to help us build beautiful interactive
components for web and mobile.

A few of nice things we offer include a competitive salary, unlimited holiday,
gym membership.

For more information … [http://qrious.ly/1PcyKoI](http://qrious.ly/1PcyKoI)

------
noelh
Second Spectrum - Los Angeles, CA, Shanghai, and Boston, MA -
[http://www.secondspectrum.com](http://www.secondspectrum.com)

Big data has come to sports, and Second Spectrum is using it to transform the
sports experience, for everyone from coaches and players to the most hardcore
or casual fan. We have trained machines to understand sports at a level of
sophistication that exceeds that of most collegiate players. Using this
machine understanding, we deliver analytics software that is helping ten NBA
teams win more games, is enabling national broadcasters to tell better
stories, and will give every fan their own personal sportscast. We have
recently signed deals with ESPN and Fox to deliver content for their
broadcasts, starting with this clip that appeared on NBA Countdown:
[http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12510250](http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12510250),
and extending to interactive products that the broadcasters will use on air.

We are looking for a variety of engineering roles, including full-stack,
UI/UX, mobile, machine learning and computer vision engineers. The
responsibilities range from sophisticated UI design that supports detailed but
intuitive analytics, to front-end interfaces that will appear on national
sports broadcasts, to scalable backend infrastructure that supports robust
video streaming, to ML and CV engineering that enables the semantic layer that
understands the game. Our software stack is based around Node, Go and Python.

In addition to the engineering roles, we’re also hiring a product manager who
will guide our engineering and design efforts in order to deliver our
technology to all our customers, ranging from NBA coaches to casual fans of
the game.

If you're interested in joining us, our jobs email is is
work@secondspectrum.com. I'm also available for any questions you might have
at noel@secondspectrum.com

------
alphataraxian
Alphataraxia | Washington DC | Developer

Alphataraxia Management is a fast-growing investment management group with
offices in both Washington DC and Los Angeles. We operate with a start-up
model, using small teams and few layers of management to rapidly identify,
understand, and capitalize on opportunities in the energy space. We deploy our
investors’ capital across a diversified set of markets where rigorous
quantitative analysis of big data can provide an edge.

We are looking for hard-working candidates with a strong programming
background to help us continue to build out our back-end data collection and
storage systems. As performance merits, the role would expand into taking
ownership of parts of the firm's system infrastructure, and performing data
analytics.

Our greatest advantage is that we offer dramatically higher rates-of-learning
than are found in more traditional roles. We expect candidates to be given a
high level of responsibility and freedom. Applicants with a strong programming
background will thrive in our information-rich environment.

Duties and Responsibilities: \- Automate the import of data from a variety of
different data vendors and a variety of different data formats into our
proprietary tools and databases \- Work independently in the development,
testing, implementation and maintenance of complex systems with fast
turnaround. \- Provide support and reactive development for the investment
teams; often by creating in-house data visualization tools

Minimum Qualifications: \- Strong understanding and experience with a back-end
programming language \- Familiarity using MySQL, Oracle or similar relational
database \- Ability to develop on Linux and/or Windows \- Willingness to
follow our code precedents, conventions, and documentation standards \- At
least a BS in Computer Science, Computer Engineering or an equivalent degree
\- Willingness to work in collaborative environment

Ping us at careers@alphataraxia.com

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Greenwood Village, CO | C#/SQL/ASP.Net

FinFolio is a boutique technology company that makes software for professional
financial advisers. We are seeking long-term employees who will grow with the
company over a period of years. I am the founder and am a serial entreprenur
in this space with a background in software development.

We have fun; I serve margaritas every Friday and we occasionally kick off
early to catch movie premieres. We're centrally located in the Denver Tech
Center, with free parking, health care, 30" monitors, great chairs, free
soda/snacks, Foosball, video games, casual dress and other amenities.

Mainly Microsoft stack, we are hiring two positions:

\- C#/SQL Developer

\- Full Stack C#/SQL/ASP.Net Developer (mostly coding with a bit of Dev Ops)

[http://finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Careers.aspx](http://finfolio.com/aboutus/Pages/Careers.aspx)

~~~
iolothebard
Any remote work possible?

I'd like to move to CO but my wife is in grad school still. Maybe divorce is
imminent! ;-)

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qc99Vfw9&s=Hackernews&nl=1&page=Jobs)

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) – Genomic search and data platform. Senior software
engineer. San Francisco, CA
([https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)).

We’re a software and biology start-up building a platform for microbial
genomics. Our first application area is infectious disease diagnostics --
where we’re already working with doctors, epidemiologists, and others at the
world’s leading public health and research organizations. We were also awarded
a $200,000 prize by the CDC for our work on "strain-typing" pathogenic
bacteria.

YOU’RE A GOOD FIT IF:

* You’re an experienced engineer that loves hard problems

* You want to work on a technology product making an important real-world impact

* You’re excited about joining a small team and directly impacting the shape of its technology choices, product, and business

* You communicate well and work effectively with others

* Pluses (but not requirements): biology/compbio background; experience with Docker in production; prior experience with Flask, React, D3

WHY ONE CODEX?

* Important problem: We’re not only working to build better in silico diagnostics, but setting the groundwork for entirely entirely new clinical, scientific, and public health applications.

* Hard, intellectually interesting challenges: Amongst other things, we are 1) applying and developing cutting-edge bioinformatics algorithms; 2) developing and deploying new data structures (really!); 3) finding better ways to manage messy genomic data; and 4) and running Docker in production.

* Upside: We offer a competitive salary, meaningful above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-positioned startup.

APPLY Please send us a note about your interest and background at
careers@onecodex.com (including a resume or portfolio link). You can also
email me directly at nick@onecodex.com.

------
ryanrende
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We give customers metrics like ad
viewability, attention and user engagement. We were one of the first companies
to begin measuring viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in
the online ad industry.

2) Search

We scrape the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
alexthornton
Locus Energy: [http://locusenergy.com/](http://locusenergy.com/)

San Francisco, CA. Remotes, interns and those needing visas are encouraged to
apply.

About us: We’re dedicated to the proliferation of sustainable energy
solutions. To that end, we build software to monitor, analyze and manage the
performance of tens of thousands of solar power systems. We’re a mature
startup with a close-knit team that is greater than the sum of its parts. Our
organization provides some structure while still leaving plenty of
opportunities to make your mark. We’re not perfect but constantly improving.
We value folks who offer a new perspective and play nicely with others.

About you: You’re passionate about sustainable energy and want to play a part
of pushing our society in that direction. Nothing would excite you more than
wedding your engineering prowess with your dreams of clean, green energy. You
write a failing test before fixing a bug. You are thoughtful, curious and ask
questions when you don’t understand. You take ownership of your
responsibilities and see them through to the entire development lifecycle from
design to maintenance.

Perks:

\- Conveniently located in downtown SF, a few minutes' walk from Montgomery St
station

\- Relaxed work atmosphere. Flexible working hours and work from home
policies.

\- Health insurance, 401k, and all the other benefits of a real company

\- Fruit, snacks. Bagels and lunch each provided 1x a week.

\- A spacious new office complete with a living room couch, big screen TV, PS3
and darts.

We are looking for both frontend and backend engineers that are familiar with
any combination of Java, Scala, Python, JavaScript (especially Ember, Angular
or Backbone), and MySQL. For more details, head here:
[http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/](http://locusenergy.com/company/careers/).

~~~
khronnuz
The web page actually has less info than you posted. Should I post to contact
email?

------
michaelrstubbs
FiscalNote, Inc. - DC, NYC, & Remote - Full time - Authorized to work in US
only

Open Positions: Senior Software Engineer, Architect, Front-End Engineer, SDET,
Data Scientist, QA Engineers, and Product Managers.

With $17 million in funding over the last 6 months, we are looking to further
build out our engineering and data science teams!

At FiscalNote, we're building predictive analytics platforms for open data
that impact every corner of industry and society. We're penetrating sectors
untouched by advanced machine learning and NLP methods. CNN called us one of
the Top 10 Startups in America in 2014. The legacy competition is not pleased.

We love engineering across a cutting-edge stack, we love our customers, and
most importantly, we love our team. Job descriptions and requirements can be
found at fiscalnote.com/careers.

Want to be FN Awesome? Email jobs@fiscalnote.com.

------
davvid
Walt Disney Animation Studios ~ Burbank, CA

If you're reading this then you're looking at a super-rare opportunity. We're
looking to hire a CTO!

We also have opportunities for Linux-savvy software engineers. Disney
Animation is a great studio working on cutting-edge animation tech.

We are a primarily a Linux, C++, and Python shop.

Shoot me an email (my username @gmail.com) if you're interested, and please
apply online:

[http://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-
positions](http://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-positions)

Here's a sampling of some of our publications in case you're interested in
some of the areas we've been exploring lately:

[http://www.disneyanimation.com/technology/publications](http://www.disneyanimation.com/technology/publications)

------
laurizzle
Rackspace - San Francisco, CA (will relocate and remote possible)

TLDR; email me if you want a great job writing software to change the world:
laureen.edmiston@rackspace.com

We are changing the future of cloud computing at Rackspace and collaborating
with OpenStack, Docker, CoreOS and anyone else that wants to joint the OSS
cloud party. Just check out our latest offering, OnMetal [1], which is a
combination of open source software (OpenStack) [2] and open source hardware
(OpenCompute) [3].

If you are passionate about OSS/cloud/distributed systems, we would love to
have you be part of our team in SF. We have positions available in a startup
environment with recent acquisitions Mailgun and Exceptional.io, as well as
big, hairy distributed computing problems to solve at Rackspace. So there is
something for everyone.

We are located in the SoMa neighborhood in San Francisco on 2nd St. and
Folsom.

Below are the offerings currently available:

* All: Get stuff done, people that are motivated to make an impact.

* All: Excited to build new products, passion for new technology, new programming models.

* Backend Engineer: Distributed systems experience, passion for large scale systems.

* Frontend Engineer: Architecting interesting fully client side apps, dashboards, live updates, etc...

* Senior Interaction Designer: Skilled practitioners who design and deliver solutions that amaze our customers with every detail.

I run recruitment in the SF office, so email me directly if you are
interested: laureen.edmiston@rackspace.com

[1]
[http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)
[2] [https://www.openstack.org](https://www.openstack.org) [3]
[http://www.opencompute.org](http://www.opencompute.org)

~~~
Blackthorn
I'm glad to see Rackspace finally having a public contact for positions. Back
when I was actively seeking work I thought the problems being solved at
Rackspace were were interesting, but I had to apply through that garbage HR
system where you get ignored for months on end (ICIMS).

Not really sure why I'm posting this exactly aside from saying, to other
companies, just like this instance: please actually have someone you can talk
to! If your entire public interface is the ICIMS resume farm I won't even
bother with you anymore and _I 'm not alone in this_.

------
latitude
Pipemetrics - Lausanne, Switzerland

We are a small Swiss company specializing in design and development of desktop
software with a particular focus on polish and quality. Our first product is
Bvckup 2 and we are now looking for people to help us grow our product line.

Basically, if you like your C/C++ code light and optimized, all i's dotted and
t's crossed, we should talk. There are people out there who recognize and
appreciate the software quality as a feature in its own rights. These are our
users, this is whom we are after. Come and join us -

1\. Senior developer - C/C++/Windows

2\. Junior developer - summer internship

3\. Marketing & communication expert

    
    
      Must be legally authorized to work in Switzerland.
    

Details - [http://pipemetrics.com/hiring](http://pipemetrics.com/hiring)

~~~
zerr
Swiss requirement is because of "made in Switzerland" label? ;)

------
sniW
Wealthsimple - [https://www.wealthsimple.com](https://www.wealthsimple.com) \-
Toronto

We're on a mission to make investing smarter and simpler for everyone. We
develop algorithms to track, manage, and rebalance client portfolios.

We're currently hiring Full-Stack Web Developers, iOS Developers, and Android
Developers.

We push code (after review!) to production several times a day and are working
on some cool technical challenges like building a scalable trade execution
platform, automating portfolio rebalancing, and automated tax-loss harvesting.
We use modern technologies like: Ruby on Rails, Backbone.js, SASS, PostgreSQL
running on Heroku.

Apply here:
[https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs](https://www.wealthsimple.com/jobs)

------
predictivelyA
IBM Canada - Anywhere

Open position on my team within the IBM Canada Analytics brand. I am looking
for a customer focused professional who has a background in statistics and/or
data science with knowledge using SPSS, R or SAS.

We offer: Competitive salary; Work life balance; Home office; Great hardware

Desired skills: 2 years experience in Enterprise Software Pre-Sales or 2 years
experience with Predictive Analytics/Statistics/Data Mining Solutions; Jedi
skills in SPSS, R, or SAS; At least 1 years experience in IT Expertise-
database, data management, security, IT architecture; Readiness to travel up
to 50% annually (probably closer to 25-50%); Fluent in English (bonus if also
fluent in French).

[https://ibm.biz/BdXrpA](https://ibm.biz/BdXrpA)

------
gerad
Developer | $125-175k | San Francisco | gerad@sagansystems.com

I figured I'd put in a word for the startup I just joined.

\- We've got a pretty cool tech stack (mostly React/Node/Go/Docker), and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices)

\- We're super early (<15 people), but well-funded and growing.

\- Our founding team is B2B serial entrepreneurs who have done it before, so
there's a healthy culture.

It's a good place to wear a lot of hats, learn a ton, and grow with the
company. I'm enjoying it. Let me know if you'd like to hear more, or check out
[http://sagansystems.com/#hiring](http://sagansystems.com/#hiring)

We're also looking for devops, a designer, a product manager, and an office
manager (yeah, growing fast)!

on site only, interns ok

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) – SAN FRANCISCO OR REMOTE

Zoomer is building a new take on food delivery - a platform to handle an
extraordinarily high volume of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that
already deliver (i.e. pizza, wings, sandwiches, etc.). We’re bringing much
needed change to local high-volume delivery restaurants that are still doing
delivery the way they’ve always done it. Our restaurants and their customers
love the service, and our order volume is surging. You’ll make a real impact
working to build and scale Zoomer as we continue to grow to new restaurants
and territories.

We have amazing investors behind us, including Y Combinator (S14), First Round
Capital, SV Angel, CrunchFund, Eric Ries, Gabriel Weinberg, the founder of
DuckDuckGo and others. This is your opportunity to get in on the ground-floor
- we’re making key hires to build our core team. You’ll have a ton of impact –
lots of freedom to evolve our platform, stack, and apps. We follow strong dev
practices, put an emphasis on testing, and deploy rapidly.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers in near-real-time.
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants and drivers - on both iOS and Android
      - range of complex real-time frontend interfaces
     

Our stack: We have an AI backend service that handles order routing, multiple
mobile applications – for our drivers and restaurants, and several Ruby on
Rails applications for customer-facing/internal services. We’re using
Angular.js and CoffeeScript on the frontend. Our data team uses Python.

The roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails and Frontend engineers
      - DevOps engineer
      - Artificial Intelligence engineer
      - Data engineer
      - Data scientist
     

If this sounds interesting and you'd like to learn more, please apply here:
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/#jobs)

------
buro9
CloudFlare - [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-
team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team) \- San Francisco (SF, SFO) and
London (LDN, UK) VISA and Singapore.

Security and performance for the web, we are hiring for multiple roles in the
SF and London offices, and a couple of roles for our new office in Singapore.

See the link above, but as an overview we are looking for:

\+ Systems Engineers (Go or C or Lua)

\+ Web Performance Engineers (JavaScript)

\+ Infrastructure Security Engineers (security reviews, pen testing)

The SF office also would like to hear from a PHP engineer who is accustomed to
performance tuning all components of large web app (including PostgreSQL
performance, memcached performance, tracing and optimising PHP).

Please use the URL above to apply, every application is read.

------
mjaggers
Charlottesville, VA -- Quantitative Investment Management is looking for a
strong .NET programmer in Charlottesville, Virginia. If you're a strong .NET
developer interested in making business applications (not quants and models)
this is a great opportunity. Here's how we do our work Technologies we use C#,
VB.Net, F# Visual Studio & ReSharper WinForms MS SQL Server 2008 NHibernate,
Entity Framework Python Matlab, R Subversion (SVN) KDB+ (a tick database) SOAP
(a little bit) Technologies we don’t use Java, JavaScript, PHP Eclipse
ASP.Net, MVC, CSS, HTML MySQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle Node.js, Angular.js, Drupal
Ruby, XML Git, Visual SourceSafe (VSS)

Contact marijean@jaggerscommunications.com for more information.

------
dluan
Experiment (YC W13) - San Francisco, FT

We're a platform for discovering, funding, and sharing science.

=======

Designer -
[http://experiment.com/jobs/designer](http://experiment.com/jobs/designer)

Engineer -
[http://experiment.com/jobs/engineer](http://experiment.com/jobs/engineer)

Scientist Whisperer (community team) -
[http://experiment.com/jobs/scientist_whisperer](http://experiment.com/jobs/scientist_whisperer)

[http://experiment.com/jobs](http://experiment.com/jobs) or
denny@experiment.com directly with questions!

------
trhaynes
Duo Security (duosecurity.com, @duosec) is hiring in Ann Arbor, San Mateo, and
London. We recently raised $30M to build (and market and sell) the next
generation of access security. Come work with smart (and fun!) people at a
fast-growing company.

Engineering

\- Product Designer - Ann Arbor, MI

\- SaaS Scaling Engineer - Ann Arbor, MI or San Mateo, CA

\- Senior Windows Software Engineer - Ann Arbor, MI

\- Sr. Front End Software Engineer - Ann Arbor, MI

\- Sr. Software Engineer (Integrations) - Ann Arbor, MI

Product

\- Senior/Principal Product Marketing Manager - Ann Arbor, MI or San Mateo, CA

Duo Labs

\- Director Labs R&D - Anywhere

\- R&D Software Engineer - Anywhere

\- Security Researcher - Anywhere

\- Senior Security Researcher - Anywhere

Plus many more positions in sales and customer success.

Job board (scroll down): [http://grnh.se/bqvst2](http://grnh.se/bqvst2)

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal (San Francisco, CA) and MapMyFitness (Austin, TX) are hiring for
a number of engineering roles (backend, frontend, mobile, data).

Check out our opportunities here and help millions of people live happier,
healthier lives:

[http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs](http://www.myfitnesspal.com/jobs)

Feel free to email me directly: rtassano at myfitnesspal dot com.

------
gosainnn
Maluuba - [http://www.maluuba.com/](http://www.maluuba.com/) \- Waterloo,
Ontario, Canada - Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer and Android
Engineer

Looking for Full time/ Intern/ Willing to relocate to Watelroo.

At Maluuba, we're developing revolutionary search technology at the forefront
of the Natural Language Processing (NLP) movement. No more keyword search for
blue links; speak naturally and get exact results. We solve new problems every
day in a fun, fast-paced environment. The atmosphere is friendly, energetic
and light hearted while remaining productive.

\- SDE (Java/ Mongo Db)

\- Android

\- Infrastructure (AWS)

You can apply by email to: vikas.gosain@maluuba.com

------
oscarmike
Oscar Health, NYC:
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/)

Founded in 2013, Oscar is disrupting the healthcare industry by putting people
first, not business and cost. And we’re using a consumer-focused, tech-driven
approach to do so. This gives us a unique positions and creates one of the
biggest opportunities in decades.

We've secured $300mil in funding, and we are rapidly expanding our business.
We're looking for full-stack developers, data engineers, analysts --- really,
any strong technical talent that's interested in revolutionizing healthcare.

Interested? email me: lee@hioscar.com

------
JGreenberger
San Francisco | Full-Stack Engineer | Bright

Bright is a distributed solar utility for the developing world. We're funded
by YC, First Round Capital, and the founders of PayPal, Sunrun, Stripe, and
Twitch, and we're looking for our first engineer (full-stack) to build a
platform that will enable millions in the developing world to get access to
cleaner and cheaper electricity. As one of our earliest and most important
hires you'll work directly with our CEO and play a critical role in building
the company's DNA.

Apply: Along with your resume, please include links to any projects you've
built to jonah@thinkbright.mx.

Check out www.thinkbright.co/jobs

------
jchendy
Two Sigma | NYC, New York

We have a huge variety of positions open in modeling and engineering to help
revolutionize investment management.
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html)

In particular, I'm helping several teams recruit front-end engineers to work
on a variety of internal and public-facing applications including Beaker
Notebook - [http://beakernotebook.com/](http://beakernotebook.com/)

Front-end engineers can reach me at ux@twosigma.com. For other roles, you can
apply directly through the careers page linked above.

------
johnnybowman
Edenworks | Brooklyn, NY | VP of Software Engineering

We build aquaponic greenhouses on city center rooftops, selling seafood and
produce directly to consumers. Why? Because it's super flippin tasty, we can
use 90% less water and energy, and ordering, harvesting, and delivering all in
the same day is a gosh darn great service. We are a team of biologists,
architects, mechanical/electrical engineers, and developers looking for a VP
of Software Engineering to help us automate farming.

More here: [http://edenworks.org/vp-of-software-
engineering](http://edenworks.org/vp-of-software-engineering)

------
justinludwig
CODE Technology
([http://www.codetechnology.com/](http://www.codetechnology.com/)) | Seattle,
WA | Full-Stack Software Engineer

We're a 3-person startup looking for developer #2. Our business is collecting
patient-reported outcomes over the Web. Our platform is built on
Groovy/Grails, so we're looking for a developer with experience in:

    
    
      * Groovy (or some other JVM language, Java, Scala, etc)
      * SQL
      * HTML/JS/CSS
    

Email me at justin@codetechnology.com if you're interested in making a big
impact at a small but rapidly growing company.

------
FLGMwt
Various Engineer positions | www.rallyhealth.com | on-site only in SF, DC,
Chicago

    
    
      -Full stack (scala/play + angular)		-Full stack (C#/.NET MVC + angular)
      -Front end engineer (angular + SASS)		-DevOps engineer (AWS, Chef, MongoDB)
      -.NET release engineer (Jenkins, Nuget)	-QA Engineer (python/robot)
      -Mobile architect				-Mobile engineer
      -Site reliability engineer			-Director, IT Security
      -InfoSec engineer				-Data analyst
    

We're looking for lots of great people to join our team that's aiming to make
all aspects of healthcare better for consumers. Our Wellness product
([https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-product/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/our-
product/)) is the best wellness program on the market, Marketplace makes
enrolling in insurance as easy (or easier) than TurboTax, and Connect helps
find the doctor you need in your area (and in your plan).

We'll be growing a lot more visible in 2015 and into 2016, starting with a
partnership with comedian Kevin Hart[1] which we're all pretty excited about.

Our Chicago office is on a .NET MVC stack and SF and DC are on Scala/Play with
mobile teams as well. I can answer more detailed stack/tech questions if
anyone is curious.

The benefits are great, including $0 deductible for employee health insurance
(and dependent coverage isn't much more), catered lunch every day w/ snacks
and drinks everywhere, and unlimited vacation (that we're heavily enouraged to
use).

If you have any questions, you can email me (ryan.stelly@rallyhealth.com) but
otherwise, all postings are available at [https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-
us/](https://www.rallyhealth.com/about-us/) Cheers!

(what other kinds of details do you all look for? I'll be sure to include them
next time!)

[1] [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-
kev...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/rally-health-and-kevin-hart-
team-up-to-raise-awareness-of-healthy-habits-through-laughter-300070912.html)

~~~
monksy
Shame that you guys aren't doing the Java tech in the Chicago office. I keep
getting bugged by the recruiter, and I used to work in a similar company 2
streets up. (But I'm not a .NET dev/haven't been for a while)

------
wkirby
Seattle, WA - REMOTE: Apsis Labs is looking to add another engineer. We are a
small independent development firm located in Seattle, WA, but work as a
distributed team. We have a stable client base, offer retirement and health
benefits, competitive salary, and a 20-hour work week. Read more about our job
philosophy here: [http://apsis.io/apsis/blog/2015/04/23/work-
sustainably/](http://apsis.io/apsis/blog/2015/04/23/work-sustainably/).

Questions, contact: jobs at apsis.io

~~~
Hakeashar
Huh, that sounds intriguing.

What 'kind' of engineer are you looking for? Any specific platforms, languages
or fields of interest? I went through the site and the portfolio consists of
multiple (and very different) projects, so I'm just wondering how it works. :)

~~~
ncallaway
We're a pretty small software consulting agency, so we're looking for
engineers that are capable of learning new technologies and adopting to best-
practices in those technologies.

Ideally, we're looking for people that:

* bring expertise in at least one framework that we're likely to use[1], and

* love to start projects in a software stack that they haven't used before.

[1] Rails, django, iOS, Android, Xamarin, WPF, visual design skills

~~~
Hakeashar
Makes sense.

I mean, I mostly work with C# and F# on the back-end, but I created my fair
share of WPF apps which I vastly prefer to web front ends. I also tinker with
Scala in my free time, but I don't really know much about the JVM ecosystem.

I also readily admit I know next to nothing (neither have a feeling for) the
UI/UX design, which is why I usually relied on libraries like MahApps; lately
I had my eye on Material Design for WPF.

Considering my contract is up soon(ish), what you're offering looks tempting.
:)

All things considered, I still feel compelled to ask: do you have a salary
range or is it discussed individually? Or both, to a degree?

~~~
ncallaway
> All things considered, I still feel compelled to ask: do you have a salary
> range or is it discussed individually? Or both, to a degree?

Both, to a degree. Specific salary offers are going to vary a great-deal with
candidate experience. Our salary floor is $65,000 / year, and it ranges up
from there. We also offer retirement and health-insurance reimbursement.

As a final bonus, you get to sign our confidentiality agreement which says
that you'll keep our clients' confidential information secret!

------
ivankirigin
YesGraph - [https://www.yesgraph.com/](https://www.yesgraph.com/) Redwood
City, CA

YesGraph is hiring for machine learning software engineers.

YesGraph helps your app grow. We do social graph analysis to find your close
friends. We then suggest which contacts a user should invite. Advanced growth
teams at Facebook and LinkedIn have done this, and we want to bring it to
every app.

We have funding from some of the best investors, like A16Z, Accel, Y
Combinator, Founder Collective, and 500 Startups.

I used to run growth at Dropbox. Email me ivan@yesgraph.com

------
jaegerpicker
Vet's First Choice | Portland, Maine | OnSite | Full Time | Sr. Software
Developer - Java/JavaScript

We are a VC backed startup entering our growth phase, our main mission is to
provide online pharmacy services for Vet's in a way that helps them instead of
costing them money and time.

We are looking for a Sr. Developer. The stack you will be working in is Java
Spring-MVC for the rest api, mysql for the Database, and a single page app in
Javascript (Ext.js currently, planned to change over). Mobile development,
implementing message queuing, and rebuilding the Javascript stack in a better
framework are all big technical projects coming up soon and there are ton more
in the pipeline. You will definitely have the chance to explore and learn new
things here. That said we really need someone that is comfortable dropping
into a web stack and getting a lot done. We work out of a beautiful office in
the Old Port in Portland, Maine with ocean views. It's an amazing city with
great food, culture, and outdoor opportunities right outside your door. It's a
great team and you will have a huge chance to make a positive impact on the
company as a whole. Your opinion will be expected to weigh heavily into the
technical decisions we make as an engineering team. My name is Shawn and I'm
the lead developer, shoot any questions over to me at scampbell at
vetsfirstchoice dot com and I'll get back to you as soon as I can. Thanks!

------
notmyname
SwiftStack | swiftstack.com | San Francisco, CA

We build tools to help our customers build object storage based on OpenStack
Swift. Our customers have big storage needs and need to store their data
easily, safely, and cheaply in their own data centers. We're active
contributors to OpenStack Swift, and everything we put into Swift we push
upstream.

One reason I love working at SwiftStack is because it lets me see a big range
of storage use cases. We've got customers using SwiftStack to store everything
from backups to game assets to genomics data for cancer research.

Check out one of the things we've recently been working on: adding Erasure
Codes to OpenStack Swift: [https://swiftstack.com/blog/2015/04/24/behind-the-
scenes-“un...](https://swiftstack.com/blog/2015/04/24/behind-the-
scenes-“under-the-hood”-with-erasure-codes/)

Reach out to us if you have any of the following:

    
    
      * Experience writing high-performance server software (Python/C/C++/Go)
      * A deep and abiding interest in distributed (storage) systems 
      * Vision that simplifies complex user workflows  (front end/UI/UX)
    

Apply at
[http://swiftstack.workable.com/jobs/27475](http://swiftstack.workable.com/jobs/27475),
or email jobs@swiftstack.com if you have questions.

------
devnoid
Interactive Web Developer | Discovery Channel - Silver Spring, MD or REMOTE
(US-ONLY)

We are looking for an Interactive Developer to join our in-house agency team
at Discovery. We are a fun, start-up minded, and immensely talented team. We
have won numerous awards for our digital work, including an Emmy and a Webby
just last year.

Our team develops digital products and strategies for shows on Discovery
Channel, Animal Planet, TLC, Science Channel, and the numerous US Networks and
international properties.

We just recently launched
[http://www.deadliestcatch360.com](http://www.deadliestcatch360.com) which
takes you on-board the Northwestern and Cornelia Marie from the tv show,
Deadliest Catch.

Apply Here: [https://careers-
discovery.icims.com/jobs/12066/interactive-w...](https://careers-
discovery.icims.com/jobs/12066/interactive-web-developer/job)

What We Do In a nutshell, we do pretty much everything. Full service creative
and production in-house. From simple key art to massive multi-platform 360
integrated campaigns, The Agency is capable of handling every aspect of
production, from concept to completion… including formal account management.
All seamlessly come together to tell any type of story on any platform.

About Us: [http://agency.discovery.com/](http://agency.discovery.com/)

------
mcaramello
Treasure Data | Mountain View, CA & Tokyo, Japan | Full-time

We are a Big Data cloud company (16 trillion rows of customer data so far)
that provides data warehousing powered by Facebook's Presto query engine.
Users query their data through our API (built with RoR) or web app, which we
are currently rebuilding with Flux+React. If you want to build a beautiful
user experience with the latest and greatest in frontend tech, talk to us!

This is a list of Engineering positions we currently have open:

    
    
      * Fullstack Team Lead (RoR, AngularJS, ReactJS + Flux)  Mountain View
      * Senior Fullstack Dev (RoR, AngularJS, ReactJS + Flux) Mountain View
      * Integrations Engineer (Java, Ruby)                    Mountain View, Tokyo
      * MPP Software Engineer (Java, Scala)                   Mountain View, Tokyo
      * Distributed Systems Engineer (Java, Ruby)             Mountain View, Tokyo
    

We also have these other technical positions open:

    
    
      * Data Scientist                                        Mountain View
      * Director of Sales Engineering                         Mountain View
      * Technical Support Engineer                            Tokyo
    

A description and full summary of the open positions is available at
[https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-data?by=team](https://jobs.lever.co/treasure-
data?by=team)

We are currently hiring only for on-site and full-time and we're open to
people needing Visas.

------
arjun810
Gradescope - [https://gradescope.com](https://gradescope.com) Berkeley, CA |
on-site only

Learning has been assessed in the same way for decades: instructors give out
paper-based assignments, tediously grade them by hand, and return them to
students. With this process, instructors gain little insight into their
students’ knowledge. Simply measuring the frequency of a specific mistake
requires painstaking tallying. Answering the question “What concepts are my
students struggling with?” is practically impossible.

Gradescope lets instructors give out the same paper-based assignments, but
then grade them online, while keeping track of the exact mistakes made by
every student on every question. This enables unprecedented data analytics:
for example, we can reveal which concepts a student needs help with, or which
questions are too difficult. To top it off, instructors get grading done in
half the time.

Our product has been used to grade over 3 million pages of work belonging to
over 30,000 students. We’ve raised a seed round, and are making our first
full-time hires to join the founding team of two PhDs and professor from
Berkeley CS. Over the next few months, we’re looking to expand our user base
tenfold, and roll out advanced features including autograding, analytics, and
more. We offer market-rate salary with generous equity.

We’re currently hiring for two positions: Full-stack Engineer UI/UX Designer

If you’re interested, email jobs@gradescope.com

------
sguber
Blend Labs - [https://blendlabs.com](https://blendlabs.com) \- San Francisco,
CA - Hiring: Software Engineers, Implementation Engineers, Data Engineer,
UI/UX Designer, Visual Designer

Blend Labs is fixing the buying experience for one of the most important
purchases people make - their home. Home lending is a $10 trillion vertical
that hasn’t kept pace with technology, so we’re bringing banks and their
customers the consumer-grade tools they deserve.

At Blend, top engineers and designers from Palantir, Google, Stanford, and
Caltech have joined forces with industry experts to disrupt the archaic
systems in use today. We're founded by former Palantir engineers and backed by
Peter Thiel, Andreessen Horowitz, and other prominent investors.

We're a team of 38 and growing quickly. We care about helping people be
productive, set a high bar for success, and focus on building a product with
far-reaching impact. Of course, we also like to balance intense sprints with
ping pong and scotch. We love sharing meals, brewing our own coffee, and
working in our light and airy industrial office — along with dogs,
motorcycles, and our eclectic mid-Market neighbors.

For more information, visit
[https://blendlabs.com/jobs/](https://blendlabs.com/jobs/) Feel free to reach
out with any questions - sarah@blendlabs.com

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, MI and Columbus, OH (on-site, full time)

We're always looking for developers, but we're especially looking for a senior
designer to join our team right now.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US.
    
      - We aren't limited to any specific set of technologies, which is a great
        opportunity to learn. In the past two years, I've worked with Python, iOS,
        Angular.js, CoffeeScript, QT, Node, Ruby, Rails, and more.
    
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
        We pair when it makes sense.
    
      - We practice a sustainable pace. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design. For example. last year I worked an average of 40.408 hours per
        week.
    
      - We run a makerspace in our building (www.grmakers.com), which gives us
        access to lots of cool stuff like a laser cutter and 3D printers.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love making software, and you have experience with a variety of technologies.
    
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more.
    
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
    

I'm a software developer on this awesome team. If you're interested, check out
our website:
[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/hiring/)

------
lmay
About us www.honest.com

Locations: Los Angeles, San Francisco, Austin

The Honest Company passionately believes in creating not only effective, but
also unquestionably safe, eco-friendly, beautiful, convenient, and affordable
products for babies and homes. While e-commerce direct-to-customer shipping
has been our largest success, our retail partnerships are rapidly growing with
our products now in Target, Costco, WholeFoods, and Nordstrom.

====================== Our stack:

\-- Ruby on Rails backend for our E-Commerce Site (Python and/or Node.js
experience perfectly fine) \-- Angular.js and themed Bootstrap on the front-
end \-- Our warehouse currently runs off an in-house created Ruby server \--
TDD with rspec, capybara, and jasmine tests keeping things stable \-- RabbitMQ
is our main queueing system \-- Datastores - MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached
\-- iOS app in the app store - Honest Baby ==================== Positions
Available:

\--Full-Stack Engineers (Jr., Mid. Sr.)
[http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/xP2fAG/FullSt...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/xP2fAG/FullStack-
Rails-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

\--Back-End Engineers (Jr., Mid, Sr.)
[http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior...](http://thehonestcompany.theresumator.com/apply/2S988b/Senior-
BackEnd-Ruby-Engineer.html?source=Hacker+News)

~~~
anonymousjunior
Your link for backend is for a Senior position, and in regards to your
requirements for the Full-Stack position: I hope no one is still "Junior"
after 3 years of professional experience...

~~~
ugh123
Thats pathetic that 3 years makes you senior wherever you're working at. You
(or your hiring manager) need to up your standards.

Although "senior-ness" shouldn't really be counted in years but in skill, no
industry should be calling anyone senior without at least 8-10 years exp.

------
mookerji

      Swift Navigation is looking for an embedded electrical engineer
      and an esimation algorithms engineer to work with us on
      open-source (https://github.com/swift-nav/), high-precision GPS
      receivers (H1B welcome). Questions? Email Buro (mookerji@swiftnav.com).
    
      * Technical details:
    
      0. Embedded development (electronics design and schematic
      capture, embedded software, FPGA-based DSP):
      http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs/1_ee.html
    
      1. Algorithm design and mathematical software
      development (statistics, estimation/controls) through
      prototyping, performance analysis, and implementation on
      production hardware and web services.
      http://www.swiftnav.com/jobs/3_est.html
    
      * Organizational details
    
      0. 13-ish people in the Dogpatch neighborhood of San Francisco,
      spread across analog/RF/digital hardware design, statistics/
      estimation/controls, (purely) functional programming, and web
      infrastructure.
    
      1. Interdisciplinary work, with an environment emphasizing
      effective communication, collaboration, and inclusion.
    
      2. Flexible working policy, relevant for those with families and
      children.
    
      3. Some non-traditional benefits: thoughtful management, a
      backyard with a banana tree, and a gas stove and well-seasoned
      cast-iron.

------
mkrn
MethodExists - REMOTE - Based in Calgary, Canada

We are building out our engineering team from our startup roots. We need
developers with initiative, self-starting attitude, and willingness to work in
a high performing team solving challenging problems in the enterprise space.

We collect complex data sets from the field, build meaningful visualizations,
and are growing in the areas of machine learning and data science. We have
built a modern organization around a disruptive platform in what is an old-
school space. We are happy to shake things up.

We have real long-term clients that are some of the largest companies in the
world executing the most difficult projects, and they share this vision of
what we are building.

If we chat and there is a fit apparent, we would put you on a paid trial
project. Real-world performance are all that matter to us. You need to be able
to self-start, iterate on your ideas, clean up your garbage, stay out of the
weeds, and deliver business value. Concepts you should be comfortable with are
test-driven development, functional programming, asynchronous and isomorphic
javascript.

We are a full-javascript stack and use technologies like node.js, socket.io,
React, mongoDB, d3.js.

Things that are important to us are: security, configurability, scalability,
performance, reactivity, visualization and of course user experience.

We also have a position for an excellent client-facing support person.

Apply at ffab00 _ gmail com

------
agox
Backstop Solutions Group, Chicago IL

Backstop Solutions is looking for a Ruby on Rails whiz. If you have any
questions, email Chris Agocs: cagocs@backstopsolutions.com

Info copied from [https://www.backstopsolutions.com/careers-software-
developer...](https://www.backstopsolutions.com/careers-software-developers)

Join a growing team of passionate, self-motivated, talented, and creative
people with big ideas about the future of software for the investment
industry. Backstop is a Chicago based company that makes web-based software
applications for hedge funds and the people who invest in them. Over the last
few years, we have grown considerably, won several awards, and built a lot of
great software. Backstoppers take our customers and our service very
seriously, but pride ourselves on not taking ourselves too seriously in the
process.

We're looking for excellent, experienced software developers. Our technology
stacks are heavy on the server side, Java and Rails-oriented, but that doesn't
stop us from using the right language or tool to solve a particular problem.
We love using Ruby to drive the browser and API tests of our Java
applications, building Fitnesse suites to organize our Scala-based integration
tests, scripting data loaders in Python, and even hacking at, and in, Perl5
when we're feeling retro.

------
its4tom
Videopixie (YCS11) | San Francisco | Front-end Software Engineer

At Videopixie we are building the largest community of video creators and the
tools to hire and collaborate with them online. We are backed by the co-
founder of YouTube (Jawed Karim), Jason Calacanis, YCombinator, 500 Startups,
and many other great angels…. and we’re growing quickly.

We’re looking for people who are smart, self managing, and fully proficient in
HMTL, CSS3 and Javascript - so you can hit the road running. Experience with
AngularJS is a bonus. There will be opportunities to do full stack work if
interested. We use: GAE, python, S3, AngularJS, Firebase, Git, and Grunt.

We wrote and open sourced a popular file uploader - check it out:
[https://github.com/TTLabs/EvaporateJS](https://github.com/TTLabs/EvaporateJS)
As engineering hire #1 you will work directly for the CTO. You will get real
ownership on specing, implementing and shipping features. You’ll get guidance
and mentoring from experienced software developers.

If you like building UIs and want to help the world be creative, we have a
great journey for you, and we’d love to hear from you at jobs@videopixie.com
Please link to samples of anything you’ve built.

[https://videopixie.com/jobs](https://videopixie.com/jobs)

~~~
bcoulson
Hi,

I work for Google's Cloud Platform team. I was wondering as you ramp up your
eng team if you or others would like to be briefed on the latest with our
offering.

Thank you, Brittany

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform. We have no required list of skills or years of
experience. Instead, we’re looking for engineers who are smart and get things
done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration, continuous improvement,
and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed, purpose-driven
atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Positions open:

* Full-time Backend Engineer

\- great coding skills

\- solid understanding of distributed systems

Our stack includes: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:
[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

~~~
gtaylor
I've got a blog post from last month that may be of interest to anyone
considering us: [http://gc-taylor.com/blog/2015/04/02/python-and-sensor-
netwo...](http://gc-taylor.com/blog/2015/04/02/python-and-sensor-networks-at-
aclima/)

------
mooreds
Oracle Data Cloud | Westminster, CO | Engineers | Full Time | On Site Only

The company I work for is looking to hire engineering talent. Here are three
job descriptions in particular:

Director Cloud Services -
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000JHQ&lang=en)

Sr. Cloud Systems Engineer -
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000JHR&lang=en)

Sr. Software Engineer -
[https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=1...](https://oracle.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=15000J60&lang=en)

A couple of notes (personal notes, not the corp speak in the job reqs): This
is on-site work in Westminster, about 25 min from Boulder and 30 min from
Denver. Lots of java running on AWS deployed via puppet, but python, node,
groovy and R are all used as appropriate. Small teams (3-7 engineers) with a
fair bit of autonomy--use Rally and agile processes. Quarterly hackweeks.
Forward looking engineering culture--continuous deployment, testing.

------
amccloud
FileRight - [https://www.fileright.com](https://www.fileright.com) \- Las
Vegas, NV

\- Front End UI Developers \- Front End Application Developers (React) \- Back
End Java & Ruby Developers

FileRight is a profitable, fast growing company with offices in Las Vegas and
San Francisco.

Think TurboTax for U.S. Citizenship or Green card applications. We created
FileRight.com because government forms are confusing, the risk of rejection
for making small mistakes is high and help from attorneys can be expensive. We
have streamlined the immigration process with a focus on beautiful interfaces,
transparent policies, modern technology, and extraordinary customer service.

The FileRight Engineering team is a small but growing group. Individual
knowledge and opinions are valued within the team as a source of discussion
and perspective. Visit [https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/our-
story](https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/our-story) to read more about
FileRight and our story.

See a list of open positions here:

\-
[https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/careers](https://www.fileright.com/pages/about/careers)

If you think you might be a fit for either role, take a moment and get in
touch.

------
lancenlachance
GlobalSign is looking for Mid level to Sr Backend Software Developers located
in Boston, MA - Portsmouth, NH - or Maidstone, UK

GlobalSign (www.globalsign.com) - one of the Internet’s original Certificate
Authorities. Over the years we have issued millions of trusted Digital
Certificates to people, servers and mobile devices for Public Key
Infrastructure (PKI) enabled solutions and applications. Our identity and
access management portfolio includes access control, single sign-on (SSO),
federation and delegation services to help organizations and service providers
create new business models for customer and partner interactions.

We operate in small teams - tightly integrated with product management. In
these development roles, you'll be working to build out new products and
services to expand our PKI services portfolio. We're looking for individuals
with solid fundamentals - exposure to lower level coding like C/C++ is
important - but also looking for those who have skills to build scalable
systems in higher level languages. Interest / experience in internet security
and/or building high capacity backend systems is a huge plus as well. For more
info, please see the posting here (note, the posting only mentions Portsmouth,
but we're looking for roles in Boston and Maidstone as well):

[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-
soft...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/globalsign/senior-backend-software-
engineer/beE6wgJ4ar5imdiGalkWKP)

Any questions you can email me at lancen.lachance at globalsign.com

------
rocketmike
Sandy Springs (Atlanta) Full Time - Software Development

Small team, Greenfield project... Great place to work

Requirements: a) Must be able to build great software with a fantastic team b)
Must want to learn new frameworks while solving hard problems with people who
share your goals c) Must crave fearlessly adding new skills to your experience
while maximizing your potential d) Play games, all sorts

AnswerRocket is expanding to meet the parallel challenges of demand for our
products and the drive to do new things. We are seeking a few software
developers with a passion for algorithms, UX, scalability and the future. Are
you a smart and flexible thinker for whom programming is second nature? You
will love it here.

Currently our development environment is JavaScript (for UX, using
react/flux), Python (web server, machine learning, integration) and Java (data
server). We use Agile and Git.

Our focus now is the Business Intelligence marketplace, which is exploding
with opportunity. We deploy in Amazon's cloud or at customer premises.

Guidelines: \- 3-5 years experience as a software developer \- Knows our tech
stack or has long track record of learning fast \- Self-teaches new
technologies, but not always anxious to use them \- Loves design almost as
much as implementing modules and fixing broken things \- Knows how to hit a
deadline but also knows when and how to explain a delay We move fast and
require each team member to manage priorities that are established
collectively. What we lack in formality, we make up for in results.

Join us or be jealous!

~~~
rocketmike
Contact Mike@answerrocket.com

------
adrianmacneil
Coinbase (San Francisco)

[http://grnh.se/r1uc4f](http://grnh.se/r1uc4f)

Help build the future of finance, in a fast-paced startup environment in
downtown San Francisco. We offer salary, benefits, meaningful equity, and free
lunch + dinner every day.

We're hiring:

\- Backend engineers: We're looking for experienced engineers to build systems
which securely store our bitcoin, and interface with banking and other
financial networks. Our backend teams work on API design, integrating new
payment methods as part of our global expansion, designing secure systems to
securely store bitcoin private keys, and detecting fraud and identity theft
using ML. Experience with Rails + Node.js (or similar languages/frameworks)
preferred.

\- Frontend engineers: We're looking for forward-thinking frontend engineers
to help us build new payment methods as we expand globally, improve our
onboarding experience, and build real time exchange visualizations, using the
latest client side technologies such as React.

\- Devops engineers: We're looking for senior devops engineers to build a
fully automated, stable + secure cloud environment in AWS, using technologies
such as Docker, CoreOS, ELK, plus a lot of our own software.

\- Security: We're looking for outstanding security professionals to help
secure our bitcoin and sensitive customer data. This involves securing our
production systems, development environments, corporate networks, and devices,
as well as managing intrusion detection and incident response.

------
jdotjdot
Campus Job (YCW15) -
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/)

Campus Job is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time
jobs, internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students.
Everyone remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their
first job. We’re not happy unless students and employers are happy.

We're growing out our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love
getting features in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our
users and making the experience of finding a job better, and you should be
too. We just raised our Series A and we're looking for all types of roles,
including our first senior engineering hire:

\- Engineering Lead (Full stack)

\- Back-end developer (Python, DevOps)

\- Lead iOS developer

\- Front-end developer (HTML/CSS and/or AngularJS)

\- Front-end developer/designer (Photoshop/Illustrator/HTML/CSS)

\- Data scientist

\- Product Manager

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway!

We're based in New York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college
students all day long :)

Come join us!
[https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/](https://www.campusjob.com/joinus/) or send
your resume and Github to engjobs@campusjob.com

------
bpp198
Thread.com (YC S12) - Software engineer who loves product (Python/Django)

London, England.

[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs)

We're a startup trying to reinvent retail so men can dress well without being
subject to the horrors of the high street or having to trawl through millions
of items online. We do this using a combination of powerful algorithms and
human stylists.

You'd be joining a small, highly technical team with a ton of startup
experience (the founders have started and sold 2 companies before). You'll be
one of the first technical hires and get to build and own huge parts of the
product and work on the core algorithms.

One of our ancillary goals is to build one of the best engineering cultures
anywhere, and we'd love you to help us do that. We launched in October and
user and revenue numbers are scaling extremely quickly. We're backed by a
collection of the top investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y
Combinator.

We're especially interested in people who are interested in founding their own
startup one day. We view working at Thread as a founder bootcamp where you'll
learn about all parts of starting and growing a startup.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can see
some of our code at [http://dev.thread.com/](http://dev.thread.com/)

Thanks!

------
dh0913
Help.com - Software Engineer (DevOps, Full Stack, Frontend, and Backend) -
Austin, TX

Backed by $6 million in angel funding, Help.com is building the next
generation of customer service software. We're looking for talented and
passionate back end and front end software engineers with a few years of work
experience to join our small-but-growing team at our downtown Austin office.

We are hiring full stack software engineers, a senior frontend engineer
(Backbone, Angular, etc.), and a senior backend engineer (Node.js), and DevOps
lead/systems engineer to join our engineering team of 7.

We are predominately in the JavaScript/Node.js ecosystem, but have developed a
microservice architecture that gives us immense flexibility in our choice of
languages and tools. (We've authored code in JavaScript, Java, and even
Haskell.) The engineers on the team make technical decisions and have full
authority and responsibility for their work. It's collaborative and
challenging, and very rewarding.

In addition to competitive salary, comprehensive health benefits, and equity
in an early-stage startup, you will have the opportunity to make an impactful
contribution to both the product and the team. You will also get to work with
some extremely talented and friendly folks who come from diverse backgrounds
and experiences. We're learning a lot from each other.

Email douglas.hanna at help.com with any questions (or just to say hello). Job
listings and application information can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/help.com](https://jobs.lever.co/help.com).

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs - [http://www.stasislabs.com](http://www.stasislabs.com) \- Culver
City (Los Angeles), CA | INTERNS OK | REMOTE OK

Stasis Labs is a health technology company building connected medical devices.
Our first product is a vital signs monitoring system for non-critical
patients. We’re initially targeting middle-class Indian hospitals, and our
business model is especially suited for that market. We’re starting in India
but have global plans long-term, including coming back to America.

Our tech:

— Electrical engineering, analog circuit design

— C++ code on ARM microprocessors

— Bluetooth 4.0 (BLE) networking

— Android app: Java, Material Design, information display

— Web: Sails.js (node.js framework which includes Express), React.js

We’re hiring engineers / programmers in all of these areas. You should be
comfortable in a changing environment. You should be willing to collaborate
with everyone in the team, and potentially to play a larger part in the
company as it grows.

We’re very early stage, and founded by new USC graduates. We've have had a lot
of success at business competitions at USC and elsewhere (competed in the Rice
Business Plan Competition two weekends ago). We’re now taking this full-time
and raising a pre-seed on a convertible note. We will be working out of a
house this summer. Salary and equity compensation both flexible based on
experience and skills. Less than 10 employees this summer.

Email us at stasislabs+hn[AT]gmail[DOT]com

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - Full Time

Fetch is a small team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics. We launched publicly on Wednesday and you can now see videos of our
robots on our front page!

We’re well funded and growing quickly. We’re looking for experienced and
deeply talented people who want to solve real world problems.

Front End Developer (React / Backbone) -
[http://bit.ly/1HjmhNn](http://bit.ly/1HjmhNn)

Robot Perception Engineer (lasers / vision) -
[http://bit.ly/1NBOVuY](http://bit.ly/1NBOVuY)

Robot Manipulation Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1I5rZpz](http://bit.ly/1I5rZpz)

Robot Navigation Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1NK5DKA](http://bit.ly/1NK5DKA)

Robot Application Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1IRcoHI](http://bit.ly/1IRcoHI)

Our stack: Ubuntu/ROS/C/C++/Python/JavaScript

We’ve got awesome robots, a disruptive price point and we're poised for
significant growth. Simply put, we’ve built something that people want.

~~~
Schwolop
You certainly get my vote for "most interesting who's hiring of the month"!

For what it's worth, I'd advise listing that you're also hiring a fairly
technically minded BD person too. There are plenty of technologists on Hacker
News who have reached their peak for software contributions and are looking to
switch into more business minded areas. In my humble opinion, with the right
mentoring, people with the technical background are better suited to learning
sales and BD than MBAs are at learning to talk the technical talk.

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 100+ employees. Last
August, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or Remote)
      - Mobile Software Engineer (positions for both iOS and Android) (Santa Monica)
      - Front End Performance Engineer (Santa Monica)
      - Database Administrator (mysql or Redshift experience preferred) (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

~~~
noxee
Do you take remote candidates from Canada?

------
corinnah
HomeTouch | Lead Developer (JavaScript) | London (local)

We're a care marketplace connecting people looking for home care to carers
nearby. Our goal is to solve a social need that touches up to 75% of families
globally - how to find trusted, affordable care for loved ones.

Since launch in December 2014, we've seen over 2,000 online care enquiries and
over 1,500 hrs of care booked. Thanks to strong growth and recent funding,
we’re looking for an experienced JavaScript developer to join the team as our
first inhouse tech hire.

You’ll get the opportunity to shape the technical roadmap to evolve HomeTouch
from a basic, transactional platform to a product customers love. You have a
distributed development team of two to help you and get to input into building
an inhouse tech team. The problems you’ll get to work on include everything
from the algorithm matching customers with carers, planning and building new
features, to enhancing payment automation and optimising the look and feel of
the site. Our stack is MEAN with some additions, e.g. Redis for caching and
job management.

Check out more details here:
[https://angel.co/hometouch-1](https://angel.co/hometouch-1) or get in touch
at hello@myhometouch.com

------
tbarbugli
Stream - Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Stream (Techstars NYC'15) is looking for an experienced Python/Django DevOps
to join its development team.

Stream ([https://getstream.io](https://getstream.io)) is a data store for
building, scaling and personalizing feeds. We’re a small team, so everyone has
a huge impact. With just a handful of people, we’re already processing
millions of API calls every month.

Your job at Stream is to work on our infrastructure, develop new features and
run operations. If building highly scalable performance software is your
passion please drop a line!

Requirements:

    
    
        * Experience with Python and Django
    
        * Monitoring/operations/admin software
    
        * Proven sysadmin experience on Linux distributions
    
        * Dedication to test driven development
    
        * Experience with managing complex stacks
    
        * AWS
    

Bonus points:

    
    
        * Bachelor's degree or higher in CS or related
    
        * Cassandra
    
        * Spark
    
        * RabbitMQ / Postgresql
    
       * Java / NodeJS
    

Benefits:

    
    
        * Competitive salary package
    
        * Choose your own dev setup
    
        * We support and encourage open source
    

If you're interested feel free to reach out here: tommaso@getstream.io

------
scottaj2
Atomic Object - Detroit, MI - Ann Arbor, MI - Grand Rapids, MI Developers and
Designers - Full Time, on-site

We are a custom software design and development consultancy. We do a full
range of development from high level design prototypes, down to low level
firmware on embedded devices and everything in between. Want an idea of the
work we do and the technology we work with? Check out our blog: our blog:
[https://spin.atomicobject.com/](https://spin.atomicobject.com/)

Being an Atom: Atomic doesn't ask that you know a certain language or use a
certain process. But we are looking for a certain kind of person—someone who
embodies our culture and values.

Atoms give a shit about their work, their teammates, and their clients. We
pull together. Atoms are generalists who enjoy learning and doing new things.
Atoms are great communicators, able to work effectively one-on-one with
clients and users. Atoms are product developers, working on poly-skilled teams
to create the most valuable product possible with the client's budget.

Interested in applying? Check out our careers page:
[https://atomicobject.com/careers](https://atomicobject.com/careers)

------
priz3
Samba TV - San Francisco, CA or Austin, TX

Hiring full-time front-end engineers (HTML5, JS, CSS), backend engineers
(Python, PostgreSQL), embedded engineers, data scientists, product manager, QA
manager.

We started Samba TV in 2008 to with one goal: To improve the TV experience for
the people who watch, broadcast and advertise on TV. Our team has deep
experience in digital media, algorithms, large-scale Web engineering, big data
& design.

At Samba TV, we work together to make television the best it can be.

Samba TV's technology is built into connected devices like Smart TVs, Set Top
Boxes, Smart Phones and Tablets. Across phones, tablets, and TV, Samba TV
delivers a personal television experience. Our data and insights are
transforming the way stakeholders across the media landscape are thinking
about their business. Given the dramatic growth in streaming services,
connected devices, time-shifting, and multi-screen viewership, our data
products solve real problems and create tremendous competitive advantage for
our clients. TV advertisers and TV broadcasters can now better understand and
execute media plans using our insights on viewership. From post docs and PhDs
working on complex video and audio algorithms to hackers and designers working
on insane web and mobile problems – we’re looking for the best and brightest.
Bonus points if you don’t hog the remote.

We were recently written up in the New York Times!
[http://nyti.ms/1bid5Pu](http://nyti.ms/1bid5Pu)

For more info: [https://www.samba.tv/jobs/](https://www.samba.tv/jobs/)

------
benjiweber
London, UK - Unruly - Full Time - No Remote

Video ad-tech company Unruly is the leading programmatic platform for social
video advertising.

Scalability and Reliability Engineer
[http://unruly.co/job/sre/](http://unruly.co/job/sre/)

We're looking for an infrastructure expert to join our extreme programming
team, who will design and advocate incremental improvements to our production
infrastructure. You will help us handle our ever increasing capacity and
latency demands, while moving fast and delivering reliably.

As the most senior operations adviser, you will coach the development teams to
help them become better at handling their infrastructure themselves. You will
pair-program with developers to implement your ideas, as well as providing an
expert voice in team discussions, and researching new technologies.

You must be equally happy discussing ideas and pair programming as you are
keen to develop your own skills in all areas of product development. In this
role you will work with a wide range of technologies from infrastructure
management code, to Java application code through to datastores and networks.
You’ll help the whole team embed monitoring and scaling capabilities into
everything we build.

Senior Software Developer (Javascript focus)

Senior software developer to join our extreme programming team.

[http://unruly.co/job/example-job-posting-senior-software-
dev...](http://unruly.co/job/example-job-posting-senior-software-developer-
full-stack-javascript-essential-emea-london/)

------
chetanahuja
PacketZoom | SF Bay Area (San Mateo) | INTERN | VISA:

We're looking for interns with skill-sets (or just desire to learn) ranging
from Network Protocols (TCP/HTTP/UDP based protocols etc), mobile programming
(iOS/Android), Unix System level programming in C/C++ to Big data analysis and
front-end technologies (HTML/JS/CSS/mysql etc.). Connect at
jobs@packetzoom.com or directly with me (my user info is in the profile).

PacketZoom was started with the goal to completely change how mobile devices
communicate with the cloud. We've created a tech stack and cloud service to
upend the tired old TCP/HTTP stack with a more mobile friendly networking
protocol built on top of UDP.

Read this for the background and our motivations:
[https://packetzoom.com/blog/](https://packetzoom.com/blog/)

Discussed here on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9354279)

We ran an Intern program for the first time last year with two amazing interns
from Harvard and CMU respectively. One of them wrote a review:

[http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PacketZoom-
EI_I...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PacketZoom-
EI_IE907712.11,21.htm)

Come join us in the beautiful Downtown San Mateo, CA for a summer of fun
combined with occasional hard work and learning.. or the other way round.

Connect at jobs@packetzoom.com or directly with me (my user info is in the
profile).

------
samcheng
RINSE - www.rinse.com - Design District, San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
been growing our service at an exponential rate for the past year, and our
customers love us! We have a number of open positions, and have hired a
significant portion of our team via Hacker News.

Rinse is hiring a senior Software Engineer to develop our functionality across
the stack. We have hybrid mobile apps for both Android and iOS for our
customers AND our drivers. We also have sophisticated web-based tools for our
customer service team, internal operations staff, and vendors. Laundry is a
surprisingly-complex logistical process, and so our customer-facing software
is just the tip of the iceberg. We're solving problems like the Traveling
Salesman and image classification, too. Our tech stack is approximately HTML5
/ Backbone.js / Django / Python / Postgres / Heroku / AWS / Ubuntu, but we're
a tiny tech team, so any newcomer will be able to shape architecture.

We'd also be interested in taking on a summer intern if the right student is
still looking for an internship.

Interested? Contact sam (at) rinse.com!

------
l1nhp
Vessel - Video Focused Venture founded by founding CEO and CTO of Hulu (San
Francisco, CA Full-time, Onsite)

We recently launched Vessel and are in search of entrepreneurial and seasoned
engineers to join our team. Our mission is to delight consumers and content
creators alike.

Our founders, former founding CEO and CTO of Hulu Jason Kilar and Richard Tom,
have assembled a unique and talented team with strong experience building and
innovating at places like Hulu, Netflix and Amazon. As a team, we are
unusually passionate about the intersection of media and technology; we see an
opportunity to improve media, particularly next generation video.

We’re a Series B startup backed by Greylock, Benchmark, Bezos Expeditions and
Institutional Venture Partners (IVP).

Our tech stack includes Python, Coffeescript, Objective-C, Swift, Node.js,
React, Backbone, Flask, PostgreSQL, Redis, AWS EC2, Docker. We want developers
who love to code in a variety of languages, tackling every portion of the
stack. If this sounds like you, check out
[http://www.vessel.com/careers](http://www.vessel.com/careers) and email your
resume/profile to careers@vessel.com

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima is an early-stage company based in San Francisco that designs and
deploys distributed, large-scale sensor networks to empower people with
actionable environmental quality data. Our end-to-end solutions collect,
process and analyze real-time streaming data from thousands of sensors,
enabling a level of environmental awareness that has never been possible
before. We believe our technologies can redefine the way we imagine and manage
our buildings, communities, and cities, helping us improve our collective
well-being. We are looking for passionate engineers to help build, scale, and
improve our platform.

* Full-time Frontend Developer

\- a solid understanding of core JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3

\- experience building well-structured, modular web applications

\- a passion for user-driven interaction design and delightful user
experiences

\- excitement about data visualization, mobile design, and responsive design

Our current frontend tools and frameworks include React, Webpack, D3, LESS, &
Grunt.

==========

If you’re up for the challenge, apply directly:

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](http://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
salar
Silk - Amsterdam, the Netherlands. Local only – must be willing to work at our
Amsterdam office.

Silk [1] is looking for DevOps, Front-end and JavaScript/TypeScript Engineers.

Our product lets people publish structured data on the web and makes it easy
for people to query, visualize, publish and share their data. On a deeper
level, our vision is to bring a structured, machine-readable web to the masses
and build an amazing company around that. In many ways, we're becoming like
"Github for Data".

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end [2]. Silk is
well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the city
center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [https://jobs.silk.co/](https://jobs.silk.co/)

[1] [https://www.silk.co/](https://www.silk.co/)

[2] See [http://engineering.silk.co/](http://engineering.silk.co/) for
examples.

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics is hiring engineers to help us with:

    
    
      - Delivery and Internal Tools
      - Technical Operations
      - Data platform technologies including Spark
      - Microservices on Play in Scala
      - Data visualizations with D3.js
      - iOS, Android, JavaScript
      - Ruby on Rails
    
    

About Localytics:

* We provide app analytics and app marketing services for thousands of apps on over two billion devices

* We are one of the fastest growing companies in Boston and were recently named one of the top places to work by The Boston Globe.

* We are passionate about and have deep expertise in the technologies we work with including: Rails, AngularJS, D3.js, Scala, iOS, Android, Mapreduce, MongoDB, DynamoDB, Memcache, Redis, Spark, Column Store Databases, AWS: DynamoDB, S3, SQS, EMR, ElasticCache and EC2.

* We are one of the largest Scala shops in Boston and have a passion for functional programming. Many folks here who are in the credits for the FP in Scala book.

Check out our engineering blog:
[http://eng.localytics.com/](http://eng.localytics.com/)

Candidates of all experience levels encouraged to connect with us:
jobs@localytics.com

------
voxy_dale
Voxy ([http://www.voxy.com](http://www.voxy.com)) - Manhattan, NY

Voxy is an adaptive learning platform focused on teaching English as a second
language. We've just entered a growth phase as our product takes off in Brazil
and Mexico. We have a small tech team that needs to grow rapidly, and whoever
we hire next can have a real impact on our engineering culture. We practice XP
and real Agile, and have a very respect driven, peer based culture. Our team
believes in real engineering, not programming. Stack wise we use
Python/Django, Backbone, PostrgesSQL and MongoDB and have native iOS and
Adroid apps. We have 4 senior engineering positions open at the moment. We
believe in T-shaped generalists so if you're a Python engineer that'd like to
learn what mobile development is all about, or the other way around, we'd love
to hear from you. More details at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/36509#.VUPVPNNViko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/36509#.VUPVPNNViko)

------
pspecter
Location: San Diego, CA USA Willing to relocate: Local candidates (SoCal) will
have priority. Description: DataSkill, in San Diego, is currently seeking a
talented Java software development professional for Team Lead / Developer
position supporting our customers. This position requires excellent written
and verbal communication skills, superior technical client support skills,
capable management of team members, and must be a hands-on technical
professional.

The ideal candidate will have a solid understanding of Java development best
practices, backend development, and interface creation. A strong understanding
of database interactions and data structures is a major plus. . This effort
will require a skilled developer to enable standardized and consistent
processes, implementation of innovative approaches to creating advanced
software solutions using Java.

Qualifications:

Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science. Minimum five (5) years of experience in
design, development, integration, testing, and debugging of enterprise
information systems in Linux and Windows environments. Proficiency in all
layers of web applications. From front end browser to API and Rest interface
development. Proficiency in multiple web systems and technologies including:
UI design, Java, J2EE, Struts, JSP, JavaScript, RestFull services (JSON, SOAP)
Strong logical/critical thinking abilities, especially analyzing existing
database schema, application architectures, and developing a good
understanding of data models. Experience developing applications utilizing
software frameworks would be a big plus but not required (e.g., Ozone Widgets,
Spring, Hibernate, Struts, and JUnit).

This is a full-time role with benefits, requiring location in San Diego as
well as ability to travel when needed.

------
timspratt
Permutive (YC S14) — London, UK — [http://permutive.com](http://permutive.com)

We're focused on understanding and recommending content at scale. We use
ML/NLP techniques to algorithmically understand the meaning behind content and
make sense of people's wide and nuanced interests based on their behavior.
Engaging content is the future of online monetization, and our first product
is an intelligent native ad engine for revenue-generating content.

We have a ton of interesting problems to solve, and we're looking for people
who want the responsibility of taking some of them on and delivering working
solutions. You'll want to have interests or experience in some of the
following:

* Working extensively in functional languages (we mostly use Scala, some Haskell)

* Building large-scale distributed systems (we run a microservices architecture on AWS)

* Designing and implementing proprietary machine learning models and real-time personalized recommender systems (particularly Bayesian approaches, topic models, deep belief nets)

* Designing streaming data pipelines to process millions of daily events

* Rapidly designing and building frontend products

We’re a VC and Y Combinator-backed startup at the beginning of our journey. As
one of our first engineers you’ll play a central role in defining our tech
culture and direction, and have direct influence on product and strategy.

If you're interested, email us at jobs@permutive.com with your CV and anything
else that helps us know more about who you are! Unfortunately we can't sponsor
visas at the moment so you'll need to be eligible to work in the UK!

------
0xa
Kensho, Boston, MA (Cambridge), Stamford, CT, New York, NY: FULL TIME Software
Engineers, UX or UI Designer ON-SITE-ONLY

Kensho's growing engineering team[0] is headquartered in Harvard Sq. We are
making financial analysis more accessible, intuitive and beautiful through our
recent partnerships with Goldman Sachs[1] and CNBC[2]

Software Engineers

We're hiring fun-loving nerds at every experience level. We look for people
who a hungry to learn, figure things out quickly, and are massively productive
using technology and math. To really catch our eye, we love to see:

    
    
      * Rapid, mindful coding
      * Experience at scale with machine learning, NLP, or unstructured data 
      * Charting and visualization skills in javascript 
      * Styling, polish and responsive design
    

While we primarily use Python (especially pandas and NumPy) and AngularJS,
that is just implementation detail and you can interview in the language of
your choice.

UX or UI Designers

We're looking to grow our UX and UI team. We love to see a strong portfolio in
either UI (mocks and aesthetic, especially with simplifying complex data and
interactions) or UX (workflow and wireframes).

A willingness to play bughouse, play ticket to ride, and shoot zombies is a
plus.

Matt

[0] [http://kensho.com/#team](http://kensho.com/#team) [1]
[https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913](https://twitter.com/GoldmanSachs/status/554680474392870913)
[2] [https://www.cnbc.com/kensho](https://www.cnbc.com/kensho)

------
drewda
Mapzen >> New York City, San Francisco, Berlin >>
[https://mapzen.com](https://mapzen.com)

Mapzen is an open source mapping lab building and supporting open data and
software to promote a healthy mapping ecosystem. We support the geo community
through building tools and collaborating on open source mapping projects. We
believe that a healthy mapping ecosystem is one that is diverse, sustainable,
and accessible to all.

We're focused on core components of geo platforms, including search,
rendering, navigation, and data. We take a radical approach to working on
these components—-we give them directly to you, for free.

Here are current positions:

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/developer-transit/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/developer-transit/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/ui-engineer-sf/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/ui-engineer-sf/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/ios-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/ios-engineer/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/android-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/android-engineer/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/web-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/web-engineer/)

* [https://mapzen.com/jobs/mobile-web-application-engineer/](https://mapzen.com/jobs/mobile-web-application-engineer/)

------
drsim
Pemberton Rank - Frontend developer (HTML/Javascript/CSS) - Copenhagen,
Denmark / Remote

We're building a platform for productised services. Read more about our
mission: [http://www.pembertonrank.com/](http://www.pembertonrank.com/).

We're looking for an ambitious frontend developer who wants heaps of autonomy
to decide the technologies we should use for the next phase of our plan.

* Start with a blank slate as we develop a completely new product: you're the frontend architect

* Experiment with incremental improvements to our existing web app to reach company goals (we A/B test everything)

* Using analytics to form hypotheses, design experiments and test assumptions

* You'll have full ownership of our frontend: recommend things we can do and technologies to adopt to drive us forward

Email me (the founder) directly with any questions at me@danielsim.co.uk

Read more/apply at
[http://www.pembertonrank.com/careers-1/](http://www.pembertonrank.com/careers-1/)

Send your CV and/or links to things you've built to hello@pembertonrank.com

------
mbtmbt
Syapse (Palo Alto, [http://www.syapse.com](http://www.syapse.com)), a startup
that helps doctors treat cancer, is hiring DevOps, UI, and Semantic Web
engineers.

We are a part of the genomics-based personalized medicine revolution that's
taking medicine by storm. Our customers include some of the world's most
prestigious hospitals such as Stanford and UCSF, as well as large hospital
chain, such as HCA, the largest hospital chains in the world:
[http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2015/01/29/syapse-brings-
pr...](http://blog.sfgate.com/techchron/2015/01/29/syapse-brings-pr..).

Yet we are still a young rapidly growing startup!

You do NOT have to be a biologist or a doctor to work for us. Instead, we are
looking for a DevOps Engineer, hard-core lead UI engineer, and a Semantic Data
Platform engineer. Enabling doctors to make better decisions for each patient
saves lives.

Our technology stack includes AWS, Semantic Web (SPARQL), Python, Java, and
heavy Javascript.

------
seekely
Quid (quid.com) - San Francisco - H1B/VISA welcome

Our product combines mathematical models with advanced data visualizations to
help turn the world's information into high value intelligence. With a still
small development team, every developer's contributions matter a lot
(seriously).

We just rose a round of $39 million and have some series momentum with clients
such as Hyundai, Microsoft, Samsung and the Boston Consulting Group.

Check out one an example of a network generated of news in the last couple of
years:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pqvtbs2bdzuy4e/quidnews.png?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pqvtbs2bdzuy4e/quidnews.png?dl=0)

We are looking for a variety of developers including:

* Visualization developer pushing web browsers to the limits with 10,000+ node fully interactive networks

* Full stack application developer with a Javascript specialty

* Infrastructure developers to make provisioning of entire clusters a push button experience

* Test automation developers working embedded in teams and keeping code quality and test coverage high

* And more!

Apply by emailing hn@quid.com with a resume/portfolio.

------
freemanwhite
Fig - San Francisco, CA - Full Time

Fig is a new venture-backed take on crowdfunding in the most popular vertical
for crowdfunding.

Fig is hiring a gamer with experience as a front end engineer. This is an
opportunity to join as one of the first employees at Fig and shape the stack
and the product from the ground up. We have already built much of the MVP and
need someone to join us as we sprint towards an exciting set of opportunities
this summer. Our tech stack (familiarity with any of these is a plus but not
required, we’d rather work with fast learners!):

\- Front end development in Angular/React \- Yes, we unit test :-) Tests
written using RSpec and ran automatically using Travis.CI

At the end of the day, we are looking for someone with some or all of the
following skills:

\- Rapid product prototyping \- Ability to learn quickly and take on new
challenges \- Adapt to a dynamic startup environment

If you’re interested, contact our Head of Product, Freeman White,
freeman@playfig.com. Please send us a link to one of your GitHub repos and let
us know the most recent game you downloaded on Steam. We look forward to
getting to know you.

------
denisnazarov
Mine - NYC

Interested in computer vision, blockchain identity, and how media spreads on
the internet?

Mine is hiring mobile engineers, full-stack engineers, computer vision
experts, and distributed/cryptographic systems experts.

[http://www.mine.nyc/jobs/](http://www.mine.nyc/jobs/)

Mine is Shazam for images. It identifies images you see anywhere and reveals
their story. Mine is a vibrant community of visual archeologists,
photographers, and collectors with a common goal of permanently indexing the
visual history of the world.

We are a small, ambitious team based in Brooklyn with recent backing from top-
tier VCs in New York and Silicon Valley.

See our blog post about the Canonical Content Registry:
[http://blog.mine.nyc/canonical-content-
registry/](http://blog.mine.nyc/canonical-content-registry/)

We are most prominently looking for a full-stack engineer to architect our API
(mostly in Rails, but we have some microservices in Go and Scala).

[http://www.mine.nyc](http://www.mine.nyc)

------
danielamc
Uken Games is Hiring!

Uken Games in downtown Toronto is looking for talented developers to help us
build amazing mobile games. In particular, we have positions available for:

Frontend Developers

Uken is looking for a talented Front End Developer (Unity) to become a core
member of a game team. The role will create fun, performant mobile games in
Unity, build beautiful, pixel perfect user experiences, and collaborate
closely with UX designers, artists, and other developers.

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
phila76ers
Basketball Operations Analyst

Philadelphia 76ers - Philadelphia, PA

Full-time/Intern

The Philadelphia 76ers are looking to add talented new developers, software
engineers, statistical analysts, and data scientists to the team. Basketball
analysts will work as a part of the front office and collaborate extensively
with the entire basketball operations department including President and GM
Sam Hinkie. Experience in basketball is not required; analytical talent and
learning easily is. The Sixers are looking for both permanent employees and
interns. Most basketball analysts will work in our basketball operations
office in Philadelphia but other arrangements may be possible. If you're
passionate about basketball and have technical skills that you think could
help an NBA team, please see the official posting and apply here:
[http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706](http://nbateamjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/r.cfm?i=71706)

If you have questions, you can reach us at bballopsjobs@sixers.com.

------
qhoxie
Swiftype - San Francisco, CA (relocation assistance)

The product you would help build powers the search experience on hundreds of
thousands of websites. We're a product/engineering focused company and we're
fortunate enough to be working at a massive scale. Everything is growing
quickly and we need more generalist engineers to join the team.

Some recent Open Source releases from our team:

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/introducing-meta-
events.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/introducing-meta-events.html)

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/web-server-
uid.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/web-server-uid.html)

\- [https://swiftype.com/blog/objectid-
columns.html](https://swiftype.com/blog/objectid-columns.html)

If that sounds interesting, email us at jobs+hn@swiftype.com or check out
[https://swiftype.com/jobs](https://swiftype.com/jobs) for more information.

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com) [VISA]

We're looking for Javascript + Python engineers to work on the core of our
technology which goes far beyond regular web development. Our stack includes:
Redis, Varnish, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C
and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      * Upto €65K + equity
      * Potentially become part of management
      * Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      * Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      * Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      * We'll help with VISA and relocation
      * We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way. contact nicholas@surfly.com

------
coolxeo
London Based Senior FullStack Developer

[https://transferwise.com/jobs](https://transferwise.com/jobs)

TransferWise is a VC-backed, international money transfer start-up co-founded
by Skype’s first employee and backed by some of planet's most experienced
innovators, including Andreessen Horowitz, Sir Richard Branson and PayPal
founder Peter Thiel, we're disrupting the world of currency & international
money transfer. That means flipping a gazillion dollar industry on its head
and taking power away from banks and the establishment.

We’re looking for talented full-stack coders to join our London office with
solid experience with both front end and back end web technologies. Not only
will you build awesome product features that contribute to user growth,
retention and delight, you will also be empowered and encouraged to contribute
and your own ideas.

You will collaborate with product managers, UX and design experts, data
scientists and other developers to work towards one unified goal - growth.

------
kcb_instacart
Instacart | San Francisco | Engineers, Data Scientists, PMs

Listed by FastCompany as one of the most innovative companies of 2015,
Instacart is building a better way for people to shop for groceries. We're
passionate about the user experience and solve incredibly hard problems every
day to create an experience for our customers that is absolutely magical.

We can only do this with an exceptional blend of designers, product managers,
engineers, data scientists, and our operations teams.

All of our jobs are listed here:
[https://www.instacart.com/jobs](https://www.instacart.com/jobs)

More about our data science team: [https://medium.com/job-portraits/the-data-
team-behind-instac...](https://medium.com/job-portraits/the-data-team-behind-
instacart-s-hyper-growth-c96af9280cf9)

We are located in San Francisco and well-funded by some of the greatest
investors in the world -- Sequoia Capital, Khosla Ventures, Andreesen
Horowitz, SV Angel, and Y Combinator.

------
bostik
Smarkets, London. Sorry, local only.

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. A small, agile, and fast-growing
team, who recently broke £1 billion in lifetime trades on our platform.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automated testing. We can - and do - deploy to production
several times a day.

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
francoisdelame
PolicyGenius | New York | Director of Growth & Marketing

Every business starts with a simple question. For us, that question was: "why
is buying insurance such a frustrating experience?"

Our response was: "It doesn't have to be!" PolicyGenius is changing the game
by making insurance shopping faster, friendlier and more efficient for the
online consumer. Shopping for insurance might never be "fun" but it certainly
can be easy and enjoyable. Want to help us achieve that?

We're looking for a Director of Growth and Marketing. This role will be
responsible for shaping the PolicyGenius growth story: you’ll work with the
marketing team to develop and execute an online growth strategy that will
become a new benchmark for success in financial services and insurance.

To learn more and apply visit: [http://careers.policygenius.com/director-of-
growth-and-marke...](http://careers.policygenius.com/director-of-growth-and-
marketing)

------
kevinburke
Shyp - San Francisco, CA. Data scientist

We're looking to hire our first data scientist. We just raised $50 million
from Kleiner Perkins, and we're working on allocating our fleet of drivers
more efficiently. A few months ago the routing algorithm was "pick the closest
available driver by distance", so there's definitely a lot of room for
improvement.

We did just start logging the positions of every driver at the time of every
pickup, and making guesses about how long it's going to take. Hoping you can
help us make the most of this and our other data.

We have a ton of other interesting optimization problems - how/when to get
pickups from drivers to the warehouse, how to optimize the warehouse, how to
route packages to people once they are in our possession, etc.

Our founders are Canadian and we can help with visas. Any workstation setup
you want, really generous healthcare and dental programs.

Also hiring for mobile engineering positions & a warehouse engineering lead.
Contact me - burke@shyp.com

------
dreamlines
Dreamlines, Hamburg, Germany, Full Time

Dreamlines is a fast growing e-commerce company selling cruises online.
Headquartered in the heart of Hamburg, we now have about 350 employees across
our offices in Germany, France, Brazil, Australia and the Netherlands.

We're growing our development team of currently 15 developers and looking for
PHP BACKEND DEVELOPERS. You'll be working on object oriented PHP Projects,
mostly but not exclusively with Symfony 2. Other technologies in our stack
include MySQL, Doctrine, Docker, ElasticSearch, AWS and HHVM. Our team is very
international, so English is required and we offer German language classes.

If you're interested in finding out more or want to apply, contact Jana from
HR: jana.dudler@dreamlines.de

P.S.: We're also looking for PHP Frontend Developers and ASP.NET developers!
See our Jobs Page for more info: [https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-
karriere](https://www.dreamlines.de/jobs-und-karriere)

~~~
hjennerway
Applied! Looks like an awesome place to work.

------
fudged71
PrintToPeer | Calgary, Canada | Full-Stack Developer | on-site only

PrintToPeer is the first universal printing system for 3D printers, connecting
them to the web. With a web interface and using Raspberry Pis as print
servers, our system makes it 10x easier to use and share a 3D printer. We have
challenged ourselves to redefine 3D printing, making the technology
accessible, and enabling entirely new applications.

Our users have printed thousands of times, and we are expanding the platform
to connect with other services. Our main objectives are to implement a RESTful
API, and scale the service internationally. PrintToPeer is primarily built
with rails on AWS.

We were 250% successfully crowdfunded, and have funding in place for a dev
hire. You will be joining two technical founders with a love of cutting edge
technologies.

[https://angel.co/printtopeer/jobs](https://angel.co/printtopeer/jobs) |
contact me at tom[at]printtopeer[dot]com

------
indienkid
BriefMe - [http://www.getbriefme.com/](http://www.getbriefme.com/) \- INTERN

BriefMe is changing the way people consume news. We are the first-ever news
ranking system, making it easier for people to stay informed. We recently
launched an iOS app on the App Store which was featured by Apple in their best
new apps, and we are currently working on an Android version. We have built a
robust algorithm that filters through thousands of news articles to ultimately
present the articles that people are consuming now.

We are an early stage startup (<10 people) located in Boston, MA currently
looking for proficient software engineers and data analysts to work on our
article ranking system as a part of a summer internship. Competitive
compensation will be offered for these positions.

More info can be found at
[http://www.getbriefme.com/#jobs](http://www.getbriefme.com/#jobs)

------
aseemk
FiftyThree / NYC & Seattle / Engineers

We're the company behind:

\- Paper, an award-winning iPad app for capturing freeform ideas;

\- Pencil, the best-selling Bluetooth stylus for thinking with your hands;

\- Mix, our fast-growing collaboration service for bringing ideas together.

And we're working hard on some Next Big Things™. E.g.:

[http://news.fiftythree.com/post/113866722218/carving-a-
new-s...](http://news.fiftythree.com/post/113866722218/carving-a-new-space-to-
think-with-nea-three-years)

This year, we're taking on our biggest and most ambitious challenges yet, and
we're growing our engineering team to rise to the occasion.

Whatever your particular area of passion or expertise (e.g. web, backend, iOS,
Android), reach out if you're interested.

[http://www.fiftythree.com/about](http://www.fiftythree.com/about)

[http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs](http://www.fiftythree.com/jobs)

jobs@fiftythree.com

------
chrisconley
RealScout - Mountain View, CA - Full-time - Full-stack (Rails) & iOS engineers

Thousands of real estate agents have chosen RealScout to help convert $20
leads into $10,000 commission checks. We amass hundreds of data points on
every single property, track buyer preferences and behavior, and expose
analytics and insights to agents so they can appear super-human to their
clients.

GROWTH

Earlier this year we inked our largest brokerage deal with Sereno Group at 250
seats and we’ll double our addressable market by end of year by moving into
SoCal.

FUNDING & TEAM

We're backed by Formation 8/Joe Lonsdale (co-founder of Palantir), DCM
Ventures ($2.5B under management), Ken DeLeon (#1 Realtor in the US 2012) and
Matthew Moore (former EVP at Realtor.com).

Along with our recent announcement of $6m in funding, we’ve attracted some
amazing people:

* Duke Fan, former VP Product of Mobile at Realtor.com * Pierre Cadzilla, one of the first employees at Trulia * Betty Kayton, former CFO of Dropbox

ENGINEERING @ REALSCOUT

We value continuous improvement and having fun. We have a small team focused
on shipping great product and being the #1 engineering team in real estate.

We recently upped our game by spending 3 months at Pivotal Labs in SF and our
team is cranking - from engineers to design to product. We also recently
launched our engineering blog:
[http://eatcodeplay.com](http://eatcodeplay.com).

NEXT STEPS

Feel free to email me at chris at realscout.com with any questions or to
apply. [https://www.realscout.com/team](https://www.realscout.com/team)
[http://eatcodeplay.com/careers](http://eatcodeplay.com/careers)

------
ClarkyKentt333
Riot Games | EU | Engineers|VISA OK Riot is actively building engineering
teams from leadership level to hands dirty individual contributors.
Particularly interested in quantitative traders/market store/risk store
architects, J2EE Platform architects and uber low latency/ hi avail
scalability focused talents, talents that have worked with NOSQL,general open
source dev, Coherence, web apps, Go, and are product and end user focused
engineers.[vs shiny pretty tech for techs sake only]

Agile architecture & design, software components and architecture, data
architectures & distribution. focus languages can be [but not limited to]
Java, C#, C++, REST, XML, JSON, a wealth of exotic database technologies.
multithreading, infrastructure and connecting pieces, service middleware +
micro-services.

Massively collaborative and can find passion for delivering SAAS/GAAS

This is a faily unique scenario where globally, the Company services +70M
players a good proportion playing daily, and at appreciable concurrency yet we
are building the European engineering presence from near scratch.

League of Legends and its global e sports ecosystem is humbled to be one of a
handful of global products that doesn't require heavy handed performance
marketing tactics, the community is passionate, are strong advocates and the
company's internal talents, equally so about serving and providing ongoing
upwards trending value to their players. Riot enjoys direct and robust
conversations with its players and vicerally listens to them.

Feel free to reach out directly to me if you're curious. we are looking for
entrepreneurial minded experienced engineers at this time at high mid through
leadership level. If you are tired of justifying "what's the ROI on that" when
you come up with a consumer focused awesomesauce solution, and If all of this
sounds a lot like you please feel free to reach out: cwesterman@riotgames.com

------
thijser
AppBrain (AppTornado GmbH) | Zürich CH or Utrecht NL | Software Engineer

AppTornado is a technology startup that provides apps to millions of Android
users. AppTornado was founded in 2009 by two former Googlers. We've developed
more than 30 Android apps which in total have been downloaded over 80 million
times. We also develop AppBrain, a platform for discovering, promoting and
monetizing Android apps.

As part of a small team you will be working on exciting and challenging
problems: \- Creating great mobile apps that our users love. \- Writing fast
and robust server code that scales to millions of users. \- Building simple,
intuitive yet powerful user interfaces. Our company is technology driven, and
we encourage our engineers to take ownership from end to end.

See [http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-
engineer](http://www.apptornado.com/jobs-software-engineer) for more
information or email jobs@apptornado.com

------
OpowerCareers
Opower is hiring! (San Fransisco and Arlington, VA)

We are looking for top notch engineers and managers to join our team on both
coasts! We are a saas company, changing the way people are thinking about
their energy usage, and we're just getting started!

Check out www.opower.com/careers for openings and also feel free to email me
directly at heather.cassano@opower.com.

------
chucknb
NationBuilder - Los Angeles, CA - Full Time (Remote OK) - Database Engineer &
Software Developer

NationBuilder is an online Community Organizing System built by a world-class
team dedicated to empowering a new generation of leaders and creators with the
tools they need to create a new world.

We’re currently hiring for someone to join our LA team to take ownership of
our database systems, with a strong focus on our core PostgreSQL databases,
and take our databases to a new level of scalability and performance.

If you're a developer who is seeking to build something truly important - a
genre-defining new product that is already changing people’s lives. Check out
what we
build:[http://nationbuilder.com/mission](http://nationbuilder.com/mission)

We will relocate folks, so if you’ve ever wanted to live in LA, this is
probably the best opportunity you’ll get. (And if you never considered living
in LA we’ll convince you that it’s the greatest city to live in.)

Our tech stack is primarily Ruby on Rails along with some Ruby and Golang
services utilizing PostgreSQL and MongoDB. Managed by Puppet.

Job descriptions:
[http://nationbuilder.com/database_engineer](http://nationbuilder.com/database_engineer)
[http://nationbuilder.com/software_developer](http://nationbuilder.com/software_developer)

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/310ba387-e395-40b2-a73f-...](https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/310ba387-e395-40b2-a73f-ec038d62f704/apply)
[https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-...](https://jobs.lever.co/nationbuilder/7bfa5b81-ae69-46c7-94d6-93c54fd459c8/apply)

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[http://collectivehealth.com/](http://collectivehealth.com/) ), San Mateo, CA
(Full time, on-site only)

We're tackling the employer-sponsored healthcare industry (our favorite
analogy is how Tesla takes on several verticals at once, such car makers,
dealers as well as the oil industry). We can lower both the first and second
derivative of the rising health care cost curve, nationwide. There's some
compelling evidence for it, if you'd like to chat.

The company just under a year and half old. We punch well above our weight-
class with experienced founders, 50+ team members (~ one quarter is
engineering), and paying customers.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, system reliability, security, privacy and
more. We're looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack, front
end, back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love docker, postgres, riak, automated testing, and continuos integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

[https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth](https://jobs.lever.co/collectivehealth)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

------
ILIKEPONIES
————— Underdog.io ——— New York, New York ———
[https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) —————

We’re looking to hire employee #5 (engineer #3) and employee #6 (UI/UX
designer #1).

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders and hiring managers at top startups.

We don’t charge placement fees because we’re not recruiters. We’re building
technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We started
Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1) hiring while
working at top startups in NYC and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in NYC, where we work with 110 awesome
startups. We’ve had to turn away one of every two companies that have tried to
join the network.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive unsolicited outreach from recruiters and companies don’t pay
placement fees for the vast majority of their hires. Job search is organized
and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We’re built with Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search,
S3.

If you want to learn more about our first four months, here’s a blog post:
[https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-
bu...](https://medium.com/@joshuagoldstein/our-first-four-months-building-
underdog-io-904dd9831644).

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Sorry, we can't sponsor visa candidates.

Keywords: NYC, Developer, Dev, Python, Flask, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic
Search, S3, [https://www.underdog.io/](https://www.underdog.io/)

------
limebrokerage1
Lime Brokerage | NYC | | Full Time | On Site Only | Senior Engineer:
Quantitative Analysis

We are looking for someone enterprising, able to quickly assimilate new
technologies, and enthusiastic about the financial services industry. An
understanding of concurrency and distributed computing – for example, the
actor model, such as that provided by Akka – is necessary. Familiarity with
statistics or linear algebra – whether applied to finance, bioinformatics or
machine learning applications – is a plus.

Skills of interest: Scala, concurrency and distributed computing, Akka, linear
algebra, probability, experience with financial risk analytics, web dev
experience

Perks: working at an awesome company, healthcare etc., good vacation and
compensation package, opportunity for growth

Please submit resumes to jvictor at limebrokerage dot com -- and feel free to
include a Github URL if you have one!

[http://www.limebrokerage.com](http://www.limebrokerage.com)

------
brainslug
Jiff - Palo Alto, CA - [http://www.jiff.com/](http://www.jiff.com/) \- Ruby
Engineer, Frontend Engineer (AngularJS), QA Engineer, DevOps Engineer - Full
Time

Jiff is an enterprise health benefits platform that enables employers to
reduce health care spending by delivering smarter and simpler benefit programs
customized for each employee. We’re fully funded Series-B company currently
looking to fill multiple open positions in Palo Alto. Benefits working at
Jiff:

* Higher than average salaries * 100% medical and dental coverage * Unlimited and paid vacations / time off * Really fun working environment and lots of smart people

All openings are here:
[http://www.jiff.com/careers/](http://www.jiff.com/careers/)

Feel free to apply to me directly at andrey@jiff.com and I make sure that your
resume won’t be lost. Folks with active GitHub accounts preferred.

~~~
Bahamut
Hi Andrey :)

I should add that we have some world-class developers who have given public
talks, maintain & contribute to some of the most popular OSS projects on
GitHub, and run on the cutting edge on the frontend (ES6, di.js, Babel,
Traceur, TypeScript, etc.).

We are a mobile-first company.

We do a lot of pair programming & mentorship.

We also truly are flexible with vacations - we put employees first, and have
paid maternity & paternity leave, as well as flexible WFH policies.

If any of this sounds good, shoot the man an email and get the ball rolling!
We're expanding rapidly (doubles to about 80 employees in the past half year)
and are looking for talent who want to make a difference and leave their mark
on our product, including the direction.

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh or REMOTE IN UK

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

jobs@freeagent.com

We're looking for software engineers and technical managers to come and work
on our flagship product FreeAgent. We're a growing team of 75, based in
Edinburgh but with remote staff around the UK (5 engineers are fully remote).

We have a lot of happy customers (40,000+, NPS=75!), a lot of traffic (13
million+ page views/mo), and some lovely staff to work alongside, learn from
and have fun with ([http://www.freeagent.com/company/about-
us](http://www.freeagent.com/company/about-us)). We invest a lot of time in
our platform (code health, scalability, security) as well as working on new
features, which is nice.

Our engineers tend to be full stack, but we’re seeing people move towards more
specialist work these days, such as front-end programming (we're doing a lot
of React.js, primarily on our iOS app), our real-time accounting engine, data
science. People play to their strengths really. Our stack is intentionally
straightforward. It's sensible and sustainable. Javascript aside, we mainly
write Ruby alongside MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, Puppet.

We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff right now, but I 'd also be
interested to chat to UK-based freelancers interested in a longer-term
contract (e.g. 6 months+).

jobs@freeagent.com

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-software-
engine...](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/senior-software-engineer)
[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

------
hijinks
Urthecast ([http://urthecast.com](http://urthecast.com)) | SF, CA | DevOps/SRE
Roles

We are a growing company looking to map the globe from cameras on the ISS. I'm
the Lead DevOps Engineer looking to grow the DevOps and SRE teams at
Urthecast. If you love space and want to come help me deal with a lot of
interesting problems of scale and data collections please get in touch with
me.

We pay very competitively for the area. The benefits are pretty great also.

Some things for you to think about

* We are 100% AWS

* We use sensu for monitoring

* We are going to setup a giant graphite install and have TVs all over the office for fun dashboards.

* We will be heavily using Salt for config management

* Automate everything

* We are using CentOS 6 right now and soon moving to 7

Here's the offical job description for the SRE role.

[http://urthecast.theresumator.com/apply/UcgBjY](http://urthecast.theresumator.com/apply/UcgBjY)

Please ping me at mzupan@urthecast.com if you have any questions.

------
chourobin
Dash ([https://paywithdash.com](https://paywithdash.com)) | Senior Software
Engineer (Rails/Generalist) | New York, NY

\- Ruby on Rails, Go, PostgreSQL on AWS \- Git, TDD, SCRUM \- Experience
building and scaling REST APIs \- Experience w/ the entire stack -
JavaScript/jQuery as well as ActiveRecord/Database/SQL

Dash is a new way to pay at bars and restaurants. Using your phone, you can
check-in at a Dash venue, view your bill, split it with friends, and pay with
one tap.

The industry and subject matter we're in couldn't be better. You are literally
scaling a system and product that helps people consume more Jalapeño Poppers
and Bud Lights.

Full-time, local only. Apply at jobs@paywithdash.com or
[https://angel.co/dash-1/jobs/58265-senior-rails-
engineer](https://angel.co/dash-1/jobs/58265-senior-rails-engineer)

------
DesaiAshu
Make School ([https://www.makeschool.com](https://www.makeschool.com), YC W12)

We're building a university replacement for computer science. Students spend
two years learning CS theory, shipping products and interning at a tech
startup. The program has no upfront cost for students, they pay tuition
through future earnings. Our founding class graduated to Snapchat, Pandora,
Edmodo, etc. Our investors include YC, a16z, Tim Draper, and Mitch Kapor.

We're looking for:

Curriculum Engineer with Rails focus (SF -
[https://www.makeschool.com/jobs/ruby-on-rails-
instructor](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs/ruby-on-rails-instructor))

Summer iOS Instructor (NYC, SF, Palo Alto -
[https://www.makeschool.com/jobs/ios-summer-
instructor](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs/ios-summer-instructor))

------
unwiredben
Roku - Sr. Software Engineer - Firmware, New Products ENGINEERING - SOFTWARE |
Austin, TX, United States

The Role and Responsibilities: We are looking for senior software engineers
with extensive experience in embedded Linux, system-on-a-chip (SoC)
development and integration, streaming audio and video technologies, and
lightweight consumer-oriented player systems such as Netflix, Hulu, or Amazon.
This is a senior role with a high-level of visibility and you must have a
proven track record of developing and porting software for new hardware
platforms from prototype to mass production.

See
[https://www.roku.com/about/employment](https://www.roku.com/about/employment)
for more info and an application link. There are a bunch of other software
engineering and QA positions there too, but this is one is specifically in my
group here at the Austin office.

------
richardhills
10to8 - [https://10to8.com](https://10to8.com) \- London, UK - Frontend
Javascript Engineer

10to8 is an online booking system that helps businesses. We are an ambitious
startup, based in London, looking for a javascript developer to join our
engineering team. Visit [https://10to8.com/jobs/](https://10to8.com/jobs/) to
apply. We are passionate about cutting-edge technology and we want to make its
benefits available to everyone, bringing it to places where it can have a
dramatic impact and improve the lives of people.

Can you imagine a world, where no one missed their commitments? No forgotten
dentist appointments, no late meetings, no last-minute cancellations or
disappointing no-shows. Can you imagine if coordinating took much less effort,
than organising your time now?

That world is possible with intelligent software like 10to8, which makes
getting to the right place at the right time just happen. That’s the world
we’re building with its customers right now.

We are looking to hire a javascript developer to join our dedicated
engineering team in London. You’ll help develop new features for our web and
mobile apps, used by thousands of small businesses in the UK and abroad. Our
apps use a mixture of modern technologies, including React, websockets, HTML5,
and BEM, and are largely asynchronous, with liberal use of AJAX. We will also
soon start using React-native for our mobile apps.

You know the fundamentals of interaction and visual design; you can tell the
best from the good. Above all, you can clearly articulate the reasons behind
your logic.

If you are motivated, communicative and a good team player, we want to hear
from you. You will play an active part in guiding the future development of
10to8 products. We strongly believe in autonomy and participatory decision-
making; your code will be in production within a few days of starting.

------
lionheart
Picmonic | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & Back-End

At Picmonic, we move fast, take risks, and pride ourselves on staying
flexible, fun, and ferociously committed to executing each day. Picmonic
provides students in higher education with a learning system of unforgettable
visual mnemonic images and creative stories. Our learning system works and
student feedback has been incredible, on top of the adoption we’ve experienced
and revenue we’ve generated. Picmonic is recognized as one of Arizona’s
hottest startups, winning the 2014 Spring Arizona Innovation Challenge and
having July 31st named as Picmonic day in Tempe. Come join an innovative and
fun team who are changing education for the better!

[http://www.picmonic.com/careers/software-
developer/](http://www.picmonic.com/careers/software-developer/)

email ken.robertson at picmonic dot com

------
rootsmith
Roam Mobility (MVNO) | Wireless Space | Vancouver BC Canada

Front-End Web Developer

If you sit anywhere in the spectrum from artsy designer to hard core
javascript (back-end of the front-end) we'd love to hear from you! *
ractive.js, grunt, bower, metalsmith, handlebars, jasmine and all the usual
web dev suspects (HTML5, responsive, CSS, LESS/SASS, etc.) * integrate with
back-end RESTful services (python)

...AND...

Intermediate to Senior Back-End Python Developer

If you are a full stack, devops, or straight-up back-end developer and want to
work on exciting stuff in the mobile space, we have a strong team to support
you. * python, flask, nginx, uwsgi stack * celery / rabbitmq * nosql/sql
hybrid on postgres * RESTful web app with API first development * AWS

More info:
[https://www.roammobility.com/careers/devops](https://www.roammobility.com/careers/devops)
careers @ our domain name

~~~
scottydelta
I am python flask developer, can the company sponsor visa? I am from India.

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like Python, JS, C, D, Lua or Erlang, and petabytes of data, this is
your dream job. AdRoll is one of the fastest growing adtech company, already
producing $100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Analytics is so critical to us that a large part of the stack, including our
high-performance, in-memory data backend, is developed in-house in Python
(Numba), Erlang, and C. Read more here

[http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/](http://tuulos.github.io/pydata-2014/)

[http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-
sep-2013/](http://tuulos.github.io/sf-python-meetup-sep-2013/)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.
PS. Btw, we write our own convex optimizers, if machine learning is close to
your heart - ping me for more info.

------
tmad4000
IdeaPad.io | Palo Alto, Boston | Software Engineer Full-time or INTERN hard-
core Web/mobile devs, and NLP/ML programmer. Contact: jcole@mit.edu

Whitepaper and demos: [http://about.ideapad.io](http://about.ideapad.io) We're
a team of MIT AI and web programmers (advisees of Tim Berners-Lee and Patrick
Winston) building a shared brain for organizations and the world. Our first
product is a collaborative UI for graphs that enables enterprise analytics
teams to discover and visualize the patterns and connections trapped within
their spreadsheet data.

We're mega-passionate about personal information management, the intersection
of philosophy and AI, and connecting people with related ideas!

We are early-stage (have paying enterprise customers, investment committed)
and offer sizable equity, or competitive salary.

------
koblas
Lead level Developer | Tubular Labs | Mountain View, CA

Principal Engineer | Tubular Labs | Canada

[https://tubularlabs.com/jobs/](https://tubularlabs.com/jobs/)

Tubular is about online video, we're not ad-tech or streaming. We empower
creators, media companies and brands to make better content, partnership, and
promotion decisions. We've reaised $20M in funding and have long list of
customers.

\-- Tech Stack:

    
    
      * Python
      * ElasticSearch, Cassandra, RabbitMQ
      * AngularJS, MySQL
    

\-- Looking for:

We're looking for folks to help us in Mountain View to be part of the core
team building our SAAS application. We're also looking at starting Canadian
operations (Toronto/Montreal) and looking for a key first hire.

If you're interested feel free to reach out, either via our job postings or
send me email: david@tubularlabs.com

------
QTtech
QUESTRADE INC. | PRODUCTION SUPPORT ANALYST, WINDOWS OR LINUX | TORONTO,
CANADA (CONTRACT OR FULL-TIME)

Questrade is a rapidly growing online financial service firm in Canada. Our
mission is to help Canadians achieve financial independence by offering our
clients with great investment products, cutting edge technologies, and quality
customer service throughout. We offer self-directed trading platforms for Do-
It-Yourself Investing, as well as professionally managed portfolios at ultra-
low fees.

\---- ABOUT THE POSITION ---- As a Production Support Analyst, you will
provide 3rd tier technical production support for mission critical brokerage
applications and databases. In addition, you will timely investigate and
troubleshoot incidents, support issue resolutions database, be involved into
configuration and installation of applications. You will work with
development, QA and infrastructure teams to understand applications and
resolve incidents.

\-- ABOUT YOU --- Your technical expertise comes from your BS degree and 3 or
4+ years of related technical experience supporting critical production
systems. You possess strong Linux or Windows administration and
troubleshooting skills, and have working knowledge of at least one Windows or
Linux shell scripting language. You have an understanding of Sybase, MS SQL
Server, or MySQL, as well as a working knowledge of networks, routers, TCP/IP
and UDP protocols. Your investigation, analysis, and problem-solving skills
are well-developed, and you understand change and configuration management
processes. You remain focused and do not lose sight of the smaller details,
even under pressure. You play well with others and understand the importance
of strong organizational and communication skills with other technical teams.
Have a passion for the financial services industry and FinTech? Even better!

Wanna know more? Check out this and more of our opportunities:
[http://www.questrade.com/why-questrade/careers](http://www.questrade.com/why-
questrade/careers)

------
sixothree
New Orleans, LA. Mid City.

Dynamic Health IT provides healthcare interoperability and certification
solutions. Our focus is on turnkey HL7 solutions and ONC-certified bolt-on
software for Meaningful Use, Clinical Quality Measures and Patient Portal.

We currently have two listing. One is for a .Net developer. The other is more
specific for a mobile apps developer working in Xamarin.

[http://neworleans.craigslist.org/sof/4972874193.html](http://neworleans.craigslist.org/sof/4972874193.html)

[http://neworleans.craigslist.org/sof/4992315043.html](http://neworleans.craigslist.org/sof/4992315043.html)

Excellent compensation. Flexible hours, good benefits, casual friendly work
environment. Great location on street car line in Mid-City New Orleans.
Interns considered.

~~~
gee_totes
This is the first time I've seen New Orleans on a who is hiring thread!

------
lsterjanaj
LiveRamp | Back End, Full-stack Generalist, Data Scientist | San Francisco |
Full time | [http://liveramp.com/careers/](http://liveramp.com/careers/)

At our core we are a technology company, and we are constantly solving
challenging problems in distributed systems, data analysis, massive
scalability, human interfaces, and much more.

LiveRamp is the leading data onboarder, enabling marketers to unify their
customer database across disparate online marketing applications and leverage
it for analytics, targeting, measurement, content optimization, and more.

If you are as respectful, collaborative and driven as you are brilliant,
consider joining our team. We are looking to double in size in the coming year
and are actively hiring full-time engineers and interns (summer or any time of
year).

------
seancoleman
Tuft & Needle | Phoenix, AZ | Full Stack & Front-End

We're disrupting the mattress industry by providing a high-quality mattress
for less by cutting out the middle-man markups and scammy industry tactics. In
2013, we set out to build a better product, and a better experience than what
was offered to us. Along the way, we've found a passion for creating products
of value. Careers at Tuft & Needle go well beyond competitive pay, benefits,
and perks (although we have all of those). We're much more than a mattress
company. At Tuft & Needle, we are a collection of entrepreneurs who have come
together to build something we could not have done on our own.

[https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs](https://www.tuftandneedle.com/jobs)

email sean at tuftandneedle dot com

------
jgraettinger1
Pippio - New York City (NYC) - Full Time (Local-only) - Senior Developer

We’re a seed-stage company hiring our core team. The founders are all alumni
of Right Media, Turn, Invite Media, and Google, and in previous lives have
built the first and largest Demand Side Platform (now Google’s DoubleClick Bid
Manager). Now we’re attacking an enormous need we see in the programmatic
ecosystem. We’re building an engineering-driven company, aiming to solve major
problems for enterprise clients to help them unlock new value.

You’ll be working with: Docker & CoreOS, Golang, GCE & AWS, graph algorithms
running over scaled SSD arrays, and tight latency requirements. We’re well
funded, with premiere investors.

[https://pippio.com/careers](https://pippio.com/careers)

------
cridenour
Casamatic - Cincinnati, OH - FULL-TIME, INTERN

\-- About our Product --

If you’re a recent home buyer, you know that the most frustrating part of
buying a home is finding it.

At Casamatic, we match you to homes, by asking you a handful of questions
about the people and activities that you love. Now, imagine that you’ve found
the perfect home—chances are that if it’s in a desirable area, it’ll be sold
within hours. So, Casamatic notifies you of new, matched homes immediately, as
soon as they hit the market. And with a tap of a button, we get you in the
home, with an awesome real estate agent, in less than an hour.

That’s why, for house hunters, the secret weapon is Casamatic.

\-- Open Positions --

iOS Engineer - Objective-C, Swift, React Native (your choice!) Frontend
Developer - ReactJS, CSS Flexbox Backend Developer - Python/Django, Go

Contact me direct at chris@casamatic.com

------
Darinspired
Spire Global | San Francisco / Glasgow | VISA OK

Spacecraft Hardware Engineer | Spacecraft Software Engineer | Distributed
Systems Engineer

[http://www.spire.com](http://www.spire.com)

Linux, C, Python, embedded systems, RTOS, microcontrollers, aerospace,
hardware, EE, PCB, FPGA, etc.

Spire builds and launches small satellites (cubesats) to capture valuable data
which we then offer to companies (AIS tracking, weather/climate, etc.). We’re
expanding across the globe and will have 20 cubesats in orbit by the end of
2015.

We are a fast moving, energetic start-up applying agile development principles
to a traditionally sluggish and overly-burdened industry (and having fun doing
it).

You will never be bored at Spire!

Please email Darin@spire.com if you are interested in learning more. Previous
work in satellites not required.

~~~
maguirre
My hat is off to Spire. I interviewed with them but for several reasons did
not do well during the interview. Regardless they were very cordial and
understanding. If you are into embedded check out these guys!

~~~
Darinspired
Thanks Maguirre! Please keep in touch with us for future opportunities.

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

We're looking for a software engineer to help build out our SaaS platform.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Job req:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc/81811030-fu...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc/81811030-full-
stack-engineer-saas)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
ketralnis
We're hiring like crazy at Hipmunk in San Francisco:

* Engineers (frontend, backend, mobile)

* DevOps/SRE

* Bizdev

* Marketing

* Product Manager

* SEO

* Customer service

Good pay, good benefits.
[https://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](https://www.hipmunk.com/jobs) Feel free to ping
me at the email on my profile page, or use the contact info on the jobs page
there.

------
connectifier
Connectifier | Orange County, CA | Software Engineer | DevOps

There is no way to have a bigger impact on society than to better organize the
world's human capital. Each year, millions of jobs go unfilled, over half of
workers are looking to leave their jobs, and $400B is spent on recruiting.
We've assembled a team from Google, Amazon, Carnegie Mellon, Stanford, NASA,
Microsoft Research, and Berkeley National Lab to tackle the challenge of
matching individuals to jobs. Join our small, fast-growing, and well-funded
team as we build the AI layer of our economy to help companies grow and
individuals to take the next step in their careers.

[https://www.connectifier.com/careers](https://www.connectifier.com/careers)

------
cliffmoon
Opsee | Frontend Application Developer | SF, Full Time, Early Stage

Opsee is looking for a talented, senior frontend engineer to be our second
employee and lead development of our web application. You’ll be using your
expertise in Javascript and modern frameworks to build tools developers love.

You’ll work closely with the backend team to spec and build new features, and
process real-time data streams from our APIs and bastion hosts. You’ll also
work with design to create a seamless and delightful product experience, and a
powerful web application to notify users of problems and visualize and report
on their application health and performance.

Opsee is early stage, but we're well funded and offer competitive salary,
great benefits, and generous equity. Get in touch: cliff@opsee.co

------
gourneau
Synthego | BioTech | Redwood City, CA | On Site

At Synthego, we are looking for people who want to help build a fully-
automated, research facility that moves, mixes, manipulates, and analyzes
molecules and cells. We're looking for badassery in the following areas: 1)
software engineers - mostly Python

2) mechanical engineers

3) wet lab technicians with experience in chemistry or biochemistry labs

4) Operations folks to help setup our our automated lab

5) Anyone else who kicks ass in significant technically deep ways in an
engineering or scientific discipline. In general, we have—and are continuing
to—build a team of extreme technical and scientific ass-kickers, in a joyful,
bullshit-free, you-own-it kind of environment. We are backed by Founders Fund,
and located in Redwood City, CA

email us at join@synthego.com for more information.

------
jpitzo
HouseCanary ([http://www.housecanary.com](http://www.housecanary.com)) | San
Francisco, CA

We're a startup working on price forecasting for US housing markets. We're a
rapidly growing team (went from 7-26 in 4 months) looking to fill the
following roles:

    
    
      * Python Engineer (pandas/statistical work a plus)
      * Frontend Developer (we use AngularJS)
      * Test Automation Engineer
      * Data Scientist
    

For more info: ([http://www.housecanary.com/about.html#section-work-with-
us-a...](http://www.housecanary.com/about.html#section-work-with-us-anchor)).
Some available positions are not yet listed on the site.

Email me at joey@housecanary.com to talk more.

~~~
cwang912
Your data scientist position is in San Antonio?

------
Equiet
Unite - San Francisco and Prague - Full time or Interns -
[http://unite.io](http://unite.io)

We're a data startup looking for engineers to join our small and highly
skilled team in our new office in San Francisco. We are building powerful
online advertising tools that everyone can use — not just big brands and
agencies. We are growing incredibly fast — our servers handle 2000 requests
per second and manage more than 700 million users (yes, that's 20% of the
internet).

We are looking for experienced front-end developers and full-stack engineers.
We use Angular/JavaScript (ES6) on the front end, and
Java/Cassandra/Kafka/Storm/Redis on the back end.

Feel free to ping me anytime at engineering@unite.io.

------
rsp1984
DotProduct -- Boston, MA or Wiesbaden, Germany

    
    
      == 1. Senior R&D Engineer in Computer Vision ==
      == 2. Software Engineer in Mobile ==
      
      == 1:

We are looking for a software engineer with a strong 3D Computer Vision or
Graphics background to join our R&D team. Interesting things we are working on
include Real-time Image Processing, SLAM, Optimization methods, Surface
Reconstruction, Meshing, 3D Scene Management.

Candidates should be extremely proficient both on a theoretical / algorithmic
level and in practical implementation (mostly C++ and shader languages) of
Computer Vision and Graphics algorithms.

Masters or PhD degree in CS or related fields with focus on Vision or Graphics
is required, as well as practical product development or job experience.

    
    
      == 2:

We are looking for an experienced, hands-on, detail-oriented developer with
strong skills in C++ and/or Java to join our application, UI and tools
development.

We have a number of projects inside the company for which we are looking for
support, from app development (Android, Windows, Qt) to internal tools, sensor
integration and development of core technology.

    
    
      == General information:
    

Besides the opportunity to work in a world-class R&D team on leading mobile 3D
computer vision technology, we offer a great salary, benefits and and a nice
work place with top-of-the-line work equipment. Significant equity is part of
the compensation package.

Our R&D team is still intimate so new hires can have a large impact on product
and future developments. Both positions are local and full-time.

    
    
      == About DotProduct:
    

We are a team of seasoned entrepreneurs and Computer Vision professionals that
brings real-time 3D capturing to mobile devices equipped with advanced camera
sensors.

We are backed by Intel Capital and various angel investors. Our office
locations are Houston, TX; Boston, MA and Wiesbaden, Germany (R&D). Contact is
jobs (at) dotproduct3d (dot) com www.dotproduct3d.com

~~~
angersock
So, are you not hiring for your Houston location?

~~~
rsp1984
The Houston office is only assembly and order execution. We don't intend to
build an R&D unit there.

------
madeofpalk
Mi9 - Sydney, Australia - Full time and fix term contracts

Mi9 is the digital arm of Nine Entertainment Company who builds and runs
Australia's highest trafficked websites like ninemsn and 9Jumpin.com.au

It's an awesome place to work - with great people and cool tech and
interesting challenges. I love it. All our new sites are built in Node.js and
we're always looking at how we can use new tech to make things better.

Positions available include

• Android Developer - TV

• iOS Developer - TV (6 month contract)

• Network Experience Manager

• Senior Designer

• Software Developer - Video (6 month contract)

• Software Developer - Video (Full-Time)

• Web Developer - TV (6 month contract)

• Web Developer/SEO Specialist - TV (6 month contract)

See all positions here [http://mi9.com.au/careers](http://mi9.com.au/careers)

Come work with us :)

~~~
sgarg1
The linked site has 0 listings.

~~~
madeofpalk
It appears adblock blocks the iframe through to jobvite for some reason.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qtY9Vfwf&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qtY9Vfwf&jvresize=http://advertising.ninemsn.com.au/careers/frameresize.htm)

~~~
jimhackrank
Looks like it's unrelated to jobvite specifically - iframe is located on
[http://mi9.com.au/careers](http://mi9.com.au/careers), it is referencing some
assets on advertising.ninemsn.com.au and adblock is blocking because of
"advertising" in the url.

------
vincentg
Buildzoom (YC S12) - Full Stack Ruby on Rails Engineer - San Francisco. Visa
ok but not H1B it's too late :(, no remote

\---

The company simplifies the process of selecting a home improvement contractor
and improving the outcomes of remodeling and construction projects. By
gathering and analyzing information on 3.5 million licensed contractors and 50
million improvement projects, the company has brought new levels of
transparency and accountability to a notoriously difficult industry.

\---

In this role, you’ll be working throughout the stack to move our consumer
marketplace site forward. Responsibilities will range from server
configuration to front-end implementation and everything in between.

We're looking for someone that will jump at the opportunity to take ownership
of product features that drive traction, which will be used by tens of
thousands of users each day.

Here are some examples of problems you’ll help us solve:

* Build a clean and simple user interface that sifts through millions of transactional records, allows consumers to see the current remodeling activity in their neighborhood and engage with the contractors performing the work.

* Implement payment processing by integrating with third party providers and implementing a scheduling and tracking system to maintain transaction records.

* Enhance the accuracy of our machine learning classifier, which infers what types of work contractors specialize in based off their transactional histories.

* Apply our pricing analysis to help consumers understand the cost and value associated with their home improvement investments.

Please Apply here:

[http://www.jobsintech.io/jobs/full-stack-rails-developer-
bui...](http://www.jobsintech.io/jobs/full-stack-rails-developer-buildzoom)

To know which visa you're eligible to, please use:
[http://www.jobsintech.io/visa_eligibility](http://www.jobsintech.io/visa_eligibility)

------
okhudeira
Pangea | Chicago, IL | Full Time | Web (React.js), Android (Java), iOS
(Objective-C/Swift), DevOps (AWS/Chef or similar), Backend (.NET/C#)

Pangea is an emerging payments company that is developing an innovative value
transfer system that leverages retail, mobile and web connectivity to address
the high costs and lack of transparency in the money remittance space. We aim
to empower the 2.5 billion global underbanked community that have limited
access to basic financial services. Pangea is 1 of 8 companies selected for
the inaugural class of the Impact Engine, a venture accelerator led by Chuck
Templeton, the founder of OpenTable (NASDAQ: OPEN) with guidance from world-
class mentors and entrepreneurs. We're located at 1871, the entrepreneurial
center at the Merchandise Mart.

Full job descriptions:

\- Lead Mobile Engineer ([https://gopangea.com/jobs/lead-mobile-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/lead-mobile-engineer.html))

\- DevOps ([https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/devops-engineer.html))

\- Android ([https://gopangea.com/jobs/android-
developer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/android-developer.html))

\- Backend/Full stack ([https://gopangea.com/jobs/full-stack-software-
engineer.html](https://gopangea.com/jobs/full-stack-software-engineer.html))

Currently, our backend is mostly .NET (C#) running on Amazon Web Services
(using ElastiCache with Redis, RDS with MySQL). We use git (on Bitbucket),
Chef, TeamCity, JIRA, and Slack. The keyword here is ‘currently’. We believe
in using the right tool for the job. Your input will help shape the future of
our tooling and the business.

Developers get fully loaded Retina Macbook Pros, dual monitors and your choice
of keyboard and mouse. We run Parallels for .NET/C# work and hope to move to
VSCode or Xamarin for backend development when the time is right.

------
calvinfo
Segment – Engineering | SF (local)

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like Rdio, Bonobos, and Atlassian.

Where we're at:

\- built with Go, Node, NSQ, Redis, AWS \- a little over 40 people, and
growing actively \- we <3 open source [1]

If that sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you.

Apply: [https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

[1]: [https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)

------
bcx
Olark is Hiring Remote Backend Python Engineers, and part-time customer
service in US timezones

Our collective mission is to:

\- To help people make Happy Customers through personality, authenticity, and
mutual understanding.

\- To exemplify a positive organization by creating a safe space to speak,
listen, empathize, and build each other up.

\- To be active in the communities around us by learning from and sharing
lessons with everyone we meet.

Learn more about our values here:
[http://www.olark.com/values](http://www.olark.com/values) and positions here:
[http://www.olark.com/jobs](http://www.olark.com/jobs)

------
cellshade
Software Engineer | Atlanta, GA | PrimeRevenue

We're the industry leading solution for supply chain finance. Recognized as
one of Atlanta’s Best and Brightest Companies to Work For and a winner of
numerous prestigious industry awards, PrimeRevenue offers a challenging,
rewarding, and truly entrepreneurial working environment.

Our employees enjoy competitive compensation, excellent benefits, and flexible
working conditions.

Currently hiring developers experienced in Ruby and JS. See
[http://primerevenue.theresumator.com/apply](http://primerevenue.theresumator.com/apply)
or email me directly at brosenblum@primerevenue.com.

------
oebs
42reports - Berlin, Germany; VISA

Python Infrastructure Developer - Your job is to continue automating our
development and operations processes. You help built and maintain the tools to
develop, deploy and run our applications on AWS.

Javascript/Frontend Developer - You help maintain and extend our frontend
application (AngularJS) and are not afraid to venture into touching the
backend code as well!

Backend Developer - Help developing our backend services and daemons (mostly
Django and Tornado), work with many Terabytes of data in PostgreSQL.

More information at
[https://42reports.com/career/](https://42reports.com/career/)

------
gibrown
Remote - Full Time - Data Wrangler - Automattic (makers of WordPress.com,
Jetpack, Polldaddy, Gravatar)

We're a distributed company with employees in 39 countries. Help us influence
the 23% of the web that runs on WordPress.

We're building out our data infrastructure. Each day we handle: \- 3.5 Million
New Posts & Comments From 196 countries \- 39 Million Elasticsearch Queries In
144 languages \- 33 Terabytes of Elasticsearch Data for 175M+ Unique Visitors
\- 0.5 billion pageviews \- Millions of events streaming through Kafka, Hive,
Impala, eventually Spark

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

automattic.com/work-with-us/data-wrangler/

------
AndrewKemendo
Visidraft ([https://www.visidraft.com](https://www.visidraft.com)) | REMOTE or
D.C. Area

Flexible schedules, 10 days guaranteed vacation - no max vacation; equity
grant (not options)

Full stack:

\- Expert in C++, C#, JavaScript, Objective-C, SQL

\- Created RESTful services using .Net WebAPI

\- Created websites and directives in AngularJS

\- WebGL usage or related framework (ThreeJS, etc.)

\- Proficient using Visual Studio, XCode, SQL SMS

\- Worked on iOS apps built in Objective-C and C++

\- Comfortable with 3D rendering, math, and transformations

\- Programmed a rendering pipeline & shader w/ OpenGL ES2.0

\- Comfortable managing databases in Azure and AWS

\- Comfortable using Git for source control

Computer Vision Researcher:

\- Has built or implemented a SLAM system from scratch

\- Proficient in C or C++

\- Has used ROS

\- Has worked with OpenCV or the PCL

\- Mathemagician

~~~
strebordub
I can't find an email anywhere, where do I send the application?

~~~
AndrewKemendo
Sorry about that - edit timed out: Andrew@Visidraft.com

------
LevonK
Disney Studios | Burbank, CA | Data Engineers

We're looking for passionate "learners" to work with on our platforms and do
some interesting analysis. We're leveraging Apache Spark, Mahout, MLlib,
GraphX, Kafka and other fun technologies.

The Data Services team does things like extracting media meta information from
digital assets and analyzing how people are talking about/consuming content
(Movies, Music & Stage).

Expecting people with strong Linux & Java; Scala, Python & R are nice to
haves.

[http://bit.ly/201408DisneyDataEngineer](http://bit.ly/201408DisneyDataEngineer)

------
troyastorino
PicnicHealth (YC S14) - San Francisco, CA - Full Time, Intern
picnichealth.com, demo.picnichealth.com

PicnicHealth helps patients achieve better care by centralizing and
streamlining all their medical information.

We're looking for a full-stack and front-end web hackers. Ideally, we want to
find an engineer who also wants to take ownership of our product's UX.

For interns, we want CS students (or equivalent) who are entering their 3rd or
4th year at school, and are able to quickly build out web applications.

We run Node and postgres on AWS, and Backbone, Browserify, and React on the
client.

Checkout picnichealth.com/jobs for more info, or email jobs@picnichealth.com.

------
ericwu01
Opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA - Front-End Engineer

Work with a talented, close-knit team to change the way homes are purchased
and sold. We've raised $32m from Khosla and GGV and are looking to grow the
front-end engineering team.

Here are a few reasons to spend an hour with us:

1\. We're doing something very ambitious that touches 2/3rd of Americans and
over $20 trillion of assets.

2\. We're early so you'll have the opportunity to grow, help steer the
direction of the product and company and have a seat at the table.

3\. Buying and selling real estate is a painful process and one of the most
difficult, complex and lengthy transactions.

Email us (jobs at) opendoor.com.

------
nhangen
IgnitionDeck - REMOTE - Based in Tampa, FL

We are a rapidly growing company that builds plugins and themes for WordPress.

We're looking to fill multiple part-time (20'ish hours) and full-time
positions:

* Front-end dev (HTML/CSS/WordPress/js/jQuery/some PHP) * PHP dev (LAMP + WordPress + js + jQuery/Ajax) * Support (Currently looking to fill evening/weekend roles) * Executive Assistant

More information on the support/php positions here:

[http://ignitiondeck.com/id/careers](http://ignitiondeck.com/id/careers)

please email careers at ignitiondeck dot com and mention this posting.

------
mkilling
PlaytestCloud - [playtestcloud.com] - Potsdam/Berlin, Germany

We're looking for a full time, on-site _Community Manager / Account Manager_

    
    
      * Manage game test projects
      * Maintain customer relations
      * Identify and qualify leads
      * our devs will help make your job easier
    

Perks:

    
    
      * free coffee, drinks, beer and snacks
      * Flexible working hours
      * MacBook or iMac for work
      * see the newest unreleased video games
    

Contact: marvin@playtestcloud.com

[https://www.playtestcloud.com/jobs](https://www.playtestcloud.com/jobs)

------
guha
Image processing and/or Machine learning engineer | Full-stack engineer

SILICON VALLEY or REMOTE

FULL-TIME, GRADUATE INTERN, CONSULTING, or CONTRACT

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data and image
processing. At the moment, we're looking for people with recent experience
working with open source packages in vision and/or deep learning. CUDA
knowledge is a plus. We are also open to talking to full-stack engineers who
have built sophisticated and scalable systems with Java, C++, Postgres, and
Javascript. We have an accomplished team with a proven record. Contact
info@onutechnology.com.

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- New York, NY -
Part-Time - Remote

Student Loan Hero (SLH) is looking to add to its team of writers for the SLH
blog. We’re looking for writers who can offer a fresh and original take with
writing that interests and excites our growing audience of student loan
borrowers.

[https://studentloanhero.com/freelance-blog-post-writer-
remot...](https://studentloanhero.com/freelance-blog-post-writer-remote-
contract/)

------
qardiostars
Qardio | System Administrator | Amsterdam | Full Time | On Site Only

Qardio is looking for a Linux System Administrator with experience in
managing, monitoring and automating operations of high-availability, high-
scalability AWS server infrastructure, and in-depth system performance tuning.

\--- Qardio is an award-winning full-stack technology company offering smart
heart health monitoring solutions.

Company site: [https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) Career
site: [http://careers.getqardio.com](http://careers.getqardio.com)

\---

------
will_critchlow
Permanent, full-time roles in London, New York City, and Seattle.

We are hiring for a bunch of roles at the moment - you can read more about the
positions (and the company) here:
[https://www.distilled.net/jobs/](https://www.distilled.net/jobs/) but in
short, we're a digital marketing company, specialising in organic and paid
search, content, and digital PR.

The jobs - in order of those most obviously of interest to HN:

LONDON: Front-end developer with _some_ experience (£30-35k)
[http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/55137](http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/55137)

\---------------------

LONDON / NYC / SEATTLE: Digital marketers (range of experience) See list -
[http://distilled.workable.com/](http://distilled.workable.com/)

\---------------------

LONDON / NYC: Client development / Sales consultant London:
[http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/54965](http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/54965)
NYC:
[http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/55636](http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/55636)

\---------------------

LONDON / NYC / SEATTLE: Recruitment & HR manager UK:
[http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/55167](http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/55167)
US:
[http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/56764](http://distilled.workable.com/jobs/56764)

\---------------------

We recently had an all-hands email thread where people discussed what brought
them to Distilled, and why they are still here. It got many great replies
(including a number talking about how people's friends had typically had 2-3
jobs in the time they'd been with us), but this one stood out:

"A combination of an informal environment, freedom, and high expectations - I
wanted a place where I could be myself and grow doing/learning things that I
was passionate about, while having lots of smart people around me to
collaborate with in doing so. I came from a huge, strictly regimented and
siloed company, and was fed up with being told "that's a great idea, but it's
not your job", and Distilled seemed to be the polar opposite."

~~~
Roedou
Thanks for posting Will! Here's the advert for our marketing consultant role
in Seattle:

[https://www.distilled.net/jobs/seattle/online-marketing-
cons...](https://www.distilled.net/jobs/seattle/online-marketing-consultants/)

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology, Philadelphia Suburbs (Blue Bell)

We're looking for multiple software and DevOps engineers. If interested,
contact careers@wingspan.com.

Wingspan Technology is a small, family friendly software company headquartered
in Blue Bell, PA. The Wingspan engineering team is responsible for
architecture, implementation, and maintenance of the company’s enterprise
software products that target highly regulated industries, primarily life
sciences. Current projects span the whole software lifecycle, from maintenance
of industry-leading solutions to the development of new, unannounced products;
some are on-premise and some SaaS.

Our engineering team has exposure to a wide range of technology; for new
projects we’re using Scala, React, Solr, and Postgres, with an emphasis on
functional programming techniques where appropriate. Internally we use
Atlassian tools for defect tracking, continuous integration, and code reviews.
Engineers involved in tier 3 support typically work with older technologies,
but are able to see how real customers use their work. New engineers typically
rotate through a series of projects over time. These might include building
new UI features in Javascript, writing database migration scripts, or tier 3
support for a SaaS application, depending on the candidate’s interest and
experience. Project selection is based around the current needs of our
customers, and offers many opportunities to take ownership of projects that
have real value to the company.

------
carterbrutschy
San Francisco, CA - Full-Time Tripping.com Full Stack Engineer ---About Us---
Tripping is the world's largest site for vacation rentals. We work with top
sites to offer 2.5 million vacation homes in 100,000 cities worldwide. We’re
venture-backed, growing FAST, and having fun playing in a $100B market. And
we’re looking for Backend Engineers right now, so apply today. ---About You---
You’re smart, driven by logic, and passionate about finding creative solutions
to complex problems. You love data and you’re obsessed with using it to make
the world more efficient. You’ve always set high standards for yourself and
you want to be surrounded by smart people who challenge and inspire you to
play at the top of your game. We are looking for talented Full Stack Engineers
to start ASAP. Tripping is a tech-focused startup, so you will have the
freedom to try new things and influence the design and technical direction of
the site. ---Requirements--- Strong knowledge of a modern language - PHP,
Python, Ruby, Go * Strong understanding of MVC and frameworks * Strong
knowledge of big data, database design, and/or search algorithms * Experience
with NoSQL and/or RDBMS * Demonstrated ability to write clean, light code *
Experience working with Javascript, HTML, and CSS * Experience working with
XML, JSON, and REST * Experience working with queueing systems such as
RabbitMQ and Beanstalk * [https://www.tripping.com/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.tripping.com/careers/full-stack-engineer)

------
rogueresearch
Rogue Research Inc. - Montreal Canada - Software Developer

Rogue Research is looking for a motivated individual to join our team of
software developers to help make the next generation of neuronavigation
equipment for the neuroscience community. We are looking for a software
developer to work on our Objective-C / OS X / Cocoa / desktop application.

Job desc: [https://www.rogue-
research.com/job_openings.html](https://www.rogue-
research.com/job_openings.html) Contact: cv@rogue-research.com

------
aresant
PathSense is hiring a systems engineer, software engineer, and machine
learning scientist in San Diego:

[https://pathsense.com/careers/](https://pathsense.com/careers/)

PathSense is building a better location stack for iOS and Android that
delivers the accuracy and power efficiency needed for today's top apps.

We want to power location for 1,000,000,000 smartphones in the next year and
we're well on the way with the beta customers that are engaged with the
PathSense platform.

Well funded by Data Collective and others.

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Local only. Relocation assistance
available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web applications, APIs,
products, and services.

Open positions:

    
    
        - Senior Software Engineer
        - Software Engineer
        - Front-end Engineer
        - UX/UI Designer
    

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript.

More info:
[http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/](http://www.promptworks.com/jobs/)

------
centarelife
Practice Director in Milwaukee, WI.

Lead a rapidly expanding team of Agile and Organizational Development experts
in a truly fun and innovative company! Lead with autonomy, mastery and purpose
in a highly collaborative environment.

Must have experience in growing teams of 30+ people and modern
business/management techniques.

More info: [http://www.centare.com/careers/current-
opportunities/?cc=sho...](http://www.centare.com/careers/current-
opportunities/?cc=show&id=4710834)

Or: amanda.daering@centare.com

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors and advisors include Index Ventures, Jerry Yang’s AME
Cloud Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech
Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
bonanza_com
Bonanza.com in Seattle is looking for a full stack Ruby on Rails developers to
continually improve the user interface, performance, feel, and other aspects
of the site to make our customers happier, save time, and have more fun buying
and selling on Bonanza.com.

You’ll be working in the full stack, from the mysql database up to jQuery and
HTML/CSS. You should be comfortable receiving sometimes-vague bug reports, and
having the doggedness to track down repro steps and make an appropriate fix.
You should have the empathy to see problems from our customers’ perspectives
and keep their needs in mind while building solutions. An innate sense of good
UX design would be super helpful in this position.

Because we’re a small and close-knit team, attitude is a critical element in
our selection process. The ideal candidate will be able to speak both "geek"
and "human," and will approach problems with a "can-do" attitude.

Bonanza is a fast-growing (averaged 50-100% yearly growth over 5 years) and
already-profitable company. It's fun to work for a winner.

In addition to a competitive salary and the typical bennies, we offer strange
and wonderful perks like working from home every Wednesday, "Freedom February"
(when we move the office to a tropical locale for the month) and on-site
massage.

To apply, please visit
[http://www.bonanza.com/jobs](http://www.bonanza.com/jobs)

------
mavenclinic
Early Stage Platform Engineer - New York, NY

Maven ([https://www.mavenclinic.com](https://www.mavenclinic.com)) is
dedicated to creating a better consumer healthcare experience. Our first
product is a platform for delivering real-time video appointments with women’s
health care professionals ranging from wellness providers up through MDs. We
just launched last month ([http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-digital-
health-clini...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-digital-health-
clinic-maven-is-revolutionizing-womens-healthcare/)). We’ve got a great team,
top-tier investors, and awesome momentum in a huge space that is ripe for
disruption.

We’re hiring for a platform engineer to join our growing product team. This is
an early-stage opportunity and you’ll get the chance to help us architect this
system as it scales and we add new features. We take security, automation, and
long-term thinking seriously.

\- python3 (flask, sqlalchemy) \- deployed to Google Cloud Platform on a
docker cluster (debian hosts) w/ ansible \- SQL and NoSQL
(MySQL/elasticsearch) \- DevOps skills a plus.

[https://angel.co/maven-4/jobs/54376-back-end-
developer](https://angel.co/maven-4/jobs/54376-back-end-developer) \- contact
hello@mavenclinic.com for more info!

~~~
scottydelta
Are you able to sponsor visa for this position?

------
rskinner
Signpost | New York, NY

A very exciting update this month!!! We’re excited to announce the close of
our Series C round ($20.5MM). It will continue to spread online, but here are
some highlights of the initial coverage -

    
    
         Calacanis.com - http://goo.gl/U5FBNi     
         Forbes - http://goo.gl/qJ02BD
         TechCrunch - http://goo.gl/4VXI2v
    

We build cloud-based marketing software that gives local businesses the power
to effortlessly build and manage customer relationships.

Our platform builds customer profiles by capturing every email, call and
credit card transaction. Signpost’s automated marketing engine then uses this
data to drive new customer conversion and loyalty, reviews and referrals from
existing customers. We empower local businesses by delivering measurable
results while saving valuable time.

    
    
         Open Positions:
    
         Senior Software Engineer (NYC) - http://grnh.se/1odlt3
    
         Senior Product Manager (NYC) - http://grnh.se/6qx5he
    
         Product Marketing Manager (NYC) - http://grnh.se/8h3m5j
    
         Director/VP of Finance (NYC) - http://grnh.se/qoe71s
    
         National Sales Executive (ATX) - http://grnh.se/6s5cln
    
         Sales Representative (NYC) - http://grnh.se/7cnbpr
    
         Sales Representative (DEN) - http://grnh.se/q8dksv
    
         Sales Representative (ATX) - http://grnh.se/yphf8a

~~~
jraines
Your only software eng position there goes to a sales position with a message
saying that the position you were trying to view is no longer open.

~~~
rskinner
Sorry about that jraines! I've updated the link in our post -
[http://grnh.se/1odlt3](http://grnh.se/1odlt3)

------
RodolpheO
Komponant - Bangkok/Remote - CTO/Cofounder

Komponant (Techgrind Incubator W15 batch) is seeking a Cofounder/CTO to help
us create a new music application, SING. To create vocals, music producers
still have to resort to traditional, costly, time-consuming, uncertain
methods. SING will enable them to create perfect vocals in the box,
eliminating the need for singers, hardware equipment and live rooms. It will
also open mind-blowing creative possibilities. Together we can make a big
impact on the music industry by introducing a disruptive innovation. We will
work together to specify, design, and build our first product, SING. Your
skill sets : \- Core OO language skills (C++) - required \- Web-app front-ends
& back-ends - a bonus \- Experience in Text-To-Speech technology - a bonus \-
Experience in Audio Engineering & Signal Processing - a bonus You also need to
be able to find elegant solutions to complex problems, and to have a strong
interest for music/music technology. You will get the chance, if so desired,
to work in a rewarding environment in central Bangkok (work permit included).
Your application will be considered regardless of where you live. Remote
collaboration and company retreats on a Thai tropical island sound just great!
This is your chance to grow, learn, and drive innovation. More info, demo, and
contact: www.komponant.com

------
GiselleDarlene
Anyone Can Learn To Code | Chicago | PT Marketing Manager

Anyone Can Learn To Code is ranked among the five leading professional web
development coding bootcamps by Tech Cocktail. Our students emerge from a
broad range of backgrounds and are all invested in pursuing ambitious futures
in web development. ACLTC is a part time full-stack web dev program so that
students retain their full-time jobs while studying weeknights and Sundays.
We’re now entering our second year in Chicago and will begin our first cohort
in San Francisco this Fall.

We are now seeking a Marketing Manager that will coordinate all online
marketing efforts. This is a part-time contract position that has potential to
develop into a more permanent role.

The Marketing Manager will lead and develop various marketing strategies not
limited to:

Manage social media accounts Handle marketing our events and meetups Create,
plan and execute email marketing campaigns Excellent communication,
professional and interpersonal skills required. Must be self-motivated and a
self-directed professional, requiring minimal supervision for successful
execution. 3+ years experience in marketing and teamwork.

For more details and to apply - [https://angel.co/anyone-can-learn-to-
code/jobs/65185-marketi...](https://angel.co/anyone-can-learn-to-
code/jobs/65185-marketing-manager-contracted-p-t-position)

------
ScotterC
* Full Stack Engineers * DevOps Lead

TeachersPayTeachers -
[http://www.teacherspayteachers.com](http://www.teacherspayteachers.com) (TpT)
New York, NY

We're building out a new engineering team at an established startup in Ed-
Tech. First, a little bit of who we are:

TpT is the world's first and biggest online open marketplace where teachers
buy, sell, and share original educational materials. Our community of over 3
million active teachers connects and shares knowledge on the site every day,
and has generated over $100 million in sales of some of the best, original,
most creative classroom resources.

Where you come in: although the company has a lot of users and strong
reputation, only now are we building out our NYC engineering team to build out
TpT's future. We're looking to build a tech dream team that'll be our core.
This a green field opportunity to set the engineering culture and how we
organize ourselves going forward while maintaining an app at high traffic and
still growing!

I'm putting together a 'dream team' so to speak of engineers who will be the
core of our NYC team. The site is a monolithic architecture of PHP/MySQL/NGINX
and we're breaking it down into SOA.

Application for all three positions:
[http://grnh.se/l56nvo](http://grnh.se/l56nvo)

or shoot me an email scott at teacherspayteachers.com

------
renang
TrueServer B.V. - Amsterdam, The Netherlands - Frontend/Backend developers -
[http://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/vacature-
developer/](http://www.true.nl/over-true/vacatures/vacature-developer/)
(english version at the bottom)

True is one of the key players in the Dutch hosting market and rapidly growing
on the areas of Managed Hosting and Cloud Hosting. True exists for over 15
years and has extensive experience in hosting mission critical applications,
focused on the management of e-commerce and enterprise web application
solutions.

Your job will be to create and support applications and services that will be
used by the whole organization, from a Ticket interface to the customers to
creating our own Virtual Platform.

We have a API-first design with many microservices, distributed computing,
exposing a RESTful API which is then consumed by the frontend, using either
AngularJS or ReactJS.

Job requirements:

\- Experience in building applications with the following techniques (in
order): PHP (Symfony2 & CakePHP), HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript (AngularJS/ReactJS),
Git, Shell script, MySQL, Memcache, Redis.

\- Experience in building applications with the following techniques would be
nice: Vagrant, Ansible, NodeJS, GulpJS, Coffeescript, Golang.

\- Extensive knowledge of OOP, Design Patterns and clear notion about the
maintainability in regards to Unit Testing, MVC, CI & DRY.

------
agentinbox
Agent Inbox | Fort Lauderdale, FL | Senior UX/UI Designer

Agent Inbox is a design-driven real estate application that is transforming
the way real estate agents communicate and schedule. The application has
created an easy to use scheduling and showing process for all parties through
a secure mobile messaging platform, route planner, and an agent-to-agent
scheduling system. The result is an exceptional tool kit designed for the way
real estate agents work.

You will be joining an amazing team: one of the top Realtors in South Florida,
2 of the top 100 Ruby on Rails contributors, a market research expert, a
seasoned startup operations veteran, and 3 additional senior engineers. Our
design foundation comes from the world-class designer behind Desk.com,
Bitl.ly, Heroku, Grooveshark and more, so you will be building upon an
incredibly well organized and high quality product. Our development team is
entirely remote, but you should be local.

As our UI/UX Designer, you will be at the forefront of our product team,
moving ahead of the rest to determine what we need to work on. You must be
excited to challenge your assumptions and prove ideas with data; everything we
do is an experiment, but decisions are made pragmatically.

Apply here:
[https://agentinbox.workable.com/j/B620BDDF57](https://agentinbox.workable.com/j/B620BDDF57)

------
yanatan16
Rafflecopter.com | Beautiful Boulder, CO | Senior Infrastructure Engineer OR
Web UI Engineer | Semi-remote OK, Local preferred.
[http://jobs.rafflecopter.com](http://jobs.rafflecopter.com)

We're a small team providing giveaways as a service to bloggers and brands
across the globe. We are a fully-bootstrapped and profitable company with
multiple developer co-founders.

We're looking for talented and motivated engineers to join our team and build
a great platform together.

------
vincentperes
Data Scientist | Companybook | companybooknetworking.com | Full Time | On site
| Oslo, Norway

As a Data Scientist you will work with TBs of structured and unstructured data
and apply state of the art Machine Learning and Data Mining techniques on it.
You will have the central position in the dev team since all Companybook's
products depend on massive amounts data. You will be involved in all phases of
the development: from the analysis and design to the implementation. As a Data
Scientist you will have the ability to shape the future all our business by
adding intelligence to all our data products.

Responsibilities:

\- Advise the dev team on all aspects of Machine Learning and Data Mining \-
Select the most appropriate ML tools and techniques for solving particular
data challenges \- Transform and convert unstructured data set into structured
data products \- Train and build machine learning models to meet business
goals \- Collect, process, cleanse, and merge raw data from a wide variety of
structured and unstructured sources.

Skills & experience

Required:

\- MS (PhD) in Computer Science, Machine Learning or Statistics \- Strong
theoretical background and practical experience in machine learning and
information retrieval \- Strong working knowledge of all core ML techniques:
clustering, regression, classification,.. \- Excellent written and verbal
communication skills.

Desirable:

\- Search Ranking \- Java/Hadoop/MapReduce

Contact: jobs@companybook.no

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto Downtown, Fulltime

We value small teams, engineering-friendly culture, beautiful design and
getting things done. Our technology stack includes: RoR, Go,
Backbone/Marionette, Elastic Search, Chef, AWS, Hadoop, Python for Machine
Learning. Check out [https://github.com/500px](https://github.com/500px),
[http://developers.500px.com/](http://developers.500px.com/).

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Senior/Intermediate Web Developers to help us solve 
        scalability challenges, build beautiful UI/UX, improve
        search and rating algorithms, implement machine learning 
        and vision solutions.
      - Senior DevOps Engineers to help us grow our infrastructure, 
        build new tools and automation, provide expert advice on 
        building robust systems at large scale, and work with cutting 
        edge technologies like Docker and Kafka.
      - Senior/Intermediate Mobile Developers to help us build 
        500px iOS and Android mobile products for capturing, 
        editing, licensing and engaging with beautiful 
        photography.
    

What we offer:

    
    
      - hard technical challenges
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - computer/laptop of your choice
    

Apply here: [http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

~~~
borplk
"unlimited vacation" ... yeah we all know how well that works out

~~~
MDCore
I don't. How have you seen it work out?

~~~
borplk
It doesn't work. It makes something that should be explicit into an implicit
thing.

Where do you draw the line? Can I take 2 months holiday leave? No? That
doesn't sound like unlimited to me, so let's not call it that.

------
playing_colours
Hubrick - Berlin, Germany - Senior Frontend developer - Full time or freelance
for about 3 months [https://hubrick.com/job-detail-
front.html](https://hubrick.com/job-detail-front.html)

Hubrick is a platform for everyday internet-based activities, including
streaming, shopping, socialising, and information browsing. It's one part
premium content provider, two parts fun and engaging, and three parts
synergetic, rewarding and sociable.

We’re looking for a great full-time Frontend Developer to build, structure,
grow and scale Hubrick.

Your skills:

    
    
      - You completely control HTML5, CSS3 and Javascript
      - You are an expert in one or more modern web development frameworks such as react.js, backbone.js, angular.js or ember.js, etc.
      - You never stop learning, are curious, use new technologies and want to contribute.
    

What you get out of it:

    
    
      - Work in a startup with other professionals initiated by an experienced team.
      - Have the opportunity to shape our product from scratch
      - Participate in architecture decisions, complex development tasks and challenging projects.
      - Work in our new and cool offices in Berlin.
    

Technologies we use:

    
    
      - Front end: Isomorphic ReactJs, Fluxible, NodeJs. Gulp, Less.
      - Back end: Java microservices.
    

Please write to jobs@hubrick.com

------
tommccabe
Diane von Furstenberg - DVF.com - New York, NY

We are a luxury fashion brand, based in New York City, and an Internet
Retailer top 500 website. I'm looking to grow our e-commerce team and have two
open development roles: E-commerce Web Developer & Junior Front-End Developer.

For the e-commerce developer role, I'm looking for someone who can work with
our platform (Demandware) to integrate with external systems, optimize
performance, and help us build a better shopping experience. Previous
experience with Demandware is great, but I'd like to talk to folks who have
experience on other platforms (ATG, Magento, Hybris, Shopify).

For the junior front-end developer role, I'm looking for someone who can work
with our creative, merchandising, and content teams to build out new shopping
features in HTML, CSS, Javascript.

More information & application information is here. Please mention HN if you
saw this!

\- E-commerce Web Developer: [https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/24292/e-commerce-
web-develope...](https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/24292/e-commerce-web-
developer)

\- Junior Front End Developer: [https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/24291/junior-
front-end-web-de...](https://authenticjobs.com/jobs/24291/junior-front-end-
web-developer)

------
Andrew_Metail
Metail (Cambridge, UK) - Senior Graphics Engineer, Senior Frontend Web
Engineers, Big Data Engineer - Full time, Contract - On-site only

Metail builds technology to allow people to try on clothes when shopping
online. We are a well funded startup and growing to meet our ambition.

At the moment we have several full-time and contract jobs at Metail's
engineering offices in the centre of Cambridge, UK:

\- Senior Frontend Application Engineer (Frontend Javascript, CoffeeScript,
Backbone, Single page web apps) - both permanent and contractors.

\- Senior Graphics Software Engineer (3D Visualisation, Direct3D, OpenGL, C++,
C#)

\- Big Data Engineer (MapReduce, NoSQL, Clojure, Cascalog, AWS) - both
permanent and contractors.

We also have an Operations Manger role available in our London office.

You would be joining a highly focussed technical team in a startup that is
working with customers around the globe (Latin America, Europe, Far East). We
enjoy the technical challenges of our day job and often socialise together in
the evening. Cambridge itself is a great place to live and has a large tech
community.

Unfortunately we are not in a position to help with visas, so we mostly need
great engineers who are already eligible to work in the UK.

If you are interested, you can get more details at
[http://metail.com/jobs/](http://metail.com/jobs/) or apply by email to
jobs+hn15@metail.com.

------
chris_raptr
Mountain View, CA

Senior Software Engineer, Desktop Client

Raptr, Inc.

Raptr develops software to help game players get the most out of their games.
Our flagship products are used by tens of millions of gamers around the world.

[http://plays.tv/](http://plays.tv/)

[http://raptr.com/](http://raptr.com/)

We are looking for outstanding, highly motivated Senior Engineers to join our
team.

The ideal candidate has strong experience building desktop applications. You
write high quality, tight and efficient code; know what it takes to ship a
solid application to millions of users, and how to support those users; have
excellent communication skills, love solving complex problems, and are also
looking to provide a voice in product design and direction.

Required Qualifications:

    
    
      5+ years of experience in design & development of desktop applications
      BS/MS degree in Computer Science
      Strong Computer Science fundamentals
      Experienced in programming C/C++ or Python
      Tools / Frontend GUI development
      Experience in object oriented design & programming
      Creative thinker who thrives in a small-team environment
    

Bonus Qualifications:

    
    
      Avid PC gamer
      Qt development experience
      Experience with agile development
    

Please contact Chris at chris_jobs@raptr.com if you're interested

------
aras
Yandy.com - Phoenix

Yandy is the leading provider of sexy lingerie and halloween costumes with a
track record of incredible growth. We are looking for outstanding back-end
software engineers to join the Yandy.com development team and help us build
and improve our industry leading website, apps and fulfillment platforms.

Our stack consists of PHP, Javascript, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic Search
running on Ubuntu, Laravel and GitHub.

Fun, high energy and entrepreneurial work environment, good benefits,
competitive pay.

Contact Aras at aras@yandy.com

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync - Dallas, TX - Software Developer, Operations Engineer - Full time -
On-Site Only

## About OrgSync

OrgSync is a higher-ed platform focused on creating an online campus
community. We help students get involved, admins get organized, and campuses
get meaningful information from their data. Founded in 2007, we now serve
hundreds of institutions with millions of users around the globe. We have an
exciting and relaxed culture that values team members' contributions and
dedication. Come be a part of our team!

## Development Environment

Our platform is a balance between cutting-edge and production-solid. We aren’t
afraid to try new things, but they must support our millions of users. The
platform is primarily a Ruby on Rails app, with additional services crafted in
Clojure, Node, and more. On the front-end, we’re big React fans, and we have
iOS and Android mobile apps. We’re fully hosted on AWS with a matching Docker
stack for local development.

## Positions

Software Developer - [http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-
developer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/software-developer)

Operations Engineer - [http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/operations-
engineer](http://www.orgsync.com/company/careers/operations-engineer)

------
trefn
Mixpanel (YC S09) | San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel is growing very rapidly - 13 people at the start of 2013, 36 by Jan
2014, 120 at the beginning of this year. Currently 170.

On the financial side, revenue is growing apace and we were recently valued at
$865M by a16z.

We are hiring for many engineering roles:

    
    
      * Product engineering manager - lead a team of product engineers, building everything from APIs to user facing products
      * Lead iOS engineer - lead our iOS efforts; we build crazy things that dig deep into iOS internals
      * Product engineer - mostly python/js/less; lots of work building tools to interact with and visualize data.
      * Systems engineer - mostly C/C++/Python; lots of work on scaling, reliability, and infrastructure. This team works on our custom datastore, written from the ground up in c/c++.
      * Site reliability engineer - this is a new team, built to improve reliability and performance across our infrastructure. We have > 1K leased dedicated machines, mostly running the datastore.
      * Machine learning engineer - come help us build predictive analytics. We have 1 brilliant person working on this now, but need more.
    

You can find more info about what we work on at
[https://code.mixpanel.com](https://code.mixpanel.com), and more info about
the jobs at [https://mixpanel.com/jobs](https://mixpanel.com/jobs).

If you're interested, send me an email at tim@mixpanel.com and I'll point you
in the right direction.

------
ryan_f
Ruby on Rails Developer

U.S. only - remote available depending on experience)

20spokes - Chicago,IL

Who we are

20spokes is a small and growing web development agency in Chicago. We work
with a large variety of clients, from launching a new web app to expanding an
existing business with a new mobile app. We're looking for #4 to join our team
and help us to continue to grow!

Who we want to hire

A talented full stack Ruby developer who wants to help us build great
projects.

\- 2-5 years of experience as a mid to senior level engineer. \- Ability to
develop a feature from a concept \- Understanding and experience with other
web technologies such as Sass, Javascript, Rails, Postgres, React, Backbone \-
Team player who is respectful and looking to contribute \- Pragmatic in making
decisions \- Passionate about learning and enthusiastic to share with the rest
of the team

Why should you work with us There's a ton of great places for developers but
we stand out as the little shop with great ideas. You'll have the opportunity
to directly impact 20spokes. We're small with you joining as #4. Fridays are
open days to contribute to our own products that are in use now, work on open
source, write a blog, and more. We invest in the people who join us. Your time
is also very important to us. We don't want our team to be in the office late
at night but out enjoying their lives.

[http://www.20spokes.com/jobs](http://www.20spokes.com/jobs)

~~~
brndn
I think you meant:
[http://www.20spokes.com/careers/](http://www.20spokes.com/careers/)

------
theswan
Clara Labs ([https://claralabs.com/](https://claralabs.com/), YC S14) - San
Francisco, Engineering, Full-Time

Clara is building the simplest possible interface to getting work done. Every
person on our team is involved in the thinking that creates their work - full
stack in the broadest sense of the term. This means identifying, owning, and
driving projects to completion.

We believe shipping early and frequently builds better products. An extreme
example: we scheduled thousands of meetings entirely manually for our first
Clara customers before building any software at all.

Accepting human dependency is the fastest way to building useful machine
intelligence. The failure of intelligence products to date has fundamentally
been a failure to build trust. It is the consequence of unreliability and lack
of focus (think: Siri). Conversely, Clara has delivered a highly reliable,
focused, and useful natural language interface from day one.

We’re looking for frontend, backend, and machine learning engineers to join
our early team. Check out our full descriptions for each role [1], and feel
free to ping me directly at stephen@claralabs.com if you have any questions!

[1] [https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/](https://jobs.lever.co/claralabs/)

------
jjolis
Verbling | San Francisco | Full-time | Engineering (Node.js, React, iOS)

Full listings at
[https://www.verbling.com/jobs](https://www.verbling.com/jobs) (summary below)

Verbling (Y Combinator) is helping the world learn foreign languages.

FULL-STACK JAVASCRIPT GENERALIST

Javascript is crucial to Verbling. We use Node.js on the backend and a
Backbone/React-based framework on the front-end. Looking for someone who's
excited about getting their hands dirty in all part of the stack.

Requirements: Experience in Node.js; front-end JS development, preferably in a
framework like Backbone, Angular, etc. Bonus: interest in spoken languages,
open-source contributions, experience in NoSQL; MongoDB, Couch, redis, or
similar; React.

iOS ENGINEER

We’re looking for someone who is not only well versed in iOS development, but
also has a strong understanding of good UX and isn’t afraid to get their hands
dirty in backend code.

Requirements: Experience developing, releasing, and maintaining native iOS
applications in both the App Store and Enterprise Distribution; Deep knowledge
of Objective-C, Cocoa, and Xcode; Experience collaborating on software
projects and working in a team environment; i18n experience; Strong debugging
skills; Knowledge of algorithms and data structures Bonus: Open-source
contributions; Experience in Android development. VISA ok

------
benjaminlhaas
Control Group, NYC -
[http://www.controlgroup.com](http://www.controlgroup.com)

Hi, I'm a software engineer and a team lead at Control Group. I am not in HR,
and I'm definitely not a recruiter.

We build hybrid physical/digital experiences for clients, with an emphasis on
shared spaces, such as transit, museums, retail, office space, airports, and
more.

One of our most exciting upcoming projects is LinkNYC:
[http://www.link.nyc/](http://www.link.nyc/)
[http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/linknyc.html)

We're turning the city's pay phones into free gigabit wifi hotspots. And we're
looking for people who are excited about the opportunity to work with us to
help change the landscape of New York City.

Job descriptions can be found here: [http://www.controlgroup.com/careers-
embedded-android-develop...](http://www.controlgroup.com/careers-embedded-
android-developer.html) [http://www.controlgroup.com/careers-android-
developer.html](http://www.controlgroup.com/careers-android-developer.html)

Note, the physical requirements and circumstances of the project require on-
site work.

Drop me a line at benjamin.haas@controlgroup.com if you're interested in
learning more, and I'll also try to do my best to answer questions here.

------
thdevon
West Hollywood, CA (or Remote) - Talenthouse,
[https://www.talenthouse.com/collaborate](https://www.talenthouse.com/collaborate)

At Talenthouse, we're building a platform that is home to the world's most
creative people; Musicians, Filmmakers, DJs, Fashion designers, Painters,
Digital artists, Photographers, and more.

We want to help artists grow, find new audiences, and make money by doing what
they love.

Our platform is a social network for creatives where they can connect, get
inspired, and also collaborate with brands who want to engage with the
artistic community.

We are on a journey to build the largest platform of our kind. Our bar for
quality is high, and we take pride in our work (both user facing and behind
the scenes).

Primary Stack: jQuery/ReactJS/Angular/Less; Scala/Play2.0, PostgreSQL;
Mac/Linux friendly

We are looking for a senior frontend engineer to help us build an amazing user
experience for our platform's users. In this role you would be working with
our existing frontend technology stack - jQuery/ReactJS/Less on our public
site, AngularJS/Less on our admin site - to build new features in
collaboration with our backend engineers.

Perks: Flexible vacation and sick days; Health/Dental/Vision; Quiet, spacious,
comfortable working environment; Free coffee and snacks; Flexible work hours,
remote-working friendly; 401K and Stock options; 15 paid vacation days

To apply, email jobs@talenthouse.com

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | Palo Alto | FULL-TIME|
Software Engineering, technical lead, data science, sales and marketing

Slice is building one of the most powerful e-commerce data sets in the world
from email receipts. We're challenging assumptions and transforming businesses
along the way, and we’re just getting started.

Slice was founded by Stanford GSB professors and entrepreneurs who have built,
sold, and taken multiple companies public. Last year Slice was acquired by
Japan's largest internet company, Rakuten. As a result, we offer the best of
both words: a start-up mentality with the backing of an established global
company.

We are a curious, creative team of people who love to solve fascinating,
challenging problems. We foster a culture of learning and thrive on continuous
improvement through teamwork to build better products and a better company.

We are growing rapidly and hiring world-class software engineers, data
scientists, data analysts, sales directors, sales, and marketing
communications managers.

Website: [http://careers.slice.com](http://careers.slice.com)

Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Please send resumes/portfolios to sean+resumes [AT] slice.com and mention the
HN Who's Hiring thread when applying! Thank you!

------
johnhess
KnowledgeHound (knowledgehound.com) | Chicago | Full Stack Engineer

WHY WORK FOR US? Because the team is incredible. A-players on the tech,
design, and business side. Tons of talent without blustery egos or corporate
politics. Every day is a joy. Because we build a great product. Our design and
engineering is head and shoulders better than our competitors and we work with
the latest technologies. Because it’s the perfect time. We’ve got Fortune 500
clients, serious revenue, and investment, but we’re still small enough that we
want you to own substantial parts of the product, technical organization and
the business as a whole.

SKILLS

Expert with:

    
    
       - At least one backend language, ideally PHP or Python
       - At least one backend framework, ideally Django
    

Serious experience with:

    
    
       - JavaScript and at least one JS framework, ideally AngularJS
       - DevOps (automation tools, ideally AWS too)
       - Version control
       - Automated testing
    

Bonus points if you have:

    
    
       - Experience using and tuning ElasticSearch
       - Experience leading Agile/Scrum teams
    

Beyond the purely technical, any great candidate will have excellent
communication skills and dedication to personal growth, learning and teaching
others. Email me and tell me how you learn & get better at your craft.

john@knowledgehound.com

------
Scalus
Scalus, San Francisco, CA: Product Designer

What You Will Do

As a designer at Scalus, you will work across the entire design stack. You'll
be wireframing concepts, designing polished visuals, and gathering user
feedback. You may even find yourself designing a t-shirt, event material, or a
landing page if it interests you!

We work as a team, but play to our individual strengths to produce the best
possible products. Product development at Scalus is design-driven, so your
work will have a huge impact on our company. We believe good design is the
only way to satisfy our customers' needs.

Who You Are

\- You are experienced in designing highly interactive web experiences.

\- Your work is equal parts functional and visually appealing.

\- You have a powerful portfolio that you're excited to show us.

\- You test your work pre- and post-launch to ensure that your designs are
working for users.

\- You design details down to the pixel, and can communicate with developers
to see your vision realized.

If you've read this far and you're excited to take on a new challenge, then
Scalus is the place for you! We're interested in a local or someone willing to
relocate.

Salary range $100-$140K, 0.1%-0.33% Equity

Apply: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/scalus/product-
designer/chhWlS...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/scalus/product-
designer/chhWlS1oer5jTLiGalkWKP)

------
jameincke
NYC - CloserIQ [https://closeriq.com/](https://closeriq.com/)

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups.

We are looking for Talent Advisors to help engage and onboard top sales talent
to the CloserIQ network. Previous B2C sales or recruiting experience is
preferred.

Apply here:
[https://closeriq.com/company/closeriq](https://closeriq.com/company/closeriq)

------
dfine
Placemeter – New York, NY or Paris, France – Computer Vision Engineers FULL
TIME

APPLY HERE: [http://grnh.se/1yvxfb](http://grnh.se/1yvxfb)

We are looking for computer vision engineers from entry level to experienced
level, to extend, develop, and maintain our algorithm stack.

    
    
      + You will design the next generation of computer vision algorithms
      + You will optimize and deeply understand these algorithms and scale them
      + You will design and maintain the quality assessment tools required to make sure
      our algorithms perform well
    

We use computer vision at a massive scale, on a large number of rich and
ubiquitous video feeds, to understand what is going in in the physical world
in real time. We measure how busy places are, what people do, how fast cars
go, and much more. We offer that data to developers, citizens, cities, and
retailers, radically changing the way they interact with the physical world.

ABOUT PLACEMETER

Placemeter uses computer vision algorithms to create a real time data layer
about places, streets, and neighborhoods. Placemeter’s technology gives
businesses, cities, and people the ability to take a place’s pulse. APPLY
HERE: [http://grnh.se/1yvxfb](http://grnh.se/1yvxfb)

------
kmrd
Nano Magnetics | Toronto Area, ON | Rails, Android, generalists

Nano Magnetics is at the cutting edge of magnet innovation. Driven by a
mission to enhance people’s interaction with magnets, Nano is pioneering new
ways to merge magnets and technology.

We are a small team of people who have to wear multiple hats every day.
Everyone is expected to have an opinion, contribute and be accountable for
what they do. You take charge of your time, your knowledge and your work. We
encourage transparent communication and asking questions.

Ideal applicants should have a passion for technology, interactive and web
trends, and a general curiosity for magnets.

\- Full stack engineers, Rails Your first project will be rewriting one of our
social media style platform sites from the ground up in Rails. You will should
be versed through the full stack and handle the front and back ends. A sense
of design would also be helpful.

\- Android Developer (drivers, application) Your first project will be working
with the android kernel and drivers to accommodate specific features for
hardware we are developing internally. Your work will introduce new
functionality that will be exposed to the application level. Familiarity
through the entire software stack will be invaluable.

Even if you don’t fit into any of these roles, please get in touch. We are
actively searching for general talent to build out our team.

Shoot me a line to discuss at david@nanomagnetics.com and mention you saw this
on HN.

REMOTE would be considered for the right candidates with an office drop in
schedule.

------
zachgalant
CodeHS | CS Curriculum Engineer | San Francisco

Want to help change the face of computer science education around the
world?Join the CodeHS team as a curriculum engineer. As a curriculum engineer,
you’ll be responsible for helping to create curriculum and build the tools
around it. You’ll be responsible for projects from end-to-end: You’ll make the
videos, the exercises, the lessons, the quizzes, write the autograders, and
build tools to make it all work better.

We’re planning to make courses for the high school level and beyond, so
extensive familiarity with many programming languages and web development is
required. You are someone who could be or already is a professional engineer,
but really wants to write curriculum too.

You like to bring creativity to your job every day, and likely have experience
teaching programming, either at the high school or college level. You will
have creative freedom to create the best possible learning experience for
students.

Why should you work at CodeHS specifically? We are a small team working on a
big problem. We already have a program that students and teachers really love,
and we’re making it better every day. You’ll have an opportunity to make a big
impact on education. Thousands of students will take your courses.

A few more details: We work in SOMA, near lots of public transportation, get
lunch every day, provide health benefits, and have great team activities like
a monthly hackathon and weekly team recess (yes, to play games, juggle, learn
new skills, etc).

If this sounds like a role you’d be interested in please apply at
codehs.recruiterbox.com

------
sglasberg
RJMetrics - Philadelphia, PA
[http://rjmetrics.com/jobs](http://rjmetrics.com/jobs)

We're hiring for software engineers, devops, analysts, designers, business
development, sales, and account management.

Some more about us:

At RJMetrics, we inspire and empower data-driven people with powerful hosted
software. Hundreds of high-growth e-commerce and software as a service
businesses use our analytics platform to collaborate and make smarter
decisions using data. RJMetrics is backed by some of the most successful
technology investors in New York and Silicon Valley, but we are Philly born
and raised. We are located in the heart of Center City Philadelphia in
convenient proximity to all major rail lines.

We are a growing team tackling big problems: \- We want to transform large
datasets more efficiently \- We want to push the envelope of possibility for
in-browser data visualizations \- We want to make complex data questions easy
for anyone to understand \- While we currently work with tools like PHP,
Clojure, AngularJS, MySQL and Hadoop, we are looking for candidates who can
identify the best tools for a given job and quickly adapt. Prior experience
with these technologies is not a requirement.

The life and responsibilities of an RJMetrics developer include: \- Source
control using git \- Continuous integration and deployment via our one-click
build-and-deploy system \- Milestone and issue tracking with github and Trello
\- A commitment to preventing tech debt and tackling the root causes of issues
\- Comfortable working conditions and access to the best tools money can buy

------
adoyal
Pandora | Oakland, CA | Backend java developers at all levels, prefer noSQL
database XP and multi-threading XP

Do you love music? Want to see your work impact the lives of hundreds of
millions of people? If so, our music engineering team at Pandora could be a
fit! This team works with the data of our 250+ million users to maintain and
improve our listeners' experience. We're backend Java engineers, are highly
visible within the org, and make a direct impact on our product by partnering
with our scientists and product managers analyzing huge amounts of user data.
We owned Pandora's integration with Google NOW and are generally working on
interesting and exciting tech.

We deploy on Linux, code primarily in Java, use Python for scripting, Postgres
for traditional DB and Redis for noSQL DB solution, interact with Hadoop/Hive
(so any exposure to big data tech is a plus).

We're based in Oakland (and love it here) and have a very flexible remote work
environment combined with a more traditional onsite setup. A good example: the
team I work on is in the office M-TH 10am-4pm and Friday is an unofficial
everyone work from home day. WFH because of kids, pets, doctors appts, etc. is
normal and expected; this is not your normal clock-punch corporate
environment.

Competitive comp, equity packages, bonus structure, good benefits, 40 hours of
paid volunteer time each year, and all kinds of other work/life oriented perks
come with our full time gigs. Happy to talk to anyone who is even remotely
curious about this (or other engineering roles)! We're hiring!

Contact: adoyal@pandora.com for more info!

~~~
adoyal
__*NOTE: We do work with visa and sponsorship needs, but are looking for
candidates who are interested in FULL TIME, ONSITE roles here in the SF Bay
area. Relocation package provided. :)

------
levelsbeyond
Levels Beyond - Denver, CO, Software Developers May 1, 2015

We’re looking for Software Developers who want to have engaging, challenging,
and rewarding software experiences. We are looking for you if you like to
solve tough problems and you value working on a team, sharing ideas, and
delivering good software. Responsibilities Be a responsible engineer and team
member Write good, smart code which solves our customers’ business problems
Take ownership, be responsible for your successes and failures Be Pragmatic,
use the right tool for the job and balance design with delivery. Experience
Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science, Engineering or equivalent; some of our
best have degrees or education in other, non-related fields. At least 3+ years
of JEE experience developing successful web applications for clients. Worked
in an Agile environment, with more than just a small amount of TDD experience.
Strong working knowledge of relational databases. Familiarity with PostgreSQL
a plus. Experience working with text based search engines. Lucene and
Elasticsearch a plus. Experience working with NoSQL databases. Familiarity
with MongoDB a plus. Experience in Spring, or other DI frameworks, and Tomcat.
How to Apply Send your resumé to jobs@levelsbeyond.com

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - San Francisco

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
150 unique services and runs hundreds of millions of recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, and a flexible
vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting, deep projects and
an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy that the best job
perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled a staff of
intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be great
engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

Visit [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) for more information.

------
hariananth
San Francisco, CA - Jobr - Senior Software Engineer -
[http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just over
a year ago, and all key metrics are growing 100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M in
funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including the Tinder
founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer Ventures, Lowercase Capital, and Eniac
Ventures. Our platform now has over 1M jobs across virtually every industry
and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re planning to expand further
later this year.

We’re looking for a hungry, analytical Software Engineer to help us continue
to move quickly and scale engineering operations. You should be comfortable in
all parts of the stack, from writing CSS to querying databases to managing
instances.

* All major systems are written in Go, accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Skala data processing in Spark

* Job search via Elastic on Found

* Mixpanel for tracking (track everything)

* Table tennis - for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other.

Send over an introduction if you’re interested! intro@jobrapp.com

~~~
anyha
intro@jobrapp.com delivery status notification (failure)

~~~
hariananth
Hey, sorry about that! We switched away from that email address recently, but
I just reactivated it. Feel free to resend that email and it'll go through, or
you can email me directly - hari@jobrapp.com

------
thisjody
Radius - San Francisco - is hiring!

Data Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/data-software-
engineer...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/data-software-
engineer/du9r1em5ir5i42iGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68)

Front-End Software Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/front-end-software-
eng...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/front-end-software-
engineer/cwrceQm5mr5iQtiGalqWdr?ref=rss&sid=68)

Integrations Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/integrations-
engineer-...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/integrations-engineer-mid-
senior/bgd5iCm5ir5k-IiGalqWdr?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior DevOps Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-devops-
engineer...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-devops-
engineer/b1o754wKer5kahiGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68)

Senior Python Engineer:

[https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-python-
engineer...](https://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/radius/senior-python-
engineer/ch0mAOm5ir5lVAiGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68)

------
bentona
Originate - San Francisco, Los Angeles, Orange County, NY, Las Vegas, Boston

We are a team of nearly 150 hackers, designers, venture pros, and
entrepreneurs. We invest Software Development, Design, and Strategy in
exchange for equity in startups. Tech stacks are mostly Scala, RoR, Node.js,
iOS, and Android, but our primary hiring criteria is being smart and
understanding software development at the highest level.

* Engineering - Experienced & Entry Level * Dir of Engineering roles in NYC, Boston and SF * VP of Engineering located in SF, NYC or LA * Creative - Visual Designers, UI/UX specialists, User Researcher

Check us out...[https://angel.co/originate](https://angel.co/originate) or
[http://www.originate.com/](http://www.originate.com/) ======

I've been an Engineer here for 12 months, here are a few reasons why it's the
best job I've had: * Extreme flexibility when it comes to time off, working
from home, etc. * The smartest, most driven team I've met. * Engineers can
have an impact on every part of the organization. * 20% time to work on your
own startup, of which you retain 100% ownership (seriously, this is better
than google's 20% time!)

~~~
eddof13
Are you hiring software devs for the Vegas office?

~~~
mcafeeryan92
Yes we are :)

------
StuieK
Slant - San Francisco, CA - FULL TIME

Slant tells people what they should buy. Our vision is to own the consumer
experience for discovering products and deciding which one to purchase.

We’re currently a small team of three: two experienced developers and a “non-
technical” founder whose last job was building satellites for NASA. A major
revision to the current product is in the works, but you can see a live
version here: www.slant.co. Some info on our investors/advisors:
[https://angel.co/slant](https://angel.co/slant)

Our tech Backbone-based front-end, with improvements to allow it to run on
both client- and server- side, and as both a single- and multi- page app.
RESTful backend written in functional Coffeescript on Node.js, with a temporal
postgres database that allows for rewinding to a previous state. The codebase
is written in Coffeescript, Jade, and Stylus. Entertaining git history.
Gratuitous use of Monads.

We're a multidisciplinary team, so we'd love to hear from full-
stack/frontend/backend engineers as well as designers familiar with html/css.
We're optimizing more for hiring someone talented, rather than for a specific
role. If you’re interested in learning more, email me at stuart@slant.co

------
SteveMorin
ANYWHERE USA - Nvent - Nventdata.com

Nvent is currently looking for several Big Data Hadoop Architects, Software
Engineers and Infrastructure Engineers for full time positions as a
consultants with Nvent. If you want to know more, send me an email back and
let me know. Then we can set up a time to chat and I can tell you all about
Nvent and the open roles. If you don’t have an updated resume, that’s ok, we
want to know more about you and what you can bring to the team. We can work
with you on getting your resume together. Must be willing to travel every week
to the client site as needed, all travel paid for by Nvent.

Open Positions:

    
    
       1. Infrastructure Automation Engineer and DevOps
       2. BigData and Hadoop Software Engineer
       3. BigData and Hadoop Architect
       4. BigData and Hadoop Sr Architect
       5. Big Data Hadoop ETL and Data Pipeline Software Engineer or Architect
       6. BigData Specialist: Realtime Streaming Software Engineer or Architect
       7. BigData Specialist: Cascading Software Engineer or Architect
       8. BigData Specialist: NoSQL Software Engineer or Architect
       9. BigData Specialist: Enterprise Search (Solr/Elastic+Other) Software Engineer or Architect
       10. BigData Specialist: Apache Spark Software Engineer or Architect
       11. BigData and Hadoop Infrastructure Administrator
       12. BigData and Hadoop Infrastructure Architect
       13. BigData and Hadoop Infrastructure Sr Architect
      14. BigData Specialist: Hadoop Infrastructure and Security Software Engineer Architect
    

Contact me: Managing Partner CTO/Steve Morin smorin@nventdata.com OR Kendall
Battleson Director of Recruiting 843-213-1049 kbattleson@nventdata.com­

------
andreasklinger
Product Hunt (YC14) - Lead Product Designer - San Francisco or close by.

Product: www.producthunt.com - Imagine if reddit and the appstore would have a
baby - that's Product Hunt

Vision: Nowadays the tools and knowledge to build awesome things are available
to everyone online. The only thing stopping people from reaching a significant
audience is distribution. We want to enable people worldwide to build awesome
stuff and be able to reach the right people.

Right now we are a mix between reddit and the appstore but On the long run we
want to rethink how new products get launched and distributed in general. At
the moment our main focus is tech/startups but we are expanding into other
areas like games, books soon and more in future.

Role: We are looking for a product (not just visual) designer who wants to
have a say in how this could happen.

Expectations:

* You have a very strong visual design background (web and mobile)

* You have a very strong product thinking background

* You can write basic frontend code (nice to have)

[http://www.producthunt.com](http://www.producthunt.com)

More infos on that role: [https://angel.co/product-hunt/jobs/55058-senior-ui-
ux-design...](https://angel.co/product-hunt/jobs/55058-senior-ui-ux-designer)

If you are interested feel free to reach out to me directly
(andreas%%producthunt.com) or submit via AngelList - whatever is easier for
you :)

------
jamgraham
GoPro | San Francisco | Full Time | On Site Only | Senior Backend Engineer

Come work with us!

You will:

* build massively distributed, scalable, durable, and fault tolerant communication systems and backend services for millions of software and hardware clients

* be obsessed with performance, code quality, and test quality

* be coding in whatever language/framework/platform it takes to get the job done right

Sweet skills:

* distributed messaging and real-time/stream data processing systems such as Apache Kafka, Storm, Spark, etc.

* experience engineering for embedded devices (you understand resource limitations of them)

* experience handling large amounts of inbound and outbound data on distributed platforms

* experience with multiple types of datastores (SQL, noSQL/KV, the ether)

* experience with machine to machine communication protocols/platforms/languages (MQTT, TinyMQ, XMPP, CoAP, cups connected with a string, etc.)

This Job:
[http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.acti...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/JobIntroduction.action?clientId=8acda1103cf25007013cff90b978611d&id=8a8725d048c5a30a0148c86750c178e6&gnewtonResize=http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/GnewtonResize.htm&source=)

All Jobs: [http://gopro.com/careers](http://gopro.com/careers)

------
squirrel
London, United Kingdom - Osper - [https://osper.com](https://osper.com)

We provide a real prepaid debit card for young people aged 8-18 so they can
make their own decisions with money: in shops, online, at cash machines, and
abroad. Over 10,000 families have already signed up to the service and we will
be growing enormously this year.

But we not only help young people buy dolls and save for bicycles - we are
building an awesome technology team that eliminates legacy code, keeps the bug
rate tiny, and stays small and joyful. We are doing this by adopting
techniques like pair programming, test-driven development, and continuous
deployment. You can read more about our plan to be awesome on our tech blog
[http://tech.osper.io](http://tech.osper.io). We want to meet and work with
smart technical folks of all sorts - from server-side devs to sysadmins,
mobile coders to testers, security analysts to data crunchers - but right now,
especially interested in QA experts who are obsessed with automated and
exploratory testing for mobile devices.

We are willing to arrange relocation to London for the right candidates.
Sorry, we're not ready to take on remote team members at this time.

------
jspiral
Welocalize | Los Angeles CA (Santa Monica)

Full Stack Developers, Product Owner

Our goal is to build a great engineering culture in our Santa Monica office:

\- pair programming \- support for refactoring, throwing away prototypes \-
experimenting with new technologies \- budget for conferences and other self
directed professional development \- support for hosting events, giving talks,
etc \- support for contributing to open source projects

We've built a prototype that has generated a lot of excitement: we're using
data science to match workers to task and find risk in our supply chain early,
when we still have time to fix it.

Now we want to carry the concepts into an application that will be the bridge
between client translation projects and thousands of workers in hundreds of
countries around the world.

Right now our stack is python and javascript but we're open to other tech
choices at this stage.

Come design the engineering culture you want to live in and help us reinvent
the translation industry.

Positions are full time with benefits. Looking for people willing to work in
our Santa Monica office on a regular basis, though of course hours are
flexible and some working from home is great.

For the product owner role, experience with systems like oDesk, Uber, or
online dating sites might be relevant. This is a critical role helping to
bridge between several stakeholder communities (clients, workers, supply chain
managers, project managers) and our development team. Some travel will
probably be useful to engage with stakeholders.

~~~
DalekBaldwin
Who's the contact for these positions? Your jobs page doesn't list anything in
the LA area.

------
nickbaum
STORYWORTH (YC, seed) | San Francisco, CA | Full stack web engineering lead

StoryWorth (www.storyworth.com) is a service that makes it super easy to
record family stories. We're launched and have paying customers. We've been
covered in the NYT and recently swept the RootsTech Innovator Challenge.

NYT: [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/16/business/preserving-
family...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/16/business/preserving-family-
history-one-memory-at-a-time.html) RootsTech:
[https://familysearch.org/blog/en/storyworth-sweeps-
rootstech...](https://familysearch.org/blog/en/storyworth-sweeps-rootstech-
innovator-showdown/)

We're a team of 4 – technical founder (myself), community, marketing and iOS
eng. You'd be joining us as the full stack web lead, taking over development
of new features from me. Our stack is Python (Tornado) and Mongo on Heroku
(+Stripe, Twilio, Mailgun...).

This role is for you if you're a generalist looking for a lot of
responsibility on a small team, and want to work on a meaningful consumer
product with a real business model.

If that sounds like you, get in touch at nick@storyworth.com.

------
ninetax
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle, St. Louis, Full time, Intern)
- [http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

Climate is using Clojure to build weather and agronomic models to help farmers
maximize their profit while reducing their impact on the environment.

====== Why I love it ======

– Climate is making a huge impact in the agricultural industry.

– I am surrounded by super smart people who all share an attitude of openness
and mentorship.

– I work with some of the top scientists in the fields of climatology,
agronomy, data science, and remote sensing.

– I build large-scale systems that process and serve trillions of pixels of
satellite imagery.

– I am using 20% of my time to work on a brand new product within the company
just for the fun of it.

– I release open-source Clojure software as part of my job.

===== Who we’re looking for =====

Engineers of every kind. Our positions are listed here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshaba...](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=oTPo0fwQ&s=Hackernews_Satshabad_Khalsa)

If you apply through that link you should get priority.

I am really excited about the work I've been doing, I am happy to talk in
length about it over email at skhalsa@climate.com. If you are interested,
please email me directly at skhalsa@climate.com.

------
saucelabs
Engineering Internships – Summer 2015 - Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs makes testing awesome. Developers from startups to Fortune Global
1000 enterprises use our cloud-based service to automatically or manually test
mobile and web apps on 350+ browsers and platforms.

Our 10-16 week internship program provides interns with the ability to explore
and improve upon their interests in a growing start-up environment. Interns
should be passionate about problem solving and using computer science
fundamentals to collaborate with managers of their team and contribute
directly to our product.

We have multiple disciplines within our Engineering team:

 _Ecosystems & Integrations_

\- Contribute to open source projects in the automated testing space,
including Appium

\- Learn how to pitch and give technical talks at meetups or conferences

 _Web Development_

\- Actively contribute to the Sauce Labs user experience that enables
customers to be successful at test automation

\- Gain full exposure of the web stack all the way from the frontend, APIs to
the backing database

\- Power our front-end development with exciting technologies such as
Angular.js, Backbone.js, WebPack and Grunt

Qualifications:

\- Currently pursuing a Bachelor's or above in Computer Science, Engineering
or equivalent experience.

\- Software development experience using Python.

To apply, send us your resume, a quick introduction and links to your projects
at: recruiting@saucelabs.com

------
vt57
Ruby on Rails and Django Developer

Remote position: US candidates ONLY

Compensation: $60,000 - $80,000 (Depending on experience), benefits, and paid
vacation

Reply to: jobs@cyanna.com (Please include GitHub username)

These are the skills we expect you to have: ● Ruby ● Rails ● Python ● Django ●
JavaScript ● HTML ● CSS (SASS) ● jQuery (Backbone.js or Ember.js a plus) ● SQL
(PostgreSQL a plus) ● Git ● API development ● Browser compatibility issues ●
Deployment methodologies (e.g. Capistrano) ● Database/query optimization

------
rchiba
Tint ([http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com)) — San Francisco (SOMA),
CA - INTERN

Looking for Summer Engineering Intern, with full-time possibilities after

\-----------------------

ABOUT TINT

Tint's mission is to help organizations drive deeper relationships with their
customers through social media. We are a group of 23 engineers and customer
happiness heroes with a profitable, sustainable business and a great working
environment.

\-----------------------

DETAILS

• on the position:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/87af6c15-46fa-4b3a-91e6-f7a84f6ca...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/87af6c15-46fa-4b3a-91e6-f7a84f6ca7b7?lever-
source=HN)

• on Tint company culture:
[http://www.tintup.com/about](http://www.tintup.com/about)

• on our profit sharing: [http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-
commissi...](http://www.tintup.com/blog/restructuring-your-sales-commissions-
teamwork-startup/)

• on a few of our customers:
[http://www.tintup.com/clients](http://www.tintup.com/clients)

\-----------------------

BENEFITS (besides the competitive salary and equity...)

• Profit Sharing - We split 20% of all revenue made over payroll and fixed
costs and distribute it among the team.

• Team Transparency - We calculate compensation based on a formula that we all
agree on. Cap table is made available to all employees. Business financials
are known by all teammates.

• Personal Autonomy / Consensus Driven Culture - We foster consensus-driven
rather than top-down decision making when it comes to important business
decisions.

• Customer Driven Culture - We're very in-tune with our customers and they
love us. For example, we decide what features to build based on surveys we
send directly to customers.

• Personal Development Program - A monthly stipend and program designed for
self-improvement. Every month, we individually choose goals to accomplish and
are given a stipend to accomplish them.

APPLY HERE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/87af6c15-46fa-4b3a-91e6-f7a84f6ca...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/87af6c15-46fa-4b3a-91e6-f7a84f6ca7b7?lever-
source=HN)

------
GiselleDarlene
Anyone Can Learn To Code | Chicago & NYC | Lead Web Development Instructor

Anyone Can Learn To Code is the only immersive part-time web development
bootcamp in the country that makes its students job ready. After its success
in Chicago, it has begun national expansion starting with a new course
offering in San Francisco in Fall of 2015. ACLTC has also been recently ranked
one of the five best code bootcamps in the world by Tech Cocktail. While our
stack includes Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, SQL, and Git, we first and
foremost train our students to be engineers who can learn any new technology.
Our graduates are proficient in creating APIs and SOA systems, along with
dynamic AngularJS clients that consume those APIs. Classes are held from 6:00
p.m. to 9:30 p.m. Monday through Thursday and 9:00 a.m. to 5:00pm on Sundays.

You are the right fit for the Lead Instructor role if you are both an educator
and developer who cares to make a difference in people’s lives as you help
them to launch new careers in web development. You should have a minimum of
three years of web development experience, a successful history as an
educator/mentor, and have the skill of effectively communicating technical
concepts in plain English.

If you fit the bill, we want to talk to you. From a development standpoint,
you should have significant experience with: Ruby Rails HTML/CSS JavaScript
SQL Git

To apply, please check out our posts on AngelList: [https://angel.co/anyone-
can-learn-to-code/jobs/65380-lead-in...](https://angel.co/anyone-can-learn-to-
code/jobs/65380-lead-instructor-full-stack-web-development-new-york)

------
saucelabs
Customer Support Engineer | Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Join the Sauce Labs Customer Support Team and work with customers big and
small who are changing the way software development is done. If you love
solving problems and helping people, then read on!

Responsibilities:

\- Help customers solve technical problems, answer questions about the product
capabilities

\- Reproduce customer issues and determine where the issue is (Sauce Labs
Cloud, Selenium/Appium, the network, language or platform configuration, the
customer’s test script)

\- Collaborate internally with Development Team (provide feedback, file bugs)
and Sales Team (respond quickly to high priority issues)

Requirements:

\- At least 6 months as a developer or supporting developers

\- Programming experience with at least one of the following languages:
Javascript, Python, Ruby, PHP, Java, C#

\- Proficient at the Unix/Linux command-line

\- Knowledge of HTML, Javascript

\- Experience working with customers, comfortable working with developers

\- Intrinsic desire to help customers (and the patience to do so)

\- Experience with Selenium and/or Appium is a huge plus

For the full job description and to apply, please visit:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qDz9Vfw0&page=Job%20Description&j=oAYh0fwz)

------
johnhess
KnowledgeHound (knowledgehound.com) | Boston Engineering Intern

Deploy real-world code to production week one. Develop code and your skills.
Spend some time in the sun, working in Boston and Cambridge.

WHAT WE DO: We build KnowledgeHound, a data search and exploration tool, on
top of some fantastic technologies. We've got a real product, real revenue
from Fortune 500 clients and real investment. We're looking to add some more
interns & developers to that mix.

COME WORK FOR US IF:

    
    
       - You believe that work doesn't need to be all consuming to be productive and fulfilling,
    
       - You are committed to getting better at your craft every single day (tell me how you do it!),
    
       - You want to get your hands dirty in a real code base (sorry, powerpoint doesn't count as work here),
    
       - You thrive on flexibility not micromanagement and
    
       - You've built something real (class or side projects or previous internships are great examples)
    

WHAT'S THE SUMMER GOING TO BE LIKE? We've got a backlog of new features/bugs,
and we're overhauling one of our major systems. We want you to join hands with
the rest of our tech team and deliver production code. Just like everyone
else, you'll pull a new bug/feature from the queue, work with anyone else
necessary (e.g. our world-class designer, Joe) and put together a pull
request. I'll be a personal resource and I'm dedicated to learning and to
teaching. If you hit a snag or don't know the best way to do something, we'll
work on it together.

We are a collaborative team. We count on everyone to think critically, bring
ideas for improvements and champion those ideas. In other words, "We _do_ pay
you to think." Be a part of designing our product and our business.

WHERE IS THIS PLACE? I'm currently our entire Boston office (there are another
half a dozen of us at the home office in Chicago and one on the West coast).
On that account, we don't have a permanent office here yet. I'm planning to
spend the summer working from co-working spaces, coffee shops, home, and
places in the sun. I like to alternate between working surrounded by great
people and taking a full day somewhere quiet to knock out some "real work"
(writing code). If that sounds better than the cube farm, email me
(john@knowledgehound.com).

------
myaidin
Aidin | NYC | LOCAL

Software Engineer Aidin is looking for software engineers who are passionate
about delivering value and providing solutions that improve the lives of our
users and empower our client communities. We want people who take pride in
designing, building, and maintaining the products they deliver, and are
constantly seeking to master the skills that make this possible and learn new
ones in the process.

At Aidin, you will touch on every aspect of our technology stack, and your
opinions and decisions will directly affect our technical direction. We're
seeking engineers who have experience building and maintaining high-quality
Ruby on Rails applications and have excellent knowledge of Ruby, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, SQL, Unix, deployment, performance, debugging, refactoring, design
patterns, and other programming practices and tools.

Comparable programming languages and frameworks are regarded equivalently.
Experience with front-end frameworks and server-side JavaScript is a plus.
Knowledge of object-oriented design (or functional programming) is also a huge
plus.

We honor diversity and encourage creative thought. We're committed to building
an environment that challenges you, but allows you to have fun in the process.

If our goals align with how you'd like your career to grow, please feel free
to send us an email with your resume or career summary/portfolio. A link to
your GitHub profile, blog, or anything that you've built or that represents
you would be a fantastic addition.

Apply:
[http://www.myaidin.com/careers.html](http://www.myaidin.com/careers.html)

------
ONDKRecruiting
OnDeck Capital | New York City | ondeck.com - “We’re making waves in the world
of small business”

Holla HN! OnDeck is hiring for a veritable plethora of tech roles. We’d be
much obliged if y’all’d give us a look.

Solutions Architect: [http://grnh.se/yajn2k;](http://grnh.se/yajn2k;) Senior
System Administrator: [http://grnh.se/c0utp8;](http://grnh.se/c0utp8;)
Director of Infrastructure Operations:
[http://grnh.se/rf28lj;](http://grnh.se/rf28lj;) InfoSec & Compliance Project
Manager: [http://grnh.se/ge47dl;](http://grnh.se/ge47dl;) Senior Platform
Engineer: [http://grnh.se/r0qh1k;](http://grnh.se/r0qh1k;) Senior Software
Engineer - Core Team: [http://grnh.se/5pqao1](http://grnh.se/5pqao1)

More…!:
[https://www.ondeck.com/company/careers](https://www.ondeck.com/company/careers)

We can't wait to hear from you... Really. DO EET NAO!

Edit: Formatting

------
brryant
Webflow (YCS13) is hiring across the board: Engineering, Sales, and Community.

Over the past year, we've grown our community of developers and designers by
hundreds of thousands, and we're gearing up for a complete relaunch of the
product that will really change the way people build for the web. Check out
our jobs page at [http://jobs.webflow.com](http://jobs.webflow.com) [1] or
shoot me an email at bryant[at]webflow[dot]com if you're interested in
learning more!

Engineering:

Backend - Build powerful data-driven applications in node.js and Go. Handle
massive amounts of traffic and build scalable systems. We also use mongodb,
redis, Docker, OpenResty, nginx, and lua. Explore new technologies like Amazon
Kinesis, and InfluxDB.

Frontend - Be at the forefront of what people can do in the browser. We're
transitioning everything to React.js - there is no better place to flex your
Flux muscles than at Webflow. (Check out our design tool to get a feel for
what we're achieving with React.js:
[https://preview.webflow.com/preview/interactions?preview=18d...](https://preview.webflow.com/preview/interactions?preview=18d66bcf5f8cb7c6a9c8af08e1ed0a66))

Sales/Marketing/Design: Check out our jobs page!

[1] [http://jobs.webflow.com](http://jobs.webflow.com) [2]
[https://preview.webflow.com/preview/interactions?preview=18d...](https://preview.webflow.com/preview/interactions?preview=18d66bcf5f8cb7c6a9c8af08e1ed0a66)

------
CivisBG
Civis Analytics | Chicago, IL |
[https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)

Civis is building cloud-based products to help organizations do data science
better and easier. We create technologies that empower organizations to unlock
the truth hiding in their own data—transforming them into smart organizations
that are ready to thrive. We help organizations solve their biggest problems
with Big Data.

A few of our open positions:

Devops Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1P30uit](http://bit.ly/1P30uit) Senior
Security Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1anABtS](http://bit.ly/1anABtS) Systems
Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1GCZQkn](http://bit.ly/1GCZQkn) Full Stack Software
Engineer - [http://bit.ly/1Hn3As1](http://bit.ly/1Hn3As1)

Civis is hiring Software Engineers, Data Scientists, Product, Sales, Marketing
managers, and more. View all of our open positions at
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

------
gstathis
Traackr | Boston | Sr. Software Engineer | 100k - 130k + equity

Our mission is to build trust and transparency between brands and people. We
work on a ton of interesting tech: search (Elasticsearch/Lucene), NoSQL
(MongoDB), queuing systems (RabbitMQ), content processing pipelines (Apache
Camel), APIs (Scala/Spray.io), email notification apps (Node.js), Ansible, AWS
and that's just to name a few.

We are looking to inject new DNA into our team, learn some new tricks from the
people that join us and maybe share a few tricks of our own. You'd be working
on our backend distributed data processing systems and search engine
technology.

If you are looking for a 9 to 5 gig, you won't be happy here. If you are
looking for a challenge, a seat at the decision making table and want to be
empowered to take ownership, you should check us out. We have an open vacation
policy: no-one will bean count your time off, just make sure your team is
taken care of while you are sipping Piña colada somewhere tropical. Our office
is located in the stunning WeWork space in downtown Boston
([https://www.wework.com/locations/boston/south-
station](https://www.wework.com/locations/boston/south-station)), an easy
commute from pretty much anywhere. And if you need to work from home part of
the week, that's ok too. Lots of us have kids and do just that.

If you're interested, we'd love to chat. Check out
[http://traackr.com/careers/](http://traackr.com/careers/) and/or ping me at
gstathis [at] traackr [dot] com.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

------
radeeus
♫ Radeeus ([http://radeeus.com](http://radeeus.com)) | iOS Engineer | Full
Time | New York, NY

Love music? Love Cocoa? Meet Radeeus! We’re pushing the limits of iOS to
create the best social music listening experience possible. Listen to all of
your music from different services in one place, and together with your
friends.

We’ve closed our Series A and we’re looking to expand our team! With an all
new design, media architecture, and support for more services we’re ready to
go from proven prototype to mainstream product. We’re a team of 6 now, looking
to add another iOS engineer who can demonstrate their passion for the
platform.

With offices in Manhattan, our perks include generous equity, Spotify premium
accounts, Jukely Unlimited passes, and whatever tech you need to do what you
do best.

♫ If you’re interested in helping make the new Radeeus for iOS a reality, say
hello at jobs@radeeus.com ♫

    
    
                     _                     
                    | |                    
       _ __ __ _  __| | ___  ___ _   _ ___ 
      | '__/ _` |/ _` |/ _ \/ _ \ | | / __|
      | | | (_| | (_| |  __/  __/ |_| \__ \
      |_|  \__,_|\__,_|\___|\___|\__,_|___/

------
mdu
Benbria ([http://benbria.com](http://benbria.com)) — New York NY, Ottawa ON,
SF - Multiple positions — VISA, INTERN

We are looking for full stack Node developers, data scientists, and interns
(starting around Sep 2015). We have various openings across the US and Canada.
We will help with your visa process and your relocation.

Benbria builds customer engagement solutions for large enterprises. Our
product, Loop, is changing how businesses and consumers interact with each
other. We are looking for developers to join our new NYC office. You will be
working with some of the largest enterprises and organizations in the world
and have the opportunity to positively impact the lives of many.

We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, CoffeeScript/JS, Backbone, Mongo,
Cassandra. You'll be joining our small team and helping us enhance the product
by designing and implementing new features.

Who are we looking for?

    
    
      * Strong JavaScript knowledge, Node.js, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js
      * Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      * Web development & full stack experience
      * Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      * A history of getting things done
    

Nice-to-haves:

    
    
      * Experience with scaling web applications
      * Experience building fault-tolerant systems
      * Redis, MongoDB, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, Erlang
    

We also have multiple other job positions available. To find out more or to
apply, please visit:
[http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply](http://benbria.theresumator.com/apply)

------
jalcazar
Company: International Systems Research Co. (ISR)

Location: Tokyo

Visa: support offered

Roles: Software Engineers. Java, security(SSO, PKI, SSL, authentication
protocols), TDD, Continuous-Integration, JavaScript, UX, Android, iOS.

Job Descriptions: Develop CloudGate, a cloud based SSO that offers secure
access for business users to cloud services without sacrificing productivity.

About the company: ISR was established in 1993 in Tokyo, is a certified Google
Enterprise Partner (GEP) and sponsor of FIDO Alliance.

Email: javier at isr.co.jp

------
eddielim
Point | Palo Alto, CA | Software Engineer | existing H1B VISA holders welcome

Point ([https://point.com](https://point.com)) takes the biggest single asset
that most folks have in their lifetime - the home - and makes it liquid,
divisible and tradable. Point's first product lets homeowners "sell"
fractional equity in their home. There are no monthly repayments -- instead,
homeowners get a tax-deferred lump sum now and the investor “exits” when the
homeowner sells the property.

We’re using Rails and will build services in Go as we scale. The ideal
candidate is comfortable with back-end design + implementation, has the
potential to be dangerous on the front-end, can build micro-services, and is
thoughtful about product and design.

Andreessen Horowitz led our initial 3M seed in January; Bloomberg, Greylock,
Ribbit Capital, SV Angel and a few others also participated. We're super-early
-- five folks as of last week -- and looking to build an exceptional team that
wants to change how folks think about homeownership. If you are passionate
about a ground-zero engineering role with us, would love to chat, contact
eddie@point.com with your info!

------
arhautau
Trakstar — Senior Rails Engineer (Full time, on-site) — Seattle, WA

[http://www.trakstar.com/job-posting/sr-rails-
engineer/](http://www.trakstar.com/job-posting/sr-rails-engineer/)

Who we are

Trakstar designs the best HR technology software in the world. From our office
in Seattle, we are revolutionizing the employee performance appraisal software
business. Nearly everyone who gets a W-2 has a performance review, and we are
changing the way companies manage employee performance.

We’re a bootstrapped, profitable and fast-growing business. We craft friendly
software with a strong focus on UI/UX excellence, ease of use and a strong
support team to help our customers.

Our unique office (a converted 1920’s auto showroom) is located in the heart
of Capitol Hill at Broadway and Pike. We hope you enjoy shuffleboard, foosball
and kombucha on tap from our kegerator.

About you

We’re looking for an experienced Rails Developer with a passion for best
practices to join our core team in Seattle. This is an opportunity to work on
a small team of skilled, creative developers / designers who value writing
amazing software using an agile development process.

Qualified candidates will have

Rails, JavaScript, jQuery, SQL, HTML, CSS experience Unit testing (RSpec)
experience Published gems / plugins on Github 5+ years professional software
development experience Excellent communication and collaboration skills
Benefits

Health, dental & vision insurance Ownership (stock options) 5 weeks paid
vacation (yes, 5 weeks)

------
Fergi
PipelineDB (YC W14) | Systems Engineers and Frontend Engineers | San Francisco
| Full time | jobs@pipelinedb.com

We're on a mission to build a new type of database for a modern world in which
information is constantly moving, and moving fast. PipelineDB runs SQL queries
continuously on large volumes of streaming data, giving companies the
capability to easily develop scalable, realtime applications and services
using only a familiar SQL interface. No application code is required. This
inherently involves solving a lot of big problems, many of which are novel.
We’re looking for creative engineers who appreciate the value and freedom of
choosing their own projects, approaches, and working with other top talent in
a low distraction, streamlined work environment. Our small team has
backgrounds from Berkeley, MIT, Facebook, Locu and AdRoll, and we're all doing
exactly what we want to be doing: building a groundbreaking new product out of
thin air. As an early stage engineer you'll ultimately own a very large part
of the product. Which part of the product you take charge of depends on where
your interests are, but there are several different potential areas of focus.
You'll be entrusted to make sound architectural decisions as well as implement
your vision effectively. We are well funded by top investors including SV
Angel, Susa Ventures, Data Collective, Paul Buchheit, and more. If you’ve been
waiting for an opportunity like this, please send your resume and a quick
blurb about yourself to jobs@pipelinedb.com.

Benefits:

* Full medical/dental/vision insurance * No set work hours--work when you feel smart * Choose your own setup * No vacation policy other than that it is strongly encouraged * Large equity ownership

------
santiycr
Sauce Labs - San Francisco - Core Services Engineer

We're looking for backend hackers to help us scale our massive cloud of
Windows, Mac and Linux virtual machines. If you're, like me, bored by all the
media sharing rails/django/express webapps out there and want to solve complex
problems, like horizontally scaling a highly available backend service, shoot
me an email at santi at saucelabs. We're looking for SENIOR engineers with
experience and interest in distributed systems. DevOps is a smaller part of
what we do, but experience is a plus.

About Sauce: Sauce Labs is a SAAS+E2E series C startup in the bay area. We
provide an automated testing cloud service so other companies don't have to
build their own Selenium or Appium grids. We pride ourselves about our values
and transparency ([https://saucelabs.com/our-
values](https://saucelabs.com/our-values)). Oh, and a nice to have these days:
we have a real business model!

About the Team: Our CORE team is currently 8 people and we plan to grow in a
controlled fashion this year, hiring only excellent people who are excited
about what we do. Most of the team is in SF, with some members in EU working
on a re-location. We build a highly available service that runs thousands of
customer Selenium tests in real time using VMs hosted in our own
infrastructure. We own all our hardware and we collaborate tightly with our
Ops team to manage it.

About our Stack: Sauce Labs runs on a Python + Twisted stack and we're
currently discussing technology changes to take it to the next level (Go is a
clear option). We use KVM, LXC and VMWare for virtualization, MySQL, Redis,
Ansible and other fine tools.

------
tomasien
I wanted to let people know that the person with possibly the most credibility
for developing young, startup talent in the state of Virginia announced just
now he's available for hire - Spencer Ingram.

[https://medium.com/@SpencerIngram/spencer-as-a-
service-34bcd...](https://medium.com/@SpencerIngram/spencer-as-a-
service-34bcd04fb268)

He started [http://hackcville.com/](http://hackcville.com/) at the University
of Virginia, developing young talent as a non-profit without taking a salary
ever. Many important people including Alexis Ohanian has repeatedly praised
his work, including here [http://hackcvillemedia.com/2015/04/29/making-world-
suck-less...](http://hackcvillemedia.com/2015/04/29/making-world-suck-less-
interview-reddit-founder-alexis-ohanian/). Anyone hiring and especially hiring
young (21-25 year old talent) should consider putting him on contract
immediately.

(if this does not belong on this thread someone let me know and I'll remove
it, but it seems like it does to me.)

~~~
ahstilde
I'm a University of Virginia student and entrepreneur and the value of Spencer
cannot be placed into words. Hackcville is an integral part of making UVA the
bustling entrepreneurial hub that it will soon be.

------
mikeatlas
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Cambridge/Boston, MA (office is in
central sq.) -- LOCAL/ON-SITE ONLY

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== What we do =========
       ===========================
    

We're the single source of truth in logistics -- we track every boat on the
water, every plane in the sky, and every truck on the ground so that we can
know everything that's going on in the logistics world. We do a lot of
analysis and optimization, too. We’re working in the largest, least sexy, most
invisible industry in the world — 90% of everything has been on a ship at one
point in time. The problem -> Lots of inefficiencies in the supply chain! One
of our customers spends $400mm/year shipping empty containers, another spends
$80mm/year on late fees. Lots to optimize! How we fix it -> We track
everything in the supply chain and make predictions and recommendations as to
what our customers should do!

    
    
       ===========================
       ===== How we do it ========
       ===========================
    

Web/data stack -> clojure/scala/python + postgis/redshift/redis/rabbit + ruby
on rails + hadoop/EMR/Spark/Docker (we’re a SOA shop)

Mobile -> iOS, android, mobile web

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques...
think ML, Neuro-AI modeling, and statistics

    
    
       ===========================
       ====== And the rest =======
       ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from CPG
companies and telcos to enterprise software providers to regional and
international logistics companies). We also have some top tier investors
(a16z, atlas)! Looking _specifically_ for:

\- Big Data Tech Leads (framework and language agnostic, think DevOps meets
InfraOps meets Big Data meets Data Science)

\- Lead Full Stack Senior Engineer (framework and language agnostic as well,
but we're Rails+Angular+Foundation and Node.js too)

If this sounds interesting, please shoot us an email at mike@weft.io! We've
also got detailed job descriptions posted on AngelList
([https://angel.co/weft/jobs/](https://angel.co/weft/jobs/))

~~~
Adlai
Please rephrase your future postings to include "local" or "on-site" instead
of "no remote".

~~~
blakecaldwell
LOL

Please rephrase _your_ future comments to include "r3mote" instead of
__REDACTED __.

:)

------
antoviaque
Open edX -- REMOTE (Worldwide), OpenCraft

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why the role interests you (no formal cover letter, please :) )
and a list of links to free software contributions you have made.

~~~
pXMzR2A
Do you happen to have any open positions for techie non-programmer education /
social sciences people? -Thanks.

~~~
antoviaque
Not at the moment I'm afraid - we only recruit developer profiles this time.
But we might in the future!

~~~
pattu777
Are you also looking for remote interns this summer?

~~~
antoviaque
Not at the moment either no - this is for a more long-term position.

------
odower
Curiosity.com ([https://curiosity.com](https://curiosity.com)) - Frontend
Developer - Chicago, IL

Email: andy@curiosity.com if interested

Want to build mobile and web apps that people all over the world use every day
to have fun learning? We’re using backbonejs, reactjs and everyone deploys to
production every day. We're 18 people (5 backend and 4 frontend engineers).
$6M Series A funded and growing.

At Curiosity.com, we’re a startup of passionate learners, strong engineers and
designers executing on our mission. And we’re bringing the best learning
content to the world. Our audience spans over 200 countries and is growing at
a rapid pace. 2015 will be a year of exponential growth for us.

Who You Are: Software generalist at heart that has developed deep expertise in
building products that users love.

Need experience in: Javascript HTML5/CSS3 Python (nice to have) Jinja (nice to
have) Flask (nice to have)

Qualifications: Must be familiar with OS X/Linux 2-5+ years of experience with
web development Strong understanding of OO programming Must know MVC pattern

Only applicants with code samples and/or a GitHub account will be considered.

Email Andy O’Dower, our Head of Product andy@curiosity.com to learn more and
apply.

------
sassylime
San Francisco: the vision of Alpine Data Labs is to make data science so
straightforward that it becomes a tool for business users as well as data
scientists. Alpine's data-mining software scales to huge datasets, but it is
driven through a simple graphical interface. We deliver on the promise of
Hadoop, Spark and big data by providing a collaborative and intuitive visual
environment for teams to quickly create and deploy analytics workflows and
predictive models.

We are a well funded, rapidly growing startup backed by major venture firms.
Our customers include Bosch, Sony, Morgan Stanley, and GE.

1) Platform Engineers: [http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n](http://jobsco.re/19TQM1n)

2) Applications/Front-End Engineers:
[http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9](http://jobsco.re/1DvTIi9)

3) Data Science Engineers:
[http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw](http://jobsco.re/1bUp5qw)

4) Senior Data Science Engineers:
[http://jobsco.re/19TRxr3](http://jobsco.re/19TRxr3)

5) Big Data Integration Engineer:
[http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW](http://jobsco.re/1NHaQAW)

6) Data Science Advisors: [http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv](http://jobsco.re/1bUphpv)

7) Technical Writer: [http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas](http://jobsco.re/1DvUBas)

If you have any questions, please email me: emily@alpinenow.com.

------
manndog
RoR System Architect - Cognii - Boston, MA

Cognii is an ed-tech startup that creates the Siri like virtual learning
assistants. Its natural language processing technology enables automatic
assessment of essay answers along with qualitative feedback for personalized
self-paced learning. More info at [http://cognii.com](http://cognii.com)

We are seeking full-time engineers for research and development of our real-
time natural language processing system. For the back-end, we are looking for
an experienced Ruby on Rails developer who can also do some front-end. Some of
the responsibilities include:

• Design and update the secure scalable web service API

• Data pipeline workflow optimization

• Write scripts and tools to analyze the usage data and create a dashboard
with visualizations

Qualifications:

• BS or MS computer science or related discipline

• 2+ Years of experience working in back-end web services with RESTful API

• Programming experience with Ruby on Rails, Sinatra or other web frameworks

• Proficiency with Databases, Ruby, Python, Shell scripting, Git, AWS EC2

• Server design and configuration with load balancing

• Interest in education or natural language processing or machine learning is
a plus

Compensation will include a significant amount of equity along with a salary.

Please submit your application with latest CV to jobs@cognii.com

------
brlewis
Fitbit, Inc | Boston and San Francisco | on-site only

Boston jobs include full-stack web software engineers, iOS, Android, firmware,
and miscellaneous other jobs, 21 in all:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3efqghwV](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3efqghwV)

San Francisco has over a hundred open positions. Some of them are site
engineering:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Goqghww](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3Goqghww)
mobile engineering:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3aoqghw0](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3aoqghw0)
hardware engineering:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3pqqghwh](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3pqqghwh) and
more.

I've been a Principal Software Engineer at Fitbit since November 2013
(previously Senior Software Engineer at Google) and Fitbit is an awesome place
to work. The company culture is fantastic. The people are great to work with.
The Boston office feels like a startup because it's relatively small (40
people), yet we're well-funded and secure. Everywhere I go people tell me they
love our product or know someone who loves it and talks about it.

In Site Engineering, we're using jQuery, Bootstrap, underscore, Handlebars,
Backbone, Stylus, Buster, Selenium, requirejs, and Highcharts on the front
end, with new technologies introduced as needed. We're only using node as part
of the build system for now. The back end is tomcat with a lot of Spring and
Hibernate in front of mysql. Some big data projects I'm aware of also use
Python. Beyond that, check job listings to know what tools might be used.

------
bgibson
Mirror | San Francisco | Software Engineer, Interface Engineer (Web, QT),
Product Designer

Mirror is a smart contracts platform. We are leveraging blockchain technology
to provide hedging and risk management tools that are more accessible,
affordable, and globally available than their contemporary counterparts, and
with minimized counterparty and clearing risk. Our vision is to realize the
promise of the Bitcoin blockchain as a global, decentralized,
cryptographically-assured fiduciary system. Headquartered in San Francisco, we
are making peer-to-peer contracts, available to everyone everywhere.

We have raised $12M and are assembling a team with capabilities in
cryptocurrency, cryptography, distributed systems, functional programming,
cross-platform desktop application development, comprehensive software
assurance, and design to build new kinds of financial platforms and
decentralized p2p markets. If this interests you please contact us below and
reference this post.

Details: [https://angel.co/mirror](https://angel.co/mirror)

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/mirror](https://jobs.lever.co/mirror)

~~~
jasonisalive
What are the killer advantages of using a distributed ledger for storing
contracts as opposed to centralised ledgers?

Are you going to spin up an altcoin or are you planning to try and stuff your
contracts into Bitcoin transactions?

~~~
bgibson
We have no plans to support any coins other than Bitcoin, though our platform
is being built in a way that it could if any gain similar adoption and
acceptance as Bitcoin. We'll leave that to the market. And our platform writes
only the multisig transaction to the blockchain, the irl data and everything
else is offchain, client and mempool only.

Decentralized, p2p ledgers are thus far good at a subset of contracts in which
no off-ledger is enforcement is required. Aka, they're good at cash-settled
(bitcoin-settled) contracts, in which all parts of the contract creation,
joining, settlement, and clearing can be cryptographically enforced, and a
real-world legal system is not required to guarantee ownership transfer.

For example, if you want to sell the title to your house or car, if there are
problems or disputes the real world isn't going to recognize some title
transfer deal done on the blockchain and you'll have to resort to the irl
legal system anyway. But any kind of pure financial contract is potentially
game.

------
joeriel
PennyMac ([http://pennymacusa.com](http://pennymacusa.com)) Moorpark, CA
(Ventura County)

PennyMac is a leading national mortgage lender and servicer. Our Capital
Markets Technology group is looking for local, on-site developers to help
develop and support our pricing and best-ex systems. We are a small team of
dedicated developers who are always looking for better ways to do things. We
are currently in Moorpark, CA but are planning to move to Westlake Village, CA
by the end of the year.

Our technology stack includes:

\- Ruby/Rails

\- Front end awesomeness with Netzke* and ExtJS

\- PostgreSQL

\- Python (for some backend services)

\- Clojure (experimental right now - may replace some Ruby background
processing jobs)

Here is a link to the official job description (good reading if you are having
trouble sleeping):
[https://rew12.ultipro.com/PEN1012/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rew12.ultipro.com/PEN1012/JobBoard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*F4E0F6AC50DF76BE)

You can apply on-line at the above link, or e-mail me at eric.litwin@pnmac.com
if you are interested.

*We are the sponsor of Netzke development ([http://netzke.org/](http://netzke.org/))

------
samsolomon
SidePrize - Atlanta, GA or Remote - Lead Developer

[http://sideprize.com/](http://sideprize.com/)

SidePrize sits somewhere between traditional fantasy and daily fantasy sports.
You can think of us as a bridge between the two. We partner with fantasy
sports platforms and leagues to provide additional game types, real-money
contests and payments.

We're looking for someone to lead our backend development efforts. The
challenge at hand is building a solid integration with our partners using a
combination of APIs and scraping.

Required:

* Experience writing and maintaining web applications, specifically back-end (server-side).

* Experience with the Ruby programming language and/or the Ruby on Rails web application framework.

* Great writing and communication skills. One or more members is often remote, being able to communicate by writing is of critical importance.

* Good requirement-gathering skills. Starting with a problem and working from there to understand how the problem can be solved is a valuable skill.

* A strong interest in sports.

Preferred:

* Experience maintaining the front-end of web applications (HTML/CSS/JavaScript).

* A strong interest in fantasy sports and sports statistics.

* Experience building fantasy sports or similar applications.

If you're interested, send an email to adam@sideprize.com.

------
kreide
Medallia - Palo Alto, CA -
[http://engineering.medallia.com](http://engineering.medallia.com)

Medallia is hiring engineers to build our micro-service platform. World-class
companies (Apple, Mercedes, Nordstrom to mention a few) use Medallia to create
awesome customer experiences. Our platform is already used by hundreds of
thousands of people every day, but we need your help to handle the next 10X of
growth.

Dividing our codebase into independent micro-services will make it easier for
new engineers to get up to speed, enable much faster deployments of new code
(by the engineers themselves) and make it easier and cheaper to scale with
much better resiliency.

Despite the popularity of micro-service architectures, and plethora of
available frameworks, there are still many unsolved problems (especially
around RPC performance, storage and freely moving processes around) in
operating at scale in production. We not only want to solve these for
ourselves, but share our findings and tools with the wider community.

We are using a blend of the best tech out there: Docker for containerization;
Aurora/Mesos for data center / server management; CEPH for fully redundant
storage and putting it together in a way we haven't seen anyone else do. We
held a tech talk about it at a recent Docker Meetup:

[http://www.meetup.com/Docker-Palo-
Alto/events/221410784/](http://www.meetup.com/Docker-Palo-
Alto/events/221410784/)

Please send me a note at kristian@medallia.com if any of the above sounds
interesting to you.

Kristian Eide, Software Architect

------
gkoberger
ReadMe.io (YC W15) - San Francisco - Local

We're looking to make our first hire! Come help us change the way developers
consume APIs and code libraries. We're looking for front/backend developers
with a huge product focus to help shape our company.

[https://jobs.lever.co/readme/f22d10ca-53ca-4189-b88c-571cdc8...](https://jobs.lever.co/readme/f22d10ca-53ca-4189-b88c-571cdc88e7d7)

------
dangoldin
TripleLift - [http://triplelift.com/](http://triplelift.com/) \- New York, NY
- Full Time

We're looking for all types of engineers to help scale our tech. We've found
our product market fit and are growing quickly. I joined 18 months ago when we
were 13 people are now over 50 and just moved into a new office space. We're
currently focused on scaling our tech so there are lot of opportunities to do
interesting and challenging work.

Our core product is a native advertising ad exchange that allows publishers
(website owners) to ditch banner ads in favor of native ads that will allow
them to design their sites the way they want without having to worry about
monetization from the beginning. When they are ready they include a bit of
JavaScript and we will dynamically resize/crop ads and leverage their existing
HTML and CSS to make sure the ads fit with the look they're going for.

There's a lot of interesting work we're doing with computer vision, high
performance networking, as well as quantitative engineering to help build out
our bidders.

Feel free to email me at dgoldin@triplelift.com with any questions!

------
alouie
Coin | San Francisco | Software & Firmware Engineers

We are a consumer electronics company focused on creating things that make
life better. Our flagship product, Coin, is a connected device that allows you
to carry fewer cards in your wallet with security and utility beyond what a
plastic card can offer. We recently started shipping Coin to our hundreds of
thousands of pre-order customers and have big plans for the future.

Founded by a payments industry expert out of PayPal and a Stanford rocket
scientist, the 40-person team behind Coin has a passion for building products
that improve and fit seamlessly into your life. We believe that even a minor
change in thinking can reap big rewards. Join us at the intersection of
software and hardware as we strive to make people’s lives (and wallets) a
little simpler and smarter.

We are hiring for: Mobile Developer - Android or iOS Platform Developer - Ruby
Embedded Software Developer - C

To apply or find more info on our open positions, check out our jobs page
<[http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3XhWghwc>](http://hire.jobvite.com/m?3XhWghwc>) or
email me directly: allison@onlycoin.com.

------
ArenaNinja101
Arena Solutions - [http://arenasolutions.com](http://arenasolutions.com) \- SF
Bay Area | Full-time

We pioneered SaaS-based Product Lifecycle Management (PLM), which helps
manufacturing companies build better products.

At Arena, we're an open office culture with many breakout collaboration rooms.
We offer a great work/life balance with perks - we a have basketball & soccer
league, fully stocked kitchen full of snacks & drinks, and cornhole, ping
pong, and shuffleboard table. We also like to build great products.

We're hiring a web application developer:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/arenasolutionsinc/senior-
web-a...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/arenasolutionsinc/senior-web-
application-developer/avuFOI57Gr5k5FiGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68)

If you'd like to join us, you can check out our other open positions at
[http://www.arenasolutions.com/about/jobs/](http://www.arenasolutions.com/about/jobs/)
& feel free to drop me a note at ninja -at- arenasolutions.com

------
Kiruthika
Job Title : R&D Software Engineer

Soliton invites applications for an R&D Software Engineer in a group
specializing in Computer Vision and Machine Learning. Recent projects have
included obstacle detection on mobile platforms, object
detection/classification and 3D reconstruction. We are looking for exceptional
candidates who have a sense of ownership and have the necessary grit to make
successful research products. The candidate must have good understanding of
basic mathematics (linear algebra, statistics, probability and good
understanding of fundamentals of computing (Algorithms, Data Structure, OS
Fundamentals). The ideal candidate will also have strong development skills on
*nix platform and ability to prototype very quickly.

Required Skill sets 1\. Good understanding of Image Processing and Computer
Vision with projects to back the same. 2\. Strong programming experience in
C++ 3\. Knowledge of at least one prototyping/scripting language :
MATLAB/Octave, Python or R. 4\. Good understanding of Algorithms and Data
Structures. 5\. Good knowledge of basics: Linear Algebra, Probability and
Statistics. 6\. Good written and verbal communication.

Great to have skill sets. 1\. Android development experience (SDK and NDK).
2\. Knowledge of functional programming. 3\. Winning/International level
participation in ACM ICPC, IOI, TopCoder, CodeChef etc. 4\.
Winning/International level participation in Physics or Math Olympiad. 5\.
Open Source Contribution. 6\. Top tier peer reviewed research publication in
applied math areas like Algorithms, Computer Vision/Image Processing, Machine
Learning or Optimization. 7\. Link to your projects, github etc.

Job Location: Bengaluru,India

website:www.solitontech.com

------
paulc
NYC - DailyBurn

* Lead iOS/Mobile Engineer ([http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/dailyburn/lead-ios-developer/d...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/dailyburn/lead-ios-developer/dMFmEa6eqr5jVziGaltGfR?ref=rss&sid=68))

* Fullstack Developer ([http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/dailyburn/full-stack-web-devel...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs2/dailyburn/full-stack-web-developer/cf0JxG6eur5i6DiGalkWKP?ref=rss&sid=68))

DailyBurn is a fitness and nutrition company based in Midtown Manhattan. We'd
like you to come join our multi-discipline engineering team to build software
on a wide array of platforms and technologies.

We really are a fitness company, we have our own well equipped gym in the
office and offer a gym membership budget for all employees.

Everyday we get messages from users sharing the changes they've made in their
lives not every company can say the same. If fitness is an area of interest
for you this is a great place to get involved in changing peoples lives.

If it sounds interesting to you get in touch with me directly:
paul@dailyburn.com

------
geostellar
Geostellar | Martinsburg, WV | Full-Stack Software Engineer | REMOTE(US) Full-
time

Are you tired of the world's reliance on fossil fuels? Do you want to have a
positive effect on the environment for future generations to come? Join the
team at Geostellar as we bring the joy of solar power to every rooftop in
America and make the world a better place in doing so.

The world is ready for the solar power revolution, help us bring it to them!

Funding:

\- Raised over $17M+ to date

\- Cash-flow positive

We offer:

\- Stable-hours 7am-4pm PST

\- Competitive Compensation (Salary + Equity)

\- Flexible Time-off

\- Hands-on Experience with all parts of the Web Application stack

\- Paired-Programming

\- Completely Remote minus quarterly meet-ups

Current Technology Stack \- Ruby-on-Rails 4, PostgreSQL, HTML/HAML,
Javascript/Coffe-script, BackboneJS

We are looking for individuals with experience building scalable applications
with Ruby-on-Rails 4 and PostgreSQL and have a strong understanding of Object-
Oriented Software Design Principles.

[https://geostellar.com](https://geostellar.com)
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/geostellar](https://www.linkedin.com/company/geostellar)

Send your resume to jobs [ at ] geostellar [ dot ] com with "HN Software
Engineer" in the subject

------
seattlematt
PlayFab ([http://www.playfab.com](http://www.playfab.com)) Seattle, WA

PlayFab is a Backend-as-a-Service for video games. Our mission is to power the
future of games by providing developers and publishers with the best live game
operations platform in the industry. We offer competitive salaries, stock
options, 100% employer-paid health insurance and a focus on getting stuff done
(no Foosball tables here).

Director of Engineering We are looking for an experienced, results-driven
Director of Engineering to mentor and grow our engineering team under the
technical direction of our CTO. This is a critical role with enormous impact
on the long-term success of PlayFab, and our expectations are high.

DevOps Engineer: Help us in our mission to automate everything by continually
improving the deployment and monitoring (both internal and customer facing) of
our AWS-based service, using tools such as CloudFormation, Salt and
Elasticsearch.

Sr. Software Engineer (SDK): Help us build SDKs for every game platform (iOS,
Android, PC, XBox, PlayStation etc.) that make it a joy for developers to make
better games by using our service.

------
knes
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- No Remote

The current Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows
our customers to deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We
operate at massive scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in London. We are looking for engineers who will
thrive in a challenging environment, working on interesting problems. Our team
is small but growing, and we value people who can contribute not only
individually, but in the context of the team. Our engineering team is also
heavily involved in operations, so you need to know how to deploy, monitor and
maintain a large production system. We wrote our code in Ruby (Main legacy
language) and Haskell.

Our software stack is built around Linux, Ruby, Haskell, nodeJS, Redis, MySQL,
Git, Puppet and Go.

We are currently looking for:

* Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time infrastructure. More info on this position at [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789).

* A Project Manager to sit at the heart of our Growth Team and help us collaborate well together on the right projects to affect the company's success. More information on this position at [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/59081](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/59081)

You can learn more about our company on
[https://pusher.com/about](https://pusher.com/about).

~~~
fole
Please rephrase: "Full time - LOCAL"

------
flanger
Galvanize, Inc. ([http://www.galvanize.com](http://www.galvanize.com)) San
Francisco, CA | Denver, CO | Seattle, WA

We are looking for a data scientists and software engineers with teaching
experience to join our instructional team.

Practical, industry-based education is hard to access in the exciting and
growing field of data science and software engineering. Galvanize has a tight-
knit team of established professionals, educators, and community builders that
are creating pathways into industry’s most demanding data science and
engineering teams.

We are growing our instructional staff across all of our campuses. Our
instructors train technical professionals with programming experience to solve
real-world problems utilizing innovative educational techniques. We’re looking
for passionate educators and practical problem solvers with demonstrated
flexibility and curiosity.

Join us in building the world's hub for education in data science and software
engineering.

Interested in working at Galvanize? Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/galvanize](https://jobs.lever.co/galvanize)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)

== What you will build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you'll tackle the challenges that arise as we build a large-scale
system for data processing and distribution.

== About us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== Open roles ==

You can read more about the Dev Ops, Full Stack, Front-End, Sales, and
Marketing roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
falonfatemi
Backend Senior Software Engineer (python) * Data Engineer * Data Scientist |
SAN FRANCISCO

We have an opening for a senior level data engineer who is entrepreneurial and
passionate about leveraging big data and search technologies (e.g Hadoop,
Machine learning, Natural Language Processing, Web Crawling) to build out a
unique product that will transform how businesses are able to analyze
relationships in their network to uncover new opportunities. We're looking for
fast learners who can get their hands dirty, quickly; who know when to duct
tape and when to have 100% test coverage (think like a hacker, ship like a
pro); who don't mind being wrong occasionally; and who are intrigued by the
overall space we're in. You'd be single-digit employee and have a significant
opportunity to influence our culture and growth, as well as immense impact on
the product itself.

For the past 12 months we have been heads down building Node and running a
successful private beta. Now we're looking to build out our core engineering
team that will shape the foundation of our company. We are a stealth startup
comprised of ex-Google, IBM, and Salesforce players and backed by a reputable
list of investors including NEA, Mark Cuban, Felicis, and Dave McClure. Here
is a recent article written by our CEO which speaks to the evolution of
network intelligence and our ability to harness this data to transform the way
business gets done: [http://recode.net/2015/03/31/the-network-intelligence-
moveme...](http://recode.net/2015/03/31/the-network-intelligence-movement-
will-add-personal-context-to-the-online-world/)

Are you interested in hearing more? Looking forward to hearing from you.

Email falon@node.io

------
robg
Neumitra - physiology of daily brain health - Boston, MA at South
Station/Leather District

Full-time for embedded, mobile (iOS and Android), and full stack applications
from physiological data.

At Neumitra we're building medical electronics to measure and manage you and
your world. We're data scientists by training in neuroscience, aerospace, and
genomic engineering. We're focused on physiological data toward continuous
brain health for optimizing our lives.

We're hiring data-driven engineers including embedded firmware, mobile, and
web applications, back-end and front-end technologies. Our stack runs from the
body to servers. We use machine learning and statistical learning techniques
to build personalized and population health technologies for daily brain
health.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions and feedback. We appreciate
experiences and enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful
impact. Our mission is to solve global questions of brain health and
performance.

We've had great luck finding amazing people here. Please say
hello@neumitra.com!

------
wonjun
Sprout - [http://sproutatwork.com](http://sproutatwork.com) \- Toronto, Canada

Role: Full-stack JavaScript Developer (Angular, PhoneGap)

Sprout is seeking for a super smart, talented and energetic full-stack
JavaScript developer to join our growing product team! You will play a key
role in supporting Sprout’s mobile development using latest web and mobile
development technologies and frameworks. You will do this by working closely
with other product team members bringing new services and capabilities to
life.

If you’re passionate about changing today’s workplace culture, love to code,
enjoy helping a team create great work – you will love working with us at
Sprout! You will be involved in the full life cycle development from start to
finish and responsible for:

\- Designing and implementing features for Sprout's hybrid mobile applications
for Android, iOS and other mobile platforms

\- Owning end-to-end features (including design, development, testing, etc)

\- Identify process inefficiencies and find ways to save time on tasks through
automation As an ideal candidate, you have:

\- Developed or substantially contributed to the development of mobile apps
using Phonegap

\- 3+ years of experience developing in Javascript (not jQuery), HTML5 and CSS

\- Experience with AngularJS and Ionic (preferably) or another similar
framework

\- Can do, positive attitude - Bachelor’s degree in computer science,
computer, software engineering or relevant proven experience and knowledge
Passion about wellness, fitness and transforming current workplace culture

You can apply by email to: wj.bae@sproutatwork.com

------
mac14
Coho Data ([http://www.cohodata.com](http://www.cohodata.com)) - { Vancouver,
BC, Canada | Cambridge, UK | Palo Alto, California | Bangalore, India }

We’re building a high-performance scalable Enterprise Storage system. We’re a
well-funded startup (a16z, ignition) with a strong Engineering culture and a
growing team, a customer-proven product and sales ramping.

We hire very strong systems software developers. A number of our staff built
the Xen hypervisor and we publish academic research, most recently at USENIX
OSDI’14 and FAST’14.

Primarily a Linux shop.

Hottest position: - Software Engineer - Storage Core

Other roles: - Storage Systems Hacker (C, git, python, bash) - Software
Engineer with Networking skills (OpenFlow) - Test Automation Development (our
test system is ... awesome) - Optimization and Profiling (C, valgrind) -
DevOps (debian, python, buildbot, git, bash)

Unsurprisingly, we highly value caffeine and beer.

If you’re interested, please head to our website to learn more about us and
our open roles, we'd love to hear from you:
[http://www.cohodata.com/jobs](http://www.cohodata.com/jobs)

~~~
giis
Are these positions still open ? I saw them for past few months. Last month
sent a resume, yet to receive rejection mail :p

------
dpaessler
Paessler AG | Nürnberg, Germany | Sysadmins (many!), Software Developers, Pre-
Sales Engineers, Data Scientist, and others

Our network monitoring software is used 24/7 by 150.000 customers around the
globe. We develop, sell and support this product from our head quarters in
Nuremberg and have several offices abroad. And we keep growing!

German language skills required.

Sysadmins:
[http://www.de.paessler.com/company/jobs/technical_support_en...](http://www.de.paessler.com/company/jobs/technical_support_engineer)

AJAX Developers:
[http://www.paessler.com/company/jobs/ajax_software_developer](http://www.paessler.com/company/jobs/ajax_software_developer)

Pre-Sales Engineer: [http://www.de.paessler.com/company/jobs/presales-
engineer](http://www.de.paessler.com/company/jobs/presales-engineer)

More:
[http://www.de.paessler.com/company/jobs/](http://www.de.paessler.com/company/jobs/)

------
numlocked
San Francisco - Full Time - Marketing Director

ePantry makes it easy for busy consumers to make good choices for their homes
and families. We are the leading subscription-only platform for natural
consumer products. The $1 trillion CPG market is less than 4% online today,
and we are shaping the transition to ecommerce.

Our team of 20 is backed by prominent consumer and technology investors.
ePantry is one of 1,000 B Corps, companies that prioritize social,
environmental, and community goals as well as profit.

What you’ll do

• Work closely with the CEO to determine overall marketing strategy, channel
mix, and priorities • Build and manage sophisticated email marketing programs
• Drive feature roadmaps and prioritization to achieve your goals – you will
not find a more supportive engineering team • Own the numbers, and report
directly to the CEO and Board on the growth we’re seeing • Build your team as
we grow

What we’re looking for

• 4-10 years in metrics-driven consumer marketing • Experience developing and
implementing consumer-facing marketing plans that drive value and build
positive brand affinity • Ability to manage cross-functionally, and experience
working with technology teams, Board members, and industry leaders • A desire
to build something that matters

What you get

• Competitive compensation and excellent stock options • Exceptional
healthcare, vision & dental • Unlimited vacation – we care about results, not
face time • A beautiful office in Cow Hollow, with a stocked fridge, and great
vibe (and puppies!) • A team of totally bought in A players that will help you
hit your goals and grow professionally • The chance to create something that
leaves a lasting and positive impact on the world

------
J0415
Addictive Mobility | Front End Web Developer | Toronto

APPLY NOW -
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/41675142](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/41675142)
(mention HN when applying!)

 _About us_

Addictive Mobility is a successful, rapidly growing company, with expanding
offices in Toronto, New York, Vancouver, London and Dubai. We’re one of the
most innovative companies in Toronto, and one of Canada's fastest growing
startups. We increasingly exceed the needs of our diverse client base,
including major, well-known retailers and internationally recognized agencies
in the US, Canada and the Middle East.

 _About the role_

We are looking for a web developer well-versed in JavaScript to help us build
a next-generation dashboard for mobile advertising. The role will focus on
developing our front-end single page application built on top of Backbone,
Marionette and React. There will also be opportunities to work on our back-
end, a Node.js-powered API. You must be have experience building non-trivial
JavaScript-powered web apps. Web pages with some scripting does not count.

We are located in Liberty Village in downtown Toronto.

 _About you_

\- You want to work on exciting projects with only the latest technologies and
modern techniques - You understand IIFEs, function scoping, context switching,
and know "the Good Parts" by heart \- You’re not afraid of asynchronous code
\- You make use of new HTML5 features, but also know how to fall back
gracefully - You lint your code with JSHint / JSLint \- You believe in
Atwood's Law

If you do not fit the above descriptions, you need not apply.

~~~
umurkontaci
do you offer relocation?

------
heatherincville
WillowTree - www.willowtreeapps.com/careers Charlottesville, VA

Do you want to develop best-of-class web applications for a wide array of
projects and platforms?

Do you want to work directly with developers and interact with clients instead
of through project managers? Do you want to continuously learn about new
technologies, frameworks and patterns as they emerge?

If you’ve answered yes to a few of the above questions, we’d like to talk to
you.

------
amix
Doist - [http://doist.io/](http://doist.io/) \- REMOTE - Senior Android
Developer

We’re looking for a passionate Android developer to join our awesome team. You
will be joining our 4-person team of developers, collaborating with them as
well as working independently on various Android development projects. Most
projects will be related to the mobile development for Todoist for Android
(ranked last year by Google as one of the 40 best apps in the Play Store).

Required qualifications include: 2+ years of professional Android development
or an impressive portfolio, experience with Android Studio, deep awareness of
the Material design guidelines, familiar with Git, passion for what you do,
and responsiveness and good communication (in English). It’s a bonus if you
have experience in JUnit / Espresso and/or the Gradle build system, and if
you’ve contributed to open-source projects. We look forward to hearing from
you!

Contact me directly at amix@doist.io if you are interested.

If you refer a developer and we hire this person we'll gift you the new
MacBook (worth about $1299).

------
jlester
Brigade Media | San Francisco, CA

ROLES: Senior Data, Software Engineer-- Senior Web, Software Engineer--
Principal Engineer-- Senior iOS, Software Engineer-- Infrastructure Engineer--
Director of Engineering, Data and Messaging

ABOUT US: Brigade is an early stage startup working on solving a fundamental
human problem: how to build and sustain an effective democracy. The same
democracy that enables life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness for us and
those around us. We want to use technology to create a vibrant and responsive
democracy in which citizens build movements that influence policies,
elections, and the world around them. Silicon Valley heavyweights Sean Parker,
Marc Benioff and Ron Conway have participated in our Series A ($9.5M) and
we're filling a few key roles to tackle some of the biggest problems facing
our society.

Our engineering team is building (alongside native Android and iOS apps) a
modern web app using React.js with JSX, webpack, CommonJS, ECMAScript 6, Sass,
Ruby and other technologies that help us move fast.

TO APPLY, visit www.brigade.com/jobs (Be sure to mention the job board in
application)

------
sdalezman
The Muse (YC W12) - NYC - Full-time

Who we are The Muse is your ultimate career destination, offering exciting job
opportunities, expert advice, and a peek behind the scenes into fantastic
companies and career paths. We believe that you can and should love your job--
and be successful at it--and we provide the tools to make that happen.

We are hiring for a variety of engineering roles: Backend Engineer, Data
Scientist, Fullstack Engineer, Growth Engineer, DevOps, Front-End
Engineer/Designer, User Experience/Product Management at all levels. Apply
here: [https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/engineering-
team](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/engineering-team)

We are also looking for a VP of Engineering -
[https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/vp-of-
engineering](https://www.themuse.com/jobs/themuse/vp-of-engineering)

If you're interested in learning more, check out
[https://themuse.com/](https://themuse.com/)

------
ckopec
Avigilon – Full Time - Local - Boston, MA (currently in Billerica but moving
to Somerville in the next several months)

Avigilon is defining the future of protection through innovative, end-to-end
surveillance solutions. Delivering the world’s best protection, Avigilon’s
industry-leading HD network video management software, megapixel cameras,
access control and video analytics products are reinventing the security
market.

Avigilon is based in Vancouver with an office in the Boston area focused on
research and development. The Boston office is team of 25 engineers looking to
double this year.

We are hiring people with strong C++ skills, embedded, video (h.264
compression, streaming and storage), iOS, android, UI/UX, automation and
testing.

If interested or for more information I can be reached directly at
christopher.kopec [[at]] avigilon.com or to apply online our positions can be
viewed here: [https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLo...](https://careers-
avigilon.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchLocation=-12805-Greater+Boston)

------
tensory
Mango Health | San Francisco, CA | Mobile (iOS or Android), Data Engineer,
Backend (Django)

Mango Health makes mobile apps that help consumer end users remember to take
their medications on time and build healthy everyday habits. We are looking
for mobile developers to join the iOS team, the Android team, or work across
both teams according to the engineer's skill set. We are also looking for a
mid-level backend engineer who is comfortable with Django, and a senior
backend engineer who is interested in the opportunity to own the architecture
of the data pipeline and to help us scale as we grow.

I'm 1 of 2 people on the Android team. Please contact me: ari@mangohealth.com

[https://www.mangohealth.com/job-eng-
mobile.html](https://www.mangohealth.com/job-eng-mobile.html)

[https://www.mangohealth.com/job-eng-back-
end.html](https://www.mangohealth.com/job-eng-back-end.html)

[https://www.mangohealth.com/job-sr-eng-
data.html](https://www.mangohealth.com/job-sr-eng-data.html)

~~~
pnchappy92
Are you able to work remotely?

------
gsastry
Iterable ([https://www.iterable.com](https://www.iterable.com)) - San
Francisco, CA

Come join Iterable. We are bringing the growth hacking tools that consumer
Internet companies like Twitter/Facebook build internally to other
e-businesses. We aim to build the best user growth engine on the planet. It's
crazy how messaging and email usage are changing, but the technology and
capabilities haven't caught up to the 21st century. Our team of hackers and
thinkers is from quant finance/Twitter/Google, (we built large parts of
Twitter's growth systems). One of our top level goals is to build a uniquely
fun and growth oriented company culture. We pair program, design together, and
generally create a learn-and-teach environment here. If you're interested in
coming on board, you can help with some challenges we face:

    
    
      - Scale our messaging API 
      - Design and write performant, beautiful, asynchronous interfaces 
      - Write software to build machine learned user models 
      - Make data visualizations for our email and user data 
      - Design an immutable deployment infrastructure for our platform
    

Some aspects of our culture that make us different:

    
    
      - We are all very focused on self improvement 
      - Our company has egalitarian and transparent values (work when you want, on what you want) 
      - We are chill and empathetic people 
      - The company is completely transparent
    

Technologies you'll work with:

    
    
      - Scala
      - ElasticSearch
      - Postgres
      - Redis
      - AngularJS
      - Play Framework
      - RabbitMQ
    

You'll get to work with us at our office at 5th and Market in San Francisco.
If this sounds like an interesting and fun opportunity for you, please email
me: girish at iterable.com

------
KingMob
SmartGift | New York (NYC) | Senior Software Engineer | on-site preferred, but
REMOTE for the right person (with occasional travel to NYC)

We're building the next generation of gifting and we're looking for a senior
full-stack web engineer to help us.

If you like working fast, building REST APIs that will be used by millions and
creating complicated e-commerce systems, we want you. You'll be given
responsibility, freedom, challenges, and the chance to determine your
workplace. Not to mention, we offer more equity than you could get at most
places.

If you think of technical debt like a curse that will come back to haunt your
future self, contact me (Matthew Davidson) at matthew at smartgift.it.

If you're looking for a little puzzle to do, write a code snippet (in any
language) that converts the word "hiring" into decimal Unicode points and then
concatenates their decimal representations back into a string. Use that string
as an email address to apply (E.g., the word "hey" would be
104101121@smartgift.it). Be sure to attach the code snippet as well as a cover
letter and resume.

------
neiljohnson
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site. Lumi -
[https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

Lumi is a personalised news reader. We learn your interests automatically from
the get go and recommend you articles that we think you'll love. Lumi was
created by the founders of Last.fm

We are always interested to talk to great developers, but right now we are
really keen to expand our mobile team. Currently, Android is our principle
focus, but we'd be very interested to talk to mobile generalists specialising
in any platform.

If you are London based, feel free to come and say Hi at Silicon Milkround
next Sunday.

To apply, either launch a CV at jobs@lumi.do, or get in touch personally if
you'd like to chat first (details in my profile)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=done.lumi)
[https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-developer](https://lumi.do/about/jobs/app-
developer)

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for an experienced MVC engineer and architect to join
our growing team. You'll be expanding our core applications architecture, lead
new product architecture and a team in software design & development, and help
us scale as we go global.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/911](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/911)

------
diggan
Typeform | Spain, Barcelona | Full-time | Developer & Others

Typeform is rapidly growing and looking to expand on all fronts with excellent
people behind the product.

Help us build the create the most beautiful and user-friendly forms in the
world!

As a engineer at Typeform, you will have a lot of freedom to chose the right
technology for the right problems.

The majority of our stack consists of NodeJS, Go, Ruby and PHP.

See our full stack here:
[http://stackshare.io/typeform/typeform](http://stackshare.io/typeform/typeform)

We are mostly looking for developers of all sorts but we also have other
positions open:

    
    
        * Content Manager
        * Social Media & Communication
        * Head of Marketing
        * Customer Advocate
        * Other general positions
    

We are looking for people that has a ability to solve problems with their own
thinking, take steps as individuals and want to expand their own knowledge.

Apply here: [http://www.typeform.com/jobs](http://www.typeform.com/jobs) or
send me a email at victor@typeform.com

Our homepage: www.typeform.com

~~~
zerr
While we more or less know the compensation situation for US, it would be
helpful to state salary ranges for such places as Spain.

------
shortimer
Bottomline Technologies | [http://bottomline.com](http://bottomline.com) |
Portsmouth, NH or South Portland, ME | Architect | Onsite Only

Bottomline Technologies (NASDAQ: EPAY), headquartered in beautiful Portsmouth,
NH, is a global industry leader of cloud-based payment, invoice and digital
banking solutions. Our solutions are used to streamline, automate and manage
processes involving: payments, invoicing, global cash management, supply chain
finance and transactional documents. Over 10,000 organizations throughout 77
countries, trust Bottomline to meet their needs for cost reduction,
competitive differentiation and optimization of working capital.

The Software Architect will interface with the development team for the
purpose of design and planning, implementation, integration and support of our
products. This role is responsible for determining the integrated software
architecture solutions that meet performance, usability, scalability,
reliability, and security needs. In addition, the architect is expected to
research and recommend technology to meet application requirements.

    
    
        Responsibilities:
    
        Technical review of proposed client software architectures
        Work with development managers on implementation and integration work estimates
        Custom JEE application design and architecture
        Custom JEE application implementation and implementation team leadership
        Application performance testing, recommendations and tuning
        Design, lead and perform custom JEE application solutions throughout dev lifecycle
        Maintain a baseline of IT/JEE industry knowledge to advise on technical trends 
    

Apply at
[https://home.eease.com/recruit2/?id=9491081&t=1](https://home.eease.com/recruit2/?id=9491081&t=1)

------
vimarshk
Okta - Great colleagues. Seasoned executive team. Funding from World Class
VCs.

Whether you work for Okta's engineering, sales, marketing, business
development or customer success team, one thing is certain - you'll find
colleagues that will engage, inspire and challenge you. We're a passionate
group of people who believe that cloud architecture is here to stay. And our
laser-like focus on customer success and technical/operational excellence has
enabled us to be a leader in identity management.

It's a fast-paced, agile work environment and we need the best and the
brightest to help us change the world. Building and selling the future of IT
is no small feat - you love challenges, work hard, play nice with others - and
if you know your way around a ping pong table, that doesn’t hurt either.

We are on Glassdoor's best places to work for 2015.

Positions:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html)

Shoot me a line to discuss at vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com and mention you saw
this on HN.

------
omok
Paytm Labs - [http://paytmlabs.com/](http://paytmlabs.com/) \- Toronto

We are part of Paytm, India’s largest mobile commerce platform -
[http://inc42.com/tag/paytm/](http://inc42.com/tag/paytm/) We have partnership
with Alibaba, the world's largest e-tailer (bigger than Amazon+Ebay) -
[http://inc42.com/buzz/alibaba-enters-india-buys-25-stake-
pay...](http://inc42.com/buzz/alibaba-enters-india-buys-25-stake-paytm/)

We are building the next generation mobile commerce platform that will support
over 100 million users. Every piece of technology that we build and libraries
we use will have to perform at Internet-scale.

Are you someone that looks for the hardest challenge? More details here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/paytm/07eb725f-77d2-4061-bbdf-d721a34b...](https://jobs.lever.co/paytm/07eb725f-77d2-4061-bbdf-d721a34b5192)

------
kevindication
HumanGeo - [http://thehumangeo.com](http://thehumangeo.com) \- Washington, DC
- Technologists/Developers

HumanGeo creates innovative geospatially oriented products and solutions for
government and commercial clients. We usually get to work on blank slates to
build large scale databases and applications. We also like to brew beer and
play Mario Kart.

Citizenship required.

~~~
pXMzR2A
> Citizenship required.

Why?

> Technologists/Developers

Can you add a job desc please.

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Senior Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a Sr. Software engineer who can hit the ground
running. Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people,
so we're looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features,
and iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/793)

------
sharonyb
Bina Technologies | Redwood shores, CA | Software engineers, DevOps

We code to cure! At Bina, we have a passion for improving lives by
accelerating the science of personalized medicine. This is where Life Science
meets Computer Science.

The science of interpreting the genome is an exciting work in progress. Next-
generation sequencing and genomic measurement technologies are providing us
with unprecedented visibility into the origins of health and disease. However,
the main challenge is enabling the analysis and management of massive datasets
being produced by scientists and researchers around the world.

If you have no clue about genomics, don't worry, none of our software
engineers did before they joined Bina. you can learn the basic from this
meetup we gave:
[http://www.slideshare.net/amirhkiani/code2cure](http://www.slideshare.net/amirhkiani/code2cure)

To apply, visit our website at
[http://www.bina.com/openings](http://www.bina.com/openings) or email
careers@bina.com

------
amk_
Nomiku | San Francisco | Engineering, Design, Marketing | Full-time /
Internship

    
    
        - Full-Stack Developer
        - iOS Developer
        - Mechanical Engineer
        - Junior Graphic Designer
        - UI/UX Designer
        - Part-Time Video Editing Intern
    
        We are building a new team to focus on our eattender.com
        sous vide app. You will be one of our first software 
        engineering hires. 
    
        Nomiku (YCW15) is changing the way people cook by 
        making great, restaurant-quality food easy. In fact,
        Nomiku is used by the best restaurants in the world. 
        From our humble office and production space in the    
        Mission district of San Francisco, we are making the 
        best cooking tools the world has ever seen, and making
        them accessible to everyone.  Our kitchen churns out new 
        recipes daily, and we regularly consult with top chefs 
        and food scientists on producing better quality food. We 
        have family meal served daily and share food together all
        the time.
    

_nomiku.com /jobs_

------
johntyree
Python Technical Trainer, Enthought, Austin, TX
[https://enthought.com/company/careers/](https://enthought.com/company/careers/)

Enthought, a global leader in scientific and analytic software, training and
consulting solutions utilizing the Python programming language, is seeking a
talented Python instructor with a passion for learning and teaching and solid
experience in using Python for scientific computing / data science
applications. The position will be based out of our downtown Austin office and
you will travel both domestically and internationally to teach Python to
scientists, engineers, analysts, and data scientists across a range of
industries. Please see [https://enthought.com/company/careers/python-
technical-train...](https://enthought.com/company/careers/python-technical-
trainer/) for more information. To apply, please email your resume to
jobs@enthought.com.

------
maramaemartin
Course Hero, located in the San Francisco Bay Area (Redwood City, CA), is
looking for a Software Engineer

Course Hero is creating a platform where students and experts can share and
access great academic content they need to succeed at any time, from anywhere.
Today, millions of students take advantage of our educational resources
including study guides, flashcards and tutors.

Course Hero is looking for a software engineer who can hit the ground running.
Our engineering team releases code every day to millions of people, so we're
looking for someone who can take on challenges, build new features, and
iterate quickly.

As compensation, we're offering a competitive salary, stock, full benefits,
401k, regularly planned team events and outings, Free Friday lunches, endless
snacks & drinks, plus on-site amenities including a day spa, full-service
cafe, and free membership to a 7500 sq ft fitness center.

For more information, visit:
[http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792](http://www.thesourcery.com/jobs/792)

------
skellystudios
Network Locum, London
([http://www.networklocum.com](http://www.networklocum.com))

Network Locum is an online marketplace matching doctors with healthcare
providers looking to fill gaps in their rota. We're on a mission to take the
power out of the hand of recruitment agencies and eliminate waste from the NHS
by freeing up the data.

Our technology stack comprises mainly of interconnected microservices in
Python and Django communicating over Redis, with some Angular.js giving our
front-end a bit of dazzle. It’s quite cool.

What we believe in * Getting stuff done * Testing quickly and often * Making
informed, data-driven decisions * Lean principles and Agile + Scrum project
management * Developers spending their time doing what they do best:
developing * Cultural fit is as important as raw technical skills are

We have an office in Shoreditch which our team of 12 works out of. If you’d
like to join us and be challenged on a daily basis, while having fun with
great people, then shoot us your github profile to michael@networklocum.com

------
frankus
Apptentive — Data Science + Android — Seattle, WA

Our goal is to provide better communication between businesses and their
customers through in-app interactions, including messaging, surveys and notes
(and, yes, ratings prompts too). We have open-source mobile SDKs for iOS,
Android and Cordova
([https://github.com/apptentive](https://github.com/apptentive)).

We're looking for a fairly experienced data science person with a background
in natural language processing and machine learning and familiarity with
related processing and visualization tools.

We're also looking to for someone with Android expertise to fill out that half
of our mobile development team (currently we're two iOS-specialzed devs and
one Android).

Finally we're looking for a couple of people with sales experience, but I
don't feel qualified to summarize those, so check out our jobs page for more
info: [http://www.apptentive.com/jobs/](http://www.apptentive.com/jobs/)

------
rassmass
Senior Front-End Engineer (Bend Oregon, Remote) (full time)

[http://www.manzama.com](http://www.manzama.com)

You know the future of the web: front end applications built on top of fast
versatile APIs. You want to build technically challenging, well designed
applications that are easy to use and allow the user to accomplish things they
wouldn’t otherwise be able to. You know when to use a library or framework and
when to build from scratch to achieve the best results.

Modern technology and delightful experiences are at the heart of Manzama and
you’ll be a core part of defining the architecture and engineering the front
end experience. You’ll get the freedom to execute on your vision and build
online experiences from concept to implementation, with an incredible team to
help you every step of the way. You will be a very large part of a small team.

At Manzama, you will: • Lead the development of the front end of our web app
to delight our customers. • Work closely with other developers to design and
implement new features and functionality to help our users manage their
information overload and discover business-critical information. • Commit and
deploy high quality code regularly • Create libraries and APIs that enable
modular, extensible design • Optimize the code and deployment to create a fast
and efficient user experience We’re looking for people who are: • Highly
skilled in Javascript • Experienced with production MVC Javascript
applications • Experts in HTML and CSS • Experienced with writing well tested
code • Knowledgable of web development best practices Brownie points for
these: • Familiarity with Python/Django • Experience with JS frameworks such
as React, Angular, Ember, and Backbone • Experience with CSS pre-processors
(SaSS, Less) and other frontend build tools (Yeoman, Bower, Grunt)

------
dcraw
Alation ([http://alation.com](http://alation.com)), Redwood City, CA

Looking for UI and data Software Engineers, DevOps, Demand Marketing, and
Sales Development Representatives. VISAs welcome, though we can't relocate
international candidates right now.

Alation is democratizing access to data by tackling one of the most universal
challenges in analysis – the challenge of context. We analyze petabyte-scale
data warehouses at companies ranging from eCommerce to online radio to improve
the way data is accessed. Alation has brought together an incredible team of
engineers, designers, and executives from Google, Apple, Oracle, IBM, one-man
startups and top schools. Just announced: a $9m Series A, and our customers
include eBay, Square, and Hipmunk.

We've got a great product in a huge market with the right people for the job,
and we have a hell of a lot of fun. Come join us!

[http://jobs.lever.co/alation](http://jobs.lever.co/alation) or contact
joanna.leon@alation.com

------
ShannonNYCDA
Instructor, Web Development Intensive – Philadelphia and New York City- Full
Time 3-month Position

[http://nycda.com/](http://nycda.com/)

The New York Code + Design Academy has been teaching web development to
professionals since 2012 with locations in New York City and Philadelphia.

We’re inviting applicants to apply for the position of Senior Instructor for
our Web Development Intensive class, a 12-week long full-time program
beginning in June. Classes are being offered in New York City and
Philadelphia.

Candidates should be well versed in HTML, CSS, JavaScript/JQuery, The
terminal, Git, GitHub, Ruby, Sinatra, Rails.

This is a 3 month engagement with the possibility of further teaching pending
performance. For more information, check out
[http://nycda.com/careers/#IntensiveInstructor](http://nycda.com/careers/#IntensiveInstructor)

To apply: Email jobs@nycda.com. Please include your resume and links to your
github, portfolio, and/or web applications that you have worked on!

------
jobs-at-OEM
Open Energy Market - Surbiton (UK) - Full Time - Remote OK

We are looking for a junior Full Stack Developer to join our unique,
disruptive, start-up working in the Energy trading sector.

About Open Energy Market

Based just outside London in Surbiton (Surrey), the Open Energy Market is the
first and only marketplace for buying commercial energy. Founded by two
experienced entrepreneurs, our technology is re-defining the commercial energy
space. Since our launch in October 2013 we have built an impressive portfolio
of clients and partners, providing technology based solutions for large scale
energy buyers. Our clients are some of the largest household names in the
United Kingdom including restaurant chains, supermarkets and national brands.

For more information about us and what we do, head to
[https://openenergymarket.com](https://openenergymarket.com).

About You

You will have a SOLID knowledge of core programming skills, Clean Code, TDD
and automation. Our technology stack is .Net MVC, SQL Server and Azure and you
will have demonstrable skills in each of these areas. In addition you should
have a good working knowledge of web development standards such as Html,
JavaScript and CSS.

As our second Full Stack developer you will have the opportunity to help drive
the technology and processes that underpin the business. From day one you will
be responsible for the development and support of our core applications and
deploying them to the Azure hosted environment. You will be a confident
developer who is at ease discussing requirements with the rest of the business
and who is passionate about the design and testing of new features and
changes.

To find out more about us email jobs at openenergymarket dot com and we'll get
straight back to you.

------
playing_colours
relayr @ Berlin, Germany - Senior backend developer (Scala) - Full time -
[https://relayr.io/jobs](https://relayr.io/jobs)

A platform for the Internet of Things, connecting smart devices to each other,
and to app developers. We’ve created three easy tools (Platform as a Service,
SDKs and a Sensor-Kit – the WunderBar) which allow developers to quickly
program Internet of Things solutions, with sensor data to create applications
for their physical surroundings. We use Scala for our backend (with some stuff
in Node.js). We don't expect you know Scala, we are looking for a strong
developer who has already established themselves in another language.

The Mission:

    
    
      - Design and implement new features for the backend 
        (Scala, Rest Services, Akka, Postgres, Cassandra, RabbitMQ, etc.) 
      - You will be involved in designing features, not just implementing them.
      - Help building data streaming / analytics infrastructure.
      - Work on scalability / performance problems.
    

Your Desired Skills:

    
    
      - Minimum 3-5 years experience on challenging server-side projects, 
        ideally on JVM platform.
      - Some expertise in building real-time distributed systems & services, 
        ideally experience in big data systems (Kafka, Spark, Hadoop).
      - Experience in REST API development.
      - Experience with SQL and NoSQL databases.
      - Good level of English.
    

We will

    
    
      - Listen to and value your opinion
      - Value and respect you as a person
      - Make mistakes, break stuff, learn and move on
      - Operate in a non-hierarchical open fashion
      - Ask you to work on latest technologies
    

A small and growing team where your influence and skills will be needed,
recognised and rewarded.

Please write to jobs at relayr.io

------
JayNeely
Boston Globe Media -
[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers) \-
Boston, MA

In engineering & IT we're hiring:

\- Full Stack Web Developers - PHP / JavaScript / Advanced WordPress

\- Front End Web Developer - BostonGlobe.com

\- Data Security Specialist

\- Senior Systems Administrator

But we're also hiring for data science & analytics, product management,
design, marketing, and more.

Since the Boston Globe separated from the NY Times, we're making big moves
within the world of news and media. We have the challenges and innovation-
focused mindset of a startup, backed by the resources of an established
company, and the credibility of New England's most trusted brand.

We're hiring top-tier developers, product managers, UX designers, and content
directors to build, brainstorm, and grow new products. If you want to help
shape the future of journalism, check out our open jobs and see if one is
right for you:

[http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers](http://bostonglobemedia.com/careers)

------
olegp
Omniata - [http://omniata.com/careers/](http://omniata.com/careers/) \- San
Francisco or Helsinki - Full Stack Engineer - Full time, visa

Omniata enables the entire digital organization - marketers, product managers
and data scientists - to run their business based on data. It creates an
integrated view of consumers across devices, providing tools to optimize the
user experience in real-time. Omniata integrates analytics, CRM, engagement
and A/B testing platforms into a single all encompassing solution.

We are looking for a talented full stack engineer to help us take our service
to the next level and change how our customers view their business critical
data. As such, we hope you have keen interest in big data, data visualization
& building modern web interfaces and REST APIs.

You will work alongside product managers, business analysts, designers and
other engineers to spec up and implement new parts of our service. This will
involve writing code for both browser and server, which interfaces with our
back end event data store.

As a full stack engineer you will be responsible for creating the front end of
Omniata's service that allows our customers to make the most of their data.
You’ll need to have the ability to quickly go from a set of wireframes and
requirements to a working web app while taking customer needs and changing
priorities into account.

Knowledge of HTML, CSS and JavaScript is required. Familiarity with AngularJS
is a plus. Experience with any server side web stack such as: Java, Rails,
Node as well as any Python or PHP framework is also assumed.

To apply, drop a one line email with a link to your LinkedIn or GitHub profile
to careers-sf@omniata.com or careers-hl@omniata depending on whether you're
applying to San Francisco or Helsinki.

------
natgordon
BabyList - Oakland, CA

BabyList is making it easier for expecting parents to prepare for one of the
biggest events in their lives. These parents-to-be look to us to help them
make decisions about what to buy for their baby and where. We have an
extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing quickly, making real money and
building new products that will take us to the next level.

Frontend Developer - Lead the development of our website. Obsess over user-
experience, A/B testing, code maintainability and page-speed. Our stack is
Ruby on Rails, MySQL, and Backbone/CoffeeScript/Javascript.

Why should you consider BabyList? We offer: \- fascinating work that users
actually notice and love

\- extremely smart, diverse team

\- actual work/life balance

\- benefits of an early stage startup (autonomy, fast pace, many hats...),
without the risk of the an early stage startup (i.e. our revenue is paying for
our growth)

\- great office location - Old Oakland neighborhood (3 blocks from 12th street
BART)

\- we're a team of 8. Everyone has a big impact and is great at what they do.

If you’re interested in hearing more, email me at natalie@babyli.st

------
gsatyac
London, England. Little startup with a mighty heart. We are a sharing
community for students and people who need their skills.

This is a summer internship position. Local is preferred but we will work with
remote. We are redeveloping a platform which didn't do our original concept
justice. While that happens, we have happy users to keep serving and we need
to keep growing. The ideal candidate would have very strong selling skills
coupled with the ability to do any job a tiny start up like ours could need;
we don't always know what that could be so a ton of imagination, enthusiasm
and initiative are needed and welcome! Think 'Swiss Army Knife'!

This is a paid position. If you are remote, we would prefer if you are not
more than BST-5 away.

If you strongly feel that this could be you, we'd love to hear from you, by
email to satya AT sesquis DOT com with:

Your GitHub profile. Please point out anything you are particularly proud of,
your Résumé, and why you feel you are right for this job.

Thanks so much for reading this, we'd love to hear from you!

------
AngelaN
Airphrame -- San Francisco

Drone startup hiring full stack web developer.

We’re looking to hire a Full-Stack software engineer with solid foundational
programming skills and at least 4 years professional experience and has built
several large web apps using different front end frameworks.

\--Interesting Technology-- Scala Backend. Technologies include http4s, Slick,
Postgres, PostGIS Statically typed languages front end. (ie. typescript) AWS
skills a plus. Linux System Admin a plus. Devops skills a plus.

\--Interesting Business-- At Airphrame, www.airphrame.com, Our goal is to
deploy a fleet of fleet of flying robots, potentially 10,000’s across the
world, that are constantly updating geophysical data (such as 3D point cloud
sets) for mapping platforms, environmental & civil engineers, and other
business who can utilize such data. We’ve been in business 3 years, have
recently raised 5M serA, and have paying customers who love us. In the
present, our data is invaluable to maintaining utilities infrastructure (dams,
powerlines, highways, rail, etc). In the future, robots (for delivery, cars,
etc) will depend on good mapping data to navigate the physical world - and we
will be an essential part of that.

\--Interesting People/Place-- We’re a small and highly skilled group who
prefers working with top talent than at a big company. Founded by three
engineers: Mechatronics, Unmanned Systems, and Software, you’d be in the first
10 employees. We have a young environment with offices in MidMarket SF and a
robotics laboratory (aka adult treehouse) in Oakland.

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
[Position Name] Please include github account or code samples Career Page:
[http://www.airphrame.com/careers/](http://www.airphrame.com/careers/)

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: Software Engineers (backend, front-end, Android, iOS, data, generalist)

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco right next to
Caltrain, Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by
enabling anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our
revolutionary urban logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects
customers with local couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any
restaurant or store in a city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in
the country, we currently operate in 22 cities across the country and continue
to expand each month. We are well-funded by Spark Capital, Founders Fund, and
Matrix Partners (full list below), and our Series B was raised earlier this
year. We also just announced major partnerships with Starbucks and Chipotle.

------
oliverdeighton
Nickel | Palo Alto, CA | iOS Frontend Developer

Our attitudes and behaviors around money are formed early on and via our
parents. That's a tall order for most parents. Nickel is giving parents the
superpowers they need to raise money-smart kids.

Longer term, our vision is to disrupt financial services by focusing on people
rather than money.

We're early stage (pre-launch) and we're well-funded.

We're looking for a lead iOS developer with exceptional skills in UI
implementation.

We're building in Swift because it's awesomer. A penchant for functional
programming would fit right in.

Here's more about the role: [https://angel.co/nickel-2/jobs/63215-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/nickel-2/jobs/63215-ios-developer)

Here's more about Nickel:
[https://angel.co/nickel-2](https://angel.co/nickel-2)

Here's our web site: [http://nickel.co/](http://nickel.co/)

Reach out with questions or to apply: work@nickel.co

------
AngelaN
Airphrame -- San Francisco

Drone startup hiring full stack web developer.

We’re looking to hire a Full-Stack software engineer with solid foundational
programming skills and at least 4 years professional experience and has built
several large web apps using different front end frameworks.

\--Interesting Technology-- Scala Backend. Technologies include http4s, Slick,
Postgres, PostGIS Statically typed languages front end. (ie. typescript) AWS
skills a plus. Linux System Admin a plus. Devops skills a plus.

\--Interesting Business-- At Airphrame, www.airphrame.com, Our goal is to
deploy a fleet of fleet of flying robots, potentially 10,000’s across the
world, that are constantly updating geophysical data (such as 3D point cloud
sets) for mapping platforms, environmental & civil engineers, and other
business who can utilize such data. We’ve been in business 3 years, have
recently raised 5M serA, and have paying customers who love us. In the
present, our data is invaluable to maintaining utilities infrastructure (dams,
powerlines, highways, rail, etc). In the future, robots (for delivery, cars,
etc) will depend on good mapping data to navigate the physical world - and we
will be an essential part of that.

\--Interesting People/Place-- We’re a small and highly skilled group who
prefers working with top talent than at a big company. Founded by three
engineers: Mechatronics, Unmanned Systems, and Software, you’d be in the first
10 employees. We have a young environment with offices in MidMarket SF and a
robotics laboratory (aka adult treehouse) in Oakland.

APPLICATION PROCESS Please send an email to: jobs at airphrame.com, subject:
[Position Name] Please include github account or code samples Career Page:
[http://www.airphrame.com/careers/](http://www.airphrame.com/careers/)

------
jones53084
Reorg Research fast growing financial media/technology company looking for
developers. Looking for senior and junior developers to work in our Manhattan
office. [http://reorg-
research.com/jobs.php?title=PHP%20Developer](http://reorg-
research.com/jobs.php?title=PHP%20Developer)

Email rjones@reorg-research.com if interested.

------
passive
Insight Catastrophe Group (Operations Engineer, REMOTE or Jersey City, if you
like)

\-------------------------

The Insight Catastrophe Group is a portfolio manager and risk adviser that
specializes in innovative solutions to improve the profitability of property
and casualty insurance companies. Our software platform leads the industry in
usability, customizability, and quality and depth of analytics.

\-------------------------

We're looking for an Operations Engineer to help modernize how we deploy and
manage our platform. Our ideal candidate loves getting their hands dirty
helping people in order to build tools to solve their problems permanently.
You can't be scared of Windows, Linux, Docker, Chef, PHP, ColdFusion, Shell
scripting, Python, Ruby or anything running on the JVM (but you don't have to
love them either).

\--------------------------

You can apply at
[https://icg360.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hwx7](https://icg360.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hwx7),
or email me at alec.munro@icg360.com for more details

------
loumf
Trello (NYC, Remote)

[http://trello.com/jobs](http://trello.com/jobs)

* IT Engineer

* Site Reliability Engineering Team Lead

* Windows Mobile Developer

* Product Designer

------
ravenkat
Zenefits Hottest startup of the year
[http://www.zenefits.com/jobs](http://www.zenefits.com/jobs) SF bay
area/Canada VISA/Remote

This is Radhakrishnan working as Software engineer at Zenefits, San Francisco
USA. We are building a kickass engineering team in SF to work on hard and
totally new kind of technical problems. We are disrupting the whole Heath
Insurance industry which is taking off in US now by providing free software.

We have penetrated only 0.6% of the market. This is without considering
international growth and upselling to big companies.

We are looking for engineers who can take a concept from inception to market.
The process is extremely autonomous, with little to no, management. You are
the PM, tester & developer, building full-stack, who coordinates with our in-
house designers. Our revenue model is one of the best in the world and we have
seen the hyper growth like no other company in the world.

More info: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/14/zenefits-
financials/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/14/zenefits-financials/)

Startup of the year 2014: [http://onforb.es/1IoK3aU](http://onforb.es/1IoK3aU)

Our Tech Stack: Website running on Django/redis/RabbitMQ/Celery. Backend:
Python/AWS

We're hiring for engineering offices in San Francisco, CA, USA and Vancouver,
Canada

For more info:
[https://www.google.com/#safe=off&q=zenefits](https://www.google.com/#safe=off&q=zenefits)

To apply for job: www.zenefits.com/jobs To learn about the company and
challenges: rad@zenefits.com

------
aaronkwhite
Workiva | Denver, CO | Interaction Designer (Mid /Sr) | Full-Time

About Us Workiva is reinventing financial and managerial reporting. Our cloud-
based applications enable real-time collaboration for the most important and
challenging reports, including SEC filings. The easy-to-use interfaces and
controls, specifically designed for financial professionals, make the Wdesk
product platform the top choice of the most influential organizations in the
world.

About You Interaction Designers (IxD) at Workiva are responsible for designing
and prototyping superior user experiences across the entire product suite.
IxDs work closely with Customers, Engineers, Product Managers and User
Researchers to discover, validate, design, prototype, test, and iterate on
products that ship continuously.

What You'll Need You have some serious design skills, and the track record of
shipping user driven designs and experiences that have delighted your users.
You are obsessed with creating great products that enrich and improve the
lives of real people. You enjoy utilizing the best methodology to fit the
problem, from sketching and whiteboard to bending the Lean Canvas to your will
in order to validate opportunities that are quickly translated into the
product backlog.

Your safe place is in front of Illustrator/Sketch, where you can quickly
produce wireframes, user flows, lightweight personas, mockups and production
ready assets. You also possess truly inspiring communication skills, and are
constantly iterating on your communication methods to be as effective as
possible.

View full posting: [https://www.workiva.com/content/interaction-
designer-3](https://www.workiva.com/content/interaction-designer-3)

Website: [http://www.workiva.com](http://www.workiva.com)

------
krambs
CS Disco (csdisco.com) | Houston, TX | Operations engineers

Disco, a Bessemer-funded legal technology startup in Houston, TX, is always
looking for skilled technical support persons to join our elite support team.
Both daytime and nighttime shifts are available.

You will do a combination of direct customer support on high level technical
problems and programming/scripting to solve customer issues (often involving
large amounts of data and/or textual metadata files).

Programming language of choice unimportant, as long as you rock at something.
Impeccable English communication skills also required.

We are working on solving some very big and important problems (including
machine learning to automagically classify legal documents), and our founders
include a Y Combinator graduate and the youngest-ever Harvard Law graduate, as
well as some of the top operations engineers, software engineers, and data
scientists anywhere. We work hard and play hard.

Please message us directly at jobs@csdisco.com, and let us know why you might
be a good fit for Disco!

------
cykho
Mountain View, CA

Contastic (getContastic.com) is an IDG-Accel/Lightspeed funded company
building a recommendation engine that uses ML/NLP to automate sales (customers
include Splunk, Epic Games, and Proterra).

Join us to pioneer the science of sales by analyzing millions of data points
to figure out what makes a sale happen. As research engineer at Contastic you
will be responsible for the design and implementation of the machine learning
engine that powers our content recommendations. You will lead our efforts to
decipher the data we have. This position reports directly to the CEO.

Required:

Experience writing production quality, performant code in at least one
language Advanced Degree from top tier Engineering School Deep expertise in
ML, NLP or AI

Nice to Have: Experience with email/CRM data sets Familiarity with PHP/Python
Enterprise SaaS experience

Apply at [https://angel.co/contastic/jobs/40242-research-
engineer](https://angel.co/contastic/jobs/40242-research-engineer)

------
dmacvicar
SUSE is hiring for 88 different positions. 52 in Engineering. (REMOTE OK², CAN
OFFER VISA, RELOCATION SPONSORSHIP)

\- Nuremberg, Germany

\- Prague, Czech Republic

\- Beijing, China

\- any SUSE location globally or home office

We have positions open for Docker developers, Kernel engineers, Java/Linux
developers, Ruby hackers, Rails developers, OpenStack engineers, and QA
engineers. SUSE is a 20+ year old company providing a rock-solid enterprise
Linux distribution. You can see where we lead here:
[https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-
leadership.html](https://www.suse.com/promo/suse-leadership.html)

What do we offer:

\- Direct contact with representatives of free/open source software projects
worldwide.

\- Regular hackathons (Hack Weeks) and workshops on the company, department,
and team levels.

\- Five weeks vacation. (¹)

\- Contributions to pension insurance or capital life insurance. (¹)

\- Other common employee benefits (food coupons, health care, sports and
cultural activities). (¹)

\- Free beverages. (¹)

\- We know how to party.

\- We celebrate success.

All job postings are available here:

[https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseac...](https://attachmatehr.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.allpositions&company_id=15495&version=6)

¹ Reference for the example benefits is the office in Germany. They may vary
across hiring locations.

² Please note that not all positions are available for remote workers and
still relocation may be preferred.

------
smortaz
Microsoft - Redmond, WA

We have several positions in my team which builds developer tools for
programmers and data scientists. Almost everything we do is open source.

3 positions available for building tools for Python & R. Ideal candidate has a
background in building IDE's (editors, debuggers, profilers, etc.). 4+ years
exp required. The products/environments are: Visual Studio on Windows, VS Code
for mac/linux/win. As an example of what we build, see:
[http://pytools.codeplex.com](http://pytools.codeplex.com)

2 positions for building an IPython/Jupyter service. Ideal candidate has a
background working with similar technologies and/or large scale services. 4+
years relevant exp required. The dev env is Linux, docker, node. As an
example, see [http://tmpnb.org](http://tmpnb.org)

1 Intern position available for working on a project related to the above
products.

If interested, pls send your resume to smortaz over at microsoft.com.

Thanks!

~~~
Lofkin
Is this python for data science as well, or just sticking with general
programming?

~~~
smortaz
Hi. Both! Though focus for next release++ is data science. Think Python+R in
Visual Studio and "Visual Studio Code" (the newly released cross-plat
lightweight IDE), w features that are relevant to data scientists and
technical computing types.

~~~
Lofkin
Also can we have support for Rpy2 or some kind of python -r ffi please????

------
tomdrapeau
iHeartRadio | Tribeca, New York City

We're hiring senior engineers to complement our already world class
engineering team. Specifically iOS, Android, Web (React, Node), Scala.

Also looking for superb test automation engineers.

See more detail on openings at:
[http://jobs.iheart.com/](http://jobs.iheart.com/)

Feel free to reach out to jobs@iheart.com with any questions

------
coolios
Verdigris | Mountain View, CA | Full-time [VISA]

Imagine a world where buildings are smart enough to be responsive to your
energy usage needs; a building that comes alive and responds to its occupants.
What was once considered impossible or cost prohibitive, advancements like Big
Data and machine learning technology and the rise of Internet of Things (IoT),
we can now actually make buildings smarter by being able to monitor every inch
of your building efficiently at unprecedented levels.

Verdigris is a fast growing startup whose mission is to sustain and enrich
human life through responsive energy intelligence. Our patented technology
separates devices through unique patterns in electrical signals, learning to
recognize them as devices: from huge HVAC systems down to smartphones and
space heaters — all in real time. We utilize smart sensor hardware, data
science, distributed networks, and modern web technologies to bring the
highest levels of energy understanding to our customers.

We value process innovations, transparency, embracing challenge, seeking
feedbacks, and getting proof to make decisions as heart of our core cultural
values.

We are seeking talented, passionate engineers like you to join our team of
engineers who care about making an impact to the success of our mission and
passionate about energy sustainability and climate change.

We are currently hiring for these positions:

• Web Developer - Frontend developer

• Professional ME - Building engineer

• Hardware EE - Board developer

Verdigris Careers FAQ: [https://goo.gl/tQOkUd](https://goo.gl/tQOkUd)

Visit us at
[http://verdigris.co/company/careers](http://verdigris.co/company/careers) to
see the job listings

------
trusche
LegitScript - Portland, OR and Dublin, Ireland

We fight fake pharmacies with ruby!

We make the online health product sector safer and more transparent for
individuals and businesses. We analyze and report on rogue online pharmacies
and dangerous health products. Our services include monitoring, investigative
reports, online pharmacy certification, and health product classification. Our
mission includes protecting consumers from fake cancer cures, cosmetics that
contain mercury, "all natural" supplements that contain dangerous
pharmaceuticals, and illegal online pharmacies that fake their certifications
and sell prescription medications to anyone who asks. Our clients include
Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Visa, Twitter and the FDA.

We have open positions for software developers in both Portland and Dublin,
and are also looking for a full time DBA.

[http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/](http://www.legitscript.com/about/careers/)

------
tsyan
General Assembly | [http://ga.co](http://ga.co) | Boston, on-site only |
Contract or Full-time | Web Development Instructor (JS, Node, Angular)

We teach people to level up in their tech skills or make a career change to
something they love in tech, business, or design.

We're looking for people who love teaching and specialize in Javascript to be
instructors for our 12-week web development bootcamp in late June. The program
runs for 12 weeks with 2 weeks of training and planning beforehand, so the
position is 6/8 - 9/11.

Major topics: Javascript, Node, Express, Hapi, Firebase, HTML/CSS, AJAX,
jQuery, Ruby, Rails as an API, Postgres, Angular. Many curriculum materials
already exist, but you should be prepared to create your own too. Some
examples of student final projects:
[http://gallery.ga.co/](http://gallery.ga.co/)

Many of our instructors have worked as developers for a while and want to try
something different, particularly mentoring students (who are an incredibly
dedicated bunch). Teaching is challenging, rewarding, and deeply meaningful to
all of us here, and students consistently say that taking our bootcamp course
has been one of the most transformative experiences of their lives.

Details:

\- You have at least 2 years of experience as a web developer

\- You've worked with Javascript/Node/Angular and perhaps Rails

\- You have a knack for explaining how code works to someone who's just
starting out

\- You enjoy teaching and being a mentor to others

\- You're kind, respectful, and enthusiastic

\- You can't wait to share your knowledge and skills with our students!

Interested? Email anna.tsykalova@ga.co.

------
motti
CopyCopy, London, UK | REMOTE or ONSITE | UX/UI Designer & Marketer

CopyCopy is a young, cosy, startup on the cusp of launching a groundbreaking
consumer productivity app. We urgently require a UX/UI designer to beautify
and improve the UX of our multi-layered product and also undertake many
marketing activities.

The ideal candidate would be comfortable knowing/learning how to:

• Mock up beautiful compelling usable designs

• Implementing new UI for web and mobile apps (Android and iOS)

• Undertaking user research both with on-site interviews and via data-driven
analytics

• Perform obvious marketing tasks (can be learned on the job).

Brownie points if:

• You're not afraid to learn desktop UI (Qt QML)

• You're comfortable with Git and other such geekery

• You've been involved in a tech product launch

• You're a British citizen (simplifies tax for us)

Remote applications are fine as long as you're located +/-3 hours from London
(GMT) timezone but we're very happy to have you on-site in our London office.

Will consider shorter term or longer-term contract or employment for the right
candidate.

Just email a CV to jobs@copycopy.cc

------
robmixlr
[London - F/T - not remote]

At Mixlr, we’re currently looking to meet great developers with a background
in one or more of Ruby, C/C++ and Linux server administration.

Mixlr is a simple way to share _live_ audio. Over 40,000 live broadcasters and
millions of listeners use our platform every month, and the use cases go far
beyond music: our service is used by politicians, journalists, teachers,
podcasters, concert-goers and many more.

Our main web applications are built using Ruby and Ruby on Rails, but we have
also built in-house native mobile applications for iOS and Android, and a
cross-platform broadcast app in C++ for both Windows and Mac.

We are a small team and to help build and maintain our service, we invest in
building great internal tools, monitoring systems and backend processes.

Keywords: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Puppet, Nodejs, Websockets, Redis, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, streaming media, Java, mobile, devops.

For more information drop us a line. jobs@mixlr.com

[http://mixlr.com](http://mixlr.com)

------
janelyra
Quartzy (YC W2011)- Accelerating Science in Palo Alto, CA (www.quartzy.com)

Quartzy is working to change the tools scientists use to manage their labs
from post-it notes to something a little more in line with the world class
research they’re doing. We are well on our way to radically changing the way a
$100B industry does business.

We are looking for exceptional engineers. What you build will impact hundreds
of thousands of scientists on a daily basis. You’d join a closely-knit team
that works hard and has fun doing it.

Tech we work with: php(laravel), mysql, ember-js, redis, beanstalk, nginx,
vagrant.

Front-End Developer: [http://grnh.se/76onl2](http://grnh.se/76onl2)

Full-Stack Engineer: [http://grnh.se/s4q63l](http://grnh.se/s4q63l)

If you’re interested or would like to chat about the positions, shoot me an
email - jane.eisenberg@quartzy.com

We also have a handful of ops positions open that you can check out here:
www.quartzy.com/careers

------
whitetea
Leukemia & Lymphoma Society - Senior Systems Engineer - White Plains, NY

LLS is dedicated to curing blood cancer.

We're looking for a Senior Systems Engineer with experience in the following:

\- Strong in Active Directory

\- Office365

\- Desktop imaging and software distribution (Altiris/KACE/etc)

\- AWS

\- Cloud backup/restore

\- Security and patch management

\- SSO (Okta/Onelogin)

\- Powershell experience preferred

\- SQL experience preferred

Competitive salary and benefits. Some remote work may be possible.

Email hn-jobs@lls.org if you're interested.

------
dflenniken
San Francisco, CA | Web Developer (frontend, backend, sql)

Brain Health Registry

We're working to accelerate the development of cures for brain disorders by
driving down the time and cost of finding research participants through an
innovative online registry.

Seeking a developer who excels at Javascript & UX/UI and is no slouch when it
comes to backend or SQL. Bonus points if you know our stack (C#/MVC/Azure),
but experience with any similar stack is a-ok. Should be smart, get things
done, and have some fun.

We'll be building dashboards, apis, and ever more features on the registry and
backend portals. Opportunities to work on data analysis (we use R & Python).

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location
(Lands End)

Email the pertinent details to derek@brainhealthregistry.org

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/107871/listi...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/employer/jobs/107871/listing)

~~~
kttmrt
Your link is broken. I think this one is the same thing:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/employer/Brain%20Heal...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/employer/Brain%20Health%20Registry)

Also, is Remote an option?

~~~
dflenniken
Doh! That was the backend link. That's the position. Here's the proper link:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86788/web-
developer-b...](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/86788/web-developer-
brain-health-registry)

I'm open to remote and have floated the idea. Willing to press the issue for
an great candidate.

------
adrianhon
Senior Android Developer - London, UK

[http://sixtostart.com](http://sixtostart.com)

We're developers of the world's most popular smartphone fitness games,
including Zombies, Run!, Superhero Workout, and The Walk. We specialise in
creating experiences that weave together storytelling, gaming, and the real
world.

Our games are genuinely innovative, and they make the world a better place -
we have literally thousands of emails from players telling us we've changed
their lives.

We're looking for an Android developer with 2+ years of experience to help us
push the limits of what's possible with games that combine the digital and
physical worlds. If that's you, email hello@sixtostart.com and visit
[http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2015/senior-android-
deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2015/senior-android-developer/)
for more info.

------
adamhn
Dallas, TX: Core Engineer, Cloud Application

At Brainspace ([http://brainspace.com](http://brainspace.com)), our goal is to
meaningfully connect the world. Our groundbreaking core technology is
transforming the way people find and connect knowledge and people.

We work in Ruby, Java, and some Clojure, building complex systems with high
scalability in the cloud.

Things you’d be doing:

    
    
        * Participate in the design, development and deployment of products,
          features and enhancements
        * Build high-performance, scalable applications and APIs
    

You are a great fit if:

    
    
        * You think doing analytics in real time at web scale is a fun challenge
        * You want to work someplace where cookie-cutter off-the-shelf solutions aren't
          good enough.
        * You are willing to dig into Java, NLP, and machine learning. And are not
          afraid of ElasticSearch, Scala, Clojure, or whatever it takes to make great
          things work at scale.
    

BONUS POINTS FOR:

    
    
        * Expertise in engineering world-class web applications that scale
          from hundreds to thousands of users and beyond
        * Experience with the AWS toolkit (EC2, S3, Elastic Beanstalk, etc) or similar
        * Familiarity and experience with modern search architectures
        * A level of comfort amidst flying nerf darts and RC helicopters
    

You love to ship code, have a strong sense of ownership, and an
entrepreneurial spirit.

We offer:

    
    
        * A great company culture. We work hard and play hard!
        * A challenging objective with great opportunity to technically accomplish
          things you never thought you could
        * Competitive Salary, stock options and a 401k
        * Generous vacation policy
    

Sound interesting? Let's talk. Drop me a note — adam at brainspace.com

------
piavpn
Private Internet Access | West Hollywood, CA or REMOTE | Ruby on Rails &
DevOps Engineers

[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)

We're one of the world's leading VPN service providers and are looking for
Ruby on Rails engineers and DevOps engineers to help us manage our growth and
build out new features. Our stack is completely Ruby-based, so the ideal
DevOps candidate should be comfortable with Ruby scripts.

We're a remote team (unless you happen to be based in the LA area, in which
case you'd want to come work from our beautiful office in West Hollywood
hills), and all of our collaboration happens over Slack and Trello, with the
occasional email.

Email jobs@privateinternetaccess.com with your resume, a link to your GitHub
(or some other site where we can see your code), and what makes you interested
in our company. Don't forget to mention you're from HN.

------
hyramgraff
MPA Healthcare Solutions | Chicago IL

Member of the technical team – Software Engineer

MPA is looking for a software engineer to join our small but growing
development team. Our team has three primary responsibilities:

1\. Supporting and maintaining existing code for building and applying
predictive models.

2\. Importing datasets from a variety of sources and preparing them for use in
modeling.

3\. Supporting the research work of our clinicians (which is usually directed
toward extending or improving the methodologies employed in responsibility
#1).

 _Skills & Requirements_

* Experience in analyzing information, software algorithm design, software design, software debugging, software development fundamentals, software documentation, and software testing

* Demonstrated experience translating business needs and requests into functioning software

* Ability to grasp broad concepts, an acute attention to detail, and the capacity to translate between the two

* Ability to meet deadlines, work within project timeframes, and to quickly adapt to changing business needs

* Strong verbal and written communication skills and organizational skills

* Excellent problem solving skills

* Comfort with and capacity to work in a semi-structured environment

Experience with the following is strongly desirable but not required:

* Healthcare related database experience (e.g. Billing, claims, and registry data)

* Background in statistics, using and creating mathematical models and working with other analytics

* Experience with SAS or R

* A degree in Computer Science, Statistics or a related field

To apply, please send an email to hr@consultmpa.com

------
allie_wonders
BELLHOPS

Chattanooga, TN Full time - on site

Bellhops has been exploding in popularity because we’re solving a problem that
every American has had: moving. We’ve decided to attack this industry that
hasn’t seen innovation since Henry Hohnsbeen invented the clipboard. We’re
changing that by building a great organization of problem solvers who are at
the top of their game. We're a hard working team that has a great time
together.

Join us at our Chattanooga, TN Headquarters. The city is home to the first
municipal gigabit network in the nation, and was described by Outside Magazine
as the best outdoor city in the country.

Tech: Python/Django Developer, DevOps Engineer, Sr. Front End Developer,
Mobile Developer (iOS and/or Android) Marketing: Digital Advertising
Specialist (with SEM and SEO background)

Contact: careers@getbellhops.com Apply at
[https://getbellhops.com/careers/](https://getbellhops.com/careers/) and
angel.co

------
cnivmware
VMware - Palo Alto, CA - Full-time Data Architect for Product Analytics

We are looking for a Chief Data Architect to lead the architecture and design
of our Data Analytics Infrastructure.

If you have experience building end-to-end back-end data infrastructure
(ingestion, modeling, processing) that uses scale-out architectures to deal
with large amounts of data and numerous access patterns, we would love to have
you in our team!

You will design v1.0 data infrastructure for product usage analytics with the
most appropriate technologies to suit existing and to-be-discovered customer
use-cases. Knowledge of Hadoop and Hadoop-related projects, NoSQL and MPP
databases is very important, and so is a passion for building great software
systems.

[http://vmware.jobs/palo-alto-ca/chief-software-data-
architec...](http://vmware.jobs/palo-alto-ca/chief-software-data-
architect/7BA2014EF5364F6F8D3EE61FE7C61A51/job/#)

------
cnbuff410
[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com), Boulder, CO | Intern | iOS
Developer

Athlete Architect is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the
future of wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've
developed the world’s first wearable power meter, Stryd, for runners that
provides insight into their running technique and performance.

For the iOS development, we use Swift primarily. But we want you to have deep
understanding of Objective-C and the best practices of iOS programming. Good
sense of design is bonus.

We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a triathlete, or at least to
have passion about running.

Relocate to Boulder during the internship is required. But you know what? If
you like running, this is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of
opportunities to run and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd
ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to stryd@stryd.com

------
meechiban
TubeMogul|Emeryville, CA (SF Bay Area)

TubeMogul is the global leader in software used by brands and agencies to
plan, buy and measure their brand advertising. By reducing complexity,
improving transparency and leveraging real-time data, our platform enables
marketers to gain greater control of their video advertising spend.

We're looking for engineers with experience working on large-scale,
distributed systems.

Some of the roles we're hiring for:

Web Application Architect: [http://bit.ly/1E29MlR](http://bit.ly/1E29MlR)
Principal Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/1KAexbQ](http://bit.ly/1KAexbQ)

You can also check us out at [http://www.tubemogul.com/company/about-
tubemogul/careers/](http://www.tubemogul.com/company/about-tubemogul/careers/)

Email me if you're interested at michelle.galan@tubemogul.com

------
meifamous
San Francisco, CA & Amsterdam | Full Time | On site | Famous

DevOps Engineer Full Stack Software Engineer Framework Engineer Designer
(Amsterdam) WebGL Engineer Office Operations Manager Controller Product
Manager Technical Program Manager

www.famo.us/jobs

We're working on many new projects this year. Watch a short video here:
Famous.co

We're hiring for front end, back end, full stack, devops, QA - you name it and
every team is hiring.

Glimpse into our SF office: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/tc-cribs-famo-
us-the-startu...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/tc-cribs-famo-us-the-
startup-office-that-feels-like-home-because-it-used-to-be-one/)

Amsterdam office: [https://famo.us/blog/famo-us-creative-opens-
amsterdam/](https://famo.us/blog/famo-us-creative-opens-amsterdam/)

Feel free to msg me here or at m (@) famo.us if you have questions.

------
jamespayneuk
Lendable - [https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) \-
London, UK

We're taking the opportunity to build a 21st century financial institution,
from scratch. After retail (Amazon) and media (Google), finance is the last
great intermediating industry, and the one best suited to being conquered by a
tech company.

Our first product: the world's fastest P2P lending platform, powered by real-
time automated credit decisions and risk pricing.

\---------

We're looking for a developer to own/rebuild the front end of our platform
(Choose your own stack!). Beyond that, there are smart uses of behaviour
tracking we can extend, plus want to continually improve our user journey.

Job listing on our site: [https://www.lendable.co.uk/content/jobs/front-end-
developer/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/content/jobs/front-end-developer/)

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Web or Cloud Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, tight-knit team looking for a full-stack engineer.

Mixmax is a communications platform that brings the power of the web to email.
With Mixmax, anyone can build an interactive app that works in all email
clients. We’re 8 months old, launched a Gmail add-on a couple of months ago
and are growing extremely fast. Here's our Twitter wall of love -
[https://twitter.com/MixmaxHQ/timelines/560278179810533376](https://twitter.com/MixmaxHQ/timelines/560278179810533376)
\- and we recently won at Launch Festival -
[http://www.launchfestival.com/](http://www.launchfestival.com/). Already
thousands of customers depend on us for their daily productivity. We have an
A++ list of investors that previously backed companies like Twitter, Heroku,
Lyft & Square.

We’re an incredibly mission-driven, diverse and fun-loving team. We value
personal and professional growth equally and have built multi-million dollar
products together in the past. We're based in downtown SF.

Current tech stack: Node.js, Express, Meteor, Redis, Mongo, Handlebars

Check us out at mixmax.com. Email hello@mixmax.com and let’s grab coffee!

    
    
       _____       _                      _   _               __                _ _ 
       \_   \_ __ | |_ ___ _ __ __ _  ___| |_(_)_   _____    /__\ __ ___   __ _(_) |
        / /\/ '_ \| __/ _ \ '__/ _` |/ __| __| \ \ / / _ \  /_\| '_ ` _ \ / _` | | |
     /\/ /_ | | | | ||  __/ | | (_| | (__| |_| |\ V /  __/ //__| | | | | | (_| | | |
     \____/ |_| |_|\__\___|_|  \__,_|\___|\__|_| \_/ \___| \__/|_| |_| |_|\__,_|_|_|

------
vonnik
[https://www.futureadvisor.com](https://www.futureadvisor.com) \-
[http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2](http://nyti.ms/X3N7r2)

== Experienced infrastructure engineer, San Francisco == (CONTRACT OR FULL-
TIME)

FutureAdvisor is an automated investment manager backed by Sequoia Capital. We
help our customers cut their investment fees, avoid excessive risks and save
on taxes, so that they and their families will face better choices down the
road. We have grown 40x in the last 18 months, and manage $600 million in
assets for thousands of customers. We also help families save for college, for
free.

[https://www.futureadvisor.com/content/what-we-do/college-
sav...](https://www.futureadvisor.com/content/what-we-do/college-savings)

We're seeking an infrastructure/DevOps engineer. Your job will be to keep
FutureAdvisor running smoothly. It might be deploying and maintaining server
clusters on EC2, building tools to automate our deployment pipelines or
designing and implementing a new piece of the request pipeline. Your job will
be to make FutureAdvisor as fast and reliable as possible. You'll work on
building out more tools to manage and track our server cluster using AWS
technologies like EC2, S3, OpsWorks, and VPC.

Skills you'll need:

    
    
        Experience working with AWS
        Experience provisioning and maintaining VPC instances on AWS
        Knowledge of service oriented infrastructure
        Knowledge of working with Linux and Bash scripts
        Experience w/infrastructure mgt tools like Chef or Puppet
        Bonus Experience launching Ruby on Rails apps
    

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VUfS2...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/futureadvisor/jobs/26313#.VUfS22auVIk)

------
jsenesi
Bridj is hiring an iOS Mobile Engineer in BOSTON,MA

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Bridj/82606479-mobile-
engine...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Bridj/82606479-mobile-engineer-ios)

Company Description: Bridj is your everyday transportation system that adapts
in real-time to where you live, work, and play. Powered by data, we use a
network of express shuttles that offer efficient and flexible trips that are
as dynamic as the city you call home. We’re revolutionizing mass transit by
connecting travelers directly with their destinations. We fill the void
between traditional transportation and expensive customized solutions.

Job Description: You are a mobile first, mobile only developer, are passionate
about user centric development in an Agile environment, and want to put your
skills to work solving some of the most difficult and important transportation
problems.

------
oms1005
Watsi, San Francisco

Watsi is a global crowdfunding platform that enables anyone to directly fund
healthcare for people around the world.

    
    
        “How we spend our days is, of course, how we spend our lives.”
    

We’re a team of developers, designers, doctors, and marketers working at Watsi
because we believe that everyone, everywhere deserves access to healthcare. We
move fast, take risks, and come to work every day excited about building an
organization that matters more than we do.

We’re looking for a full-stack developer to join our six-person team in San
Francisco. The ideal candidate is an experienced, product-focused generalist
who wants to use their skills to bring healthcare to the world. Some of the
technologies we use: Rails, Backbone.js, SCSS, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq,
Heroku, RSpec, and Jasmine.

If you’re interested in learning more, please send whatever info you have
(linkedin, github, personal site) to jobs@watsi.org.

------
cj
Position: Full stack engineer (Backbone / Node.js)

Location: SF

Company: Localize.js ([https://localizejs.com/](https://localizejs.com/)).
We're a fast growing, engineering-focussed company building tools to simplify
website localization and translation. We're redefining how companies localize
web applications.

You'll have control over large parts of our product and can meaningfully
impact our direction. You'll receive a huge equity grant alongside of a
competitive salary with full benefits.

Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

________

We're looking for engineers who really shine in two or more of these areas:

— Experience with our stack (Node.js, Backbone.js, MongoDB, Redis, AWS,
Handlebars, Less)

— Familiar with native browser APIs (ability to interact with DOM w/o jQuery)

— Understanding of MVC patterns

— Basic UI design skills

— Experience with early stage companies or building products from the ground
up

— Interested or experienced in marketing, distribution, sales;

— Fast learner, autonomous, inquisitive, analytical

------
kscottz
Tempo Automation -- San Francisco, CA

[http://www.tempoautomation.com](http://www.tempoautomation.com)

Front End / Back End

No one went to engineering school to write boring e-commerce websites. Come
help Tempo Automation build the future of manufacturing robots. We are hiring
engineers number four and five as front end and back end developers. These two
engineers will assist us in building robot infrastructure and putting a user
interface on the robot. No robotics skills are required. Candidates should
roughly have the following skills:

* College degree in CS/CE/EE or equivalent experience.

* Good python back-end chops -OR- decent front end JS skills.

* Flexible software generalists are our preferred applicants.

* We're a Linux shop, so candidates must be able to navigate a command line.

* Experience with MongoDB, OpenCV, iPython, Pandas, Numpy, and similar packages are a big plus.

Please send a resume and a portfolio of past work to
katherine[at]tempoautomation.com.

------
feverishaaron
mPath - [http://mpath.com/careers](http://mpath.com/careers) \- Palo Alto /
San Francisco / Remote

mPath is a new type of productivity app for businesses. Most people don't need
all of their business data on their phone – just the pieces that matter to
them. With mPath, regular folks can modify the app for their needs (without
coding). All of this takes between a few minutes and a few hours. We connect
to existing data sources like Salesforce and Box.

Right now, we have a small but very talented team. We're looking for a few
more folks:

1\. iOS Engineer - Swift/Objective C

2\. Startup CTO - full stack engineering leader

3\. QA Automation Lead - build a testing program

4\. Devops Engineer - Docker, AWS

5\. Web Services Engineer - Dropwizard, Phoenix

6\. Web UI Engineer - Sinatra and React

Check out our careers page or ping me if you want to know more.
[http://twitter.com/asagray](http://twitter.com/asagray)

------
drc37
Redox - Burley, ID - [http://redoxchem.com](http://redoxchem.com) (interns
welcome) The site is ugly, we know. That is why we are looking a great
designer to come help us build a better world.

Redox is company growing tremendously fast in the plant health area (think
fertilizer) and needs an amazing designer who would be willing to come help us
grow. We would prefer you to be in Burley, depending on experience we could be
flexible. This position will be helping us with both print materials as well
as all our digital assets - new marketing websites, new intranet, and cool new
iPhone/iPad app.

The plant health industry is a $185Bil industry world wide and we making major
inroads into much bigger players because of some of the a number of key
patents that we hold.

If you need more information or would like to apply, please contact us at
it@redoxchem.com. We would love to talk.

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
      AdGear - Rails Application Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Operations Systems Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Analytics Developer - Montreal, Canada
      AdGear - Mobile Developer (SDK component) - Montreal, Canada
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
timonv
Tolq.com | Amsterdam / The Hague, Netherlands | Developer, Frontender

Tolq.com is a young, fast growing startup, working hard on making translation
of websites as easy as a couple of clicks.

Our solution is a javascript snippet placed in a website. After the client
places an order via our platform, they are served with a translation by
professional translators. We provide both the interface for the client as for
the translators.

Our backend is mostly written in Rails frontend by React. We also have some
Node parts lingering around, some Clojure and generally, we're very open to
trying new things.

We are a easygoing, flexible startup. We value autonomous, creative work where
you grow with the company. You can work from anywhere as long as you enjoy
what you do and love creating beautiful code.

See [http://www.tolq.com/jobs](http://www.tolq.com/jobs) for full details and
contact information.

------
dheera
Virtulus | Cambridge, MA | www.virtulus.com

We're building a location-based, smart mobile search engine that delivers the
right information at the right time and place, without having to switch
between a hundred different apps on your phone to get the information you
need. In some sense we want to become a search engine that can search "inside
apps" by indexing content within APIs. Co-founders are both MIT EECS PhD
graduates.

Please write to us for more details: info@virtulus.com

We're looking for

* back-end engineers who have a passion for location-based services and huge graph databases. Our software stack uses Python, Flask, MongoDB, Neo4j, Redis and running on AWS

* front-end engineers with a good sense of design and experience developing iOS native apps and/or responsive HTML5 apps

Prefer Boston area candidates, but we will also welcome exceptional candidates
from the Bay Area (the founders may consider moving the company there in the
future).

------
jpwagner
Level Solar - Boston / Cambridge MA / NYC --
[http://levelsolar.com](http://levelsolar.com)

Level Solar is a residential solar installer. We are a startup, one year in,
and already have hundreds of installs in the Long Island area. Our HQ is in
NYC and we have a software team growing in Cambridge MA. Some examples of
project directions include:

\- automating key parts of the lead to sale process

\- mobile development on internal apps

\- mobile development on external (customer-facing) apps

\- (IoT) home automation and data collection

\- We are additionally looking for a Salesforce.com Administrator

We are looking for a few awesome contributors. Please respond if you are
experienced in object-oriented programming and mobile development. Please also
mention if you've worked with sales automation, solar, or projects in the
internet of things space. Please reach out to jim <dot> wagner <<at>>
levelsolar <dot> com.

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA With the tap of a button, passengers in need of a ride are
instantly connected to nearby drivers. We currently operate in 65+ cities all
across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth
excites you, this is the place to be!

We're looking for: \- Software Engineers \- Android Engineers \- Product
Managers \- iOS Engineers \- DevOps Engineers \- Data Engineers \- Data
Analysts \- Senior Web Developer \- Lead Product Designer

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? kiana a/t lyft
d/o/t com. Open to coffee/tea or whatever to discuss. Incredible team, top
medical & dental, open vacation policy, 401k, catered lunches, snacks, dogs,
equipment, Lyft credits, support Visas, etc. -----

------
shannarw32
Software Developer - Houston, TX - Permanent, Direct Hire

Are you a software developer with a passion for technology? If so, we are
interested in speaking with you. Pariveda Solutions is experiencing tremendous
growth in our Houston, TX office. We are looking for software developers who
have 4 to 8 years of experience who want to be challenged and continue to grow
with a our structured career path. We are seeking additional skills in one or
more of the following areas: Mentoring junior developers Leading small teams
Involved in work estimations Involved in resource management or resource
planning Design experience

We offer the best of consulting (working with different technologies,
industries, clients, teams, and projects) without the hassle of living out of
a suitcase (10-15% travel outside of Houston).

If you are interested, please send your resume with contact information to
shanna.wright@parivedasolutions.com.

------
arram
ZeroCater, San Francisco

The marketplace for company meals. We help companies feed their employees by
sourcing food from awesome local restaurants and caterers. We’re profitable,
doing 10s of millions in yearly sales and growing quickly.

\- VP of Engineering
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/9488d8f8-4697-4c14-9528-6375...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/9488d8f8-4697-4c14-9528-6375afde0a94)

\- Full Stack Engineer ($100k - $150k, plus above market equity)
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/4a587a80-c04f-4f74-88f9-d9c8...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/4a587a80-c04f-4f74-88f9-d9c82457163d)

\- Product Manager
[https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/79e4b5f9-f67e-4422-8836-3f80...](https://jobs.lever.co/zerocater/79e4b5f9-f67e-4422-8836-3f8016568f75)

NO remote, NO visa

~~~
loganfrederick
There's a misspelling on the Full Stack Engineer post: "You appreciate good
design, wether it is a clean API or good UI."

~~~
arram
Fixed. Thanks for the catch!

------
marcgg
Drivy, Paris - Backend Engineer (Ruby, Rails...) / Fullstack / Android
Developer

Our goal is to replace car ownership by a better service: shared cars
available at every corner will offer the flexibility and proximity of
ownership without the burden of maintenance. We already have a significant
traction and rank #1 worldwide on the market of peer-to-peer car rental, but
we believe the adoption should be 100 times larger in just a few years.

We're currently looking for Backend, Android and Fullstack engineers to join
our tech team in Paris. Positions are detailed here:
[https://en.drivy.com/jobs](https://en.drivy.com/jobs)

If it sounds like something interesting to you, please contact me directly via
marc+jobs@drivy.com

_Please note that the position is in Paris, France. We might consider remote
work in the future, but we are not ready to accept it just yet._

------
koji
Embedded Systems Engineer | Shift Labs (YCW15) |
[http://www.shiftlabs.com](http://www.shiftlabs.com) | Seattle, WA

Help change medical devices. We're looking for an immediate electrical
engineer with embedded systems knowledge to help improve Ebola patient care,
and improve safety for Ebola health workers.

· Expert at embedded software development · Expert at electronics circuit
design, testing, and PCB layout (digital and analog) · Experience with
electronics design for manufacture, dealing with suppliers, including putting
together electronics manufacturing packages to get production quotes. ·
Capable in ultra-low power design · C and C++ experience

Learn more at:
[http://www.shiftlabs.com/jobs.html](http://www.shiftlabs.com/jobs.html) To
apply, email jobs@shiftlabs.com

------
bryn_wellener
Engineering @ Handy | New York, NY

Handy is an on-demand cleaning and home improvement service platform that has
quickly become the dominant player in the industry.

We are looking for talented engineers with a diverse skill set who:

    
    
             *Love to solve complex real-world problems
             *Enjoy implementing new technologies
             *Want to work with an accomplished and inspired team
             *Are eager to be a part of a fun company culture
    

We are looking for:

    
    
             * Full Stack Engineers (Senior & Mid-Level)
             * iOS/Android Developers (Senior & Mid-Level)
             * Senior Data Engineer
    

Bonus points if you're down with:

    
    
             *Ruby on Rails
             *MySQL
             *Angular
    

Please apply @ [https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)
or email recruiting@handy.com

------
DLarsen
Connexity - Camarillo, CA (Los Angeles area)

Are you a talented software engineer ready to make a huge impact in a medium-
sized business? We work at a scale where seemingly small improvements can have
a big impact. You'll be working right in the heart of the profit center.

Our division of Connexity works in online display advertising through RTB, and
run 50 to 100 million impressions each day. Our total transaction volume is
between 5 and 10 billion per day. You've probably got our cookies in your
browser, and we've served ads on nearly every site you've ever visited.

We're primarily looking for someone to contribute to our Rails app. It's used
to administer hundreds of advertising campaigns across hundreds of publisher
sites. It's not just boring CRUD. It's the heart of our display advertising
business. The business folks will know you and have a tremendous amount of
appreciation for your work.

This role is a great way to learn advertising tech as well as other tools. In
addition to the conventional Rails work, you'd get hands on experience with
Redis, Hbase, PostgreSQL, and Scala. Several on the team started in the Rails
app and have moved into other areas of interest (low-latency RTB bidder
written in C or sophisticated reporting and optimization). Not really possible
to get bored around here unless you're a boring person.

Our team is sharp and works well together. We enjoy perks such as paid lunch,
a 9/80 schedule (to get every other Friday off) and unlimited vacation; the
culture of our team recognizes and respects the importance of your non-work
life. Also, Ventura county is a pretty nice place to live/work. If you've got
Rails or other relevant web app experience, that's a good start. More
importantly, you'll be eager to learn display advertising inside and out.

Unless you prefer to start with a HR-oriented chat, you can reach me (a lead
engineer on the team) at david.larsen@connexity.com.

------
ryanrende
New York City - Moat San Francisco - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We give customers metrics like ad
viewability, attention and user engagement. We were one of the first companies
to begin measuring viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in
the online ad industry.

2) Search

We scrape the Internet for online ads. This allows us to give advertisers,
publishers and adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad ecosystem.
This is hugely valuable information - our customers can see their competitors'
ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of similar sites or see
trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com
and a premium product, Moat Pro.

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

------
mmurph211
Boston, MA - Full stack developer - SessionM

SessionM is the market leader in mobile-first digital loyalty and engagement
solutions. Thousands of leading brands work with us to establish one-to-one
relationships with their audiences, increase customer lifetime value and
identify key consumer segments for personalized insights, remarketing and
acquisition initiatives.

We are looking for individuals with strong backgrounds in developing dynamic
high volume mobile and web applications with a mobile first approach. Ideal
candidates are passionate and experienced web developers building consumer
services ideally with experience in Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS.

[http://www.sessionm.com/job/software-engineer-application-
de...](http://www.sessionm.com/job/software-engineer-application-development-
boston/)

If interested email eng-jobs at sessionm.com

------
s3nnyy
Switzerland, Zurich | Full-time | DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end.

This might be a very exciting, well-paid opportunity if you can get a Swiss
work permit (= if you are from the EU). We're a Swiss software shop that is
re-building an existing e-commerce solution from scratch. Our young, motivated
web-team is looking for DevOps, Front-end, and Back-end people. One of our
teams is currently using the following tech-stack:

\- Python/Flask

\- MongoDB

\- Elasticsearch

\- RedHat and Docker

\- Gulp

Other teams use other technologies (e.g., Php, Java and even C#; currently, we
are looking into NodeJS and React).

We look for people who can reason about technology and contribute with their
ideas.

Contact me for further info: iwang at fastmail . net

I myself moved to Switzerland only recently. My experiences living and working
here can be found on medium: "Eight reasons why I moved to Switzerland to work
in IT" [http://goo.gl/EIX4UX](http://goo.gl/EIX4UX))

------
samuelbrin
Robinhood (www.robinhood.com) - Full-Time in Palo Alto, CA

Data Infrastructure Engineer - We're seeking an experienced data
infrastructure engineer to architect and build our real-time data analytics
and event pipeline.

iOS Engineer - We’re looking for an experienced iOS engineer to help build the
Robinhood iOS app, for both iPhone and iPad. This is truly a next-generation
trading app that takes advantage of all the newest iOS 8 features, while
featuring a highly custom UI. Extensive experience with CoreData, UIKit, and
RestKit is a big plus.

Web Engineer - We are seeking an experienced frontend web engineer to help
build the Robinhood web app, for both desktop and mobile. The product features
real-time, live-updating data and context-dependent interfaces, so you’ll be
building a very rich client-side web application.

Please send resumes to careers@robinhood.com with subject line HN:[Title of
Position]

------
hinting
Transitmix | San Francisco | Front-end and Back-end Engineers

[http://transitmix.net/jobs](http://transitmix.net/jobs)

We're rebuilding urban planning tools -- the stuff cities use to plan the
streets, zones, and transit. We launched a better bus route planning tool in
January and already have 28 cities using it plan their transit networks.

We're hiring for two roles:

\- Software Engineer. Someone to dig into bus optimization algorithms, wrangle
gps and ridership data, and manage geospatial web services. You'll have a lot
of leadership around this and we're flexible about the language (our existing
codebase is ruby and python).

\- Product Engineer. Blend javascript and design to build great UIs. We've put
a lot of effort into building an easy, beautiful app for a complex domain, and
you'll be in charge of keeping that standard.

Email us at jobs@transitmix.net

------
joelm
Bigleaf Networks | Portland, OR | Lead Software Engineer

We provide internet redundancy and optimization, keeping businesses connected
to the cloud across multiple ISP connections. Our proprietary platform uses
Software-Defined-Networking technologies to provide seamless failover and
dynamic application prioritization.

We need someone to join our team to handle:

• Software Projects: You'll be responsible for driving the development of new
systems, features, and bug-fixes; coordinating people and resources to ensure
projects are done excellently and on-time. You’ll lead the technical
development of our software and systems forward, navigating challenging
projects and complex decisions.

• High-availability software design, development and deployment: Our customers
purchase our service to improve their network reliability and performance. In
this role you'll carefully brainstorm, design, build, and deploy systems that
are fault-tolerant, efficient, fail gracefully, and solve problems in creative
ways. You should have the ability and vision to solve challenging business
needs through artful and scalable software and system designs.

• Troubleshooting: Our software has to run efficiently, and our network has to
run almost flawlessly. You'll spend time diagnosing problems in code and with
Linux system integration, testing code updates, and helping with network
operations, all to ensure our customer's don't have to think about their
internet (because it always works).

• Linux Systems Development: We run a software-based network that relies
extensively on Linux. You will help ensure that these systems are designed and
implemented in a scalable and reliable manner, with appropriate security
measures in place.

For more details see
[http://www.bigleaf.net/careers/](http://www.bigleaf.net/careers/)

If this sounds of interest to you, please email me at joelm@bigleaf.net

------
poras
Baatna | Gurgaon, India | CTO/ Full Stack Developer / Co-founder

Baatna is an android app that lets you borrow stuff instantly by shouting out
your need to your neighbours, friends and people in your surroundings.

We are a team of passionate entrepreneurs working on this disruptive concept
in the sharing space and has been getting huge interest from investors and
other entrepreneurs working in the P2P domain.

We work out of an incubator in Gurgaon along with the support and guidance
from plenty of successful mentors and angels.

We are looking for some awesome tech visionaries to come onboard.

Check out the full details here if you're interested-
[https://angel.co/baatna/jobs/64526-cto-full-stack-dev-co-
fou...](https://angel.co/baatna/jobs/64526-cto-full-stack-dev-co-founder)

OR for further discussion, just drop us a mail at - poras@baatna.com

------
prophetjohn
PolicyGenius | Brooklyn, NY (New York, NYC)

Positions:

We're looking for full-stack and front-end engineers who like Rails and React
to join us in our Williamsburg office overlooking the East River.

About PolicyGenius:

We're a digital insurance broker for the self-service consumer. Insurance is
confusing and filled with sleazy sales folk who try to sell you things you
don't need. We're all about educating the consumer to help them determine what
kind of insurance coverage they need and then to help them find the best deals
on insurance.

Want to know more? Check out
[https://www.policygenius.com](https://www.policygenius.com) or
[https://angel.co/policygenius/](https://angel.co/policygenius/). Or just
email me at josh@policygenius.com and I'd be happy to answer any questions

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Brookline, MA (Boston)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/)

We're a startup focused on promoting financial literacy, with a mix of in-
person classes and a suite of online tools ranging from virtual classrooms to
financial plan generators. We do all of our content development in-house, and
are looking for talented engineers to help us reach grownups nationwide.

We're specifically looking for a senior engineer who wants to take a
mentorship role, helping our team become better Javascript developers, through
functional programming concepts and automated testing. You should have
experience with other languages, but with a deep knowledge of Javascript.

Want to know more? Send an email to careers@societyofgrownups.com, or reach
out to me directly via the address in my profile.

------
ellego
Zenefits - [http://www.zenefits.com/](http://www.zenefits.com/) \- HQ in San
Francisco, CA, Zenefits is being called one of the fastest growing SaaS
businesses ever. We provide free cloud HR software to any business below a
thousand customers, and make most of our money selling health insurance.

• San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer, full stack (Full Time) - Python,
Django, JavaScript, and CSS. 2+ yrs exp.

• San Francisco, CA - UI Engineer (Full Time) - JavaScript, Ember.js, CSS, and
MVC with Django.

• San Francisco, CA - Lead Application Security Engineer (Full Time) - 5+ yrs
exp.

• Vancouver, BC - Senior Software Engineer (Full Time) - Python, Java, C++,
OOP, XML/JSON, REST API, Agile, Git. 5+ yrs exp.

More info on these openings:
[http://www.zenefits.com/jobs](http://www.zenefits.com/jobs)

------
nthdesign
American Reading Company -
[http://www.americanreading.com](http://www.americanreading.com) \- King of
Prussia, PA - Software Developer

We’re looking for an in-house software developer who can help us maintain and
grow our online performance management system, SchoolPace. Schools use
SchoolPace to do online formative assessment with students, report on student
progress, and use data to drive the instructional process. SchoolPace was
built using PHP, MySQL, and JavaScript. The SchoolPace infrastructure includes
web servers, API servers, and database servers that run on Linux.

More Information: [http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDev...](http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/#SoftwareDeveloper)

Apply: hr@americanreading.com

------
AdamTSaunders
PiinPoint (YC W14) - Waterloo, ON, Canada - Software Engineering & Marketing

We're a spatial analysis web software for retailers to place optimal new
locations. We're currently hiring a Full Stack Developer and a Head of
Marketing.

Full Stack Developer:
[https://piinpoint.com/index/careers#posting1](https://piinpoint.com/index/careers#posting1)

Head of Marketing:
[https://piinpoint.com/index/careers#posting3](https://piinpoint.com/index/careers#posting3)

We want to keep the team located here in Waterloo rather than having remote
employees at this point. Technologies that we work with include PostGIS and
Python for analysis with a focus on machine learning to predict sales, and
React with the Flux design pattern for the frontend with Leaflet maps.

------
klistwan
Software Engineer

Kira Talent (www.kiratalent.com/about/) - Toronto, Canada

Full-Time

Our mission is to help schools predict their most successful students. We're
used by almost half of the top MBA programs across North America, and are
quickly growing in engineering, undergraduate business and science programs.

Applicants complete timed and written assessments created by the school, that
test non-cognitive competencies like leadership, creativity and empathy.
Admissions teams can then better evaluate students and build a stronger
program overall.

We've raised over $3M of financing, and are growing our engineering team in
all areas (full-stack web, infrastructure, etc).

Here's what we're working on: \- architecting and building global
infrastructure to scale our video recording and streaming \- workflow features
that help admissions team assign applicants to certain reviewers, and manage
their reviewing teams \- capturing analytics data about how our users use the
product, and making decisions internally - data trumps everything!

Here's what we use: Python (Django), JavaScript (jQuery, RequireJS, FlightJS),
MySQL, Celery, RabbitMQ, Wowza, AWS, ActionScript.

You’d be a great fit to our team if you have: \- 2+ years of software
engineering experience in production \- Proven yourself as an A+ engineer
through great work results, interesting hobby projects, open source
contributions, or superior academic results \- Deep experience with multiple
programming languages including Python, C, Java, Ruby, JavaScript

Since we’re a small team (you’d be #16), we have lots of fun together! We host
bi-weekly lunch & learns, beer o’clock on Friday afternoons, board game nights
every few weeks and have done tons of activities outside of work (i.e. wine
tasting, cottage retreat, etc).

My name is Konrad, and I'm one of the founders! Send me a note at
konrad@kiratalent.com if you're interested!

------
ben336
Windsor Circle [http://www.windsorcircle.com/](http://www.windsorcircle.com/)
\- Durham NC

\- Python Developers

\- JavaScript Developers (Backbone/Marionette)

\- QA Engineer

=====================================

We're hiring developers to join our funded startup (in 2014 we closed a $6.25M
Series B) to help us build and expand our market leading Retention Automation
Platform.

Our tech stack includes Python, Pyramid, and PostgreSQL on the backend and
Backbone.js/Marionette on the front end. This is an exciting opportunity to
get in on the ground floor with salary and stock options while working with
cutting edge technology.

Telecommuting is available 1-2 days/wk with the rest of your time spent in our
awesome downtown Durham, North Carolina office.

More info here:
[http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs](http://www.windsorcircle.com/jobs)

------
MEHColeman
Ruby Developer, Shoreditch, London. Local only.

Oscar Music are looking for a talented ruby developer.

We provide a hosted music streaming service, web site and mobile apps for our
customers to white-label. We do this with a lot of ruby code (but not really
rails), mysql, puppet, debian, some couchdb, sphinx and git.

We work in Shoreditch, in an office with lots of character and friendly
people. We get to work on interesting new tech and keep ourselves very busy.
We're a small team, and there is a lot going on, so whatever your current
skills, you'll definitely be learning new things here. We've also got some
interesting new work in the pipeline.

If you are interested in finding out more, check out the job spec and the
company at [http://mediasp.com/jobs.html](http://mediasp.com/jobs.html) and
please get in touch.

------
mspykerman
Polycom, Inc. | Full-time | Austin, TX

Polycom helps organizations unleash the power of human collaboration. More
than 400,000 companies and institutions worldwide defy distance with secure
video, voice and content solutions from Polycom to increase productivity,
speed time to market, provide better customer service, expand education and
save lives. Polycom and its global partner ecosystem provide flexible
collaboration solutions for any environment that deliver the best user
experience, the broadest multi-vendor interoperability and unmatched
investment protection.

Looking for Automation Engineers, Software Engineers, Android UI developers,
and more! Feel free to apply directly
[http://careers.polycom.com/](http://careers.polycom.com/) OR email me
directly: mackenzie.spykerman@polycom.com

------
GolfyMcG
Healthify | New York, NY |
[http://healthify.workable.com/](http://healthify.workable.com/)

Healthify is looking for a full-stack web developer with expertise in Ruby and
Ruby on Rails and a frontend web developer who is excited to help us deliver
modern UI/UX to an industry and population in dire need of it.

We are working on real problems affecting the lives of populations that have
been forgotten and marginalized by the tech industry for far too long. You
will help define how the healthcare market delivers on the promise of reform
and have the potential to lower the trillions of dollars we spend on
healthcare. Your programming will have an immediate and dramatic impact on
countless lives and organizations dealing with social needs.

Our job site is healthify.workable.com Our website is healthify.us

------
jonrkarr
Postdoctoral Fellow/Scientist/Software Engineer in whole-cell modeling - Mt
Sinai School of Medicine, New York NY

The Karr lab in the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Mount
Sinai School of Medicine is seeking talented, ambitious individuals to develop
cutting-edge dynamical models of human and bacterial cells. Despite the
explosion of experimental data, we do not comprehensively understand how
phenotype arises from genotype. Our approach is to develop computational
models which predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by
integrating diverse data into a single model. Our goal is to use models to
make medicine more precise and personalized by predicting disease progression
and drug responses. We are also using our models to engineer bacteria. Our
research is highly interdisciplinary involving computational modeling,
software engineering, data visualization and curation. We have close
collaborations with several experimental groups to build and test our models.

Responsibilities: The candidate will be responsible for developing human and
bacterial whole-cell models for precision cancer medicine and synthetic
biology. This will include expanding the scope of whole-cell models,
incorporating new sources of high-throughput genomic data, and improving the
accuracy of whole-cell models. The candidate will work closely with
experimental cancer collaborators at Mount Sinai, as well as with Luis
Serrano's laboratory at the Center for Regulatory Genomics in Barcelona,
Spain.

Desired skills/experience: The ideal candidate has the following skills.
Applicants with deep experience in related fields are also encouraged to
apply. \- Deep experience in dynamical and genome-scale modeling, software
engineering, data visualization, and databases; \- Strong knowledge of
biology, physics, mathematics, and computation; \- Several years experience in
computational systems biology is a plus; \- Excellent object-oriented
programming skills in Python, MATLAB, and JavaScript; \- Ability to learn new
skills and concepts; - Excellent oral and written communication skills; and \-
Abilities to work independently and within a team effort.

More information: Please visit our website
([http://research.mssm.edu/karr/join.html](http://research.mssm.edu/karr/join.html))
or contact Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu).

How to apply: Please send a cover letter indicating your research and career
goals, a CV, and 2-3 letters of reference to Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu).

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo | NYC | Full-Time | On-Site

SITE RELIABILITY ENGINEER (Linux, AWS, Google Compute, & Python or PHP)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/61310#.VVDwXtNVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/61310#.VVDwXtNVhBc)

ENGINEER, FRONT-END (JavaScript, HTML5, CSS, SASS, & PHP or Python)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/50525#.VVDw09NVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/50525#.VVDw09NVhBc)

(Sr.) ENGINEER, IOS (Obj-C, Swift, Cocoa, MacOS)
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/29391#.VVDxMdNVhBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vimeo/jobs/29391#.VVDxMdNVhBc)

Please email Samer Zaben at samer@vimeo.com if interested.

------
jchung
CareerVillage.org | Palo Alto, CA | Product Manager I'm the founder of a non-
profit tech startup that crowdsources career and college advice for low-income
students. We're sort of like StackOverflow, for careers, for low-income youth.
We've raised a round of funding recently and I'm looking to bring on a product
person to help us build mobile apps based on the successful website we already
run, and take our entire platform to the next level of user delight
(especially for the students). Apply by emailing us at the email address on
the bottom of every page of our website :)

p.s. This job is PERFECT if you're looking to do something with real social
impact and PURPOSE! p.p.s Please don't contact us if you're a recruiter. We're
looking for direct applicants only at this time. Thanks!

------
thirdtruck
TheSquareFoot - New York, New York - FULL-TIME and INTERN - LOCAL

== The Company == We're a technology-fueled commercial real estate brokerage
bringing commercial leasing (a $30 billion/year industry) into the 21st
century.

You'll work on our search application ([http://www.thesquarefoot.com/ny/new-
york](http://www.thesquarefoot.com/ny/new-york)), help with our broker digital
assistant, TourBot, and contribute to our sales presentation tool, TourBook.
We've built these with Ruby, Rails, and with a generous helping of
CoffeeScript.

You'll be joining me (the new lead software engineer) and the three other
developers and designers, here in our Manhattan office and alongside the rest
of our dozen-strong team.

== The Positions == Complete listings and descriptions are available on our
Careers page
([http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs](http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs)), but
I've highlighted the ones most relevant to HN below:

* Senior Software Engineer ([http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsSeniorEngineer](http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsSeniorEngineer)). You'll work on the website, primarily, with an emphasis on the front end. Strong design implementation skills will be a big plus.

* UI Engineer ([http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsUIEngineer](http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsUIEngineer)). You'll work with our lead designer on implementing the web and mobile UI for TourBot, our digital assistant for brokers. (It's not quite Jarvis, but we're working on it.)

* Design Intern ([http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsDesignIntern](http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsDesignIntern)). You'll work on both digital and print marketing materials, along with work on blog posts, newsletters, and social media campaigns.

* Data Analyst Intern ([http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsDataIntern](http://www.thesquarefoot.com/jobs#openJobsDataIntern)).

* Product Lead.

You can reach out to me, personally, (hn at thirdtruck dot org) or contact us
directly (hr at thesquarefoot dot com). Looking forward to working with you!

------
niniane
Evertoon - San Francisco - Engineer with 3D Games Experience - $100k-$150k
with founding-team level of equity

Hiring an engineer with games-engineering experience. Bonus if you worked on a
mobile game or with Unity3D.

Evertoon lets users create 3D animated videos by taking regular text and
automatically turning it into a movie with avatars acting it out, in just a
few minutes. YouTube has proven the vast demand (and money-making power) of
online video, but most uploads are still webcam monologues. Evertoon takes it
further by allowing users to create a visual world with interesting avatars,
animations, and personalized photo backgrounds.

You will be part of a small team with experience from Disney, Moonbot, and
Google.

Job description:
[http://evertoon.com/jobs/games](http://evertoon.com/jobs/games)

Email jobs@evertoon.com!

------
jasonlotito
MeetMe - New Hope, PA (near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania) - ONSITE -
[http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers](http://www.meetme.com/apps/careers)

See all public openings here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl)

About Us: MeetMe is the leading social network for meeting new people in the
US with over 1 million DAU. We've been around since 2005 as myYearbook,
rebranding in 2012 as MeetMe. We've launched other apps such as Focal, Choosy,
Charm, and Unsaid in the past, and are looking to continue adding more
standalone apps in the future.

We use a wide variety of languages, generally using what makes sense. C, PHP,
Python, JavaScript and Node.js, and native iOS and Android development are the
most common. MeetMe is a fun place to work. We hold a yearly developer
retreat, as well as regular company-wide hackathons. We have a book club,
board game club, and we even have a game room. And our summer hours last all
year round.

While we aren't a new company in the time scale of the internet, we still know
how to have fun. We just get the benefit of not having to kill ourselves
working 12 hour days. =) This means you'll enjoy actually going home on time!
We have many openings, both technical and non-technical. Here is a list of
positions we are currently looking for:

* Senior Android Developer

* Senior iOS Developer

* Senior Database Administrator (PostgreSQL DBA)

You can apply directly here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl](http://jobvite.com/m?3SzvEgwl)

Or you can contact me at jlotito@meetme.com. I'm a developer, so feel free to
ask specific developer-type questions.

You can also check out our Engineering blog here:
[http://engineering.meetme.com](http://engineering.meetme.com)

------
jrsharp
XOEye Technologies | Nashville, TN | Software Engineer

We are hiring at XOEye Technologies! We're looking for exceptional software
developers with an appreciation for pioneering technology and experience
building robust enterprise systems to scale. We're looking for expertise in
any of the following areas: Java, Groovy, Grails, Javascript, Node, UX,
network security, and network protocols relating to real-time video / audio
communications. Contact me (jsharpATxoeye.com) if you'd like to consider
joining our talented team of engineers at a well-funded, dynamic, Nashville-
based technology startup that's bringing advanced wearable solutions to
businesses today!

While we do split time between telecommuting and our Germantown office, local
candidates are preferred, in order to maintain our small team culture.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

About Sauce Labs: We are a tight-knit team working to transform how software
testing and development gets done. Our platform makes Selenium testing,
JavaScript Unit testing, manual testing, and mobile application testing
hassle-free. Sauce lets you test your mobile and desktop web apps instantly
across 350+ OS/Browser platforms & debug easier with videos and screenshots.

We are currently looking for:

 _Core Engineers_

 _Software Engineers (Full-Stack Web)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile R &D)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Frontend)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

 _System Administrators_

 _Senior Systems Engineers, Operations_

 _Solution Architects_

 _Senior Ecosystems Engineer_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
chatterleyp
Birmingham UK DevOps Engineer, Cloud Talis is a fast growing SAAS enterprise
software company that is changing the way Universities globally engage with
their students, and we are now looking for a DevOps engineer to work closely
with our Development team on ensuring that we have the best tools for the job
and we automate as much as possible.

Our infrastructure can range from big data tools such as Hadoop, Cloud
services such as AWS and tool sets like Puppet, Ansible and Chef, but its
really about that ability to work with the development team and build
streamlined processes that enable faster and better systems for everyone.
REQUIREMENTS

Strong Sys admin skills in Linux and cloud systems - AWS especially

Good experience with scripting tools, Python, Ruby, PHP

Good experience of databases especially MongoDB or other NoSQL systems.

Proven experience of working with automation of infrastructure especially in a
24/7 SaaS environment

Knowledge of Puppet, Chef, Ansible, and the HTTP protocol.

A problem solver, able to get to the root of a problem

BENEFITS

Although our offices are based in central Birmingham, all of our roles allow a
degree of home working depending on specific requirements as set by your peers
and reports.

100% employee owned – every employee shares in the value of the company
through our options scheme Flexible working hours and location – although we
are small we have people on three continents and at many locations across the
UK. Transparent reporting – every team communicates progress weekly to
everybody – and you are free to ask questions or make suggestions. Hack events
every quarter – for the whole company not just dev – our latest projects
included a custom-built arcade machine, internet-enabled milkbot built into
our fridge and hacking the walls with custom graphics. Beautiful Grade II
listed offices in the heart of the Jewellery Quarter, Birmingham. Learn more
about what it is like to work at Talis. Careers.talis.com

------
capkutay
WebAction | Downtown Palo Alto, CA | Big Data Platform Engineer (Java), UI
Engineer (HTML/CSS/JS/Backbone), UI/UX Designer

jobs@webaction.com

WebAction is a Big Data Analytics Platform providing end-to-end real-time,
streaming analytics. We mask complex, scalable analytics behind a visual,
interactive web-based experience and a familiar declarative SQL-like language.
Today, our end-to-end product is used to solve some of the toughest analytics
challenges at large Telco, Finance, Retail, and Cloud companies.

Big Data Platform Engineer (java): Using open source tools like ZMQ,
Elasticsearch, and Kafka in harmony with platforms built-in house you will
build cutting edge data processing infrastructure

Senior Front-end Engineer:
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o..).

Front-end Engineer:
[http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o...](http://chj.tbe.taleo.net/chj04/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?o..).

UI/UX Designers: We don't have a job post up yet, email me at
john@webaction.com if you are interested! Bonus for you design unicorns who
use code to build prototypes

WebAction is founded by a team of Silicon Valley executives with a track
record of creating multiple successful enterprise products including WebLogic
(now Oracle WebLogic) and GoldenGate software (now Oracle GoldenGate). We've
raised north of $11m since 2013 and our advisors/board have done amazing
things like creating the Apple logo and founding one of the top VC firms in
Silicon Valley. With every product release, we delight our customers and
engage new ones at an ever-growing rate. We're based in Downtown Palo Alto,
minutes away from the caltrain, philz coffee, and everything you need to make
your work life convenient and comfortable.

------
basecase_com
BaseCase: Berlin, Germany (REMOTE, VISA)

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented developers. Our technology stack is Javascript /
jQuery / HTML5 on the front-end, and Python / MySQL on the back-end. But you
don't need experience in our stack - we know a good developer can learn on the
job.

We can support REMOTE workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
VISA for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

If this sounds interesting, please contact careers@basecase.com.

Some relevant background videos:

    
    
      http://basecase.com/company/careers
       
      http://basecase.com/platform/video/
    

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO / d.glynn@basecase.com

------
rockymeza
# Lead Mobile Developer

Fusionbox is a software development agency located in beautiful Denver,
Colorado. We are committed to the open source community and we're serious
about architecture and design at every level of the stack.

We've built our name on Python development and security, but now we are
looking for an experienced mobile developer to support our clients more fully.

## Job Description

You will be in charge of the iOS stack, working closely with the backend
engineers and the designers to deliver top-quality products to clients.
Ideally you are also fluent in Android application development.

At Fusionbox we open source anything not core to a client's business. Our rule
is: if you've used a piece of code in more than one project, it's time to open
source it. So you'll be tasked with maintaining your open source
contributions.

Finally, you will be expected to have opinions. If you see some aspect where
Fusionbox could be improved, whether it be in the engineering process or in
the way the company is run, patches welcome. You understand iOS conventions
and best practices and are willing to defend them.

## Requirements

We are looking for an iOS developer with at least 3 years of software
development experience. You don't have to be an expert in all of the following
subjects, but if you feel comfortable with about half and you are interested
in learning about the other half, please get in touch.

    
    
      * Experience with RESTful integrations
      * At home with version control
      * Understanding of relational databases and data normalization
      * Knowledge of software security, including common attacks and how to prevent them
      * Love of open source
      * A need to do things The Right Way®
    

You would like to get paid to write open source software.

For more information, contact info@fusionbox.com

Please do not contact us if you are a recruiter or outside of the United
States.

------
brimpa
Managed by Q ([https://managedbyq.com/](https://managedbyq.com/)) - NY, NY

Q was founded a year ago. We’re creating smart solutions for office
management, and we’re growing at an insane pace. We’re a small team so there’s
huge impact. And we’re making a difference in the lives of our field operators
(cleaners and handymen) and the communities we serve.

Our stack includes Django, React, MySQL, Node, iOS, Android. We’re hiring
frontend engineers, backend engineers, mobile engineers, product designers,
product managers / leads, and a CTO / SVP Engineering.

[http://tcrn.ch/1IYYd6d](http://tcrn.ch/1IYYd6d)

[http://bv.ms/1GDZC1K](http://bv.ms/1GDZC1K)

Reach out to tyler @ managedbyq.com with any interest.

------
dminor
Say Media - Software Engineers, UI Engineers (San Francisco, Portland OR),
DevOps (San Francisco, Portland, REMOTE)

Say Media is building a platform for digital magazines. This year we're
scaling from 50 million page views to 500 million. Come help us do this.

Say is well funded and a fun place to work at, with great work/life balance.
We're looking for good engineers who enjoy learning new technologies. Our
platform is Python based with an Angular front end, but it's okay if you don't
have experience with these yet.

I'm not a recruiter, just a programmer who enjoys working at Say. You can see
our jobs at [http://www.saymedia.com/jobs](http://www.saymedia.com/jobs), or
email your resume to me and I'll pass it to the right person (email in
profile).

~~~
dminor
Note: due to the wait for H1B visas we aren't considering international
candidates, except for REMOTE DevOps.

------
aidanbiggins
VSCO (Visual Supply Co) | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers

(Can help with visas. Relocation provided.)

VSCO is an art and technology company empowering people everywhere to create,
discover, and connect. Our goal is to honor art and artist while fueling a
worldwide creative movement through innovative tools and experimental
projects.

We're the people behind VSCO Cam, Grid, Journal and Film. We also acquired
Artifact Uprising late last year to help get images off of your device and
into your world.

We are looking to grow our engineering team with thoughtful, passionate and
curious engineers who want to make an impact in the world they live.

We're hiring across our engineering team: DevOps, Full-Stack, iOS, and
Android.

Apply at [http://www.vsco.co/careers](http://www.vsco.co/careers) or email me
directly: aidan@vsco.co.

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA

At iRobot we make robots that truly help people. Our robots help people save
time by cleaning for them, save hassle by being remotely present for them, and
save lives by putting themselves in harm's way.

We have great work-life balance (including half-day Fridays during the summer
so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday afternoons) and
interesting problems to solve.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should want
to help people with products you create, but a robotics background is NOT
required. (I had no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers, here are a few of our 20+ job
openings:

* Embedded software engineers: We're hiring for "big embedded" (C++, Linux, and big cpus) and "small embedded" (C, bare-metal, small cpus). If you have good OO skills (C++, Java, etc.) but no "embedded" background that's okay too - shoot me an email and we'll chat.

* Java software engineers

* iOS and Android software engineers

* Software engineers for vision, navigation, and mapping

* Test engineers

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum.

~~~
e12e
Are you open to remote/non-us applicants?

------
julien421
Miami, FL, USA - Junior PHP Dev Internship - CEM Partners LLC | INTERN, VISA

About US We are Miami (FL) based company working in the online retail industry
(ecommerce). We manage several niche market online shops using the PrestaShop
CMS. We are small team 4 people and mostly french :)

About the Mission We are looking for a junior PHP / mysql developer for
specific small missions like :

Improving front end Catalog import/export API integration like paypal,
adwords, analytics... Custom dev for homemade back office About you You need
to have experience in PHP/mysql.

Knowing PrestaShop is a plus !

When / How long ? ASAP - 2 to 4 months

Please apply here: [https://techmeabroad.com/offers/junior-php-dev-internship-
at...](https://techmeabroad.com/offers/junior-php-dev-internship-at-cem-
partners-llc)

------
Atiim
Atiim - Full Stack Developer - Boston/Cambridge, MA

Join an exciting early stage startup for a chance to define and build the SaaS
product from the ground up. You’ll have opportunity to drive technical
definitions, architectural choices and cloud deployments. We aren't looking
for years of experience but rather for passion, intelligence, ability to get
things done, and high integrity. If you like challenges and have a passion for
making great impact on businesses, we invite you to check the description
below and get in touch with us.

Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Nginx, Varnish, Redis, JavaScript, Angular and
Bootstrap – all on Linux on a popular public IaaS or PaaS.

More info at
[https://venturefizz.com/node/43838](https://venturefizz.com/node/43838)

------
Marthyn
[Netherlands] Hoppinger, a full service internet development company is
looking for a number of people in Rotterdam. They're expanding. Look here
[http://www.hoppinger.com/bureau/vacatures/frontend-
javascrip...](http://www.hoppinger.com/bureau/vacatures/frontend-javascript-
developer#/) for more vacancies! Please name me (Marthyn) as your referral, as
an employee i get a bonus for getting new people ;).

I work on ruby projects, but they do all sorts of development, also in Haskell
for example so also apply if you're interested in that!

you can send me marthynolthof[at]hoppinger.com an email if you're interested!

NEEDED

Frontend Javascript dev Visual (UX) designer Drupal Dev

nice company lunch, beer on friday, location at the water, great company to
work at.

------
jshakes
Big Human - New York City (Union Square) - Front-end Developer

We're looking for an experienced (4+ years) front-end developer. We're an
agency that works with a wide range of clients from Time Inc to the Winklevoss
Twins to small startups you've never heard of. We're all Javascript all the
time - Express and Backbone/Marionette power almost all our sites.

We need someone who has a deep understanding of CSS, HTML and Javascript (not
just jQuery), uses pre-processors and Grunt/Gulp. If you've worked with
Backbone and Marionette before, that's a real plus.

For more info and to apply:
[http://www.bighuman.com/#/careers/](http://www.bighuman.com/#/careers/) or
email me directly, james@bighuman.com

------
niyue
Splunk ([http://www.splunk.com/](http://www.splunk.com/)) - Shanghai, China -
Full time - Frontend/Backend Dev Engineers and QA Engineers

Splunk makes machine data accessible, usable and valuable to everyone.

We are a small engineering team in Shanghai and are currently hiring with lots
of engineering positions open.

Detailed information for some positions: [http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=oOtz0fwA](http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oOtz0fwA)
[http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-
CAAAGK3?jvi=oktz0fw6](http://www.splunk.com/view/SP-CAAAGK3?jvi=oktz0fw6)

If you are interested, feel free to reach me via [sni (at@) splunk (dot.) com]

------
jvandeboom
Chicago, IL -or- Remote | Full Stack Developer | ActiveCampaign

ActiveCampaign is a platform focused on email, marketing automation, and sales
for small businesses.

We are looking for a talented full stack developer to join us as we extend our
marketing platform and work to scale with our quickly growing user base. We
work primarily with PHP, MySQL, jQuery, and Ember.js.

While we have an office in Chicago, we are looking for the best fit whether
you are near Chicago or a thousand miles away. We have people in the United
States, Canada, Belgium, & Australia. Decent time overlap with the CST
timezone is preferred.

More details & apply at: [http://www.activecampaign.com/about/employment-
developer.php](http://www.activecampaign.com/about/employment-developer.php)

------
kordless
Giant Swarm - Operations Engineer, Software Engineer, Front End Developer,
Support Engineer - Cologne, Germany or Remote (for reals)

Here's a video: [https://vimeo.com/126613045](https://vimeo.com/126613045)

We're a German based infrastructure company provide microservices hosting,
support Docker containers, and can run your application in a wide variety
jurisdictions depending on the levels of trust you need for your particular
use-case. On the hunt for a devops loving individuals who wants to work on the
next generation of cloud services. Intercloud operations FTW.

Review our job openings and apply here: [https://angel.co/giant-
swarm/jobs](https://angel.co/giant-swarm/jobs)

Also, we love beer.

------
ceefry
Saatchi Art| Santa Monica, CA| Sr. Software Engineer (backend)

Saatchi Art is the world's largest online art gallery, connecting people with
art and artists around the world. We are looking for a talented senior back-
end engineer to help build new features and tools to power our next-generation
marketplace platform for art.

Stack: nginx, PHP(Laravel, Zend), Mysql, Couchbase, Solr/Lucene, Node.js,
Ruby/Grape/Rails, Redis, & AWS a-plenty (SNS,SQS,Dynamo,RDS).

We are dedicated to helping artists across the globe find homes for their
works, to help them make a living by pursuing their passion, to help introduce
folks to the world of emerging art.

See more about the position here:
[http://www.saatchiart.com/careers](http://www.saatchiart.com/careers)

------
g-wilson
Node.js Developers @ Car Throttle
([https://www.carthrottle.com/jobs/](https://www.carthrottle.com/jobs/)) -
Full-time, London UK

We're a funded media/tech startup based in London building a media platform
product that connects publishers and communities. We run one of the largest
automotive community websites online
([http://www.carthrottle.com](http://www.carthrottle.com)) and have a unique
approach to building media properties.

We're hiring software engineers to join our small but growing product team as
we re-architect our website and API to handle big traffic and rapid user
growth.

Email jobs+engineering@carthrottle.com for more information or to apply.

Tech: Node.js, AWS, MySQL, Redis, nginx

------
stackedsax
Rackspace, Inc. - San Francisco, CA - Software Engineer

    
    
      ------------------------
      ------ Who We Are ------
      ------------------------
    

We are the Cloud Metrics team at Rackspace.

We run a metrics-as-a-service API.

We created the Blueflood open-source metrics engine and API
([http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)).

We make it easy for developers to store and scale their metrics.

    
    
      -------------------------
      --- Software Engineer ---
      -------------------------
    

Focus on time-series data and make Cloud Metrics a world-class engine for
metrics of all shapes and sizes.

Scale Cloud Metrics' infrastructure: help our large and growing Cassandra
cluster run as smoothly as possible.

Engage the growing open-source community around time-series data and metrics
analysis and visualization.

Optimize Cloud Metrics' deployment, continuous integration and testing
processes.

    
    
      ------------------------
      --- More Information ---
      ------------------------
    

To apply, just shoot us an email:

* hiring@blueflood.io

Job Posting:

* [https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-de...](https://uscareers-rackspace.icims.com/jobs/12755/software-developer%2c-cloud-metrics/job)

Useful links:

* [http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/conten...](http://docs.rackspace.com/cmet/api/v1.0/cmet-devguide/content/Overview.html)

* [http://blueflood.io](http://blueflood.io)

* [https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood](https://github.com/rackerlabs/blueflood)

------
TheBrofessor
Leaf - Tempe, AZ and Austin, TX

We're building a business intelligence platform for todays farmers. We think
the farm management system is broken, and that we can use contextual awareness
and data science to automate much of the system for farmers, and fit it into
their natural workflow. Leaf is focused on two things: strengthening the
spirit of farming and the sustainability of the farm.

We were founded by Stanford Alumni with decades of industry experience, and
are on pace to be cash flow positive within our first 6 months.

We are hiring frontend (Javascript), backend (Python w/ some Go projects in
the works + Postgresql), iOS (primarily Swift), and full-stack engineers! We
are four full-time engineers right now, and in a paid beta with some truly
awesome farms!

Email us at joeyr@leaf.ag

------
subleq
Fusionbox (www.fusionbox.com) -- Denver, CO

Python/Django Software Engineers

YOU: You are passionate about open source and like to try new technologies.
You do not necessarily come from a traditional computer science background,
but you have achieved mastery and you are particularly well suited to
engineering. You are a self-starter and learn easily. You would like to get
paid to write open source software.

US: Fusionbox offers custom software development solutions to a wide range of
clients using new technologies. Fusionbox is a place for talented people who
are serious about engineering. We are committed to the open source community
([https://github.com/fusionbox](https://github.com/fusionbox)) and Pythonic
sensibility.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
Having a hard time finding out how to apply. How should I reach out?

------
cstigler
Zaption ([http://www.zaption.com](http://www.zaption.com)) || San Francisco,
CA

Full-Stack Web Engineer (Node.js, MongoDB, Knockout.js) || Full-Time

Zaption is an education-technology startup that's fixing video learning.
Teachers and trainers use our web app to turn online videos (from YouTube,
Vimeo, etc) into interactive learning experiences that engage students and
deepen understanding. We're a very small (6-person) team that is funded,
growing, and has real customers and revenue. We're looking for a dev who's
interested in education, besides being good with JavaScript, having some
experience with Node.js/MongoDB, and being able to wrangle HTML/CSS.

If you're interested, email charlie@zaption.com

------
ottbot
Funding Circle, San Francisco

We're (seriously) building a better financial world! Our marketplace approach
gives small businesses a fast, simple, and fair way to get the capital they
need to continue to grow. We've lent over $1B globally, recently completed a
$150MM funding round, and are investing heavily in technology.

We primarily develop in Clojure and Ruby (not so much Rails). We can do TN
visa and H1B transfer and are focusing on growing our on-site team at the
moment.

It would great to talk to people interested in working in Clojure(Script),
React, Angular.js, and Mesos for frontend, backend, data science, or
infrastructure roles to help us build a collaborative, professional, and
diverse team.

You can reach me at rob@fundingcircle.com if you're interested in learning
more.

------
honoredb
Medidata, New York and elsewhere [http://rolp.co/RaB67](http://rolp.co/RaB67)

We're helping fix the clinical trial process, getting treatments to market
faster and cheaper, and we're always hiring for a variety of positions.

------
videotapehq
Videotape - Austin, TX or Houston, TX

Hiring an iOS (Objective C) developer to join our development team.

Videotape is a social video app that is in development and is gearing up for
release in the next couple months (I'll be able to say more privately when we
talk). We're looking for someone full-time, with the option to work remote or
locally with a sponsored visa.

We have an incredible team - each of us with backgrounds of success in a
variety of areas. We're aiming very high with this app, with a long-term
marketing strategy, plans for release of features and monetization strategy.

Joining the team now, you would have the opportunity to make your mark on the
product and build awesome stuff.

Contact us at info@videotape.co with links to your past projects and a little
about yourself. Thanks!

------
bjr-
nxt> \- Princeton, NJ & New York, NY - FULL-TIME - ENGINEERS

[https://angel.co/next-angles](https://angel.co/next-angles)

Clojure, ClojureScript, Storm, Semantic Web, Prolog, Datomic, Cassandra, Om

We are building a system that takes fuzzy human language financial regulations
and transforms them into something computable: rules. Rules are then executed
against billions to trillions of triples and all information (raw and inferred
data) are presented in a UI that gives the user tools to navigate, manipulate
and analyze linked data.

The conceptual heart of the system is a set of semantic web standards that
allows us to formally model data and rules. The technical heart is Datomic,
Storm, Clojure, ClojureScript and Om.

brianrubinton@gmail.com

------
EmilLondon
CITYMAPPER (LONDON, UK). [https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com) Full
time software engineers in London. (We will consider relocating exceptional
candidates.)

Recent HN post! (help us solve the problems mentioned) Citymapper is what
happens when you understand user experience
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8238260)

We're building one of the most important apps on mobile, an urban transport
app built on the back of open data, to help navigate and use cities.

We're a VC-backed startup (Balderton, Index, Greylock, Connect) based in
London with a team with backgrounds from Google, academia and startups.

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but especially the
following roles:

\- Platform engineer. Be responsible for our infrastructure in the cloud,
shape the tool chain, and ensure that the moving parts of our system can
communicate, so that we can expand to all the cities in the world.

\- Routing. We're reinventing getting from A to B in the world of mobile,
multi modal and real-time data.

\- Android and iOS developers. We're reimagining mobile interfaces and
developing all the features that we dream about. You care about the "little
big details" and know the grotty implementation details required to make
things work across a range of devices and future platforms.

\- Data pipeline/data science/analytics. We're building an omnivorous
transport data processor that fuses together loads of data sources, and a
psychic city brain.

\- Software engineers. We're looking for great engineers to solve a range of
other big problems, including search, data analysis, natural language
processing. We use a lot of P Python, and some C and Java.

If interested, please contact me at emil@citymapper.com or apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs).

------
jalev
PlayStation R&D Europe - London, United Kingdom - Full Time - Senior Web
Developer

The DevNet team is responsible for helping PlayStation developers and
publishers at all levels- from concept to testing to publishing and reporting.
We're currently looking for a Senior Web Developer to not only help us both
improve existing portals, but also help innovate to make the process quicker
and easier for them.

There are more details on our job posting page:
[https://www.playstationjobs.co.uk/vacancy/1098-Senior-Web-
De...](https://www.playstationjobs.co.uk/vacancy/1098-Senior-Web-Developer)

If you feel like you're a good fit for this role, don't hesitate to apply via
our job board.

------
jmorse55
Yuzu / Mountain View, California / DevOps Engineer Yuzu is a digital education
platform from that breaks down the barriers between students and knowledge by
enhancing the everyday learning experience. For students, Yuzu combines a
next-generation reading and note-taking experience in a simple app, with
access to a catalog of rich and immersive content. For educators, Yuzu makes
it easier than ever to engage students with inspiring course materials. For
everyone, Yuzu makes learning more friendly, organzied, and enjoyable. Acces
Yuzu on your iPad or Windows 8 device, or online with your computer. Check us
out at www.yuzu.com To learn more about the DevOps Engineer role, email
jmorse@yuzu.com

------
eoghan
Intercom! [https://www.intercom.io/](https://www.intercom.io/)

Hiring for many different types of roles in SF and Dublin.

[https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

------
mp3tricord
Emotient - San Diego (Full Time / On Site)
[http://emotient.com/](http://emotient.com/)

Hiring cloud ops (AWS mostly / onsite massive GPU cluster). Hiring C/C++
backend SDK development (ML background)

Our dev team is python/angular and our research team is C/C++/Matlab. Located
near the UTC mall.

Emotient is the leader in emotion detection and sentiment analysis based on
facial expressions. The company is at the vanguard of a new wave of emotion
analysis that will lead to a quantum leap in customer understanding and
emotion-aware computing.

[http://emotient.com/about/careers/](http://emotient.com/about/careers/)

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring project managers, Django, front end web, iOS, and Android
developers plus UX designers across our offices. Freelance & fulltime
available.

We're a 5yr old, 85 person agency based in London, UK with offices in Bristol,
UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal, Skype, a
number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation. Recent interesting
projects include tracking an Antarctic expedition, organising the world's
artworks, mapping DDoS attacks and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid
collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
ac360
=====================================

Technical Cofounder Near Oakland, CA.

=====================================

We’re looking for an ambitious, full-stack javascript developer to join our
team.

The product is a database in the cloud. But, it’s not for applications, it’s
for people.

Instead of apps storing people’s data, people bring their own personal
database for apps to use. That's this database.

Apps can read and write data to it, and multiple apps can be connected to it
simultaneously.

The owner of the database can disconnect it at any time, without losing their
data, and finally use one set of data everywhere.

It’s a paradigm shift. Once you open this door, tons of neat things are
possible.

If this sounds interesting to you, please contact me.

[https://www.servant.co](https://www.servant.co) austen @ servant.co

------
vikas5678
Aerohive Networks - Portland, OR - www.aerohive.com

Aerohive Networks (www.aerohive.com) just opened a new engineering office in
Portland and we are looking for front end developers to work on our JavaScript
development toolkit which will be used for all of Aerohive’s applications.

You will also be working on data visualization for our big data applications,
so the role is a great mix of feature development and building/enhancing a
JavaScript library.

A little bit about our company, Aerohive Networks is competing alongside
companies like Aruba networks, Cisco, etc and winning. Now we’re expanding
into the big data aspect of networking, where we are innovating and taking
enterprise web applications to the next level.

To apply - please email me at vrao@aerohive.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a search engine for tickets and
live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

Marketing Coordinator — We're looking for someone who's bright and analytical.
Experience not necessary:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/marketing_coordinator](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/marketing_coordinator)

------
Quanticles
Isocline - Austin, TX - Software Engineer for High Performance Computing and
Modeling

We are looking for two people - one interested in neural networks and one
interested in GPS.

We are developing microchips that yield a 10-1000x improvement in performance
& energy-efficiency compared to digital ASICs, GPUs, and FPGAs. We are a
bootstrapped company and are fully funded through mid 2016. Patents pending.

C++ experience is required!

$70K – $150K Salary

0.5% – 1.2% Equity

Full Job Description: [https://angel.co/isocline/jobs/38767-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/isocline/jobs/38767-software-engineer)

Company website:
[http://isoclineengineering.com/](http://isoclineengineering.com/)

~~~
vonmoltke
> C++ experience is required!

Guess that's why I didn't hear back last month.

~~~
Quanticles
Sorry, I try to reply to everyone

Also, if you're still in school or just graduated, make sure to include your
GPA, even if your experience is amazing.

~~~
vonmoltke
Maybe it was an AngelList hiccup. I find their "application" process odd.

------
ekanes
Full-time | Phoenix, Arizona

GiftcardZen.com - we buy and sell numbers. Funded. 20 people. We're the
fastest-growing company in Arizona.

Looking for:

Developers: RoR, Heroku (see Stack below), Communications Lead, Data-driven
Marketer, iOS & Android developers, Go-getter / Intern & Account Managers.

Our stack: We use Ruby on Rails backed by a Postgres database running on
Heroku. Because we're constantly outgrowing our systems, we are moving to a
service-oriented architecture, both by moving process to service objects
within our existing app, and creating microservices which run in separate
applications.

All positions are full-time, in our gorgeous new downtown office where
developers have both windows/light/views and also doors that close. ;)

How to apply: hiring@

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking top-notch talent to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering organization at several positions:

* Python Developer

* Go Software Engineer

* Lead Technical Project Manager

* Internal API Engineer

* Cassandra Database Administrator

* Data Scientist (Analytics)

More information about Umbel and the opportunities we have available:
[https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News](https://www.umbel.com/engineering/?source=Hacker+News)

------
jurre
Blendle | Utrecht, the Netherlands |
Operations/Backend/Frontend/iOS/Android/Business

One year ago we launched our pay-per-article startup Blendle in the
Netherlands. The goal: put all newspapers and magazines in the country behind
one (quite sexy) paywall, and make it so easy to use that young people start
paying for journalism again.

Right now we're focusing on scaling internationally.

We use Ruby, Node.js, Redis, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Sinatra,
Clojure, React and more Ruby. We're playing with Go, Elixir and Spark amongst
others.

If you're interested feel free to reach me at jurre[at]blendle[dot]com.

Job postings (in Dutch):
[https://blendle.homerun.hr](https://blendle.homerun.hr)

------
ricw
Boston, MA, USA: Software / Robotics Engineer at LabMinds

Boston, MA, USA: Instrumentation QC Associate at LabMinds

[https://angel.co/labminds/jobs](https://angel.co/labminds/jobs)

"LabMinds Revo will revolutionize one of the most thankless but critical tasks
in wetlab biology." \- PI & Customer at Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center

Revo automates solution preparation for wet labs, a repetitive process using
up 1,000,000h of researcher time every day, replacing a 30min procedure with
two clicks on a smartphone.

Revo in action: [http://www.labminds.co/video/solution-
preparation](http://www.labminds.co/video/solution-preparation)

------
ankushio
Addepar is hiring a Security Engineer. On-Site only in Mountain View, CA

This engineer will be responsible for reviewing our current code and future
code, suggesting improvements to ensure that we are using secure engineering
best practices, implementing security mechanisms in our software, finding
security bugs and potentially fixing security bugs that have been discovered.
If you review code through the eyes of a hacker and have a passion for
building with a security bent, we’d love to tell you more!

Here is the job listing :
[https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/7d09481c-d1f4-4271-a385-95f0e9...](https://jobs.lever.co/addepar/7d09481c-d1f4-4271-a385-95f0e9f1b37a)

------
homakov
Remote contracting jobs at Sakurity for excellent security consultants (web
app pentests). Contact info@sakurity.com

What are you good at? Programming languages you can (fluently) read,
frameworks you worked with?

Examples of bugs you found, bounties you received. Ideally, please demonstrate
your blog posts with interesting exploits, share your write-ups: what's most
important is the way you think.

Your hourly rate, availability and payment options (Bitcoin is preferred). Try
to estimate a blackbox pentest of, say, twitter.com: how many hours, total
cost, what scope will be? Please impress us with your write-ups, explain the
way you work and tools you use, you can even send a sample of code with a bug
and we will try to understand it!

~~~
throwaway87233
I'm genuinely curious why, from your side, you prefer bitcoin?

~~~
homakov
Because it's quicker and no fees? And I get paid in it too.

------
kcrane
IBM - Austin, TX - Front End Developers (all levels)

At the nexus of engineering and design you will be instrumental in bringing
industry-defining software products, cloud services and web applications to
users around the world. You will play an integral role in building the next
generation of advanced technologies in cloud, mobile, cognitive computing, big
data, analytics and social software. If you’re interested in making a global
impact by delivering innovative user experiences – we want to hear from you!

Please visit
[https://www.ibm.com/design/careers.shtml](https://www.ibm.com/design/careers.shtml)
for more information, or email redesign@us.ibm.com

------
katiecasey0606
Next Century Corporation – www.nextcentury.com - Columbia, MD Next Century
Corporation was recently featured on “60 Minutes” and Forbes Magazine for its
work on a team that created a search engineer used to combat the world-wide
scourge of human trafficking:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/04/17/darpa-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/04/17/darpa-
nasa-and-partners-show-off-memex/)

Reputed to be a “Google killer,” by Forbes, the tool “Memex” is already being
used by law enforcement to arrest those carrying on the trafficking of human
beings; and letting the oppressed go free.

Our mission is to create software that saves lives and protects our country.
While our chief customer is the intelligence community, but we also work on
some un-classified work like Memex and products like WISER:
[http://wiser.nlm.nih.gov/](http://wiser.nlm.nih.gov/)

Also Ozone Widget Framework: [https://www.nextcentury.com/our-technology-
solutions/data-pr...](https://www.nextcentury.com/our-technology-
solutions/data-presentation-visualization/ozone-widget-framework-owf)

o Neon Framework: ([http://neonframework.org](http://neonframework.org)) o
SIGHTT: ([http://www.sightt.com](http://www.sightt.com))

The company was founded as a direct result of the terrorists attack on 9/11\.
We’re passionate about our mission to save lives.

By hiring very selectively, we have had a direct impact on the world totally
out of proportion to our small size of 120 software engineers. Most of our
positions require the TS/SCI and polygraph clearance. If you don't have, we
can get. If you’re a US citizen and wished you had the feeling the work you’re
doing is really important, you should write the recruiting team at Next
Century: Katie.casey@nextcentury.com Joe.poplawski@nextcentury.com
Romina.nally@nextcentury.com

------
nlh
Gotham Dream Cars | Full-stack Developer (Rails/JS/HTML/CSS) | Part Time |
Remote

So this is a bit of a different kind of gig/company. Not Silicon Valley. Not
even really tech. But cool :)

GDC ([http://www.gothamdreamcars.com](http://www.gothamdreamcars.com)) is an
ultra-exotic car rental company. I started it about 11 years ago and have
built it organically to a multi-city company renting out some of the coolest
cars on earth.

A few years ago I dove headfirst into the tech side of things, taught myself
to code, and built our entire tech stack myself - and it now runs the whole
company. But I'm focused on other things these days and don't have the time to
maintain / continue to develop the site, so it's time to bring someone on
board to handle it.

It's not the most world-changing stuff -- essentially a CRUD app with a
consumer-facing front-end and admin-facing back-end for managing the fleet,
booking reservations, doing light CRM, billing, logistics, etc. But it's
incredibly satisfying to work on -- every feature directly helps the employees
in the office work more efficiently, helps the cars get booked more often, and
helps our customers stay happy. It's step-by-step replacing manual processes
and has a huge impact on the company, employees and customers.

If you're looking for some satisfying part-time, remote Rails/Frontend work
and are interested in directly improving an interesting business that deals
with Ferraris and Lamborghinis, this might be ideal for you. There's zero
overhead here -- if you have an idea for a feature, you can go ahead code it
up and push it live that day.

You don't have to be a senior Rails or JavaScript expert - you just have to be
better than I am ;) (I'm a solid intermediate.)

There's a long list of fun features on my to-do list, so the first few
weeks/months would be more involved as you bang out updates and get things
caught up, then it would transition to maintenance, new features, new ideas,
etc. over time.

A bit about our stack and some of the tasks at hand:

* Rails (currently on 3.2, moving to 4.x)

* MongoDB (but that's gotta go, so we're moving to Postgres)

* Stylus for CSS

* Haml / Slim for HTML templates

* JavaScript (currently mess of jQuery - TBD which framework we'll move to)

* Git-based workflow

If this sounds interesting/fun, take a look at the site, shoot me an email
(contact info in HN profile) and we'll discuss.

------
suzyperplexus
SF-Based Company: Heavybit seeks a FT onsite event manager with 5+ years
experience to help design and plan developer community events and rally the
community. If you've got a background in tech event management, developer
evangelism and/or community building we're looking for you. We can do H1-B
transfers + Greencard transfers.

About Heavybit: Started by Heroku founder James Lindenbaum, we're a 9 month
program for developer co's like RainforestQA, KeenIO and Iron.io.

Job Listing: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/60157128?trk=biz-
overvie...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/60157128?trk=biz-overview-job-
post)

------
godawful
Housekeep - London, UK - Lead Developer - Full-time - on-site only

[https://housekeep.com](https://housekeep.com)

We're a young, funded startup with a lot to prove in the domestic cleaning
market. You would be one of the first technical employees. Your job would be
to do anything it takes to improve and extend our customer site, our
operations systems, and our phone apps.

As a result, we're looking for candidates that are excited about joining a
very small team where they can make a huge difference. We are building
technology to streamline every part of our business, and growing fast as a
result. There's a lot of real-time routing, scheduling and time management
involved in coordinating all the work we do. And there's a lot of skilled UI
work to be done across our member's site and operational web app, to help our
staff manage everything that's happening.

The role

We need an experienced, motivated, full-stack developer. Experience in any
element of our stack is a big plus, but a willingness and ability to learn
fast is even better.

You would be working across:

\- Our marketing website

\- Our members application, where customers can set their cleaning schedule

\- Our routing/scheduling web application for our operations staff

\- Our phone application for cleaners

These are built in: \- Python / Django

\- Bootstrap, Knockout, Backbone

\- Phonegap / Angular

\- PostgreSQL, PostGIS

We are a small, tight-knit team, so your personal qualities are just as
important as your software experience. We want to work with other flexible
problem-solvers who aren't afraid of a challenge.

Apply directly to gareth.lloyd@housekeep.com. I'm not fussy about what you
send, but if you highlight some repositories where I can read code that you're
proud of, I'll take your application seriously.

Compensation: £competitive + options

------
nategraves
NYC - Full Time - Full Stack Engineer

Tailor Brands is combining combining design and technology to make the world a
better-looking place. We've helped hundreds of thousands of people create
their own logos and brands through our automated process.

We're looking for someone to join us with 2+ years of experience shipping
production-level code (ideally having some experience with Ruby, Rails,
Ember). Our office is located in New York, NY (23rd and 3rd). Drop us a line
if you're interested or need a new logo ;)

For more info:
[https://www.tailorbrands.com/jobs/positions/developer.html](https://www.tailorbrands.com/jobs/positions/developer.html)

------
mattetti
Splice | Santa Monica, CA | JS developer - iOS/OSX developer

Splice is rapidly changing the world of music by offering free cloud version
control, backup, collaboration and distribution to artists. Our backend is in
Go and our frontend is JS (Angular) and our apps are in ObjC and C#. We are
looking for a talented JS developer and a passionate ObjC/Swift developer to
join the team and help us shape new user experiences for musicians.

[https://jobs.splice.com](https://jobs.splice.com) or email me,
matt+hn@splice.com

Extremely talented team, ocean view, adjustable height desks and a bunch of
really awesome office perks (daily awesome breakfast being one of my
favorites).

------
spot
Beaker Notebook (NYC) is hiring front-end (especially Angular) and full-stack
to work on an open source data analysis and visualization tool.

[http://BeakerNotebook.com/careers](http://BeakerNotebook.com/careers)

~~~
fsk
Don't use that taleo, it's buggy garbage. I spent 5 minutes trying to fill out
the form and it ate it.

~~~
spot
sorry it wasted your time. alas taleo is not my choice :(

you can just email a resume and cover letter to me and i will take care of it.

------
fmotlik
Codeship - Senior Engineer, Full Time, Boston, Vienna or remote in Europe

Codeship is a continuous delivery service. We're running tests and deployments
for thousands of teams and are growing quickly. We're currently a team of 18
and have more than doubled over the last 6 months.

As a developer tools startup we're putting a lot of effort into a great
workflow with testing, code reviews and obviously continuous delivery. We've
written a lot about that on our blog at
[http://blog.codeship.com](http://blog.codeship.com)

You can read more here: [https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

------
jonhearty
Datanyze - San Mateo, CA | Product, engineering, sales and everything in
between!

Jon from Datanyze here. We grew our ARR over 500% in 2014 and our headcount
10X in the last year. We just released a new product into the market
([http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/29/datanyze-give-us-your-
sale...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/29/datanyze-give-us-your-salesforce-
well-fill-your-funnel/)) and the response has been amazing. We're looking for
talented people to fill many roles and would love to hear from you! Email me
directly at jon@datanyze.com with your resume, etc. for more information.

------
therealarmen
Streamable - [https://streamable.com](https://streamable.com)

Brooklyn, NY

============

Streamable is a new video platform that makes it super easy to upload and
share videos. No intrusive ads, no comments, and no signup required -- we're
focused on putting content first and foremost. Some perks:

\- Small, tight-knit team pushing daily to millions of users

\- Competitive salary, full benefits, and generous equity grants

\- Awesome location in the center of Williamsburg, Brooklyn NY

\- Higher engineer-to-user ratio than any of the major social networks

============

We're looking for a software engineer who will own the video upload and
encoding product. Bonus points if you can recite FFmpeg commands in your
sleep. Please contact me directly at armen@streamable.com.

------
quux
Kinsa | New York or San Francisco

Full Time iOS, Android, UI/UX, QA, Data Science, Machine Learning

Join our team of world-class entrepreneurs, engineers and designers in
building the world’s first real-time map of human health and the worlds
smartest medical thermometer.

Work at the intersection of hardware and software design and technology to
push the limits of global health. See your hard work on store shelves, and in
the hands of delighted consumers. Get ready to be inspired to do your best,
every day.

Sound exciting? Check out our current openings at
[https://www.kinsahealth.com/working-with-
kinsa/](https://www.kinsahealth.com/working-with-kinsa/)

------
blo
Vurb - San Francisco, CA (H1B OK) - [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)

We launched in February on the iTunes Store ("Best New Apps") -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-
goog...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/26/mobile-search-david-vs-googliath/)
We also won TC Disrupt and raised over $10M with a small team

WHAT WE DO: Vurb is creating a single app mobile search and sharing experience
- partnering with services like Yelp, Foursquare, Rotten Tomatoes, etc. Rather
than jumping between different apps to find something, we're delivering a
cohesive experience in one place - an app you'll use every day.

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint +
others.

APPLY IF: You are looking for a rapidly growing small team and the opportunity
to take on significant responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of
challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects and TB’s of data

\- Develop mobile apps for not only scaling app performance but architecting
the app to support a growing number of services and verticals

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer / DevOps - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend, devops. JavaScript, node.js, backbone.js, AWS

* Mobile Engineer - iOS / Android engineers (2+ years experience)

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

* Product Designer - UI/UX

* Growth Lead - experienced growing consumer products.

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
rdeshpande
Fundera - New York, NY - Full Time - Front-end/Full-stack Engineer

Fundera is an online marketplace for small business loans. We simplify the
process of shopping for multiple small business loan products and offers
(think Kayak), and let you both submit multiple applications and compare your
offers all in one place.

We've just done a major rebuild in React.js and now have a React.js/Webpack-
powered front-end on top of a Rails backend. We're looking for a passionate
front-end engineer with serious JavaScript skills to join the team and help us
deliver the best product possible to small business owners.

If you're interested, shoot me an email - rohan[at]fundera.com . Thanks!

------
taylorhughes
LaunchKit | downtown San Francisco

We're looking for versatile full-stack web developers interested in JavaScript
frontend development using skit, a unique frontend framework we built that was
on the HN homepage a few weeks ago. ([http://skitjs.com/](http://skitjs.com/))
The developer should be comfortable adding to an existing REST API written in
Python, using Django 1.7, Postgres, and Redis.

Job listing: [https://angel.co/launchkit/jobs/61325-versatile-full-
stack-w...](https://angel.co/launchkit/jobs/61325-versatile-full-stack-web-
developer)

------
nevynev
CheapTheatreTickets | London (Shoreditch) | Full Stack PHP Developer - [£40K -
£55K]

Looking for a personable,and ambitious developer who wants to work for a small
company (team of 6). You are looking to have great responsibility (like
Superman) and are not simply a small cog in a big corporate wheel (like Clark
Kent).

We need a full stack PHP developer (who has a preference to backend) to
enhance our existing code base and develop some exciting new features from
scratch, including a large backend datastore and CMS.

[http://www.cheaptheatretickets.com/about-
us/jobs/](http://www.cheaptheatretickets.com/about-us/jobs/)

------
gregjana
Jana - Boston, MA, USA Full-time

Eighty-five percent of the world’s mobile users are on restrictive pay-as-you-
go plans. Some must work three hours to pay for one hour of connectivity. They
can’t afford to use your app. Help make the mobile internet free for the next
BILLION.

[https://jana.com/](https://jana.com/)

Tech we use: Python/Flask, Android, hadoop, Cassandra, Redshift, Amazon Web
Services

We're hiring: [https://jana.com/careers](https://jana.com/careers) Software
Engineers Content Marketing Associate Product Manager

if you have questions, please reply and I'll try to answer them as I see them
:)

------
BookingJobs
Booking.com | Amsterdam | Data Scientists

We are looking for the data hungry, analytically thinking and business focused
Data Scientists to join our versatile teams at Booking.com. We need a Data
Scientist - general: [http://grnh.se/tvaxh7](http://grnh.se/tvaxh7), a Senior
Data Scientist: [http://grnh.se/rpavt7](http://grnh.se/rpavt7) and a Machine
Learning guru: [http://grnh.se/2prwsm](http://grnh.se/2prwsm). An extensive
relocation package to the beautiful city of Amsterdam is provided.

------
mberman91
Dextro - NYC - Three open positions, full time - dextro.co

Distributed Systems Engineer (DevOps/Architecture and Data Warehouse Dev) and
Computer Vision Scientist

Work with us to enable the next generation of apps, robots, smart devices, and
visual data analytics tools. We’re not tied to a particular language; our
backend is built in Python, Ruby, CUDA, and C++.

As a member of our rapidly growing backend team, you will architect and own
whole new services that enable our product to be smarter and faster, and
you'll push the core Dextro API forward with the help of our vision
scientists.

[https://www.dextro.co/jobs](https://www.dextro.co/jobs)

------
nsfwjobs_hn
NSFWJobs : Seattle : on-site only

We have several development and sysadmin positions, but in particular we are
looking for lead developers and engineering managers.

[http://nsfwjobs.com/#jobs](http://nsfwjobs.com/#jobs)

~~~
coreycross
Best company video I've seen in a while! Who should contact about your Lead
opening?

------
benzor
Double Stallion Games - [http://dblstallion.com/](http://dblstallion.com/) \-
Montreal, QC, Canada

We're a small independent games studio, currently comprised of a single dev
team but looking to grow. Our last game is mobile (iOS, Android, etc.) but our
next one is PC and console (PS4/Xbox One).

We're looking for a generalist programmer role. Mostly gameplay, but there's
all kinds of systems, UI, and AI to put together, as is the nature of a small
team. We develop in Unity and C# so ideally we want someone who's comfortable
with that, but anyone who is smart and willing to learn is great too.

------
danwiding
WeSpire - Boston - local only - $100k-$120k

At WeSpire we’re trying to save the world one sustainable habit at a time.
Everyday, people miss the little opportunities to live healthier and be more
fulfilled at work, so we exist to fix that by suggesting, tracking, and
rewarding better actions at home and in the workplace.

We’re a Ruby on Rails web application but we’re looking to expand into new
technologies. We’re looking for senior javascript engineers with experience in
single page applications and senior full stack ruby engineers.

To apply email dan@wespire.com with your resume and link me to some cool
applications you have built (bonus points for apps in angular, ember, or
react).

------
artatfamous
Amsterdam & SF | Full Time | On site | Famo.us

WebGL Creative Engineer && UX/UI Designer

www.famo.us/jobs Open source JS framework building a team in Europe: Watch a
short video here: Famous.co

Glimpse into our SF office: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/tc-cribs-famo-
us-the-startu...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/tc-cribs-famo-us-the-
startu..). Amsterdam office: [https://famo.us/blog/famo-us-creative-opens-
amsterdam/](https://famo.us/blog/famo-us-creative-opens-amsterdam/)

Feel free any questions: art (@) famo.us

------
katiekardok
2U partners with preeminent institutions of higher education to deliver
rigorous, selective degree programs online to students globally. By blending
live face-to-face classes, dynamic course content and real-world learning
experiences, 2U’s No Back Row™ approach ensures that every student can
experience the highest quality university education for the most successful
outcome.

We Are Currently Hiring For:

\- Front-End Developer: [http://bit.ly/1AqYcjw](http://bit.ly/1AqYcjw)

For a full list of 2U job opportunities, please go to:
[http://bit.ly/W0zF6G](http://bit.ly/W0zF6G)

------
ct2015
Full Time, Remote Front End and Back End Developers

Our company is devoted to providing the best possible work to our clients and
maintaining a fun, thriving environment for our team. We offer opportunities
for career growth and training and the best profit sharing bonus plan in the
industry. You will work side by side with top talent to improve your skills
and advance the company as a whole. Team members enjoy regular Friday lunches,
weekly yoga, paid gym membership, and special company events, like BBQs,
paintballing, and Laker games. We offer comprehensive medical, dental, vision,
and life insurance.

Please visit: www.coalitiontechnologies.com/careers

------
MichaelC_VIP
Beer/Wine Industry | Philadelphia, PA / Burlington, VT

Vermont Information Processing is seeking more devs to help us continue to
lead the way in business solutions for beverage suppliers, distributors and
retailers. We work with the largest brewers to the latest craft sensations.

Positions available:

\- Java web services dev for our growing service-oriented architecture

\- Xamarin .NET/C# dev for cross-platform mobile apps

\- Full stack dev (PHP, JS) for our middleware and everything around it

VIP is an Employee Owned Company (ESOP) with a long, successful and profitable
history. So the phrase "act like an owner" is actually reality here.

The Philly branch office is located just north of the border in Trevose.

Contact michael (at) vtinfo.com

------
charlietran
Brooklyn / New York / NYC - Full Time - iOS, Android, Frontend, Rails

VHX ([https://www.vhx.tv](https://www.vhx.tv)) is hiring in Brooklyn. We are
passionate about the technology that powers video, and building tools to help
video-makers grow a business online. We've helped publishers sell everything
from films to TV shows, comedy specials, fitness lessons, educational content,
and more.

=== Positions ===

\- Senior iOS Developer

\- Senior Android Developer

\- Senior Frontend Developer

\- Senior Rails Developer

Read more at [https://www.vhx.tv/jobs](https://www.vhx.tv/jobs) and please
reply to this comment if you have any questions!

------
mikebo
Taser | Seattle | Local - relo available

We're leading the charge in developing body cameras and other wearable devices
for law enforcement. We have opportunities in mobile, embedded systems,
backend services, and other areas I can't talk about publicly.

Here's a good writeup from The Atlantic on what we're up to:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/04/the-
bi...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/04/the-big-money-in-
police-body-cameras/392009/)

Get in touch if you'd like to learn more. Email is in my profile.

------
pasquattro
G Adventures is hiring! -
[https://www.gadventures.com/](https://www.gadventures.com/)

Toronto, Canada

Python, Django, JavaScript and Salesforce.

Positions: [https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/interme...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/intermediate-software-developer/)
[https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/salesfo...](https://www.gadventures.com/careers/position-
details/salesforce-developerMarch15/)

------
thoughtpalette
Chicago, IL. [http://vokal.io](http://vokal.io)

Backend Engineer - Python Developer

Frontend Web Engineer - HTML, LESS, Javascript, Angular, Grunt

[http://www.vokal.io/careers](http://www.vokal.io/careers)

Vokal is an industry-leading digital experience agency specializing in mobile
application development, responsive website development, user experience
design, and branding in an interconnected world. We are redefining the
expectations of what value mobile can create through our success in enterprise
mobility management, digital development, and mobile experience design
innovation.

------
zmillman
Magoosh -- Berkeley, CA

We’re looking for our third full-stack developer to help build the future of
test prep.

Magoosh’s Engineering team is small, but we have a huge impact! We already
help millions of students around the world study and prepare for their
standardized tests with our popular web and mobile apps, and more are signing
up every minute.

From day one, you’ll own projects and contribute directly to code running in
production and we highly value collaboration, positive feedback, and
mentorship.

Read more here: [http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-
developer/](http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-developer/)

------
jonahlopin
Crayon — Full Stack Engineer & Front End Developer/Designer — Boston

$100k - $130k, above market equity

[http://www.crayon.co/gigs/](http://www.crayon.co/gigs/)
[http://blog.crayon.co/post/113260722405/are-you-crayon-
mater...](http://blog.crayon.co/post/113260722405/are-you-crayon-material-is-
crayon-you-material)

Crayon is a marketing design search engine. It's the new way for marketers to
get great ideas. We're just 3 people right now (2.5 of us are engineers) and
we're building the early team.

~~~
binxbolling
How much can I pay you to stop shooting "What's Crayon?" across my screen
every time I load a page? :)

------
jonathansizz
Freelance Front-End Developer (HTML/CSS/PHP)

London Review of Books. London / remote
[http://www.lrb.co.uk/jobs](http://www.lrb.co.uk/jobs)

FYI. Just saw the above advertised on their website.

------
mapudo
Mapudo - Düsseldorf, Germany - Full Time Backend Developer, On-site

Mapudo is bringing the metals supply industry online. We are the first company
offering a market place for metal suppliers to automate their sales process
and serve small customers and small orders at lower cost than ever before.

We're a small but well funded team, looking for an experienced backend
developer to join us in building a state of the art web application in Symfony
2. We test our software, build continuously, search with ElasticSearch, deploy
to Docker containers and are in close contact with our users.

To find out more visit www.mapudo.com or email us at career@mapudo.com

------
blueberrymag
Blueberry Mag |New York City| COO BlueBerryMag is a new start up set to
transform the media industry. Think Vice but with a regional focus. With large
backing from an established media Leviathan - BlueBerry's somewhat secretive
project will bring original reporting and teams of local journalists to cities
across the US.

We’re serious about proper journalism and hard hitting news. We like our
editorial to be fun and lighthearted and don’t take ourselves too seriously.

We are hiring a COO to launch our first US office in NY, experience in media,
startups and rolling out US city teams preferred.

Apply to Peter through editor@blueberrymag.com

------
woodhull
Remote - Contract - Dev Ops

We're looking for a devops contractor to build a long term relationship with.
We build organizing software for progressive not-for-profit organizations:
[http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/](http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/)

Experience working with Terraform, Packer, Chef, Amazon Web Services.

Looking to improve our automation, security and reliability as we grow.

We're a globally distributed team so you can be located anywhere that allows
you to overlap with normal business hours in the US east coast.

Send me a note with a cv and why you'd like to work with us.
nathan@controlshiftlabs.com

------
join_narvar
Narvar | San Mateo | Noida | Onsite Only | Fulltime | Frontend Engineers |
Java Developers We're an early stage start-up working towards improving
customer experiences and maximizing customer lifetime value for businesses
through a smart, engaging, and technology-and analytics-driven approach to
supply chain using open APIs, SaaS technologies.
[http://corp.narvar.com/jobs/](http://corp.narvar.com/jobs/) or email me
directly daya@narvar.com

We will do Visa/GC transfers Please make sure you meet the min experience for
each location :)

------
martinsteel
Mediaburst | Manchester, UK | Senior .NET Developer

We are looking for a passionate .NET developer to join us here in Manchester’s
Northern Quarter.

You'll be joining our development team to work on Textburst and Clockwork.
Both these products are already used by thousands of businesses around the
globe, with more signing up every day.

We're a relaxed place to work, with plenty of perks and a decent tech stack to
work with.

Check out the full details here if you're interested:
[http://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.mediaburst.co.uk/jobs/) or
email hello@mediaburst.co.uk

------
ACF
University of Edinburgh | Edinburgh Scotland | HPC Systems Administrator -
Must be eligible to work in the UK

We are looking to employ a Linux systems administrator to work as part of the
team who support the Archer UK national computing service (www.archer.ac.uk).
The candidate should ideally have several years Linux experience, be familiar
with monitoring tools such as nagios, have experience of visualisation and be
proficient in a scripting language such as perl/python/bash.

Full job information can be found here:

[http://t.co/z4Ct5hjI2w](http://t.co/z4Ct5hjI2w)

------
cassiemc
UX/UI Designer at Mozilla Foundation, Remote for the right candidate or in
Toronto, Vancouver, San Francisco, Portland and NYC; note we can only hire for
this position in the US, Canada and UK.

Come join a world-class team of designers who care about making the world a
better place. Just submit your portfolio – that part is pretty important. Show
us what you can do. Longer posting here: [https://careers.mozilla.org/en-
US/position/oCLY0fw5](https://careers.mozilla.org/en-US/position/oCLY0fw5)

Contact @cassiemc or cassie@mozillafoundation.org

~~~
e12e
By "Remote for the right candidate (...) US, Canada and UK" \- do you mean
work VISA valid for those jurisdictions? (I can work in the UK as I have a
Norwegian passport -- but it's not clear if you'd be able/willing to consider
me for this position)?

~~~
cassiemc
Those are best understood as two separate statements. Re. remote, we'd prefer
to hire in the cities mentioned as those are where our current team members
are located, though will definitely consider remote for someone who has the
right skills to do this successfully (experience doing it, great communication
skills and flexibility, above all an exceptional portfolio).

Separate to that, we are only able to hire within the jurisdictions mentioned,
so for your situation you would have to reside in the UK (by my
understanding). If you were willing to relocate, great, please do apply!

------
tellitlettie
Downtown Manhattan NYC VISA Saks Fifth Avenue Sr Front and Back End
Application Developers We have a friendly, forward looking tech lab style
environment. Most of the work that you’ll do will involve either adding
features to one of our commerce sites, or helping to build out the platform on
which they’re running. You’re encouraged to use whatever tools (editors,
IDE’s, etc) you are most comfortable with. We work to keep meetings to a
minimum, so that people can focus on getting their work done. 80/20 Summer
Hours Discounts Careersatsaks.com or nicolette_nelson@s5a.com

------
alexivanovic
One & Only | Toronto/Waterloo | Software Developer

Very early stage startup in the 3D Printing space with prototypes and proof of
concepts complete. Looking for development power to launch to market. You'll
be paid with your share of the pie using the "Slicing Pie" equity sharing
model. Web development experience is necessary; preferably responsive and full
stack knowledge to incorporate a 3rd party API and payment (PayPal) API.
Minimum 10 hours / week, Part time, Contract OK. Local developers preferred.
Please email direct to alex at oneandonlyjewelry dot com

------
code0
Coverfox.com | Mumbai, India

Positions Available:

\- Frontend Javascript Developer

\- Python/Django Developer

\- Technical Architect.

* India's fastest growing insurance buying platform. We are venture capital funded, product focused and customer centric startup.

* Engineer founders, believe in disruption by technology.

* Challenging work with a lot of space to learn new tech such as reactjs, golang, rethinkdb etc.

* Great work environment, flexible work timings. You will join a team of energetic developers who love to learn new things, work hard while not forgetting to have fun.

* Competitive salary plus benefits. Relocation assistance available.

Mail deepak AT coverfoxmail.com with your resume/linkedin/github. No
recruiters please.

------
jameincke
NYC - CloserIQ [https://closeriq.com/](https://closeriq.com/)

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups.

We are looking for an enterprise sales associate to bring on more corporate
clients to CloserIQ's sales recruiting platform. The ideal candidate has a at
least 1 year of consultative, enterprise sales experience and familiarity with
modern tech sales tools.

Apply here:
[https://closeriq.com/company/closeriq](https://closeriq.com/company/closeriq)

------
automathematics
Karma Labs, Inc. - Los Angeles, CA

We're hiring a full time full stack javascript engineer. Express/restify on
the back, React on the front. MongoDB and Redis.

Employee number #7 (counting the founders), Engineer #3 (counting the CTO).
Ideally this position will grow into leadership but can stay pure code if that
is your thing.

Karma is launching technology that unifies your online reputation and lets you
use across the sharing economy (Craigslist, Airbnb, eBay etc). Fun stuff, if
you like javascript.

If you'd like more info, hit us up. hello AT havekarma{dot}[com] with "Hacker
News Job" on the subject.

------
JimiofEden
Nimblelight - Philadelphia, PA

[http://nimblelight.com/jobs/](http://nimblelight.com/jobs/)

BACK END DEVELOPER

We’re looking for a professional with a solid foundation in web development.
The ideal candidate is excited about technology, is well-versed in PHP (though
ASP.NET experience is totally welcome), can wrangle database queries with SQL,
and communicate back and forth with the front-end via AJAX. This is a full-
time, on-site position.

\------------------------------

BENEFITS

\- Competitive Salary

\- Comprehensive Healthcare Plan

\- Company lunch and happy hours

\- Gorgeous working environment

\- Working with awesome people

\- Paid time off for holidays

\- Paid sick or personal days

\- Every day is "Casual Friday"

------
ad93611
CallHub (callhub.io) | Bangalore, India | Software Developer

We are looking for a Django and python developer to join our core development
team in Bangalore. We build delightful telephony applications for businesses
and communities. We are profitable and growing fast. We have more than 200
customers across 11 countries and have sent more than 2 million messages.

We offer market salary and stock options. See our values and more details
here, [https://callhub.io/jobs/](https://callhub.io/jobs/)

Email: augustus@callhub.io if you are interested.

------
fhd2
REMOTE or in Cologne, Germany

Eyeo, the company behind Adblock Plus, is looking for web developers and
Android developers: [https://eyeo.com/en/jobs](https://eyeo.com/en/jobs)

We're in the middle of changing the world of online advertising for the
better, and there's a lot of work to do.

Apply at jobs@adblockplus.org if you're up for this, we'd love to hear from
you. Please include a list of your most notable open source projects or
contributions - we're an open source project, so that'd be a very big plus.

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - VISA, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 50 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired EIGHT full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS OR Android (we're a top 10 eBook app with more reviews than Wikipedia, with a small mobile team)

* Data science / data analysis (using big data tools like hive to analyze an amazing proprietary dataset)

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Product manager and design (UI or UX) roles too

* Internships: junior standing or above for all areas of engineering. We hire several interns every summer and year-round.

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!) in the center of the startup world in San
Francisco. Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YCombinator companies,
more than from any other startup. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire, and we love hiring people with entrepreneur
and startup ambitions. We are also always looking for international people
interested in moving to the US and can help you secure a visa.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service here
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog at
[http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). Last month we launched
the first "Netflix for Comics" \- really exciting stuff! More here:
[http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)

More info is at [http://www.scribd.com/jobs](http://www.scribd.com/jobs), but
as a HN user, feel free to apply directly by emailing me at jaredf at
scribd.com.

~~~
kiloreux
Neither contacting you at "jaredf at scribd.com" or applying directly gets me
any response , even refusal , i think you should at least respond back to
people applying .

~~~
spike021
I've had this issue emailing Jared as well. It's rather unfortunate.

~~~
mehrzad
Also had this issue when applying to a Scribd internship

~~~
bepotts
Gonna ride this train and say that I also sent emails and never got a
response. From Scribd or Jared.

------
Curaladie
Curalate www.curalate.com (NYC, Seattle or Philly) FT Fullstack engineers

WHO WE ARE: Curalate is the leading marketing and analytics suite for the
visual web and a partner to more than 500 of the world’s most-loved brands.
We’re a passionate team of visual thinkers, makers, and storytellers dedicated
to helping brands create authentic connections with consumers through images.
And we’re building something really powerful.

Much like the brands we work with, our people are nothing short of inspiring –
and we’re looking to grow our team. If you’re scrappy, creative, curious, and
FUN, then we think Curalate could be the place for you.

WHAT YOU'LL DO: Join our team of 17 in tackling some of the gnarliest problems
out there at the intersection of computer vision and big data.

You'll be expected to dive into our stack and toolkit, and start shipping code
on day one. We're not hiring code monkeys; you'll be given substantial feature
ownership, and we'll expect you to contribute product ideas as well as code.

OUR STACK: We're not language zealots; we believe in using the right tool for
the job, and are comfortable with a polyglot codebase. That said, today we
lean on:

 __Languages: Scala, Javascript __Frameworks: Storm, Lift, Scalatra, Akka
__Infrastructure: AWS __Databases: Cassandra, MySQL (RDS), DynamoDB, Redis,
Memcached __Front End: jQuery, Bootstrap

(Production experience with any of these technologies is not required.
However, candidates will, at a minimum, want to have experience with an
object-oriented language like Java, C++, or C#).

ABOUT YOU: Although experience with our existing technology stack is great,
we're much more interested in hiring developers with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. While we're not looking
for any specific industry experience you should have at least two years of
experience and come prepared to join a fast-moving team. Above all else, we're
looking for others who are as excited about the potential in this space as we
are, and who will be willing to join us in moving fast and breaking things as
we execute against that vision.

------
agonzalezro
Shopa - London (only), UK

We work with different technologies in the backend: RoR, Go, Scala (the less)
trying to create the next social shopping platform.

The positions open for the engineering department at the moment are:

Android Developer Backend Developer Principle DevOps Engineer / Head of DevOps
Product Designer Product Manager - Content Product Manager - eCommerce Product
Manager - Social

More info: [https://shopa.com/i/jobs](https://shopa.com/i/jobs)

Send me an email if you are interested in apply or you want more details:
agonzalez AT shopa _DOT_ com

------
rkayg
Okta Inc - SF, CA We are defining Identity as a Service. Think login with
Facebook but for business applications. People who use products such as Adobe
Creative Cloud, log into Okta, when "logging into" Adobe.

Looking to hire for a variety of positions:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html#okta-
positions](https://www.okta.com/company/careers.html#okta-positions)

Personally, I would love to get someone on our new Analytics and Reporting
team. Send me a resume or any inquiries at rgupta@okta.com

------
champion
HubSpot is hiring for software developers & designers in Cambridge/Boston and
Dublin.

Looking for front-end (React, Backbone, ES6/CoffeeScript) and back-end (java,
hbase, kafka, hadoop) developers who enjoy working in small teams that own
significant parts of our products. Developer autonomy and responsibility are
what fuels our product culture. Our marketing & sales platform help small
businesses grow.

More on our team, culture and roles:
[http://product.hubspot.com/](http://product.hubspot.com/)

------
borisf
Acelio bridges the gap between applications and infrastructure. Since
applications can only perform as well as the infrastructure they run on, truly
reliable performance can only occur when cloud infrastructure is more
responsive to the needs of developers and their applications. Acelio software
removes and prevents resource contention among applications from the
infrastructure without being invasive to applications.

We are looking for talented engineers.

[http://acelio.com/](http://acelio.com/) or jobs@acelio.com

------
fixstreamer
FixStream - San Jose, CA - Big Data/Software Engineer, Data Scientist, Field
Engineer

[http://www.fixstream.com](http://www.fixstream.com)

At FixStream we’re building an advanced operational analytics and
visualization platform which gives leaders and practitioners the ability to
see, troubleshoot and plan complex cloud data center environments in ways not
possible before.

Detailed Job descriptions

[http://fixstream.com/category/careers/](http://fixstream.com/category/careers/)

------
twovi
Codero Hosting - Overland Park KS and Austin TX

Codero is looking to hire a Front End Engineer well versed in the art of
Javascript. Experience working with Angular, ember, backbone would be
desirable.

And if you know how to handle PHP and/or Python that would be a huge plus. We
want those that are highly motivated and can knock out high profile projects.

Check out our job postings on:
[http://www.codero.com/company/careers/](http://www.codero.com/company/careers/)

Or feel free to email me your resume, tmartin@codero.com

------
reaction
Caplinked - Los Angeles, CA About Us ----------- For info on our company:
[http://angel.co/caplinked](http://angel.co/caplinked) Competitive salary and
benefits. Telecommute is ok, though if you are in Los Angeles or nearby that
would be better. Front-end: React, Angular Back-end: Ruby on Rails,
Postgresql, AWS, node.js We're looking for a senior full-stack engineer that
has some devops chops. Please email me at jonny@caplinked.com if you have any
questions!

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)

San Francisco, CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

Looking for server/devops engineers to be engineer #3. We write Go and
AngularJS. Store data in MongoDB. Use Firebase, AWS, Twilio, Mandrill,
Mailgun, Sendgrid, APNS and GCM.

You will be in the ground floor and responsible for building the foundation of
our system. No legacy systems to support. Come in, design and then build.

We're funded, have paying customers and very good growth.

Email travis[at]outbound[dot]io if you're interested.

------
krishangupta
Showpad - Full Stack for Analytics products. Series B, exponential growth,
revenue > investment.

I had an interviewee tell me he "likes to rock out with my cock out" this
week... so don't do that.

------
james33
GoldFire Studios - Oklahoma City - Full Time

We are a game studio focussed on building communities around games. We've
built a web gaming platform with over 300,000 users and are now looking to
expand both our own game offerings and open our platform to other developers.
We've been around since 2008 and are profitable.

If you are interested in building the next generation of online games and
gaming services, check us out at
[http://goldfirestudios.com/jobs](http://goldfirestudios.com/jobs).

------
mpdehaan2
REMOTE - DataStax Test Engineering and other positions

DataStax engineering is distributed and hiring numerous positions, including
some test engineering (automation) positions for my group. We use Python,
Clojure, and Javascript - most of the automation is currently in Python.
There's also a lot of Java in other parts of the company.

[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListin...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=JobListing&c=qLA9Vfw9&v=1)

------
avar
Booking.com - Amsterdam, The Netherlands; VISA

My employer is always hiring for tech-related jobs on location in Amsterdam.
Relocation assistance is provided, further details at
[https://workingatbooking.com/department/technology/](https://workingatbooking.com/department/technology/)

I work as a Senior Developer there in backend infrastructure and would be
happy to answer any questions you may have or otherwise help you along in the
hiring process. My E-Mail is in my profile.

------
sylvainkalache
Booking.com | Amsterdam | JavaScript Frontend Developer | VISA

B.responsible Translate requirements and mockups into fully functioning
features using JavaScript and HTML/CSS Continuously look for ways to improve
Booking.com and implement A/B tests Take ownership of sections of
Booking.com's desktop, tablet and mobile web sites

[https://techmeabroad.com/offers/javascript-frontend-
develope...](https://techmeabroad.com/offers/javascript-frontend-developer-at-
booking-com)

~~~
TimJRobinson
Are you guys hiring junior front end or js developers at the moment?
Specifically someone with no professional experience but is smart, has basic
skills and is a quick learner.(I'm teaching her at the moment and she really
wants to work in Amsterdam)

------
heidar
Chengbao - Hong Kong - [http://chengbao.com.hk/](http://chengbao.com.hk/)

Want to move to Hong Kong? We make high quality web and native apps related to
security and privacy. We have an awesome office, a great international team,
and we are growing fast.

We have the following positions available at our office in Hong Kong:

UI Designer/Frontend Developer

UX Designer with Awesome Writing Skills

Senior Android and/or iOS Developer

Senior Software Developer (Ruby)

Senior QA Engineer

Systems Administrator and DevOps Expert

Drop us an email at jobs@chengbao.com.hk or leave a comment if you have any
questions. :)

------
klochner
Expedite Financial, San Francisco (and remote)

We're building a modern mortgage bank. Currently a seed-funded team of 16, 7
engineers with 3 Ph.D's. - Harvard/Stanford/Duke/Michigan

    
    
        back-end: scala, rails, neo4j, postgres
        front-end:  rails, angular, react, coffeescript, sass
        dev-ops: chef, ec2
    

[http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs](http://expeditefinancial.com/jobs) (or
email me - kevin@expeditelabs.com with subject "HN")

------
textur
* Django or Node.js Experts -- San Francisco

Textur is an automated data pipeline. We collect unstructured data from a
variety of sources and automatically build and maintain a relational data
warehouse in near real time.

We are hiring web backend engineers to own a UX that involves rich
interactions between a web application and our customer's data pipeline. The
product this dev builds is a UX that directly interacts with tens of billions
of events per month.

Interested backend devs, please send github & linkedin links to: helen [at]
textur [dot] com.

------
lwgdhn
GoDaddy - [http://www.godaddy.com](http://www.godaddy.com) \- Sunnyvale CA

Rails Software Engineer

GoDaddy is building out an experience for Web Pros
([https://www.godaddy.com/pro](https://www.godaddy.com/pro)) which helps
technical freelancers and agencies connect with and manage small business
clients.

We're looking for someone experienced in Rails (we're on 4.2) and embraces
full stack development.

We do accept candidates with VISAs.

Email lwang@godaddy.com if you're interested.

------
mpierce9447
Starting tomorrow, you can access top contract/freelance jobs at Hired! Go to
Hired.com, select your interest in "contract" opportunities and let the
companies come to you.

------
bbeck
Main Street Hub // Austin, TX // email: brandon.beck@mainstreethub.com

We are looking for a few experienced software engineers (especially front-end
engineers) to join our small but growing R&D team in downtown Austin. Within
engineering we are a passionate group of people who are extremely interested
in building the software that helps our customers around the country thrive in
their local communities. We’re a really small team (currently 13 people) so
you’ll have plenty of say around how we develop software going forward.

We are currently in the process of modernizing our software platform to be
more modular and truly data driven. Our goal is to use data to make sure that
we provide the right content to the right consumer at the right time. We’re
building our internal API using REST based services implemented in Java, and
while our front end is currently implemented in PHP, we are migrating away
from that. Some of the technologies that we’re using: Dropwizard, Swagger,
Flyway, AngularJS, Bootstrap, CloudFormation, Troposphere, and Ansible. All
new engineers get company provided downtown parking, flexible work hours, 100%
of their health insurance premiums paid for by the company, the ability to
build their own work computer, and access to our kitchen with plenty of drinks
and snacks. We’re looking for individuals only so please NO RECRUITERS OR
AGENCIES (seriously, your emails will just go into the trash folder so let's
save each other's time). In addition we’re looking for full-time employees who
are already in Austin, TX or willing to relocate.

\---

Founded in 2010, Main Street Hub is the CRM for Local. We offer an integrated
social, web, and email marketing solution designed to help merchants get more
customers and keep them coming back by spreading word of mouth, extending
their customer service, managing their online reputation, and leveraging the
Main Street Hub’s merchant network. Main Street Hub was recently named #73 on
the Inc. 500 list ([http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-
hub](http://www.inc.com/profile/main-street-hub)) of America’s fastest growing
companies and the 2nd fastest growing company in Austin. Please see our
website ([http://www.mainstreethub.com](http://www.mainstreethub.com)) for
more information.

------
jmtame
Tophatter - Engineering, Backend Rails & Full Stack | Palo Alto (local)

We're a rapidly growing mobile commerce platform, think eBay but live. 3mm+
mobile app downloads. We started in 2012 and we're experiencing 100% year over
year growth. Funded by leading SV investors.

Compensation is competitive with a benefits package and as much paid time off
as you need. We offer catered lunch daily via EAT Club, subsidized Equinox gym
membership, and subsidized public transit/shuttle.

You can reach me directly at jared at tophatter.com.

------
skyraider
LedgerX - New York, NY (Manhattan). Local or remote.

We are building regulated bitcoin infrastructure for Wall Street, which will
be launched once our application to the CFTC has been approved. We have built
a bitcoin options exchange and clearinghouse platform, which, upon approval,
will give U.S. financial institutions a legal and regulated way to access
promising bitcoin technology, as well as bitcoin derivatives.

Our backend technology is based on Python, C++ and ZeroMQ. We are looking for
software engineers.

Send email to zach@ledgerx.com.

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles — Senior Developer (Java/Grails), Front End Developer (Angular
JS), Designer (Visual or Product)

Rocketmiles (recently acquired by Priceline) is looking to grow our in-house
development team at our headquarters in Chicago, IL.

We're looking for several experienced backend developers (Java/Grails) and one
front-end developer (angular.js).

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers be heroes at home and vacation faster by
accruing loyalty miles or points just for booking hotels.

Interested? Please email me directly. jordan@rocketmiles.com

~~~
monksy
The stuff you guys are doing looks awesome!

------
mattg2
MarketInvoice // Software Engineers // London, UK

At MarketInvoice we've built a peer-to-peer funding platform to provide
businesses with working capital. We've funded over £380m to date. We're VC-
backed (same backers as Spotify) and we're growing fast. We're on the look out
for Software Engineers to join our talented engineering team.

.NET stack.

Find out more here:
[https://marketinvoice.com/careers](https://marketinvoice.com/careers)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Do you hire remote developers? www.ledenboek.be/ENG is created by me for
example (demo option below)

~~~
mattg2
Sorry, on-site only right now...

------
BookingJobs
Booking.com | Front End(JavaScript) developer | Amsterdam

We are looking for experienced frontend/javascript developers to join our
international team in Netherlands. You will have the chance to work on one of
the largest e-commerce websites and influence millions of users worldwide. An
extensive relocation package to the beautiful city of Amsterdam is provided.
Apply directly via our web-site [http://grnh.se/q1m0fv](http://grnh.se/q1m0fv)

------
ska
Synaptive Medical | Toronto, Ontario

Innovative and fast paced medical device start up in the neurosurgical space.

We do software, hardware, and science. I'm particularly interested in finding
more scientific developers (image processing, physical modeling, numerical
analysis, machine learning, etc.) with industry experience, but our needs are
broad - have a look.

Some job descriptions at
[http://www.synaptivemedical.com](http://www.synaptivemedical.com) , more are
likely to post soon.

~~~
p4wnc6
A huge amount of scientific computing, modeling, and image processing work is
based in open source tools and primarily developed in Unix environments. Many
of your roles emphasize a desire for candidates with prior C# and VS
experience. Can you elaborate on whether it's possible to work from Linux on
your team, or is out-of-the-box Windows experience also required?

~~~
ska
There is an emphasis on .NET experience for application development as our
production software stack is mostly based there (at least the bits that aren't
embedded). So yes, having some experience in this environment is a plus.

For more R&D positions, this balances against experience with libraries and
techniques, and we have done some dev work on linux, etc. for these reasons.

For the position(s) I most care about at the moment, significant industry
experience would easily trump platform familiarity, but obviously that might
not be true for all openings. C++, particularly modern C++, experience would
be a plus too, as would familiarity with a range of numeric and image
processing libraries and the like.

~~~
zerr
Any chance for rem0te for C++ devs?

------
callinize_cto
Callinize | Austin | Infrastructure Engineer

In the time it took you to read this sentence, we’ve processed thousands of
phone events. And we’ll process millions more this month. We want your help to
scale to trillions.

We are looking for a backend software developer to assist with scaling
automation and continuous deployment

[https://angel.co/callinize/jobs/65785-infrastructure-
enginee...](https://angel.co/callinize/jobs/65785-infrastructure-engineer)

------
taek_yun
Sparkcentral | San Francisco | Sr Software Engineer & QA Engineer Sparkcentral
is expanding its young and motivated team to help build the future of customer
service. We've developed a platform which allows customer service teams to
reduce response times, increase engagement, and improve the customer
experience.
[http://www.sparkcentral.com/careers](http://www.sparkcentral.com/careers) or
email taek@sparkcentral.com

------
creese
Los Angeles CA - KEYPR

We're redefining the guest experience at hotels worldwide! With our mobile
app, guests check in and go straight to their room. With our web app, hotels
get real-time metrics and tools to track.

We're looking for front-end, back-end, mobile, and embedded/firmware
engineers. We use Python, Node.js, Angular, iOS, Android, Clojure, and C. If
you like to solve challenging problems, please email me at charles@keypr.com.
Please include your GitHub profile and links to code or any relevant work.

Cheers!

------
Jeffrey903
New York, NY

Confide - [https://getconfide.com](https://getconfide.com)

We are looking for people to join one of the hottest start-ups in NYC. Confide
is an off-the-record mobile messaging app that's targeting professionals and
business people. We combine end-to-end encryption with disappearing messages
to encourage private, unfiltered and efficient communication. And we’re backed
by some of the best early-stage investors in the world. As one of the first
employees of Confide, you will be involved in every aspect of our product
development, from start to finish.

==============================

Job: Full Stack Engineer

Our engineers:

* Have a computer science background

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

Ideal candidates:

* Have 3+ years of full stack web development experience

* Have experience building complex JavaScript applications

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Are awesome human beings

==============================

Job: iOS Engineer

Job: Android Engineer

Our engineers:

* Are passionate about providing a great mobile experience

* Sweat over every little detail while also iterating quickly

* Build robust systems and delightful products

* Are sociable and work well with others

Ideal candidates:

* Have 2+ years of iOS or Android development experience

* Love learning new technologies and tools

* Are passionate about doing the best work possible

* Would give an arm and a leg to go to WWDC or Google I/O

* Are awesome human beings

==============================

More info: [https://getconfide.com/jobs](https://getconfide.com/jobs)

Email us: jobs@getconfide.com

------
shrig94
Eaze | San Francisco, CA | Node Engineers At Eaze, we're building the future
of marijuana delivery. We're only 8 months old but are by far the largest in
the space and recently raised a $10MM round in funding from significant
Silicon Valley VCs.

We're rebuilding our application on a Node/Angular/Ionic stack. We're
currently looking for more Node engineers to join an already strong team with
contributors to top open source projects.

Email shri(at)eaze(dot)com if you're interested.

------
bakernanduru
Delighterr | Fremont | Lead full stack engineer Delighterr is stealth startup
with cal founders and seed funding from top silicon valley ex-ceo. we are
looking for a lead full stack engineer to develop our offering working closely
with pilot customers. We are looking for engineer with passion to develop
scalable web apps using PHP, Node.js, Python or Ruby, jQuery, Angular.jsm,
HTML5/CSS3, MySQL, integrations with RESTful APIs. contact
baker@delighterr.com with your info.

------
jessicahyejin
HandStack | SoMa, San Francisco, CA (remote, intern ok) | Mobilize thousands.
Fast. | handstack.com

Are you passionate about politics, community organizing, activism, or
connecting people?

HandStack is Meetup + Trello. We provide an unprecedented ability to mass-
coordinate people for political campaigns, events, projects, and causes.

==positions==

We'll be part of a SF accelerator in June-Sept. Looking for developers with
experience in one of the following: Ember JS, Firebase, and Cordova.

Reach out to jess (at) handstack dot com. We're happy to chat!

------
toddynho
BuySellAds - REMOTE, FULL-TIME

Full-Stack Dev:
[https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1554](https://weworkremotely.com/jobs/1554)

~~~
chrsm
Some stuff you'll work with:

* PHP, MySQL, JavaScript

* Integrate with our in-house and third-party ad servers (SOAP, REST APIs)

What we expect:

* Self-starter - no micromanagement at BSA

* Excellent communication

* US only [but 100% remote from anywhere in the US]

\+ everything else in the job description, just wanted to add some more info
here.

------
lit_peasant
Circle Boston, MA -
[https://www.circle.com/en/careers](https://www.circle.com/en/careers)

We've had quite the week!
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/30/business/dealbook/goldman-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/30/business/dealbook/goldman-
and-idg-put-50-million-to-work-in-a-bitcoin-company.html)

------
jriedesel
Senior Web Developer | New York

Looking for a proficient and experienced web developer for a dynamic no-code
environment in the knowledge engineering and functional programming space.
Primary role is advanced web development. Skill set should be able to include
Java, Scala, SQL and web servers.

Details here: [http://www.neotalogic.com/careers/senior-web-
developer](http://www.neotalogic.com/careers/senior-web-developer)

------
bks
Lumos Point of Sale | San Diego, CA | Sales / Marketing / Biz Dev

Fresh startup with a fully features and WORKING iPad point of sale with a
integrated e-commerce engine that helps businesses sell online and in store
from a unified database.

Funded. With a dev team in Toronto, sales and marketing in San Diego. Moving
into kickass new office space soon. We are on a hiring spree.

[http://www.lumospos.com](http://www.lumospos.com) brad (at) lumospos.com

------
brassdan
HERE maps | Berkeley, San Francisco Bay Area | Web Developer / Tools Engineer

Nokia HERE is a global leader in the mapping and location intelligence
business. HERE Reality Lens
([https://realitylens.here.com](https://realitylens.here.com)) utilizes
advanced reality capture technologies to collect, process, and publish
petabytes of street-level, aerial, and indoor spatial data to customers in
over 72 countries around the world. These software and data services, the
sixth largest on AWS, allow users to visualize high-resolution 3D panoramic
and oblique imagery while interactively measuring, mapping, and modeling.

As Web Developer / Tools Engineer, you would help Reality Lens execute on our
product vision, create great products, and share a great work environment.

You will:

\- Create Canvas/WebGL and DOM-based solutions integrating 2D maps, 3D imagery
and LIDAR point clouds.

\- Design and implement web-based tools for managing live operations and other
shared platform services using a Node.js technology stack.

\- Integrate software with HERE platforms, processes, pipelines, and products.

\- Design data models for SQL and NoSQL databases and caches. (MySQL, MongoDB,
Redis).

Please have:

\- Experience with Cloud Computing platforms and Linux (e.g., Amazon AWS).

\- Experience with HTML/CSS/JavaScript/TypeScript using client-side frameworks
such as Angular.js, server-side frameworks such as Express, and full-stack
frameworks such as Meteor.

\- Experience modeling and implementing scalable and robust data storage in
any of MongoDB, DynamoDB, PostgreSQL, MySQL.

\- Experience achieving quality and user satisfaction metrics for customer
facing web applications.

\- A thorough understanding of all things HTTP, including patterns for RESTful
design, scalability, and security.

\- Good computer science fundamentals including an understanding of data
structures and algorithms, their runtime and storage complexities.

Please check out our job post at
[http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/4990198312.html](http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/sof/4990198312.html)
.

------
kgardnr
The New York Times | NYC | Javascript Developer

Our E-Commerce Team is agile, lean and looking to expand our frontend team
with experienced JS devs.

Send your resume to: kim dot gardner at nytimes dot com

===

Check out our open source code:
[https://github.com/nytimes/](https://github.com/nytimes/)

Or check out other jobs here:
[http://developers.nytimes.com/careers/](http://developers.nytimes.com/careers/)

------
baran
healthfinch, Software Engineer - Madison, WI - jobs@healthfinch.com

Join our modest development team and change the way the health care industry
works! We’re scaling to more customers, integrating with a broad range of
medical systems, and building out capabilities that will impact the day-to-day
lives of thousands of doctors, nurses, and other heath care practitioners. We
work with Ruby and Javascript on our current apps, but believe in the
philosophy of using the best tool for the job.

Minimum Requirements - A minimum of 3 years experience working as an
application developer or software engineer - Interest in working with a small
development team at a start-up - Proficient oral and written communication
skills History of collaborating well with other developers and stakeholders -
Experience with modern web development including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript -
Knowledge of SQL and modern RDBMSs like Postgres, Mysql, SQL Server - A good
understanding of MVC design patterns - An interest in perfecting the practice
of healthcare through more usable IT!

Bonus Points for These Skills - git, Ruby (or other dynamic language), Ruby on
Rails, RESTful web service, development JavaScript, RSpec, Cucumber, jQuery,
Cache and MUMPS - A GitHub profile you can send us

------
gshahlot
Myntra.com - Bangalore, India - Full Time - Multiple Positions

We are hiring across the board. Architects, AVP/VP/SVP EMs, Engineers, Product
Managers, UX Designers - interested in working with one of the hottest
startups in India? Shoot me an email (under my profile) with your resume.

PS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvSXjN7vrwg)
This is where you'll be working :)

~~~
gshahlot
Folks in the bay area - we are looking for leadership roles AVP+ in
engineering and product. You must be willing to relocate to Bangalore.

------
d0m
Listrunner (YC s2014) - San Francisco.

Improving doctors' workflow and communication in hospital.

Looking for:

\- Senior backend engineer (experience in sys admin, devops, writing clean and
robust code, security, compliance.)

\- Frontend / Fullstack designer (systematic about understanding the core
problems, user research, wireframing, UI, html/css)

Our stack is Python / Postgres / Angular / React

[https://www.listrunnerapp.com](https://www.listrunnerapp.com)

Contact me directly phzbox at gmail

------
rtconner
My company CircleBack Lending is hiring for a lot of positions : PHP Dev,
Sysops, DB Admin, QA, UI, Data Analyst and more. Full Time in Boca Raton,
Florida.

The ads for these jobs has not been made yet, so I can't link to the
description for each. email jobs@circlebacklending.com
[https://www.circlebacklending.com/jobs.php](https://www.circlebacklending.com/jobs.php)

Tech: PHP, MySQL, Laravel, Unix, Bootstrap, Selenium

------
kcrossisec
iSEC Partners/NCC Group - San Francisco, Seattle, Austin, New York City - Job
Title - Security Engineer

Like the old adage goes, April showers bring May jobs.

That was lame, but our jobs and client engagements are not. If you love
security and research, iSEC/NCC just may be a perfect fit for you.

At iSEC, part of NCC Group, you will spend most of your day thinking about
security systems and how they can break. This is a very creative job that
gives individuals a lot of freedom to be clever while learning new
technologies at a very fast pace. Typical engagements will pair you with
another experienced security consultant who you will learn from and teach
along the way. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long. In a year, you will be
exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks. Your work will typically
initiate person-months of security improvements in products millions of people
use. You will have access to senior engineers/architects and your
findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision makers. You will have enormous
impact in making the software people use safer. All of our consultants are
also security researchers, with dedicated research time.

We like to let our research speak for itself:
[https://isecpartners.github.io/](https://isecpartners.github.io/)

Check out all of our career opportunities here:
[https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx](https://www.isecpartners.com/about/careers.aspx)

We're always looking for folks passionate about what we do. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
oregontrail256
Upstart (Palo Alto)

We take a radical approach to lending by using nontraditional data to evaluate
borrower creditworthiness. Our goal is financial fitness for all. We're 30
person team and we're looking for 1 or 2 few full-stack engineers passionate
about building robust systems and moving fast.

Technologies: RoR, AngularJS, Django/Python, Postgres, Redis, RabbitMQ

[http://upstart.com/careers](http://upstart.com/careers)

join+hn@upstart.com

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA (or remote) |
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs)

We're hiring Rails and Ember engineers.

If you’re interested in building the kind of back-end systems that power Uber
and Lyft, Zesty is a way to get in on the very ground floor of an engineering
team with similar challenges. You’d be one of the first 5 engineers to join
and would work closely with our founders.

------
Clairesheng
Wiredcraft ([http://wiredcraft.com/](http://wiredcraft.com/)) -- One of our
offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in NYC
this year. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python,
occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure
automation.

\- Sales director (freelance + FT); You would be involved with the following
sales responsibilities: -Scale our existing sales channels, -Develop new sales
channels, -Build up new partnerships, -Develop new business opportunities,
Keep in mind that we provide both services and product, both of which you
would likely get a chance to help us with.

\- Project manager; We're looking for somebody to help us lead and ship our
projects and products. [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures
(content,strategy,color,theory,...). [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Online marketing intern (Shanghai or NYC); we'd love some help with growth
hacking our products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz](https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz)

------
Clairesheng
Wiredcraft ([http://wiredcraft.com/](http://wiredcraft.com/)) -- One of our
offices: Shanghai, China

We build products at the intersection of technology around data. Lots of data
visualization, big data and infrastructure. We work with large organizations
on challenging problems (the World Bank, the United Nations, CNN) OR on our
own products (mostly developer tools, things like
[http://devo.ps](http://devo.ps) or
[http://sweepboard.com](http://sweepboard.com)).

We are a multicultural team with French, American, British, Chinese, Korean,
Dutch and Finnish colleagues. We are about to settle a third office in NYC
this year. We work a lot with Javascript (node.js, AngularJS), Python,
occasionally Go and Erlang. Lots of single page apps, APIs and infrastructure
automation.

\- Sales director (freelance + FT); You would be involved with the following
sales responsibilities: -Scale our existing sales channels, -Develop new sales
channels, -Build up new partnerships, -Develop new business opportunities,
Keep in mind that we provide both services and product, both of which you
would likely get a chance to help us with.

\- Project manager; We're looking for somebody to help us lead and ship our
projects and products. [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

\- Designer director; you have design chops, understand technology
(HTML/CSS...) and do more than nice pictures
(content,strategy,color,theory,...). [http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

\- Online marketing intern (Shanghai or NYC); we'd love some help with growth
hacking our products and marketing our services like there's no tomorrow.
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-
intern/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/online-marketing-intern/)

Drop me a line at job@wiredcraft.com, or go to
[https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz](https://wiredcraft.typeform.com/to/GG4GQz)

------
robotpony
LemonStand | Vancouver, BC | Web Designer

We're growing our design and development and are looking for a junior Web
Designer to round out our store themes and be a hero to our customers building
stores online.

You can post your blossoming portfolio and resume to:

[https://angel.co/lemonstand/jobs/64143-junior-web-
designer](https://angel.co/lemonstand/jobs/64143-junior-web-designer)

Or, email me directly at bruce@lemonstand.com

On-site only.

------
maxwell
Resurvey. Petaluma, Calif. & Portland, Maine. Remote (U.S.) welcome. Contract,
initially.

We're bringing video collaboration to businesses. Techstars alum, initial
customers in a single vertical, relaxed but performance-based culture.

Design hypermedia APIs, build web and native apps. HTML, CSS, JS, BaaS,
document-oriented databases, security, AWS, Win7+, OS X, iOS, Android.

Email links to projects you've worked on and a bit about yourself to
people@resurvey.io.

------
jkempe11
Twenty20 - Los Angeles, CA

We're looking for a senior/lead mobile developer to come help us change the
world of stock photos.

I'm our internal recruiter; feel free to reach out to me at john@twenty20.com.

Here's the job description: [http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Y6eZhv/Sr-
Mobile-Soft...](http://twenty20.theresumator.com/apply/Y6eZhv/Sr-Mobile-
Software-Engineer.html)

------
alainmeier
BlockScore (YCS14) - Intelligent ID verification
([https://blockscore.com](https://blockscore.com))

We build APIs and products that help companies fight fraud and automate
cumbersome compliance requirements.

[https://jobs.lever.co/blockscore/a12f7545-e0dd-49ee-805d-3cc...](https://jobs.lever.co/blockscore/a12f7545-e0dd-49ee-805d-3ccc039cff48)

------
Domenic_S
eBay Enterprise/Magento - Culver City, CA - Site Engineering - Local only -
Full time

Magento powers 26 percent of all eCommerce sites in the Alexa Top One Million
Sites list; more than any other eCommerce platform.

Join the team that delivers high quality websites for eBay Enterprise. Our
oldest site is [http://magento.com](http://magento.com) \- our newest site
(just launched) is [http://ebayenterprise.com](http://ebayenterprise.com).

From developing new back-end features to pushing the envelope of front-end
dev, our team has massive freedom to innovate and explore things that are
interesting to each dev.

Our tech stack is mainly Drupal/PHP. You don't have to be an expert in Drupal,
but CMS experience of some kind is preferred.

To get an idea of how we work, read this blog post:
[https://medium.com/@entendu/how-we-built-the-
imagine-2015-si...](https://medium.com/@entendu/how-we-built-the-
imagine-2015-site-ea35d1c983c7)

If you're interested, ping me @entendu and we can chat. The team will also be
at DrupalCon LA if you're going!

------
evantahler
TaskRabbit: TaskRabbit is one of the early pioneers of Sharing Economy (2008)
and still going strong! We are a small, close-knit team team trying to help
people get stuff done (and helping others make a living).

We've got full-time roles open for Android, iOS, and Backend engineers (all
roles in SOMA San Francisco)

[https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers](https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers)

------
dankohn1
Spreemo | New York City | Senior and Junior Software Engineers

Spreemo, newly funded healthcare marketplace in FiDi (downtown Manhattan) in
New York City (NYC). Looking for junior and senior full-stack Ruby on Rails
developers. Good pay, environment, and team. Help fix healthcare by providing
transparency in both cost and quality.

[http://spreemo.com/careers](http://spreemo.com/careers)

------
colinarms
Yeplive | San Francisco, Toronto | Video Systems Engineer

REMOTE is perfectly fine.

We're a super-early, pre-launch livestreaming startup looking for a video
systems engineer. Someone who's familiar with streaming and scaling H.264
video over protocols including HLS and RTSP, to potentially millions of
viewers. Experience with loadbalancing, autoscaling and the like are
preferred.

Reach out to me at colin@yeplive.com for more info or to apply.

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | REMOTE or Miami | Software Engineer

You'll work on several different products, lead engineering, and product
direction. Great benefits.

Requirements here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NUnRji1Lhd33_j5hpr4eL9yL...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1NUnRji1Lhd33_j5hpr4eL9yLOPHl4Ljh5aOg5FBQs3U/pub)

Contact me directly at cody@codelitt.com

------
seminole
Software Developer/Salesforce consultant | Leeds, UK | Full time, permanent,
mostly on-site

A young, 30-ish-strong consultancy in central Leeds. Strong focus on
Salesforce work, but we also have MS Dynamix, Data/BI and AWS practices, so
you'll have some variety. Salesforce experience not required. We're also
looking for data analysts.

If you're interested, shoot me an email at vilius.vaivada@alscient.com.

www.alscient.com

------
radagaisus
Captain Up - Local, Remote - Tel Aviv, Israel

Looking for developers to join our team at Captain Up
([https://captainup.com/](https://captainup.com/)). We do: Ruby, node.js,
MongoDB, Redis, iOS, Android, among others. Our game mechanics and engagement
platform serves millions of users. Interesting challenges and a good team.
Ping me almog@captainup.com

------
DTE
Paperspace (YCW15) | NYC | Full Time - DevOps

We are building a large scale virtual desktop infrastructure built entirely
for the web. We are looking for local (on-site) engineers to help us architect
a challenging distributed system. Especially looking for people who have
worked with CloudStack/OpenStack/Virtualization/XenServer

email me directly, dillon@paperspace.io.

Also looking for developers working with WebRTC/C++

------
jgritman
REMOTE - Help Scout, a help desk software company, is looking for a Software
Engineer (Java + Solr). 75% of the team is remote and we work hard to support
a remote team culture. Please check out the job description and apply here -
[https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/51883](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/51883)

------
luizb
FastSalas | Sao Paulo, Brazil | on-site only

Asp.NET MVC, EF, Angular, SQL Server

Fastsalas is a community marketplace for people to list, discover, and book
professional spaces around Brazil. Whether a meeting room, training space or
convention center, FastSalas connects people to unique professional spaces.

[https://fastsalas.com/](https://fastsalas.com/) \- atendimento@fastsalas.com

------
rbres
Bolt - San Francisco - Full time - [https://bolt.com/](https://bolt.com/)

We're hiring:

\- Platform Engineer (Backend / Ruby Engineer)

\- Bitcoin / Blockchain Engineer

\- Designer

\- Infrastructure Engineer

\- Infrastructure Security Engineer

\- Product Security Engineer

Join us to spark the next generation of digital payments. More details on each
position here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

------
lovely204
Red Badger- London- Full Time

Red Badger is looking for a talented full stack developer with strong Ruby/
Node.js. React.js would be a bonus.

We build beautiful software with bleeding edge tech for great brands like
Fortnum & Mason and Sky.

We are lean, agile and like to do things properly.

Sound interesting? Send us your CV, Stackoverflow profile, Github, code,
portfolio and anything else you think we might be interested in to jobs@red-
badger.com.

------
artursapek
Codecademy - [http://codecademy.com](http://codecademy.com) \- NYC

We're building a way for people to learn employable skills. We're always
looking for engineering talent and I think we have a long road ahead of us.

If you're interested in building an education platform using tech like
ReactJS, ES6, Golang, and Rails, reach out to me! artur@codecademy.com

------
ianmcdaniel
Translation Exchange | Los Angeles & San Francisco | Backend & Frontend
engineers, UX/UI Designer

We're a small venture-backed team working on an advanced localization platform
for mobile & web applications.

Email jobs@translationexchange.com if interested.

[http://welcome.translationexchange.com/jobs](http://welcome.translationexchange.com/jobs)

------
stanleyysuen
DoubleDutch - www.doubledutch.me - San Francisco, CA

We’re looking for talented engineers to join our team! Check out our website;
take a quick look at us and see if there are any job openings you want to
apply to. We’ve got an agile team of engineers here who are solving
challenging issues such figuring out the best way for us to scale. Below is a
bit out our company… _______________________________________________________

At DoubleDutch, we build social mobile event applications. Our aim is to build
a highly adopted and engaging application for the attendees of conferences. By
using the app as a tool to learn about attendee interests and intents, we
provide analytics and tools to the organizers and (and soon to be) exhibitors
of the events to help them use data to understand and affect the outcome of
their event.

We were recently voted one of San Francisco's top 10 companies by Forbes,
recently raised $19 million in funding, and are continuing to accelerate our
growth. Last year we powered ~1500 events, and are estimating powering
5000-7000 events this year.

All Jobs - [http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html)
Android Developer -
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=oyNYXfw0,Job&jvs=Ha...](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=oyNYXfw0,Job&jvs=Hacker_News)
Data Engineer -
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=ohp8Zfwx,Job&jvs=Ha...](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=ohp8Zfwx,Job&jvs=Hacker_News)
DevOps Engineer -
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html)?
nl=1&jvi=oWFw0fwR,Job&jvs=Hacker_News Engineering Intern -
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=oniPZfwd,Job&jvs=Ha...](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=oniPZfwd,Job&jvs=Hacker_News)
iOS Developer -
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=ovNYXfwX,Job&jvs=Ha...](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=ovNYXfwX,Job&jvs=Hacker_News)
Software Developer -
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=oGNYXfw8,Job&jvs=Ha...](http://doubledutch.me/jobs.html?nl=1&jvi=oGNYXfw8,Job&jvs=Hacker_News)

------
eknight15
Tracks - Video Conversations (Miami Beach, FL)

Looking for iOS Devs, Android Devs, Backend Devs.

More about us: Currently in Beta, about to close out our seed round. Tracks is
a video messaging app that brings together the joy of speaking face-to-face
with the freedom to talk whenever you like.

[http://www.getontracks.com/](http://www.getontracks.com/)

~~~
desaiguddu
Emails are not going through on seth@getontracks.com

------
akashkotadia
encircle.io | Ahmedabad | Front end Developer

encircle.io is an exciting technology start-up developing platform to build
IoT Experiences. We are based in Ahmedabad, Gujarat. Our journey has begun
with the thrilling Beacon technology that fits very well with our vision of a
multifunctional Sense-Connect-Cloud platform. Our Proximity Platform help
Retailer Brands, Museum and Event organizers to deliver context-aware, most
relevant content and in-location experiences for improving their customer
engagement and influencing customer behaviour to drive more loyalty.

We’re agile, with an aggressive roadmap. So, We need you to lead or contribute
to design and development of front-end of our platform. If you join us, the
work will not be work anymore, It’ll be all fun and have a pride to be part of
something big.

You Have :

\- A deep familiarity and experience with Angular JS, Java scripts, HTML 5,
CSS 3.

\- Working knowledge of the general web front-end landscape, trends, and
emerging technologies.

\- Startup-culture mind state and flexible to work in agile and collaborative
environment.

\- Passion and dare to build something great. Love designing web interfaces
and understands basics web UI components.

You Do :

\- Visualize and design interactive web interfaces for our web part of product
which meant to be used by our brand customer.

\- Client-side coding to integrate front-end app with our cloud REST web
services.

\- Collaborate with the team to define features for our next generation
platform for connected things.

\- Imagine. Implement. Iterate. Improve; Get things done.

Apply at
[https://encircleio.recruiterbox.com/](https://encircleio.recruiterbox.com/)
OR directly email to career@encircle.io

------
thejerz
Senior Ruby on Rails Developer

COMCAST -- Philadelphia, PA

* Looking for an aspiring Rails ninja, with 5+ years experience

* Be a part of building the next generation TV platform, X1

* Solve really interesting problems at 30+ million user scale

* Comcast is a fast-growing company, with a startup feel, and a GREAT place to work

* Competitive salary with great benefits

* Join a fun team that works hard and plays hard! :)

* Think Comcast is evil? Come change it!

contact jerzygangi at gmail dot com for an interview

------
tjpoutanen
Milq (milq.com) - TORONTO

Milq is the best place to discover and collect culture.

We're a well funded consumer startup located at Bloor & Avenue Rd. We're
looking to add three exceptional people to our team:

SENIOR FULL STACK ENGINEER: familiarity with nodeJS, mongo and redis.

ANDROID ENGINEER: a least two years of Android development experience.

LEAD DESIGNER: mobile-first design methodology.

Send us an email if interested: careers@milq.com

------
kfrances
goBalto.com - Full Stack Software Engineer and DevOps/Site Reliability
Engineer - San Francisco, CA (Near Embarcadero/Montgomery Bart Station)

Technologies we use - Node, Angular, Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Github, AWS, Chef,
Ansible

Not Just Another Social App - we’re building a meaningful product with the
potential to speed the delivery of new medicines to market. Right now it can
take over a year to start up a clinical drug trial, and our team is building
software with the goal of bringing that time down to a matter of months. By
working with us you'll have a direct impact on helping real people get
medicine that could potentially save their life.

Agile Bones - A collaborative team of 10 engineers, we emphasize code reviews,
testing, daily standups, retrospectives, etc.

Email jobs@gobalto.com with any questions. H1B VISA friendly. Job listings can
be found here:
[http://www.gobalto.com/careers.html](http://www.gobalto.com/careers.html)

------
reiderrider
BackNine Insurance and Financial Services - Los Angeles -
[http://back9ins.com](http://back9ins.com)

BackNine simplifies the selling of insurance by allowing insurance brokers to
quote, apply, plan, and summarize their insurance.

We are looking for a smart and creative front end or full stack engineer. Full
time and in house.

Please email reid@back9ins.com

------
dogas
PipelineDeals - [https://www.pipelinedeals.com](https://www.pipelinedeals.com)
\- Philadelphia, PA or remote

PipelineDeals is looking for Senior Engineers. Our engineering team is based
in our Wayne, PA office (Philadelphia suburb), but remote applicants are more
than welcome.

 _An overview of engineering at PipelineDeals:_

\- Work with a smart, highly functioning team of developers who care about
learning and bettering themselves. \- Our team champions learning, bettering
yourself, and teaching to the rest of the team.

\- 20% of your time is investment time. One day a week, you'll invest in
yourself, learning about new technologies, working on open source, or side
projects that help the company.

 _Perks:_

\- Excellent benefits package

\- Competitive, better-than-market salary

\- As part of our core values, we go on a fantastic company retreat each year.
This is a very important part of our company culture, and is always a blast!

\- Reimbursement for conferences or meetups you would like to attend, books
you want to buy, screencasts you want to watch. Buy the hardware setup you
want.

 _Requirements:_

\- Must have at least 3 years of experience working directly with ruby, either
with a company, or via open source. Past contributions to open source
projects, or maintaining your own, are looked very highly upon.

\- Extensive Javascript experience. We utilize client-side Javascript
frameworks, so knowledge of any of these is a big plus.

\- A strong understanding of relational SQL databases, and query optimization.
We use MySQL and Postgres.

\- Willingness to learn every day, and to share what you learn to the team.
Learning is a core value of our Engineering team.

\- Experience with operations is a big plus. At PipelineDeals, Engineers are
also in charge of the operation of our Production site. Previous experience
with configuration management, AWS, and other operations related tasks are a
big plus.

More info here:
[https://www.pipelinedeals.com/careers/senior_rails_developer](https://www.pipelinedeals.com/careers/senior_rails_developer)

To apply, please send your resume / Github profile to
careers@pipelinedeals.com. Thanks!

------
jcberk
edo Interactive - London/Chicago/Nashville -
[http://www.edointeractive.com/](http://www.edointeractive.com/)

Both based in London:

\- Senior Data Analyst / Modeller - own our EU predictive models (mainly in
SAS, also translated to R / Hadoop ecosystem) and contribute to our analytics
product roadmap

\- Data Analyst with specific European retail market knowledge (drop me a line
for details; if we're not in your country yet, we might be next year)

Other locations at
[http://edo.theresumator.com/](http://edo.theresumator.com/)

We're a 100-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 180+ banks and top
card issuers including Visa Europe.

Apply or ask questions at jennifer.berk at edointeractive.com - say you came
from HN.

------
mvx24
ShareRoot - Lead Developer - Berkeley, CA

We work with: Python, Django, Nginx/uWSGI, AWS, jQuery, Backbone.js, Jade,
Sass, Gulp.Js, Java (Android), Objective-C (iOS)
[https://angel.co/shareroot/jobs/18378-lead-
developer](https://angel.co/shareroot/jobs/18378-lead-developer)

------
philhaake
reddit - Lovely San Francisco, CA

For the first time, reddit is building product! We have numerous mobile and
web projects underway. We're looking for mobile engineers, data engineers,
infrastructure engineers, front-end engineers - you name it. Please check the
listings here: [https://jobs.lever.co/reddit](https://jobs.lever.co/reddit)

reddit is #9 on the web (if you count page views) with 7B last month. Ellen
Pao is our CEO and Alexis Ohanian is back as Chairman. We're a small, diverse,
close-knit team (around 70 people), that values collaboration and creativity.
We have unlimited vacation days, provide free breakfast and lunch (there is
such a thing), and pay for things like the gym and your mobile phone bill. We
recently raised $50M from Sam Altman (YCombinator), Andreessen Horowitz,
Sequoia Capital, Peter Thiel, Ron Conway, and Snoop Dogg.

~~~
recheej
I've applied to the iOS software engineer position and haven't heard any thing
yet. Is there a direct email I can send my resume to?

------
richcsmith
Recurly (www.recurly.com) - Full Time in San Francisco & Boulder

We're growing fast and hiring a bunch of engineering talent:

\- Front End Developers

\- Support Engineers

\- Sr. Ruby Developers

\- Ruby Technical Leads

\- Lead Systems Engineer

\- Payment Rails Engineer

More info on our jobs page:
[https://recurly.com/jobs/#positions](https://recurly.com/jobs/#positions)

Anyone with questions can contact: rich@recurly.com

------
mehrzad
_Please_ if you are offering internships, write out intern in all caps or else
searching the page becomes very difficult. These posts need to become
standardized or else finding relevant posts takes three times as long, because
posters will use the words "internet" and "internal" et al very often.

~~~
Matachines
Agreed, but I usually search for "intern " and "internship ", with a space
after.

~~~
mehrzad
What if there is an s or a period? Wildcard regexp doesn't work in the
browser, unless you install add-ons.

------
IDislikeNames
Microsoft | Seattle | Principal Engineer / Architect

The Application and Services Group (ASG) is looking for a passionate and
influential Principal Development Engineer and expert in cloud computing and
cloud services. As a leader you will have experience building and delivering
scalable web services and data platforms. You will have expert understanding
of cloud service architecture and experience delivering services at scale.

Your role in the CTOs office of ASG will involve designing and delivering
next-generation experiences that take the cloud for granted. In this role,
you’ll deal with internet-scale systems, unique distributed graph problems,
and have the opportunity to influence scenario and interface design at the
ground level.

Ideally you’ll have a deep understanding of how the Web works, including
Content Distribution Networks (CDNs), security best practices, networking, and
how search engines and web-scale indexes work. You’ll need to be comfortable
programming at all levels in the stack, and be knowledgeable from the UI all
the way down to distributed consensus protocols such as Paxos.

We are looking for passionate, energetic and collaborative developer
interested in having influence across ASG and across the company. Candidates
for this impactful role should enjoy solving complex problems, designing and
developing distributed systems and services, working across the company with
key stakeholders, directly improving customer experience, security,
performance, and reliability of scalable cloud systems.

At Microsoft we are structured around a single strategy to create a unified
family of devices and services. The Application and Services Group is the
central hub for this strategy, and the CTO’s office is driving key aspects of
this work.

A successful candidate will have: \- 10 + years of Industry experience in
developing and implementation of cloud services at scale \- PhD, BS/MS in
Computer Science or equivalent industry experience \- Demonstrated CS
fundamentals, fluent in systems development, multi-threaded programming,
strong experience in architecting systems at scale \- Demonstrated technical
design, problem solving and debugging skills

Microsoft is an equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, gender,
sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, religion, national origin,
marital status, age, disability, veteran status, genetic information, or any
other protected status.

------
LaurenRedOwl
Baltimore, NYC, San Fran, and London, UK - RedOwl is hiring sales leads, acct
mgrs, sales engineers, and data scientists. Please email
careers@redowlanalytics.com with the position you're interested in and your
resume!

[http://www.redowlanalytics.com](http://www.redowlanalytics.com)

------
andrecarlucci
[http://www.andrecarlucci.com/way2/we-are-looking-for-
smart-d...](http://www.andrecarlucci.com/way2/we-are-looking-for-smart-
developers-like-you/)

We're still hiring, but our office is already twice as big (and it has beer
taps, poker table and arcades!)

------
IDislikeNames
#Principal Engineer / Architect, Microsoft, Seattle

Microsoft, in the the Application and Services Group is looking for a
passionate and influential Principal Development Engineer and expert in cloud
computing and cloud services. As a leader you will have experience building
and delivering scalable web services and data platforms. You will have expert
understanding of cloud service architecture and experience delivering services
at scale.

Your role in ASG’s CTO’s office will involve designing and delivering next-
generation experiences that take the cloud for granted. In this role, you’ll
deal with internet-scale systems, unique distributed graph problems, and have
the opportunity to influence scenario and interface design at the ground
level.

Ideally you’ll have a deep understanding of how the Web works, including
Content Distribution Networks (CDNs), security best practices, networking, and
how search engines and web-scale indexes work. You’ll need to be comfortable
programming at all levels in the stack, and be knowledgeable from the UI all
the way down to distributed consensus protocols such as Paxos.

We are looking for passionate, energetic and collaborative developer
interested in having influence across ASG and across the company. Candidates
for this impactful role should enjoy solving complex problems, designing and
developing distributed systems and services, working across the company with
key stakeholders, directly improving customer experience, security,
performance, and reliability of scalable cloud systems.

At Microsoft we are structured around a single strategy to create a unified
family of devices and services. The Application and Services Group is the
central hub for this strategy, and the CTO’s office is driving key aspects of
this work.

A successful candidate will have: \- 10 + years of Industry experience in
developing and implementation of cloud services at scale \- PhD, BS/MS in
Computer Science or equivalent industry experience \- Demonstrated CS
fundamentals, fluent in systems development, multi-threaded programming,
strong experience in architecting systems at scale \- Demonstrated technical
design, problem solving and debugging skills

Microsoft is an equal opportunity employer. All qualified applicants will
receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, gender,
sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, religion, national origin,
marital status, age, disability, veteran status, genetic information, or any
other protected status.

------
danbmil99
hiQ Labs, SF (SoMa). We're using data science and an agile stack to disrupt
HR. Well funded, great product, magic sales team == a customer list Sterling
Cooper would envy.

Still early enough to make your mark and be there at the cusp of exponential
growth. Help us scale up our big data, back end, and UI/UX.

dev.jobs@hiqlabs.com

www.hiQlabs.com/jobs

------
akurilin
# Position

Senior full-stack functional web engineer to join fast-growing education
startup that changes how over a million young students learn math.

Our mission is important to us, and we want it to be important to you as well:
hundreds of thousands of kids learn math using Front Row every month. Our
early results show students improve twice as much while using Front Row than
their peers who aren’t using the program.

You’ll be one of the first engineers on the team, which means you’ll have an
immense impact on our company, product, and culture; you’ll have a ton of
autonomy and responsibility; you’ll have equity to match the weight of this
role. If you're looking for an opportunity to both grow and do meaningful
work, surrounded and supported by like-minded professionals, this is THE place
for you.

Front Row is one of the very few organizations in the world that use Haskell
in production for most of their systems and is an active member of the Haskell
community, including the Commercial Haskell Special Interest Group.

## Must haves

\- You have experience doing full-stack web development

\- You understand networking and have experience developing distributed
systems

\- You have experience with RDBMS

\- You have functional programming experience

\- Extreme hustle: you’ll be solving a lot of problems you haven’t faced
before without the resources and the support of a giant organization. You must
thrive on getting creative in order to get things done

## Very nice-to-haves

\- You have existing familiarity with a functional stack (Haskell / Clojure /
Scala / OCaml etc)

\- You're comfortable with the Behavior-Driven Development style and
Continuous Delivery

\- You have worked at a very small startup before: you thrive on having a lot
of responsibility and little oversight

\- You have worked in small and effective Agile/XP teams before

\- You have delivered working software to large numbers of users before

\- You have done system and network administration and are comfortable working
in the Linux environment

\- You have implemented deployment strategies for cloud infrastructure

\- You have experience scaling distributed systems and designing large scale
web backends

Drop us a line at jobs@frontrowed.com

------
mikebracco
JibJab (Marina del Rey, CA)

We're hiring for a bunch of engineering roles. For full details and to apply
checkout our job board -
[http://careers.jibjab.com](http://careers.jibjab.com)

\- Android Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Lead Software Engineer

\- Software Engineer, Flash

\- Software Engineer, JavaScript

\- Software Engineer, Web Applications

\- Database Administrator, PostgreSQL DBA

\- Systems Administrator / DevOps

------
lcalculus
Bromium | Cupertino, California | Cloud Server Developer

[http://www.bromium.com/company/careers/cloud-server-
develope...](http://www.bromium.com/company/careers/cloud-server-
developer.html)

If you're interested, please reach me at arunkoshy[at]rocketmail[dot]com

------
Kathelijn
Emakina | The Netherlands | Team lead/ Architect .NET (C#, ASP.NET,(X)HTML,
CSS, Javascript/JQuery, SQL, Demandware)

We build complex e-commerce platforms, innovative applications and activation
campaigns. Easy going, come as you are company with Dutch office in AMSTERDAM.

Send your CV to kathelijn [@] emakina .nl

REMOTE: no INTERN: no VISA: no

------
gionn
Kiunsys is hiring Java/PHP developers for improving INES Cloud, the platform
for managing urban mobility processes in the Smart Cities market.

Location: Pisa, Italy

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/48940496](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/48940496)

------
fbjork
The RealReal - San Francisco, CA

Looking for a Platform Engineer to work our next generation platform.
Experience building REST APIs in Ruby and/or Go is required.

Apply at:
[https://www.therealreal.com/careers/1F23F16459](https://www.therealreal.com/careers/1F23F16459)

------
adambratt
Benzinga -- is getting massive amounts of new traffic and we need some more
team members to help us handle all the new visitors - full-time in Detroit,
MI.

    
    
       Positions
          ☆☆☆ Lead Front-end engineer
          ☆☆☆ Senior Django Developer 
          ☆☆   Senior Drupal Developer
    
    
       Quick Stats
          ★ Customers include TD Ameritrade, Microsoft, Yahoo
          ★ 20 million+ monthly readers
          ★ 1000s of subscribers to our private Marketfy trading communities
    
    

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency. And conquer we shall! We've grown 100%
quarter over quarter all last year and another 100% just in the last month.
Our team has surged to 30+ people and the waves of revenue washed together to
form a rushing roar with just one of our products going from nothing to
$200k/month in under a year.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US. So, where do you fit in this rigging, you
swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and
experienced with shaking shit up. If you know your tech, and want on deck this
is the place to do it. Your exact technical background and language of choice
doesn't matter as much as your motivation and your ability to adapt quickly.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to careers@benzinga.com to board! Email us now:
careers@benzinga.com

Check us out: [http://marketfy.com](http://marketfy.com) and
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)

------
veritas9
If you're looking for jobs in SF, why not grab lunch with them? We just
launched Lunchcruit a few months ago, give it a try:

Zenpayroll -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/zenpayroll](http://www.lunchcruit.com/zenpayroll)

TubeMogul -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/tubemogul](http://www.lunchcruit.com/tubemogul)

Autodesk -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/autodesk](http://www.lunchcruit.com/autodesk)

Crowdbooster -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/crowdbooster](http://www.lunchcruit.com/crowdbooster)

Bannerman -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/bannerman](http://www.lunchcruit.com/bannerman)

ProtonMail -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/proton](http://www.lunchcruit.com/proton)

Apportable -
[http://www.lunchcruit.com/apportable](http://www.lunchcruit.com/apportable)

WePay - [http://www.lunchcruit.com/wepay](http://www.lunchcruit.com/wepay)

------
starbobs
NEW YORK, Developers + designers [http://www.Voyat.com](http://www.Voyat.com)

Looking for: \- a skilled sysadmin (mysql,linux) (must have VISA) \- Core
Javascript developers (must have VISA) \- a UI designer (must have VISA) \- a
design Intern (3 months) (VISA or EU)

e-mail: bob@voyat.com

------
cmcgrath
Atlassian | SF or Austin |Full Time

Team Lead - Bitbucket Sr Python Developer - Bitbucket Sr Systems Engineer -
Bitbucket (SF only)

Please email cmcgrath@atlassian.com if interested.

[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/)

------
jwaldrip
Brandfolder.com | Fulltime | Denver, CO | Senior Fullstack Developer (Ruby,
Javascript, Go)

[https://hellohired.com/brandfolder/jobs/30-full-stack-dev-
ru...](https://hellohired.com/brandfolder/jobs/30-full-stack-dev-ruby-
javascript-go)

------
AlexDenisov
Blacklane - Berlin, Germany

\- Software Engineers: iOS, Android, Web (polyglots are welcome)

\- UI/UX Expert, mostly for mobile

Company helps with relocation and Blue Card (working visa) for non-eu
citizens.

If you want to talk to engineers (preferable): timo.roessner (at)
blacklane.com or alexey.denysov (at) blacklane.com

If you still want to talk to HRs: career@blacklane.com

------
goeric
Naritiv (Techstars S14) - Los Angeles

We're the first MCN (like Maker Studios) exclusively for Snapchat. Always
looking for amazing full-stack engineers (rails/js) that love to build
products.

More info here: [https://naritiv.com/jobs](https://naritiv.com/jobs)

------
LaurenRedOwl
Baltimore, San Francisco, London, UK, and NYC - RedOwl is hiring Sales Leads,
Acct Mgrs, Data Scientists, and Sales Engineers. Please email
careers@redowlanalytics.com if you're interested!

[http://www.redowlanalytics.com](http://www.redowlanalytics.com)

------
rrbrambley
Shuddle - iOS & Android engineers - San Francisco, CA

We're looking for engineers to build out our mobile apps and architecture as
we expand our family-oriented transportation service from the Bay Area to the
rest of the nation.

Contact rob@shuddle.us with resume/links/interests/jokes/wisdom

------
kdamica
Uber - San Francisco, CA - [http://bit.ly/1ED5x3m](http://bit.ly/1ED5x3m)

We have numerous open positions in engineering, product, and data science.

Come help us solve hard problems! You also get free Uber credit!

Feel free to email me for more info: <my hn username>@uber.com

------
vadrevu
MEED FAIR: If you are from one of top 28 schools on our list or representing
elite companies from our whitelist, you can participate in this largest online
career fair.

[https://talent.getmeed.com/meedfair](https://talent.getmeed.com/meedfair)

------
ebtalley
Agate Group | Sacramento California | Software Engineer

We are a group of web developers that specialize in Salesforce (Apex)
development and are currently expanding and looking for developers who are
willing to work locally or semi-remotely. contact eric@theagategroup.com for
more detail.

------
zkhalique
And don't forget this: [http://microsoft-news.com/microsofts-project-
westminster-all...](http://microsoft-news.com/microsofts-project-westminster-
allows-you-to-publish-your-websites-as-apps-in-windows-store/)

------
madh
Hired. Connecting people with opportunities. Rails, ElasticSearch, interesting
data, eight worldwide offices, growing quickly.
[https://hired.com/careers](https://hired.com/careers) or email directly,
hiten@hired.com

------
arcadia
Principal Software Engineer - Full Time | Burlington, MA | Arcadia Solutions
([http://www.arcadiasolutions.com](http://www.arcadiasolutions.com))

Arcadia Solutions is an EHR data aggregation and analytics company that helps
our clients (generally provider networks and health plans) use their data to
identify opportunities to reduce medical expense and improve care provided to
patients - especially those most in need of medical interventions.

The web application is written in AngularJS with a Rails API and MSSQL back
end. We're also using CoffeeScript, Sass, D3.js, Rspec, Capybara, Jasmine, and
Redis. The team in place consists of four Engineers who have been working with
Angular for about 18 months and Rails for anywhere from 18 mos - 3 years. We
started development on the application in November 2013 and worked/learned
alongside three consultants from thoughtbot for the first six months (thru
initial launch). In the time since we've continued to enhance the product,
which is rapidly emerging as a leader in the market.

In 2015 we expect to spend some time focusing on scaling the product - it's
currently deployed to fifteen clients of varying sizes, but we expect to add a
handful more (and thus, many new users) to the application each month this
summer. Based on what's near the top of our product roadmap, we're also
expecting a few complex data modeling challenges. While the team in place is
definitely up to the challenge, we'd love to add some technical leadership to
the team. As such, we're hoping to find someone with experience on Rails and
Javascript frameworks (preferably Angular), experience scaling enterprise
applications, and a commitment to testing/quality.

Some perks of the position include a flexible schedule (WFH when you need to,
work late one day/leave early the next, etc), dedicated investment time (work
on trainings, side projects, open source, etc. for at least one day/month),
snacks, pet-friendly office, company-sponsored events (we just spent a long
weekend in Stowe, VT), and kick-ass teammates (at least we think so)!

You can apply for this position at the link below, or feel free to reach out
to missy.carroll [at] arcadiasolutions.com with any questions.

[https://careers-
arcadiasolutions.icims.com/jobs/1369/princip...](https://careers-
arcadiasolutions.icims.com/jobs/1369/principal-software-engineer/job)

Hope to hear from some of you!

------
blueimp
qipp.com | Freiburg, Germany | Backend, Frontend

We're a small but experienced team creating a mobile web application to bring
your home into the digital world:
[https://www.qipp.com/ALLTHINGS-%7C-HOME,74.html](https://www.qipp.com/ALLTHINGS-%7C-HOME,74.html)

We believe happy developers will produce better code, prefer efficiency over
long working hours and value our free time as much as we take pride in our
work.

If you're a Back End Developer who likes Docker, PHP and MongoDB or a Front
End Developer with a hang of AngularJS and Mobile Web Apps, please get in
touch: [https://www.qipp.com/Jobs,90.html](https://www.qipp.com/Jobs,90.html)

------
sandeshd
CouponDunia is hiring Frontend Developer | Mumbai , India

[https://angel.co/coupondunia/jobs/22677-front-end-
developer-...](https://angel.co/coupondunia/jobs/22677-front-end-developer-
mumbai)

------
josiah
move.in | Director of Engineering | Mumbai, India | Full Time | On Site Only

move.in is creating India’s central real estate platform. We’re pre-launch,
but have already designed our market-entry product, raised investment from
prestigious investors, and assembled a team of veteran entrepreneurs who have
previously built successful tech companies in the space.

Our engineering team is growing, and we’re looking for a passionate Director
of Engineering with strong technical capabilities to lead all our software
engineering operations.

If you’ve already led an impactful engineering organisation before and are
interested to know more, email us at talent@move.in. We’d love to meet you.

Executive level compensation packages available.

------
yurisagalov
AeroFS, Palo Alto, CA careers@aerofs.com
[https://www.aerofs.com/careers](https://www.aerofs.com/careers)

We're hiring for software engineers across pretty every single part of the
stack you can imagine.

~~~
blablablablabla
'every single part of the stack' \- with 6 positions listed....

------
ldalporto
BetterWorks | Palo Alto | Fulltime Senior Fullstack Engineers
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterworks/jobs/25738](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterworks/jobs/25738)

------
ocgrace
orangecaffeine, Sunnyvale CA

We help companies with mobile and big data strategy, planning, and execution.
Our clients include large billion dollar corporations, mid-market as well as
well funded startups. We work with a distributed team of iOS / Android / Web
engineers, UX designers, and data scientists on a full time basis as well as
freelance basis.

Learn more at www.orangecaffeine.com.

If you’d like to work with us, please join our talent community by expressing
interest in an area of your expertise here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/?company=OrangecaffeineInc)

------
thisisjeffwong
Goodreads, the social network for readers and book lovers!

Seeking iOS, Android, Front End Web, Web Infrastructure, and General SWEs.
[https://www.goodreads.com/jobs](https://www.goodreads.com/jobs)

Ruby skills a plus!

------
jdelsman
HotelTonight - we are changing the way you book hotels last minute and 7 days
from now, and we need people like YOU!

[https://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/](https://www.hoteltonight.com/jobs/)

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent, visa sponsorship available for
exceptional candidates)

At OpenSignal we're using mobile apps to tap into the smart phones we're all
carrying around with us to build up global crowdsourced sensor networks. Our
first sensor network is for wireless signal [1] where we are building a global
database on the coverage and performance of wireless networks (both mobile +
WiFi) on a scale that has never before been possible. Our second sensor
network is WeatherSignal [2], which uses the barometers, thermometers and
hygrometers on smart phones to crowdsource weather data and we have already
published a scientific paper [3] showing the potential of this approach. If
the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please get
in touch. We are hiring for all manner of different roles right not (DevOps,
Android, Frontend, UX/UI & data science) but most of all we are just looking
for smart, like minded people rather than people with specific, existing
skills. We also recently raised our $4million series A [4] from Qualcomm
Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures & Passion Capital so are growing fast.

In May we’re also releasing WifiMapper [5] which leverages sensors and the
community to build the best free Wifi database in the world.

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/)

Email us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staircase3.opensignal)

[2] WeatherSignal App:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.opensignal.weathersignal)

[3] Battery Temperature/Weather correlation:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-
weather/](http://opensignal.com/reports/battery-temperature-weather/)

[4] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

[5] WifiMapper Website: [http://wifimapper.com](http://wifimapper.com)

------
hfourm
Raptmedia - Boulder, CO

Looking for a QA engineer, great company, interesting market

[http://www.raptmedia.com/about/careers/qa-
engineer](http://www.raptmedia.com/about/careers/qa-engineer)

------
jeffsheldon
Coupa is looking for many Rails engineers of all levels in San Mateo:
[http://www.coupa.com/careers/openings/](http://www.coupa.com/careers/openings/)

------
cynusx
NoviCap | Barcelona | Rubyists

NoviCap is on a mission to help small and medium sized businesses get access
to finance by providing early payments against their outstanding invoices.

We are looking for ruby developers to join us in sunny Barcelona.

Ping me at nicolas@novicap.com

~~~
zerr
What are salaries nowadays in Barcelona? is 60-70K realistic?

~~~
soci
According to some of the open positions listed at
[http://www.jobsbcn.com](http://www.jobsbcn.com) 60K-70K for an engineering
position seems realistic.

Disclaimer: I am the jobsbcn startup jobs list maintainer.

~~~
cynusx
love the initiative, I will be in touch shortly with some additions to the
list from our side!

------
mjhea0
Real Python ([https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com)) - remote
Developer Evangelist Technologies - Python, Django, Flask, Angular, Docker
Email me michael at realpython dot com

Cheers!

------
mhowland
associate.io | mobility for the hourly employee | Oakland

We're still in "stealth", funded, beta clients but early stage. Tackling the
mobility problem for the non-professional employee. Founding team has "done it
before" and has successful exits under their belts.

We're looking for:

iOS engineers

Python (full stack) - experiance with django (we only use it for presentation)
and twisted would be awesome

But first and foremost we're looking for smart people, who play to win.

We've also got a very cool digital nomad work policy for folks that want to
travel the world after they've been with us for a few months.

Shoot us an email to learn more: helloworld@associate.io

------
Jun8
Zebra Technologies - Chicago, IL Data Scientist

We are looking to hire a full-time experienced data scientist for our team,
which is working on next generation enterprise applications and research.

If interested contact me using the email in my profile.

------
ramirez60
Cuff - San Francisco, Android Lead, Mobile Designer, Electrical Engineer

[https://cuff.io](https://cuff.io)

We are a fashion technology company, bringing beautiful hardware enabled
solutions to the world.

g@cuff.io

------
kbanman
Hootsuite - Vancouver, BC, Canada - Full-time scala and full-stack engineers

See [https://hootsuite.com/about/careers](https://hootsuite.com/about/careers)

------
dericson
[http://positions.bookbub.com/](http://positions.bookbub.com/)

Looking for all levels of engineers excited to join a fast growing startup. We
use RoR on an AWS stack.

Cambridge, MA

------
sidcool
Housing.com | Mumbai, India | Android Developer

Housing.com is a startup and a data science company to ease real estate buying
in India. It recently raised $90 M to disrupt the real estate space.

Visit their Careers page for more.

------
jjarmoc
~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

MATASANO SECURITY - Chicago. New York City. Sunnyvale.

Application Security Consultant

Full-Time, work visa sponsorship available

~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

The security of computer systems has increasingly become an everyday concern.
The news all too often brings word of yet another compromise, exposing
financial information, personal details, or simply salacious pictures.
Whatever the impact, it's clear the technology industry has a problem, and
there are few easy solutions.

Some seek legislation to impose harsher penalties on the responsible parties.
This ignores the fact that many of those responsible are outside the
jurisdictions which seek to punish them. In some cases, they may have tacit
approval of their own government, or even be operating on their government's
behalf. Others turn to established security products looking for antivirus and
network filtering technologies to add protection. This is an also an imperfect
solution. It places the defender in a reactive posture, responding only to
those threats which have been previously detected, and for which
countermeasures have been developed. There's no perfect solutions.

At Matasano, we believe the best way to combat security weaknesses is at their
source; by discovering and remediating software vulnerabilities before others
leverage them for ill effect. Our clients see the value in this approach.
We're engaged to work on some of the most interesting and important software
on the planet. Aside from identifying vulnerabilities, we help our clients
identify the root cause. Through this, they can adjust processes to reduce the
likelihood of similar problems in the future, while increasing their ability
to identify and correct them. The goal is more resilient software.

We've assessed hot startup web applications, low level device firmware, mobile
platforms, and everything in between. With this breadth, we have need for
employees skilled in frameworks like Node, Rails, Django, and Spring. We need
people comfortable with x86 and ARM assembly, reverse engineering, and binary
protocol analysis. If you're skilled in a programming language with the letter
'C' in it, that's desirable. Newer safer languages like Rust and Golang are in
demand. In short if you share our focus on helping secure our software
ecosystem one piece at a time and want a chance to do something about it, we
should talk.

Learn about our hiring process at
[http://www.matasano.com/careers](http://www.matasano.com/careers) or contact
us at careers@matasano.com Get a taste for some of what we do at
[http://www.microcorruption.com](http://www.microcorruption.com) and
[http://www.cryptopals.com](http://www.cryptopals.com) Check out our blog at
[http://chargen.matasano.com](http://chargen.matasano.com)

Next month, you'll notice a change in these posts. Since being acquired by NCC
Group in 2012, Matasano has been working increasingly closely with our peers
at iSEC Partners and Intrepidus Group. The time has come to formalize this, by
adopting a common name; next month I'll be posting under that name.

~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~ _-,._.,-_ ~'`^`'~
_-,._.,-_ ~

------
Enlitic
Company: Enlitic [http://www.enlitic.com/](http://www.enlitic.com/) Location:
San Francisco

Positions: Front End, Data Science / Machine Learning, Full Stack, Ops,
Business Development

If you have world-class machine learning, math, programming, stats, or physics
skills, and want to use them to positively impact a billion people, please
read this. We believe that what we're working on is the biggest financial and
social impact opportunity in the world today. Enlitic uses recent advances in
machine learning to make medical diagnostics faster, more accurate, and more
accessible. Founded by Kaggle's past president and chief scientist, its
mission is to provide the tools that allow physicians to fully utilize the
vast stores of medical data collected today, regardless of what form they are
in - such as medical images, doctors' notes, and structured lab tests. To
realize this vision, we are building on state-of-the-art deep learning
algorithms and partnering with top research hospitals and medical device
manufacturers. We've raised $5m funding and have a small team of 10 applied
machine learning experts.

If you're interested in playing with cool hardware and data, we're a great
place to come. We use a cluster of hundreds of Tesla K80 GPUs, and have many
millions of medical images - some single images are over 10GB in size. Many
are 3d, which makes for some really interesting engineering challenges.

We use a wide range of tools and languages, including Python (Theano,
Pandas/Numpy/etc, Flask), Meteor, CoffeeScript, and C++ (Caffe). We have
regular journal club talks (mainly recent deep learning papers), and a good
mix of research and applied work. Our day to day work covers a lot of cancer
detection and treatment planning, as well as a wide range of other high impact
medical issues - the consistent underlying theme is using a data-driven
approach to improving patient outcomes. There are particularly big
opportunities (both financial and social impact) in the developing world.
We're working with many of the top academics in the medical diagnostics field,
and are partnering with some of the top hospitals around the country and
around the world. We are looking for people that have an in depth
understanding of linear algebra, convex optimization, algorithm design, and
software engineering, to join us as data scientists, full stack and frontend
engineers, and dev ops engineers. No medical or life sciences background is
necessary. Python, C++, and CUDA experience is helpful - but the proven
ability to learn quickly is more important. We're also looking for MD/PhDs
with physics or comp sci backgrounds to help us brings the worlds of medicine
and machine learning together. In addition, we’re looking for a senior
business development person.

Have a look at our team to see whether you think you might be a good fit
[http://www.enlitic.com/team.html](http://www.enlitic.com/team.html) . We're
interested in building a diverse team, so if you don't fit the standard Bay
Area "ninja rock star programmer" mold - great! For more background on the
company and technology, see our founder's TED.com talk here
[http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_ter...](http://www.ted.com/talks/jeremy_howard_the_wonderful_and_ter...).
. For more information about careers and how to apply, see
[http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html](http://www.enlitic.com/careers.html) or
[https://angel.co/enlitic/](https://angel.co/enlitic/). If you're not sure
whether you have the right skills or background, just shoot us an email anyway
and we can figure that out together...

------
Zuph
Location: Louisville, Kentucky

The company I work for, Techshot
([http://techshot.com/](http://techshot.com/)), is currently looking to fill a
couple of positions. We're a small contract engineering firm located just
outside Louisville, in Greenville, Indiana. We focus on high-tech development,
with most of our contracts coming from the government. We do a ton of work for
NASA, DoD, NHS, and others, in addition to corporate and start-up clients.

We've been in business for 25 years, sent multiple payloads up on the Space
Shuttle, built several new medical devices, and spun off a business making
rugged LED lighting. We recently sent a payload up to the ISS, and we're under
contract to deliver several more! With only 36 employees, it's a great work
environment, with lots of schedule flexibility, and freedom to "go your own
direction" with projects. We're currently looking to fill two positions: A
Software Engineer and a Machinist.

Machinist Posting
([http://techshot.com/documents/Machinist%20Posting%201_19_15....](http://techshot.com/documents/Machinist%20Posting%201_19_15.pdf))

Looking for a general purpose machinist who can turn parts around rapidly when
necessary. We shop out a lot of stuff, but sometimes we need to make things
quick. If you have less experience than requested, but can demonstrate the
ability to learn quickly, it's still worth applying.

Software Engineer Posting
([http://techshot.com/documents/Software%20Engineer%203_13_15....](http://techshot.com/documents/Software%20Engineer%203_13_15.pdf))

Any software engineer would need to be reasonably comfortable with low-level
interfacing with hardware. Embedded development experience a huge plus. Our
software interacts with lower-level embedded device we've developed in-house,
giving users a nice front-end interface, and offloading some of the heavy
computational lifting.

I'm an Electrical Engineer here, and I can pretty confidently say that it's a
great job for a technically curious engineer. There isn't a lot of opportunity
to move "up the management chain" within the company, but the work environment
is super-flexible, the projects are technically interesting and challenging,
and the current team is intelligent and motivated.

If you have any questions about the company, job postings, or would like to
submit your resume/cover letter, send me an email, bluyster@techshot.com.

------
yepstrJobs
yepstr.com (startup in stealth mode) | Stockholm | Back-end developer

We are a well funded, brand new start-up looking for experienced back-end
developers to join our team in Stockholm. If you are interested in being a
part of something from the start this could be a great gig! We can offer the
oportunity to decide architecture & stack, work with some fantastic people in
beautiful Stockholm while not forgoing salary and living on noodles.

If it sounds like fun just send me an email directly: filip@yepstr.com

------
e0m
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Mission)
| Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas and we're looking for help building the next generation email
platform. We're building a missing piece of Internet infrastructure and are
looking for frontend application engineers and designers and backend systems
and infrastructure/operations engineers to join us.

Companies are building their core businesses around our email API right now,
and that means we have to be reliable, up all the time, and fast. We have more
data for a single user than in most startups' entire database. We're scaling
heavily and if you have experience with automated deployments, debugging
running systems, release engineering, and on-call schedules, but are still
comfortable writing code, this job might be for you. :)

Many people spend their entire days buried in mail clients which haven't
significantly changed in years. Yet have you ever met anyone who really loves
their email experience? We want to change that. We're building a frontend
framework to power the next generation of mail apps. Sound exciting to you?
Apply here.

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership.

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team.

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that.

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on tools like Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* Our frontend projects use Coffeescript, React, (Re)Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron (Atom Shell), and no jQuery.

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're 40% women on our team of 13 (12 engineers), including 1 of 2 cofounders. We want to make that number 50%.

* We have an open vacation policy and value personal responsibility and ownership. Benefits include full health, dental, vision, commuter, and lunch at the office every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs). Include a cover
letter letting us know what draws you to the job. We welcome and encourage
applications from women, LQBTQ folks, and people of color. (We even have some
already on the team!)

~~~
methodover
With respect, isn't illegal to declare a preference for a gender, sexual
orientation, or race in a job posting in California?

~~~
jordigh
Inviting or encouraging a particular vastly underrepresented demographic isn't
the same as saying that they're preferred over any other demographic.

There's good evidence that just saying "women welcome!" (or any other
underrepresented demographic) is a good way to reduce the huge gap between men
and women hires by numbers.

~~~
methodover
But, they are doing more than just inviting/encouraging, right? They said that
they have 40% women and want to take that number to 50%. Isn't that not
declaring a preference for women?

------
sgman
August (august.com), San Francisco, Full-time

We are hiring firmware, backend, iOS and android engineers to help us redefine
home access control. Connect with us at jobs@august.com.

------
scanr
London, England - Full Time - Intern - Local

Brand Networks ([http://bn.co/](http://bn.co/)) is hiring interns for our
office in Shoreditch, London.

We're using AngularJS, Javascript, NodeJS, Python, Go, Ansible, Docker and AWS
to solve interesting problems in social media.

If you love programming and would like an entertaining job with smart and
friendly colleagues, a steep learning curve and a wide variety of challenges,
please get in touch. You can email me personally at jmc@bn.co.

------
jtheory
Patients Know Best -- REMOTE ONLY. At present we all work core hours in London
time, give or take a few hours. We're hiring mid-level developers -- full-
stack, really (we're all full-stack more or less!) but we've notice we're
weaker on front end, so we'll be particularly interested if you have solid
experience with some of these: strong cross-browser support (we have to
support more than the "evergreen" browsers), i18n (we can't assume text length
is constant, or even RTL...), multi-device/resolution support, accessibility,
jQuery for auto-save and that sort of thing; HighCharts for graphing.

For the rest of the stack: Java experience is important; beyond that, we can
generally show you around (more below). We're mostly a Java enterprise stack,
actively rebuilding and splitting up functions, actually. Recently we've
scripted the setup of the entire stack (or individual servers), including
using Vagrant to easily set up a complete environment locally for each
developer.

 _More about PKB_

I've worked in a lot of different sectors since I first started writing code
in the late 90s, including education, b2b supply chains, POS systems,
e-commerce, banking, and anti-spam.

PKB has been head-and-shoulders above the rest in everything I care about.

We're building something that actively, directly, improves the lives of people
in general -- not selling more stuff, helping others sell more stuff, or
making comfortable people a bit more comfortable. If you're interested in
PKB's growth, funding, profitability, contracts, etc., ask -- our CEO is also
active on HN. I'm the CTO.

We're pragmatic about work/life balance. I work from France, or sometimes from
Malaysia, where my in-laws live. Almost half of the developers have small
children at home -- personally, I get my kids up in the morning, sometimes see
them at lunchtime, then take over late-afternoon & evening (while my wife
works), and I fill in a bit of extra working time around the edges as needed.
We're collaboratively figuring out what works (e.g., how many working hours
should you overlap to collaborate effectively?), and planning our lives and
our work around what's effective, not around some photocopied list of rules
stapled to a cubicle wall. One of our developers only codes part time (and
occasionally takes long leaves of absence), because he's also a theatre
director.

Culture -- we're live in various parts of the UK, central France, Bangalore,
and Vienna; we range in age (though I don't actually know everyone's ages, so
I can't say exactly!). We're not all native English speakers -- but
communication skills trump even technical skills for remote teams, so we all
understand, speak and write English easily and with the confidence to
interrupt if we didn't catch something. We collaborate, not compete -- let
ideas fight it out, but we're on the same team. We're not the sort of group to
tell dirty jokes, or tales of how drunk we got last weekend; though we do have
interesting stories to share.

If we sound like a good match, get in touch:
[https://patients.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4](https://patients.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=4)
(I'm also contactable directly -- see profile -- but I get a lot of email).

------
ende
Veracyte | [http://www.veracyte.com](http://www.veracyte.com) | San Francisco
| Bioinformatics Engineers (full time, no remote, no intern)

Veracyte is pioneering molecular cytology; we are dedicated to helping people
avoid unnecessary invasive procedures just to get a diagnosis and to reducing
healthcare costs at the same time. We use rigorous science to unlock genomic
answers from tiny numbers of cells obtained through minimally invasive methods
before surgery is needed.

We are seeking exceptionally talented Bioinformatics Engineers to join our R&D
team and build cutting edge tools for analysis of high-dimensional
experimental data, and data management systems to store and serve high-
dimensional experimental data with near-term emphasis on high-volume next-
generation sequencing (NGS) data in the cloud.

Roles and requirements: (see links for application process)

Bioinformatics Engineer (DevOps) -
[http://bit.ly/1AX8tHQ](http://bit.ly/1AX8tHQ)

\- Technical proficiency and experience with: Java, Python, JavaScript, shell
and SQL.

\- Demonstrated expertise in working within AWS-based cloud computing (EC2)
and storage (EBS/S3) services.

\- Experience in Linux-based high-performance computing environments.

\- Experience with automated provisioning systems including Fabric, Puppet,
Chef, Ansible, etc.

\- Adherence to modern software engineering practices including agile
development methodologies, maintaining code under version control, code
reviews, etc.

Bioinformatics Engineer (DataOps) -
[http://bit.ly/1vk9uJk](http://bit.ly/1vk9uJk)

\- Demonstrated expertise in working within AWS-based cloud computing (EC2)
and storage (EBS/S3) services.

\- Ability to extract, merge, clean and verify data from a wide variety of
sources (databases, text files, external sources, etc).

\- Technical proficiency and experience with: Java, Python, JavaScript, shell
and SQL.

\- Ability to design and implement data stores in which to efficiently store
and retrieve high volume data (PostgreSQL and NoSQL/CouchDB experience
preferred).

\- Experience in Linux-based high-performance computing environments.

\- Adherence to modern software engineering practices including agile
development methodologies, maintaining code under version control, code
reviews, etc.

Also hiring: Principal Systems Architect -
[http://bit.ly/1COlqAx](http://bit.ly/1COlqAx)

~~~
adurvasula
Your bioinformatics engineer positions say that this job closed yesterday. Are
the positions still open?

~~~
ende
Yes they are, I believe the descriptions are just being edited.

------
ct2015
Hiring Full Time, Remote PHP/Back End, Front End Developers. For more
information, please visit:

www.coalitiontechnologies.com/careers

------
ct2015
Remote and In-House Digital Strategist and Digital Producers, Culver City

Please visit our careers page for more information:

wwww.coalitiontechnologies.com

------
michaelb123
Yes energy in Boulder CO is looking for a Senior UI Developer to help us with
a transition off of Flex and onto js.

yesenergy.com

michaelb@yesenergy.com

------
MitraCapital
Data Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer, Boston, MA

Mitra Capital LLC is a Boston-based long-short hedge fund seeking an
experienced Data Scientist to join our small, entrepreneurial team. As a
member of the Mitra Capital team, you will work with intellectually curious
and driven colleagues who utilize our proprietary and proven methodology to
analyze the public remarks of company management teams to find opportunities
where our analysis reveals that management’s expectations regarding upcoming
quarterly results are sharply at odds with market consensus. The firm’s
analysis framework has its roots in the Central Intelligence Agency.

In the Data Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer role, you will be challenged
to create innovative technology solutions at the intersection of language
analysis, data-driven insights and logic-based workflow. The Data
Scientist/Machine Learning Engineer’s core responsibilities will involve
building tools that drive the systems underlying the firm’s research process,
including advancing the firm’s text mining and machine learning platform. The
position reports to our experienced Chief Data Scientist and offers a high
rate of learning on a diverse range of projects and the opportunity to quickly
have direct impact upon the organization.

The ideal candidate is a clever and versatile coder with a hacker mentality
who is eager to tackle complex problems. The Data Scientist/Machine Learning
Engineer must be comfortable working in an agile development environment with
high expectations for rapid delivery of prototypes, changing requirements, and
direct feedback from the internal business customer.

* Candidates should be able to learn fast and learn on the fly in order to work with a variety of languages and projects, and be capable of taking responsibility for delivering code that accomplishes defined objectives.

* Hands-on experience coding in Python or other advanced programming languages is required for this role, as is experience working with large datasets using SQL. Experience with Java, R, PHP, Perl and/or Unix is an advantage.

* We are looking for candidates with 3+ years’ experience and a quantitative background with degree(s) in majors such as Computer Science, Engineering, Science, Mathematics, Economics or similar.

\---- To Apply ----

Interested and qualified candidates are encouraged to send a resume and cover
letter to recruitment@mitracapital.com. Please include, in CV/resume or
separately, detailed descriptions of past relevant projects. Mitra Capital can
only consider candidates who are legally authorized to work in the U.S.
without sponsorship. Mitra Capital is an equal opportunity employer.

------
pjsugi
InVenture - Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica) - Data Scientist - Full Time or
Intern

InVenture is a world leader in providing direct loans and financial services
in emerging markets. We are a global team with diverse backgrounds who are
singularly focused on using technology, data and customer-centric approach to
meet the financial needs of the 2+ billion people of the emerging global
middle class.

Investors include Lowercase Capital and Google Ventures. We are Fast Company’s
#1 most innovative company in money, #13 overall.

We are looking for people to join our data science team who have the following
qualities. \- Problem solver. You thrive on finding novel solutions to hard
problems. These problems may have ranged from extracting a new dataset from an
unexpected source, to building cohorts for customer retention analysis, or the
NY Times saturday crossword. \- Expert. You have domain expertise. Tell us
about the genetic algorithm you implemented to find a solution to your NP-hard
problem, or the hobby that keeps you busy on nights and weekends. \- Curious.
You aren’t content until you understand why the features you have built have
the explanatory power they do, and why they aren’t just a spurious
correlation. \- Communicator. You’ll be the expert in your field. Can you
explain it to us in laymen’s terms? \- Education. Masters degree in a
quantitative field, or relevant experience and/or an impressive Kaggle
profile. \- Language. We are language agnostic and have expertise in python,
R, SQL, Spark, MATLAB, and Stata. We build visualizations using d3, ggplot,
matplotlib, seaborn. Huge bonus points if you are fluent in Swahili ;).

Why should you join? \- Take it from people who have build models and studied
problems ranging from microfinance to global climate change: we are tackling
an incredibly hard problem with huge social and financial impact. The impact
of our models is both intimidating and inspiring. \- We leverage a unique,
diverse, and deep data set. You’ll be surprised by what connections we’ve
found between our different data sources. Surprise us by what you will find.
\- You will own a model, or multiple models, whether building a country-level
credit model from scratch, or integrating new data sources into our existing
underwriting models. \- Amazing company culture. Our employees come first as
indicated by our “Employee Awesomeness” program. We do lunch and learns,
provide a flexible work schedule, and have regular team outings and happy
hours. Our smart, passionate team is the backbone of our culture, and is what
differentiates us from others making it a special place to work. \- And btw,
our customers love us: inventure.com/love

Contact peter@inventure.com and please include the hacker news in the subject
line.

------
jeffepp
Ambassador - Detroit, MI - FULL TIME

No 'Series A' crunch here! We're venture-backed, cash-flow positive and
looking to grow our 20 person team to 50 over the next 8-9 months.

Ambassador enables businesses turn their customers into brand ambassadors.
We're changing word-of-mouth on the web.
[https://getambassador.com](https://getambassador.com).

We focus on the rapid production, testing, and deployment of beautiful code
and design. We make our product team's job as creative and simple as possible.
No outdated management models, we get real work done and solve large problems.
Success is measured through the enjoyment of our customers.

========= The Perks =========

* Food - Whether you're vegan or on a macrobiotic diet, we'll make sure you're covered. Friday lunches are a pastime.

* Benefits - Competitive salary, options, and healthcare. Happy faces every morning.

* Play - You'll want a paddle at your desk to fight off incoming table tennis balls. Ninja backhand required.

========== Join our ranks ==========

Backend Web Engineer

Our REST API is our bread and butter and the heart and soul of Ambassador's
products, meaning you'll always be on the forefront of product development. A
passion for writing elegant and efficient code is a must as is experience in
any # of modern scripting languages and frameworks. Experience with Python and
Django is preferred. Knowledge of Django Rest Framework is a plus.

Frontend Web Engineer

You'll have a wide-ranging experience across various products, bridging the
gap between design and reality. You should have an eye for good design and UX,
experience in either is a huge plus. Your JavaScript, HTML, and CSS skills
must be top-notch, and you should already have experience working in
JavaScript frameworks such as Angular. Experience with UI toolkits such as
Bootstrap and preprocessors such as LESS are a plus.

UX/Visual Designer

Your work must delight not only our customers but also our ambassadors, giving
you the opportunity to design for two very different audiences. We also
promote various one-off projects and marketing efforts for which you'd have
the opportunity to collaborate. You should have a proven track record of
working on software teams and designing beautiful interfaces that are also
functional and serve both business and user needs.

For more information, check out
[https://jobs.lever.co/ambassador](https://jobs.lever.co/ambassador)

------
khitchdee
Allahabad (India) Khitchdee

We're developing a PC based game that helps newer tabla players tune their
tablas. We're looking for 2 programmers to join us. Programming is in C.

Email: jobs@khitchdee.com

------
paulormg
Chaordic
([http://www.chaordic.com.br/?hl=en](http://www.chaordic.com.br/?hl=en)) -
Florianópolis, Brazil | Full-time, intern, work permit (H1B-equivalent) and
relocation assistance provided.

Chaordic is a fast-growing but already established Brazilian startup leading
the field of online recommendations in Brazil. We currently serve tens of
millions users and billions of requests per month to the largest online
retailers in Brazil, including Walmart. Sounds interesting? We're hiring
passionate and fun people from all over the world. :-) We're also open for
internships of master and PhD students.

We have a multidisciplinary and diverse team, composed of engineers, computer
scientists, designers and researchers in the fields of artificial
intelligence, mathematics and user experience. Want to work with the latest
distributed systems, big data, cloud computing and artificial intelligence
technologies? Here are some technologies we've been playing with: Node.js,
Java, Scala, Python, Ruby, Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Redis, Spark, Kafka,
Hadoop. Have a look in some of our open positions:

Full Stack developer:

\-
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k88](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0k88)

\-
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h14x](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h14x)

\-
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1q7](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1q7)

Cloud Engineer
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1qz](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0h1qz)

Other positions and application details available @
[https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/](https://chaordic.recruiterbox.com/)

We offer nice perks including free food, flexible hours, health and dental
care, a fun office and startup-like atmosphere in one of Brazilian top surfing
and ecotourism destinations, Florianópolis:
[http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php](http://brazilecojourneys.com/about_florianopolis.php)

Still interested? :) Have a look at our new office, with a pub (including an
awesome beer fridge), video games, pool and poker tables, located in the
coolest neighborhood in town:
[http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107...](http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.506441866066436.107368.264928353551123)

Want to know a bit more about us or have any questions? drop me a note on
paulo.motta ^at* chaordicsystems.com

------
vivekpreddy
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; we're unfortunately are not
hiring remote or part-time at the moment as we're committed to building a
strong internal engineering culture at this stage before opening the doors.

Entelo's mission is to help organizations build great teams. Our goal is to
help any organization recruit for any of their open roles. We've currently
built a powerful people search engine that indexes hundreds of millions of
social profiles and looks for signals to predict who may be more receptive to
a career change. It's our belief that the the HR/Recruiting world deserves
many of the same powerful tools that sales and marketing organizations have
had, and it's our responsibility to deliver.

The Hacker News community has been great to us as we've made 4 engineering
hires through the HN community. We care about building a thoughtful and
considerate engineering environment with true work-life balance and personal
flexibility (no one works more than 50 hours in the office and we're flexible
with work schedules).

We're currently looking to rapidly expand the engineering team. Here are a few
of our open roles:

-Sr. Data Engineer. Salary Range: $130k-180k

We're looking for our first data team hire. The ideal candidate will have had
experience building out analytics frameworks for which we can run large scale
data analysis on. The person that fills this role will work alongside our VP
of Engineering to build the data team long term and will be expected to have
their own opinions on how to build an analytics framework from the ground up.
We're currently using a combination of Scala, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, AWS,
Amazon Redshift and are open to "big data" technologies such as Hadoop, Storm,
Kafka, etc.

-Sr. Backend Engineer/Architect. Salary Range: $140k-180k

We're looking for someone to own our backend infrastructure. We index hundreds
of millions of profiles, and this requires crawling, parsing, normalization
(data is semi-structured) and matching of these social profiles. We're
currently using a stack that includes Scala, MongoDB, Golang, Java and AWS
although we've been considering using Amazon's new Postgres solution.

-DevOps Engineer. Salary Range: $110k-140k

We're looking for our first dedicated DevOps engineer as we've currently been
doing DevOps by committee. We're looking for someone that isn't rigid in
thought and is open to using tools/technologies to solve our internal upkeep
problems. We take a software-centric approach to DevOps and do try to use a
modern stack here: Docker, New Relic, Loggly, PagerDuty, Rails, ElasticSearch
but we're open to those that may have more traditional DevOps experience but
open to using newer technologies.

-Full-Stack Rubyists. Salary Range: $100k-$170k (wide range depending on experience and ability to play some of the other roles)

We're always in the market for talented full-stack engineers. Our stack
includes RoR, MySQL, AWS, Javascript, Bootstrap, Redis, ElasticSearch

If you're interested, please don't hesitate to reach out to me directly at
vivek at entelo.com. I head up recruiting here and will make sure to get you
in touch with our VP of Engineering as quickly as I can!

------
glotojobs
Gloto | Fulton, Maryland | Software Engineer

Gloto is looking for awesome people to join our growing team! Our greatest
ongoing need is for stellar Software Engineers to help build amazing apps,
gadgets, and websites. Don't worry about your title - you can be an
Application Developer, Web Programmer, or Software Engineer - as long as you
know what you're doing and you're a great team player, we want to hear from
you!

A quick questionnaire to see if you're the right person for the job:

\- Are you able to take the reins of a project and develop it from start to
finish?

\- Can you fix bugs and add new features to existing projects?

\- Do you understand project goals and how the final product will make a
client happy?

\- Are you comfortable being involved in the entire project life cycle, from
the development of the specifications, design of the user interface, database
design and construction, programming, and gathering of client feedback?

\- Can you work with business development teams with regard to proposals and
budgets?

\- Do you enjoy being a part of a multi-disciplinary team that includes
programmers, designers, front-end developers and project managers, all with
the common goal of wow-ing the customer and their consumers?

\- Are you naturally curious with technology, and do you keep up with the
latest and greatest in industry best practices?

\- Do you work fast and efficiently? Do you take pride in writing good code?

\- Do you have a degree in Computer Science, Engineering, Math, or related
fields?

If you answered "yes" to at least a couple of these questions, we would love
to hear from you!

You will be successful in this position if:

\- You have experience with agencies and think it's an ideal work environment
because of the pace and the diversity of projects and technologies

\- You are proficient with at least a couple of the following: iOS
development, Android development, Java, git, MySQL, Amazon Web Services, Ruby,
Web technologies including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript

\- You go beyond the specifications by making suggestions for making projects
function better and flagging things that don't make sense.

\- You have the ability to juggle multiple projects, tasks and deadlines.

\- You believe that code should be elegant and clean, and that coding is a
creative act.

Our _ideal_ candidate will have strong client and server web development
skills, and an interest in (or experience with) developing native apps for iOS
and Android.

Gloto is a small but growing company in Fulton, Maryland. We make awesome
websites and apps for major customers and we are looking for equally amazing
people to join our team. If you think you'd be a good fit, send us your resume
today!

jobs at gloto dot com

------
schuon
STYLIGHT.com | Munich, Germany

We at STYLIGHT build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

\--------------------------------------

You want to enhance the ranking of products? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search](http://stylig.ht/Data_Scientist_Search)

You want to take over responsibility in growing others? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineering_Manager](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineering_Manager)

You want to create the algorithms that categorize all our products? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Machine_Learning_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Machine_Learning_Engineer)

You want to dockerize all our services? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Platform_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Platform_Engineer)

You want to work on the service that powers all our result pages? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Search)

You want to code the next look of our magazine? ->
[http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer](http://stylig.ht/_Frontend_Developer)

You want to connect the app to the website? ->
[http://stylig.ht/API_Developer](http://stylig.ht/API_Developer)

You want to tweak our website to withstand being slashdot'ed? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer](http://stylig.ht/Senior_Java_Developer)

You want to build the software to manage our categorization process? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Categorisation)

You want to work on the interface for our partner shops? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team](http://stylig.ht/Software_Engineer_Shop_Team)

You want to keep our computers running in the office? ->
[http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer](http://stylig.ht/Desktop_Support_Engineer)

\--------------------------------------

Find out more about us at
[http://engineering.stylight.com/](http://engineering.stylight.com/). Also see
our upcoming developer conference [http://daho.am/](http://daho.am/)

Interested? Mail the CTO at sebastian.schuon@stylight.com

------
wolfmen
Technical Account Manager/Engineer | San Francisco, Singapore, Boston | Full-
time

Nanigans is looking for a Technical Account Manager / Business Operations
Engineer to join our growing teams worldwide. Everyday Nanigans processes
hundreds of millions of mobile installs, purchases, and other actions across
thousands of websites and mobile apps. The Technical Account Management (TAM)
team is responsible for ensuring that incoming data is integrated correctly
into the Nanigans platform to allow our clients to make real-time data-driven
advertising decisions.

What you will be doing You will be an expert at the inner workings of our
advertising automation software, and will advise our users on how to
seamlessly integrate our SaaS solution into their website, mobile app, and/or
measurement system. You’ll consult with a variety of companies, from small,
savvy venture-backed startups to the largest eCommerce, gaming, and digital
brands on the internet. Example engagements within this role include–but
aren’t limited to–configuring Nanigans to ingest real-time events from
websites and mobile apps, supporting our mobile SDKs and other measurement
solutions, and leveraging SQL to troubleshoot integration issues.

What makes you perfect for the this role 2-5 years experience in a related
role or industry. New grads with technical coursework or side projects are
also encouraged to apply. Familiar with HTML, Javascript, and/or Web
Development Concepts (REST/GET/POST/HTTPS). Experience extracting data from
relational (MySQL/SQL) or big data (Hadoop/Hive) data stores helpful. Don’t
know SQL? That’s okay. Tell us why you want to learn it. Comfortable reading
source code and/or programming in languages such as Python, PHP, Objective C,
or Java. If you can code (you’ll have that opportunity) or want to learn how
to do so, a big plus. Passion for fast-paced, start-up environments. If you
use Reddit, Hacker News, or have a grab bag of GIFs ready–a big plus.
Occasional travel. We have offices in Boston, New York, San Francisco, London,
Seattle, Singapore, and Sydney and clients in over 25 countries. A few extras
that would really put you on top Experience with advertising technology and
tracking, preferably in both mobile and desktop environments a plus.
Familiarity with digital advertising industry concepts and terminology a big
plus, although you can also learn this at Nanigans. What is does CTR, CPM, or
CPC stand for? What’s the difference between an SSP, DMP, and DSP? Big Data
experience an added bonus. Familiar with attribution / server / measurement /
etc advertising solutions such as DoubleClick, MediaPlex, BrightTag,
Adeven/Adjust, or Omniture a big plus. Fluency in another language (such as
Mandarin, German, Portuguese) a plus.

Interested? Apply here:
[http://www.nanigans.com/jobs/?p=job%2FoOsS0fwS](http://www.nanigans.com/jobs/?p=job%2FoOsS0fwS)

------
srverma
Palo Alto, Ca - Branch Metrics - Full Time - Solutions Engineer

As a Branch Solutions Engineer, your job is to inspire and equip customers to
build transformational app experiences using the Branch SDK and API. As the
primary technical contact for a diverse customer base, Branch Solutions
Engineers are highly competent IT/software generalists who share knowledge
during all stages of the customer’s lifecycle.

A few of things you'll find yourself working on:

\- Educate customers, from developers and product managers to C-level
executives, on what is possible with Branch. \- Understand customer
requirements and communicate the business value of solving technology problems
using mobile deeplinking technology. \- Create technical content to show
customers how to implement specific use cases or best practices for new
technologies. \- Prepare demos and proof of concepts to demonstrate various
use cases for Branch's SDKs and API. \- Distill and communicate customer needs
and product feedback to Product Management, Engineering, Marketing and Sales.
\- Develop feature requests for high value partners. \- Document the
architectural solutions that customers have designed and deployed for internal
use. \- Position yourself as a thought leader in the mobile growth space.
Prepare talks for industry events. Collaborate on blog posts, technical
articles and other content with Branch's marketing and sales groups.

We're Looking for Someone With:

\- iOS and Android programming experience (building apps or SDKs) \- Three to
ten years professional experience in a client-facing technical role. \-
Professional software engineering experience preferred. Experience in the
design, configuration, deployment and debugging of mobile applications and
SDKs is a strong bonus. \- A firm understanding of the technology stacks
common to the mobile and web ecosystem. \- A world class communicator.
Confident dispensing knowledge to a highly skilled and experienced audience
including C-level executives.

Branch (branch.io) is a deeplinking and tracking technology that helps mobile
developers attribute app installs, optimize and create invite systems, and do
smarter in-app sharing through our unique device fingerprinting and deep
linking technology. We dynamically generate short URLs on the fly that pass
and track data from the originating source through install, across devices,
and across platform. We use this technology to provide brands a deeper insight
into app installs, more personal customer acquisition, and better engagement
of users with our variety of SDK features. Our business is growing rapidly, is
loved by our customers, and would provide a very rare opportunity for someone
looking to get the true entrepreneurial experience. You’d be joining at a time
when we're growing from 25 to 50 post Series-A.

Email sahil+hn@branchmetrics.io if you're interested. Please attach a resume.

------
the_watcher
Survata, San Francisco, CA

Survata sells consumer datasets to businesses. We’re a San Francisco startup
attacking the $40 billion market research industry by making a complex &
bureaucratic process into a simple & painless one.

Full-stack Software Engineer Our systems are are more complex than they
originally seem. From a survey-building tool, to an ecommerce platform, to an
ad network, to a data analysis tool, our systems have to do a lot to deliver
big value to our clients. You’ll add a lot of features in a short amount of
time. You’ll build them quickly, but you’ll make sure you’re keeping the code
base clean. You’ll build them from the DB all the way up to the CSS, with the
bulk of the heavy lifting being in Javascript. Our focus is on keeping things
simple for our clients, so you’ll take that to heart. You’ll work with our
entire engineering team to bring our systems to the next level.

About you * You love to build software that drives the bottom line for a
business. * You want to work with other smart, hard-working engineers to solve
big problems. * You have strong opinions about what makes a good API. You not
only help build ours, but you’re a customer of it, so you’ll help keep us in
line. * You’ve probably used several Javascript frameworks, and can rattle off
their strengths and weaknesses. (We use Angular, which we sometimes like and
sometimes hate.) * You thrive on the energy of operating in a fast-paced,
ever-changing startup atmosphere.

Senior Backend Software Engineer Our systems are are more complex than they
originally seem. From a survey-building tool, to an ecommerce platform, to an
ad network, to a data analysis tool, our systems have to do a lot to deliver
big value to our clients. You’ll help set up our systems for the growth to
come. It might be using memcached when deciding what survey to show to on our
network. It might be automatically determining what relationships are
statistically significant. It might be augmenting the data we provide with
data from other sources. No matter the project, you’ll jump in with both feet,
architecting it just enough to deliver in the short term and set us up for the
long term.

About you * You’ve built big systems that drive a business. * You love data &
analytics and can build systems that help shine a light on the story behind
that data. * You understand that your software runs on computers (but you
architect things so you spend the minimum amount of time possible thinking
about that). REST, JSON, and APIs make you happy (even though the capital
letters are annoying). You’re not afraid to build all the way from the DB up
to the CSS (even though you’ll spend most of your time on the server). *
You’ve used a lot of AWS services. You love some, are frustrated by others,
and can’t wait to try the next one. * You thrive on the energy of operating in
a fast-paced, ever-changing startup atmosphere.

To apply, send a resume or LinkedIn profile to jobs@survata.com.

------
orteipid
A note to companies:

PLEASE do not put the word "remote" in your posting if you do not hire remote
employees. It makes scanning for companies that do more difficult. People will
assume by default that your company is only local.

Edit: As suggested below, using "on-site only" is a much more find-friendly
phrase.

~~~
lqdc13
Oh you mean all the text parsing job sites that just do

    
    
        if "remote" in post.text:
            post.remote = True
    

I think they should do a better job with it and not force people to write in a
certain way.

~~~
zedpm
Thanks for sharing vague thoughts about work other people should do. Without
some discipline or structure in the listings, there's no easy way to determine
if the post is saying the R-word is allowed or that it's not; there are a a
huge number of variations in how the idea is expressed.

~~~
lqdc13
But there are many fun complicated ways =)

------
killahpriest
This post isn't from the normal whoishiring account.

Somebody's doing something fishy.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9471287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9471287)
posted by 30 day old account
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=_whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=_whoishiring)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9471043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9471043)
posted by 1 hour old account
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=__whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=__whoishiring)

The normal whoishiring account
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
diminoten
Since it's a community run submission, it's completely irrelevant which
account actually posts the submission.

~~~
dang
It's relevant for two important reasons: we don't want the content split
across competing threads, and there needs to be a standard place for people to
look for these posts. Currently that is (or was)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring).

~~~
diminoten
What you're saying doesn't seem to be the case, given the lack of confusion
taking place here.

~~~
johntyree
What lack of confusion? Did you miss the first thread that some people posted
in and which fizzled out?

~~~
diminoten
Yes, and that's kind of my whole point. This post is _right_ on par, comment
wise, with the other ones. Clearly not much confusion took place.

Dang says there "needs to be a standard place" \-- but I think the success of
this thread disagrees with that statement.

Hardly a big deal, just pointing it out.

~~~
maxerickson
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9473545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9473545)

 _We 've moved all the posts from this thread to that one, except where the
posters had already made a new one there themselves._

~~~
diminoten
Good point.

The more important thing dang said though was this:

> We're probably going to finally automate all of this officially next month.

Which is exactly what I was trying to get at anyway.

~~~
bramgg
So, do you guys just blindly downvote anyone that even moderately disagrees
with dang or what?

------
kedargj
SendGrid | Orange Country, CA | Associate Software Engineer

SendGrid invites engineers with unconventional backgrounds for the role of a
Software Engineer on their team.

The SendGrid Quality Engineering team has end-to-end responsibility for the
SendGrid email delivery pipeline. Each individual delivery team works closely
with the Product Manager, Scrum Master and Head of Sales to evolve existing
sites, services and products and deliver new ones using Agile methodologies.

You will be working with a small team to deliver software in accordance with
the timelines with highest possible quality. We're an agile, fast growing
company and this job description isn't meant to be an exhaustive list of your
qualifications or all the things you'll do.

What You'll Do

    
    
      Quality Analysis
      Analyze specifications provided by the Product Owners to develop test cases and plans
      Ensure released software products are defect free
      Provide feedback on the process to ensure continual improvement of the process
      Participate in the Agile Quality Assurance Practice
      Create automated acceptance tests for stories as required
      Conduct tasks within agreed time frames
    
    

Application details: We are committed to having a meritocratic, transparent
and bias-free selection process that is inclusive to all applicants.

To apply, email your interest to sendgrid@gapjumpers.me or take this blind
audition technical challenge at
[https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sendgrid/qs-224/](https://www.gapjumpers.me/questions/sendgrid/qs-224/)

------
mightypirate
REMOTE data scientist apply at ianalysedataandshit@pronto.uk

~~~
blablablablabla
wow sounds amazing, definitely going to apply to this!

------
stanleyysuen
s

------
jmett
Disappointed to see Meteor appearing only twice (3 times now :)) on ctrl+f.

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I think there's 3 reasons for that.

1\. Most companies here are at a later stage in their development (post first
round/prototype)

2\. Meteor is still new and solidifying

3\. There are other outlets for hiring: weworkmeteor.com

